# The bearded dragon thread



## dm66n66

:welcome:i couldnt find a bearded dragon thread and thought id start one,
you can put anything you want wether it be pictures of the animals themselves, their enclosures or questions and advice. maybe say why you like bearded dragons, lets keep this thread going as i dont seem to be able to find one,
ill start i had a blood red bearded dragon when i was younger but sadly my grandparents made me get rid of her, now ive got my first beardie now im older heres a pic of mine.
by the way hes not on sand anymore as he ate the sand


----------



## nicnet

hmm can't say I've seen a beardie thread either now that I think of it.


Well I've got. Wally, Wilma and today added Wendy to the managerie.

Wally is a high end breeder that i'll eventually get a wife for, possibly. I'll see how things go and if I can find the room for all the extra vivs etc that would entale. Thats a while in the future though as he's only 11 month old and sitting at approx 22 inch now.

Wilma was the first dragon I bought, when they got here however it turned out that the 4ft was in fact a 3ft with two dragons instead of one. The viv had a 150W unstated red light in and no uv that I could see, also had a hugeee water bowl in there and the inside walls had obvious old water marks on them. Needless to say we had to scramble to get a viv built and stats / lights sorted out asap. 

Wendy, got her today as a rehome from someone who could no longer keep her due to major change in circumstances, She's currently in my emergency 3ft viv setup (now with stat and uv). She's only got half a tail so if she had ended up in a pet shop there is a fair chance she'd never have found a home or got sold on at a 'get rid price' to someone who didn't have a clue how to look after her. She still needs her fecals and vet checks done and hopefully eventually (after quarantine) she'll get alone with Wilma well enough that they can share runaround time together. If not then I may have to find her a none breeder 'for life' home, but its early days yet and we have her for at least full quarantine period before they can meet and see how it goes.

Fred was the little juvenile male that came with Wilma, unfortunatly we lost him about a month after getting them, we phoned around a few vets and it was put down to heart failure, probably due to his initial upbringing in the super hot and humid 3ft.


----------



## dm66n66

hi first id like to say sorry to hear about fred, i hope your breeding project goes well im wanting to hopefully get a morph later on, ill probably get one from donny when they have the reptile show, ive not got a lot of room so unfortunately cant even think about breeding, unless i get a bigger house :lol2:and that nots gunna happen.


----------



## robzab

This is Yoshi, only been here a few days so still settling in, but doing really well.

When I upgrade his viv I think I'll invest in a corn snake, but still deciding


----------



## dm66n66

Very nice beardie


----------



## Dan2085

robzab said:


> When I upgrade his viv I think I'll invest in a corn snake, but still deciding
> 
> image


i am thinking the same as im due for viv upgrade for barry


----------



## dm66n66

I've got mine in a 3 ft viv at moment but thinking about upgrading to a 4ft then I might buy a baby beardie for the 3ft in future


----------



## dm66n66

I'm hoping to put sum more pics of my beardie Barney Tomoz my daughter named him Barney by the way lol


----------



## 123dragon

ive got a beardie, he is stupid...
that is all i have to say for now :lol2:


----------



## dm66n66

Lol I think most of then are funny to watch sumtimes


----------



## scotty667

Here's my boy don't know how old he is as when i got him he was most proberly 5-6month's old back in march i think i saved him back then as he was in a 2-3 foot tank with around 5-10 other beardy's with no uv and it was in a pet shop aswell but not a proper reptile shop.








As you can see he has some missing toes and has some dent's on tail 
























Sorry if that's to many picture's and i haven't got any of my female but she is much larger and i think she is about 3-4 year's old and standing at 18 inch's maybe more now and he above is 16 inch's maybe more now as i measured them a month ago.


----------



## dm66n66

Put as many pics as you want everyone likes to see other peoples reptiles beautiful looking dragon is it a normal or a morph


----------



## Dalveen

This is my niddy xD


----------



## andy007

Nah, no other Bearded dragon Threads:whistling2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/785892-bearded-dragon-thread.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/767530-bearded-dragon-discussion.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/621630-bearded-dragon-thread.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/662359-bearded-dragon-appreciation-thread.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/614315-bearded-dragon-thread.html
:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## dm66n66

Nice beardie dalveen is it normal or a morph, and sorry if there are other bearded dragon threads couldn't find any hopefully we all can keep one going : victory:


----------



## CrawlingRuby

hi ino this has leo's in but my beardies are awell and havent got the time to upload sep sorry 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/786323-our-4-beadies-3-leos.html

thanks for looking


----------



## dm66n66

Sum really nice colouring on ur beardies I hope to get one with high colour later on when I can afford one


----------



## karategirl

My boy, Bailey... Nearly 3 years old


----------



## scotty667

dm66n66 said:


> Put as many pics as you want everyone likes to see other peoples reptiles beautiful looking dragon is it a normal or a morph


i don't know to be honest as i have seen some people's of their's and their's was a 100% fire and ice dragon and mine look's exactly the same except from the beard a little bit.


----------



## tracey_H_

Heres my boy MoJo although he was called little squirt when we got him! He has grown lots since this pic,and is a real softy,although we have had a bit of attitude the last week,which im (hopefully!) putting down to a bit of disruption to his routine,he sulks when were not at home all the time! Anyway here he is,this is one of my fav pics of him!







:flrt:


----------



## Dalveen

some more of niddy








And this is niddy doing her favourate hobby - sleeping


----------



## scotty667

CrawlingRuby said:


> hi ino this has leo's in but my beardies are awell and havent got the time to upload sep sorry
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/786323-our-4-beadies-3-leos.html
> 
> thanks for looking


Mine look's like your first one except he has a pattern on his tail which i think you can see in my picture's.


----------



## higgsbo

this is Carlos :2thumb: he has grown a lot since them as this pic is when he was a baby, don't have any recent pics : victory: i also have a three legged beardie called Carla :notworthy:when i got her she had week bones, i think it was from her previous owner not giving her enough calcium in her diet, but she is doing fine now : victory:


----------



## higgsbo




----------



## Andy1987

Does any one else find that their beardie responds to his/hers name. Everytime we call our beardie he always looks up.

We're still having a few problems with him though - he's still being grumpy


----------



## dm66n66

some great pics guys i wish i had room and the finances :lol2: for all the different morphs that are available there are some great looking beardies out there,


----------



## dm66n66

mine does seem to respond to his name by lifting his head and looking at me but not sure if its just that he sees me looking at him,
ill be interested to see what other people think :2thumb:


----------



## Dalveen

Mine does seam to lift her tail up a bit when we talk about her, but i think she is just curios being a juvanile


----------



## dm66n66

bump up


----------



## spilz

I'm getting a beardie in the next few weeks! my dad has just helped me build a 5ft vivarium! 

what do I look for morph wise when I'm buying one? 

Pets at home always seem to have really deep red/orange ones which are cool.


----------



## 123dragon

spilz said:


> I'm getting a beardie in the next few weeks! my dad has just helped me build a 5ft vivarium!
> 
> what do I look for morph wise when I'm buying one?
> 
> Pets at home always seem to have really deep red/orange ones which are cool.


you look for a beardie that you like lol


----------



## adamholtom85

My male flame het hypo "castiell"


----------



## vr4000

picked up my 1st beardy this morning after receiving viv for xmas 

Forgot to ask shop how old he was  

So far he seems to have settled in and has eaten a few crickets and a wax worm so hopefully the drive/move wasn't too stressful.


----------



## 123dragon




----------



## scotty667

Bumpage for this thread, your:welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:.


----------



## 123dragon

vr4000 said:


> picked up my 1st beardy this morning after receiving viv for xmas
> 
> Forgot to ask shop how old he was
> 
> So far he seems to have settled in and has eaten a few crickets and a wax worm so hopefully the drive/move wasn't too stressful.
> 
> 
> image


its a shame the belly pattern is just stress cause i think it is realy pretty


----------



## vr4000

yep unfortunately its a bit of a trek back from the shop and then had lots of visitors today but the house will be a lot quieter for the next few days to allow him to settle in


----------



## soul_girl

Jim-Jam my female dragon whos nearly 3 years old had her since she was 8 weeks old. 









At the top is Sunny who is roughly 5 years old hes a rescue dragon who was in a very bad way when I got him didnt think he would make it at one point, hes got part of his tail missing and one of his feet is deformed. At the bottom is Tango another rescue dragon who is 3 years old. He came to me with really bad diarrhea and underweight, but hes now back to full health and now rehomed with my friend accross the road, this was taken when he came to visit.


----------



## 123dragon

soul_girl said:


> Jim-Jam my female dragon whos nearly 3 years old had her since she was 8 weeks old.
> image
> 
> At the top is Sunny who is roughly 5 years old hes a rescue dragon who was in a very bad way when I got him didnt think he would make it at one point, hes got part of his tail missing and one of his feet is deformed. At the bottom is Tango another rescue dragon who is 3 years old. He came to me with really bad diarrhea and underweight, but hes now back to full health and now rehomed with my friend accross the road, this was taken when he came to visit.
> 
> image



i love her orange belly markings !!!!!!!!


----------



## scotty667

Well i would just like to say to everyone Happy new year and lovely bearded dragon's and i feel really proud today because i help advised someone who came to my mum's party about a bearded dragon.


----------



## dm66n66

happy new year everyone


----------



## ks155

What's the thing you hate most about owning bd? Mine is the boring cleaning duties. brush everything out disinfect, dry, disinfectant again, put new substrate in put him back watch him poo where I just cleaned then clean that then do it all again for khovu. And coz mine are only 5 months if I'm goin to be late home makin sure someone can go round and feed them. Bit saying that I wouldn't change them for the world i love there personalities.


----------



## dm66n66

i dont really mind anything i need to do cleaning or otherwise, but id say the cleaning bit is my worst bit, but i dont think anyone really enjoys that bit :lol2:


----------



## dm66n66

but i have to agree they have sum great personalities


----------



## 123dragon

dm66n66 said:


> i dont really mind anything i need to do cleaning or otherwise, but id say the cleaning bit is my worst bit, but i dont think anyone really enjoys that bit :lol2:


i love cleaning out vivs lol, its great interaction time cause he likes to try and help eg spreading out the dirty sand that i have pushed to the end ready to scoop out, 
he does also like to spread out the clean sand himself which is good


----------



## Bensreptiles1

this is jake my male (sanfire x citrus ) 









and this is rustella my female (crawly red tiger_


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx

there are my 2 beardies, ruki and ruby :flrt:
































they dont live together anymore


----------



## tracey_H_

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> there are my 2 beardies, ruki and ruby :flrt:
> image
> image
> image
> image
> they dont live together anymore


 Awww their lovely! I like the picture with the hot water bottle.Mine loves all things soft and cosy,i think he has an identity crisis as he see's the cats a lot from his viv,when their cuddled up on the sofa!


----------



## Joewantsabeardie

*my 5 week old beardie*

hey guya my 5-6 week old bearide is great fun really tiny but just right for his age... i had a thew concerns as everyone told me he is very young to be sold....so naturally first time owning a dragon i got a bit scared...but hes ( well think hes a he cos his head is massive lol) eating and pooping and basking all fine looks very well...but my dimming stat only goes to 92..and ive been told i need to reach 100-110..ive got a heat matt that doesnt seem to do much how else can i raise the temprature or is 34-35 degrees ok for the young one??


----------



## dm66n66

Joewantsabeardie said:


> hey guya my 5-6 week old bearide is great fun really tiny but just right for his age... i had a thew concerns as everyone told me he is very young to be sold....so naturally first time owning a dragon i got a bit scared...but hes ( well think hes a he cos his head is massive lol) eating and pooping and basking all fine looks very well...but my dimming stat only goes to 92..and ive been told i need to reach 100-110..ive got a heat matt that doesnt seem to do much how else can i raise the temprature or is 34-35 degrees ok for the young one??


glad to hear he seems to be doing fine, maybe if you can tell us the size of your viv and what watt bulb you got in, im aving problems getting mine up to a 100-110 as well but ive got a 50watt in a 3 ft viv ive been told to buy a 60 watt and see what happens but ive not managed to get one yet with it being christmas and shops being shut.:2thumb:


----------



## dm66n66

oh and i would like to say to say to everyone contributing to the thread thankyou i have seen a few other bearded dragon threads from a while ago and i dont think any have made continued so lets make this the biggest thread there is hopefully


----------



## robzab

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> there are my 2 beardies, ruki and ruby :flrt:
> image
> image
> image
> image
> they dont live together anymore


Love the colour of Ruby, how come you separated them?


----------



## scotty667

I'll get some picture's of my female later just before i feed her live food and then after i fed her then see the difference in her size LOL and my male but i already have picture's of my male,ohwell.LOL.


----------



## scotty667

123dragon said:


> i love cleaning out vivs lol, its great interaction time cause he likes to try and help eg spreading out the dirty sand that i have pushed to the end ready to scoop out,
> he does also like to spread out the clean sand himself which is good


This is what mine do LOL you scoop some into a corner and their there trying to get it back out and searching it thinking their's food in their LOL but when i put new sand in i leave it in hill's so they sort it out their self's LOL which is quite interesting to watch.LOL.


----------



## robzab

Not done the first clean out yet, will do it this weekend when Yoshi has been in for just over a week.

Where do you put the beardie while you clean?

Thanks


----------



## scotty667

robzab said:


> Not done the first clean out yet, will do it this weekend when Yoshi has been in for just over a week.
> 
> Where do you put the beardie while you clean?
> 
> Thanks


I just leave mine in their like other's has said it's great interaction and just move him out the way or work round him..


----------



## robzab

scotty667 said:


> I just leave mine in their like other's has said it's great interaction and just move him out the way or work round him..


Nice one, so the disinfectant wont bother him?


----------



## dm66n66

When I clean I either put him in a box or put him in a bath while I clean as I have a large box for his bath so I can watch him while I'm cleaning


----------



## scotty667

robzab said:


> Nice one, so the disinfectant wont bother him?


I don't know about the disinfectant as i have only scrubbed out with warm water so better waiting for someone else to reply.SORRY.


----------



## vr4000

Joewantsabeardie said:


> my dimming stat only goes to 92..and ive been told i need to reach 100-110..ive got a heat matt that doesnt seem to do much how else can i raise the temprature or is 34-35 degrees ok for the young one??


Move probe a bit further in the viv, Place thermometer in basking spot and adjust dimmer to get right temps. I get the temp easily this way with a 100w bulb in a 4x2x2 viv.


----------



## Jamesferrassie

quick question guys and gals.

my female beardie has been digging every single day since ive got her ( 5-6 months). I havent thought much of it but was wondering why she is constantly digging?

she lives with my male but she shows no signs of being gravid or anything.

Any ideas?


----------



## scotty667

Jamesferrassie said:


> quick question guys and gals.
> 
> my female beardie has been digging every single day since ive got her ( 5-6 months). I havent thought much of it but was wondering why she is constantly digging?
> 
> she lives with my male but she shows no signs of being gravid or anything.
> 
> Any ideas?


How old's the male?.


----------



## Jamesferrassie

scotty667 said:


> How old's the male?.


 
Hes around 15 months?

and the female (from what the reptile store told me) around 3 years


----------



## scotty667

Jamesferrassie said:


> Hes around 15 months?
> 
> and the female (from what the reptile store told me) around 3 years


Thought you said the female was around 5-6 month's old or was that when you got her?.


----------



## Jamesferrassie

scotty667 said:


> Thought you said the female was around 5-6 month's old or was that when you got her?.


 
Oh no, sorry! I meant that ive had her for 5-6 months! My bad, i didnt make it that clear at all after reading what i first put :bash:


----------



## scotty667

Jamesferrassie said:


> Oh no, sorry! I meant that ive had her for 5-6 months! My bad, i didnt make it that clear at all after reading what i first put :bash:


She's proberly gravid then you might see a difference in size then soon go and get some vermiculite and make a lay box for her and she might lay sometime soon sorry i can't be of more help as i have never experienced this before as i'm waiting for my female beardy first time with me as i know she has layed before as i seen her do it LOL.


----------



## Jamesferrassie

scotty667 said:


> She's proberly gravid then you might see a difference in size then soon go and get some vermiculite and make a lay box for her and she might lay sometime soon sorry i can't be of more help as i have never experienced this before as i'm waiting for my female beardy first time with me as i know she has layed before as i seen her do it LOL.


 
Ok, well i'll take on your advice and go get some vermiculite today andmake her a box to lay in!


----------



## robzab

Hi All,

Yoshi will have been with us a week soon, what is the best way to get him used to us, and used to being handled by us. At feed times he is already coming to the front of the tank, and when I do have to put my hand in for various reasons he doesn't go defensive or anything.

Thanks


----------



## scotty667

robzab said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yoshi will have been with us a week soon, what is the best way to get him used to us, and used to being handled by us. At feed times he is already coming to the front of the tank, and when I do have to put my hand in for various reasons he doesn't go defensive or anything.
> 
> Thanks


Sound's like your already doing a great job just keep doing what your doing and maybe just get him out at any time of the day so he's used to you coming and going whenever your ready that's what i did and mine's turned out great except mine like's looking at the ceiling as if their's a bird their LOL but he make's me laugh and he has a great personality, i have read a couple post's of your's and it sound's like your got everything under control.:2thumb::2thumb::no1::no1:


----------



## robzab

scotty667 said:


> Sound's like your already doing a great job just keep doing what your doing and maybe just get him out at any time of the day so he's used to you coming and going whenever your ready that's what i did and mine's turned out great except mine like's looking at the ceiling as if their's a bird their LOL but he make's me laugh and he has a great personality, i have read a couple post's of your's and it sound's like your got everything under control.:2thumb::2thumb::no1::no1:


Cheers, it's good to have the confirmation.

He tends to spend most time either basking, or at the top of one of his plants close to the UV. But comes down quickly when he knows there are criks about.

He's in the boys play room, so we are letting them do there thing in there too so he gets used to them being about and playing like toddlers do


----------



## dm66n66

scotty667 said:


> Sound's like your already doing a great job just keep doing what your doing and maybe just get him out at any time of the day so he's used to you coming and going whenever your ready that's what i did and mine's turned out great except mine like's looking at the ceiling as if their's a bird their LOL but he make's me laugh and he has a great personality, i have read a couple post's of your's and it sound's like your got everything under control.:2thumb::2thumb::no1::no1:


Agreed I got mine as nearly an adult and he is very gud he accidentally got hold of my finger earlier but was very gentle and he let go straight away


----------



## dm66n66

By the way what's peoples views on hand feeding beardies


----------



## scotty667

dm66n66 said:


> By the way what's peoples views on hand feeding beardies


I alway's hand feed mine most off the time but sometime's i just chuck the box of cricket's or locust's in with them.


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx

robzab said:


> Love the colour of Ruby, how come you separated them?


thank you
she laid 2 clutches of eggs so wasnt fair on her to keep putting her through all that


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx

dm66n66 said:


> By the way what's peoples views on hand feeding beardies


hmm this allways gets me, i usually hand feed so i know exactly what they are eating but worry about the stimulation that they could be missing, however with the vivs mine are in there are too many hiding places for the crickets so would then worry about them never finding them.......:lol2:


----------



## dm66n66

scotty667 said:


> I alway's hand feed mine most off the time but sometime's i just chuck the box of cricket's or locust's in with them.


yeah i hand feed mine most of time too, i just wondered what people did coz i got told that it makes them lazy and they forget how to hunt :lol2:
mines lazy anyway :lol2:


----------



## scotty667

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> hmm this allways gets me, i usually hand feed so i know exactly what they are eating but worry about the stimulation that they could be missing, however with the vivs mine are in there are too many hiding places for the crickets so would then worry about them never finding them.......:lol2:


Mine alway's come out and actually run around when i open the vivarium LOL.


----------



## tracey_H_

I normally do a bit of both,if he has wax worms i make him work for em! and feed him outside if the viv so he has to play find the wax worm! .Most of his locusts i hand feed him,as the calcium poweder makes a mess!,but i do normally leave a couple of locusts for him to hunt,i love watching him hunt!


----------



## robzab

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> thank you
> she laid 2 clutches of eggs so wasnt fair on her to keep putting her through all that


fair enough, don't want to knacker the old girl


----------



## dm66n66

whats peoples view on feeding morio worms and mealworms i feed mine morio but i had heard they can cause impaction wether this is true or not i dont know if it was i wouldnt think they would sell them !!


----------



## dm66n66

for those of you who use lino or vinyl tiles in your cage for beardies what type do you use rough or smooth ones as ive got my beardie on sum lino i got given because my beardie suffered from impaction from sand, but he seems to be slipping quite abit


----------



## robzab

Will look forward to answer on that one, im looking to get some lino this week


----------



## yuesaur

dm66n66 said:


> for those of you who use lino or vinyl tiles in your cage for beardies what type do you use rough or smooth ones as ive got my beardie on sum lino i got given because my beardie suffered from impaction from sand, but he seems to be slipping quite abit


 
i use lino floor tiles, when i was picking them i went for the roughest ones rather than the smoothest ones so mine would have some grip on them. he walks just fine on them.










spyro says hi to everyone!


----------



## tracey_H_

I use slate tiles,they look great and MoJo has no trouble getting grip on them.No idea how much they cost,or how difficult they were to lay though! my dad's a builder/carpenter so he got them laid them for me,he used grout for the gaps


----------



## jpharro

if you want to see my beardie pics of eragon then look at my album :2thumb: loving all the beardie pics by the way :flrt:


----------



## yuesaur

-spams with pics-

Spyro's ginger beard and his fais









Spyro's blackbeard, Yarr!!









Nom nom nom








the green tub thing is his feeding tank. its actually an old hamster cage

Sarah


----------



## louisebt

Interesting re the flooring, I am looking into lino or tiling our viv's very soon, it will make things much easier to clean now we've got 6 vivs :whistling2:


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx

marios and mealies are fun, just not on their own, mix em up abit with crickets, locusts, roaches etc, all in moderation : victory:


----------



## yuesaur

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> marios and mealies are fun, just not on their own, mix em up abit with crickets, locusts, roaches etc, all in moderation : victory:


mealies and morios should be treats only, due to the chitin content of them, plus the meat:shell ratio is very small on them,
crickets, roaches, locusts, calciworms etc are better staples 
i also dont reccomend mealies or morios to beardies under the age of 1. ive witnessed a hatchling with impaction, and it lost the use of its back legs till it pooped it out.


----------



## dm66n66

Thanx for advice on mealworms,morio worms and lino I will be looking into get sum rougher Lino, my poor beardie Barney seems to like bambi on ice :lol2:


----------



## dm66n66

Another pic of barney


----------



## dm66n66

1000 views thankyou everyone for looking lets keep this thread going


----------



## scotty667

I will have to get some picture's up tommarrow of my female as i got home from getting my Australian water dragon and my camera ran out of battery so i will get some tommarrow.


----------



## 123dragon

i use morio worms as a large part of his diet, 
they have lots more meat on them as adult locusts 
he was eating mealworms by 3 months and morio worms by 4-5 months


----------



## louisebt

Barney is rather handsome! :flrt:


----------



## scotty667

123dragon said:


> i use morio worms as a large part of his diet,
> they have lots more meat on them as adult locusts
> he was eating mealworms by 3 months and morio worms by 4-5 months


Yeah i use morio worm's as a large part of my bearded dragon's diet as i think it fill's them much more but they alway's have fruit and veg and some locust and cricket's and recently i bought some roach's but waiting for them to arrive.

Everytime i see your name all i can look at is the crow in your sig.LOL.


----------



## vr4000

got bored so got the camera out again :blush: 









I know the belly is supposed to go dark when stressed or while getting warm but he perches in a cooler part of viv all day and belly goes white when we interact with him/her(unsexed yet)


----------



## 123dragon

scotty667 said:


> Yeah i use morio worm's as a large part of my bearded dragon's diet as i think it fill's them much more but they alway's have fruit and veg and some locust and cricket's and recently i bought some roach's but waiting for them to arrive.
> 
> Everytime i see your name all i can look at is the crow in your sig.LOL.


yeah my beardie has everything but goes through moods when he only wants morios closly followed by a week when he will only eat locust 

and i should prob take her pic of as she has been rehomed now


----------



## Cribby

*My BD's*

Here is my Female as we have just found out as we thought she was a he 

Neo has been sat with a black bear for the past 40 mins 










and here is my male


















This one shows how yellow Jessie is


----------



## scotty667

123dragon said:


> yeah my beardie has everything but goes through moods when he only wants morios closly followed by a week when he will only eat locust
> 
> and i should prob take her pic of as she has been rehomed now


NOOOOOOOO!!!! don't get rid of the picture i think it look's good.


----------



## scotty667

Cribby said:


> Here is my Female as we have just found out as we thought she was a he
> 
> Neo has been sat with a black bear for the past 40 mins
> 
> image
> 
> and here is my male
> 
> image
> 
> image
> This one shows how yellow Jessie is


Nice picture's and love the colour's of jessie.


----------



## dm66n66

Thanx guys 100 comments keep them coming lets keep this thread going : victory:


----------



## robzab

I've posted this elsewhere, but could do with an answer

We've had our beardie now for 6 days.

His poo seems to alternate between dry and really wet.

Background:

Hot side 39
Cool side 28
he spends time half and half in each
substrate paper
eating about 20 small/medium criks a day dusted and gut loaded with weetabix and veg (toms and sweet tatey)
eating greens well that are washed in mineral water (greens are from a tesco mixed salad leaves bag)

any help/advice muchly appreciated


----------



## dm66n66

robzab said:


> I've posted this elsewhere, but could do with an answer
> 
> We've had our beardie now for 6 days.
> 
> His poo seems to alternate between dry and really wet.
> 
> Background:
> 
> Hot side 39
> Cool side 28
> he spends time half and half in each
> substrate paper
> eating about 20 small/medium criks a day dusted and gut loaded with weetabix and veg (toms and sweet tatey)
> eating greens well that are washed in mineral water (greens are from a tesco mixed salad leaves bag)
> 
> any help/advice muchly appreciated


im not 100% sure i would like an answer to this one too mine has really wet hes had 2 since ive had him in 2 and half week so im abit worried about him but he doesnt eat alot i struggle to get him to eat anything but a few locusts and morio worms.


----------



## robzab

dm66n66 said:


> im not 100% sure i would like an answer to this one too mine has really wet hes had 2 since ive had him in 2 and half week so im abit worried about him but he doesnt eat alot i struggle to get him to eat anything but a few locusts and morio worms.


I've read around and most places give 2 answers:

1 beardies expel excess water in their poo when they are well hydrated

2 it's parasites

I'm going to monitor and hope it's 1, yoshi does eat a lot of his veg, which I keep wetish in his bowl. I'll try him on a dryer veg today and see what tomorrows poo is like


----------



## dm66n66

can i have sum tips on getting my beardie to eat his vegetables i give him a mix of rocket salad and spring greens and butternut squash, and dust every couple of days with calcium powder, ive also tried spraying with water, and adding morio worms as i my pet shop didnt have any mealworms when i went, he is a year old, any tips would be much appreciated


----------



## robzab

dm66n66 said:


> can i have sum tips on getting my beardie to eat his vegetables i give him a mix of rocket salad and spring greens and butternut squash, and dust every couple of days with calcium powder, ive also tried spraying with water, and adding morio worms as i my pet shop didnt have any mealworms when i went, he is a year old, any tips would be much appreciated


Wish I had tips, yoshi just seems to like it, so far he mainly had salad leaves, shredded and washed with mineral water. He will only eat them late evening though


----------



## dm66n66

robzab said:


> Wish I had tips, yoshi just seems to like it, so far he mainly had salad leaves, shredded and washed with mineral water. He will only eat them late evening though


Wish mine was like yours :lol2: he seems to hate salad of any sort, I'll get there in the end he has eat salad in the end surely! I hope


----------



## robzab

dm66n66 said:


> Wish mine was like yours :lol2: he seems to hate salad of any sort, I'll get there in the end he has eat salad in the end surely! I hope


Have you tried any other greens? Or maybe dandelion leaves? Just try everything till you find something he wants


----------



## scotty667

Got some new battery's today so i will get some more picture's of both my bearded draagon's and put them on in about an hour.


----------



## dm66n66

robzab said:


> Have you tried any other greens? Or maybe dandelion leaves? Just try everything till you find something he wants


I'm gunna try some other greens for any other suggestions part from dandelions I can't find any lol


----------



## dm66n66

scotty667 said:


> Got some new battery's today so i will get some more picture's of both my bearded draagon's and put them on in about an hour.


Can't wait to see, I'll get sum more of mine soon hopefully by end of day


----------



## dm66n66

Another pic of Barney


----------



## LoganHowlett

Hi, just looking for some advice, i've had chip 5 days and she's not eaten for the last two, is there anything wrong or is she just adjusting?


----------



## robzab

Yoshi today, can't wait till he's settled and ready to handle


----------



## dm66n66

LoganHowlett said:


> Hi, just looking for some advice, i've had chip 5 days and she's not eaten for the last two, is there anything wrong or is she just adjusting?


I take it she was eating the first 3 days, has anything changed in last 2 days in environment or anything else changed apart from not eating


----------



## CMonkey

this is my little boy Marty he is a CitrusxBlooRed. he's grown a lot since this picture was taken.a CitrusxBloodred:


----------



## CMonkey

he is now 6months old


----------



## CMonkey

ok the pics aren't working but i'll keep trying!


----------



## CMonkey

http://s1092.photobucket.com/albums/i415/cmonkey1/?action=view¤t=photo27.jpg


----------



## robzab

CMonkey said:


> ok the pics aren't working but i'll keep trying!


That's good, I thought he was on of those rare invisible dragons


----------



## CMonkey

robzab said:


> That's good, I thought he was on of those rare invisible dragons


:lol2:


----------



## robzab

Nice looking beardie though. They do change a lot from baby to adult though don't they? Yoshi's head looks out of proportion to the rest of his body, but grown like your look normal


----------



## CMonkey

yeah, he's changed a bit, he has probably doubled size since that photo and his colours come out really nicely, its quite hard to see them in a photo though.


----------



## dm66n66

CMonkey said:


> http://s1092.photobucket.com/albums/i415/cmonkey1/?action=view¤t=photo27.jpg


Nice looking beardy


----------



## jpharro

as anyone looked at my beardie in my album or shall i post them on here


----------



## dm66n66

jpharro said:


> as anyone looked at my beardie in my album or shall i post them on here


Eragon is a lovely looking beardie, looks similar to mine just that mine male you can post the pics on here too if you want so everyone can have alook


----------



## scotty667

I'm just bout to post my picture's to photobucket and then they will be on here..


----------



## Cribby

*Some nice pics*

There some nice pics going up in this thread it's a credit to all of us that keep bearded dragons well done guys n gals.........

Although min is sulking today coz nobody been in to interacted with them seems they get board of each other... Owell just every other male thar has to deal with a F****E :whistling2:


----------



## scotty667

cribby said:


> there some nice pics going up in this thread it's a credit to all of us that keep bearded dragons well done guys n gals.........
> 
> Although min is sulking today coz nobody been in to interacted with them seems they get board of each other... Owell just every other male thar has to deal with a f****e :whistling2:


haha.


----------



## jpharro

dm66n66 said:


> Eragon is a lovely looking beardie, looks similar to mine just that mine male you can post the pics on here too if you want so everyone can have alook


awww thank you very much about the compliments about eragon and i might put the photos on here now :blush::2thumb:


----------



## scotty667

Right i have about 15 or more photo's to put up everyone ready.


----------



## dm66n66

Yeah ready for the pics bring them on : victory:


----------



## jpharro

here is Eragon my female normal:flrt::no1:


----------



## dm66n66

Just out of interest what substrate do you keep dragon on :2thumb:


----------



## mustillo

He the only beardie with a drug habit pmsl


----------



## jpharro

dm66n66 said:


> Just out of interest what substrate do you keep dragon on :2thumb:


 she is on beardie desert sand :2thumb: it is brill


----------



## jpharro

mustillo said:


> He the only beardie with a drug habit pmsl


 whos beardie just to ask and what are you taling about?


----------



## scotty667

He ran out to seee what the noise was about when i was getting some food ready.


































YUM YUM








That look's tasty








nom nom
































After eating
























OI what you doing in their








^ he's now 18 inch's long was 16 a couple of week's or a month ago.








^ now 19inch's long or maybe a little bit more.









I think i done way to many photo but who care's LOL.


----------



## jpharro

scotty667 said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> He ran out to seee what the noise was about when i was getting some food ready.
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> image
> YUM YUM
> image
> That look's tasty
> image
> nom nom
> image
> image
> image
> image
> After eating
> image
> image
> image
> OI what you doing in their
> image
> ^ he's now 18 inch's long was 16 a couple of week's or a month ago.
> image
> ^ now 19inch's long or maybe a little bit more.
> 
> image
> I think i done way to many photo but who care's LOL.


 brill beardie and it's good to have lots of pics


----------



## dm66n66

Thanx for cs scotty667 really nice pair of beardies hopefully see sum more in future


----------



## scotty667

jpharro said:


> brill beardie and it's good to have lots of pics


Think my female need's a bath tommarrow as she's getting dirty with the way she eat's her fruit and veg LOL.


----------



## scotty667

dm66n66 said:


> Thanx for cs scotty667 really nice pair of beardies hopefully see sum more in future


Yeah you will when it's a hot day i will take them outside on the grass, but i will get some more up soon anyway.


----------



## dm66n66

And thanx jpharro for your pics great looking beardie too


----------



## scotty667

jpharro said:


> imageimageimageimageimageimageimageimageimageimageimagehere is Eragon my female normal:flrt::no1:


Cool looking beardy you got any more picture's.


----------



## dm66n66

scotty667 said:


> Think my female need's a bath tommarrow as she's getting dirty with the way she eat's her fruit and veg LOL.


Yeah Mine needs a bath again but mine needs it to try and get it to go poo :lol2:He struggles to go


----------



## graham40

Hey all I have to baby beardies and I mean babys there only 2 1/2 weeks old and just wondering when they are safe to go on sand cus u want to put wood chip in and cover them lightly with sand also how can put pics up on here


----------



## scotty667

dm66n66 said:


> Yeah Mine needs a bath again but mine needs it to try and get it to go poo :lol2:He struggles to go


Awww Poor thing but my female is a messy eater when it come's to fruit and veg.


----------



## scotty667

graham40 said:


> Hey all I have to baby beardies and I mean babys there only 2 1/2 weeks old and just wondering when they are safe to go on sand cus u want to put wood chip in and cover them lightly with sand also how can put pics up on here


It is completely up to but most people wait untill their older and you can post your picture's onto photobucket.com and then copy and paste here but you have to sign up to photobucket.


----------



## dm66n66

graham40 said:


> Hey all I have to baby beardies and I mean babys there only 2 1/2 weeks old and just wondering when they are safe to go on sand cus u want to put wood chip in and cover them lightly with sand also how can put pics up on here


Yeah as scotty said use photo bucket for pics it's really easy, be careful with sand mine suffered impact ion from sand and he was a year old when I got him he was kept on bark before that I've got him on Lino now, but having said that I had a bearded dragon When I was younger and kept it on sand from 8 week old and was fine so I think it depends on wether the beardie eats it or not it's down to personal opinion. : victory:


----------



## dm66n66

scotty667 said:


> Awww Poor thing but my female is a messy eater when it come's to fruit and veg.


I know I feel sorry for him he suffered a small impact ion shortly after I got him from eating sand, but he still struggles to go everyday think he only been once in 2 and half week if he no better by Friday taking him vets


----------



## dm66n66

150 comments keep them coming 50 in 24 hours not bad going guys lets keep the thread going


----------



## scotty667

dm66n66 said:


> I know I feel sorry for him he suffered a small impact ion shortly after I got him from eating sand, but he still struggles to go everyday think he only been once in 2 and half week if he no better by Friday taking him vets


Awww i would stick him in the bath either today or tommarrow morning then.


----------



## Cribby

dm66n66 said:


> 150 comments keep them coming 50 in 24 hours not bad going guys lets keep the thread going


Yeh not bad seemed to have died but it has come back to life me thinks......

Oooo and I'll have some eggs hopefully soon they have been getting it on for the past three days


----------



## dm66n66

scotty667 said:


> Awww i would stick him in the bath either today or tommarrow morning then.


I've givinhim a bath today but no bowel movement so I'll try again tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## dm66n66

Cribby said:


> Yeh not bad seemed to have died but it has come back to life me thinks......
> 
> Oooo and I'll have some eggs hopefully soon they have been getting it on for the past three days


Yep seems to be doing well hopefully it will keep going hope all goes well and you end up with eggs.


----------



## graham40

Right ok I'll leave the sand for a while thanks guys and I uploaded the pics to photo bucket but now how do I put them on here what do I copy and paste


----------



## Jamesferrassie

When my male was only 4 months old:










This is him now all grown up




















my female having a look outside:


----------



## scotty667

graham40 said:


> Right ok I'll leave the sand for a while thanks guys and I uploaded the pics to photo bucket but now how do I put them on here what do I copy and paste


Yep just copy and paste.


----------



## scotty667

Jamesferrassie said:


> When my male was only 4 months old:
> 
> image
> 
> This is him now all grown up
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> my female having a look outside:
> 
> image


He look's wicked how old is he now.


----------



## Jamesferrassie

their viv:


----------



## scotty667

Jamesferrassie said:


> their viv:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


WOW how big is that 5-6 foot?.


----------



## Jamesferrassie

scotty667 said:


> He look's wicked how old is he now.


Thank you, hes an absolute character!

hes pushing on 15-16 months.


----------



## Jamesferrassie

scotty667 said:


> WOW how big is that 5-6 foot?.


 
Its 5ft, but at the moment doing a fake rock project in a 6x2x2 viv to move them into, its taking forever :bash:


----------



## scotty667

Jamesferrassie said:


> Its 5ft, but at the moment doing a fake rock project in a 6x2x2 viv to move them into, its taking forever :bash:


HAHA i just got given a big slate rock thing and bleeming heck isn't it heavy i almost dropped it when my dad handed it to me he said to me watch out it's heavy so i thought yeah your joking and then my feet almost went squash.LOL.

He gave me a load of other little rock's too and there heavy enough he gave me so much equipment worth around £100 of it and he gave me his 4x2x2 vivarium for mine.


----------



## graham40

Wow that viv is amazing were did u get that backing from that is awesome


----------



## scotty667

graham40 said:


> Wow that viv is amazing were did u get that backing from that is awesome


When's the picture's coming up just copy and paste them from photobucket..


----------



## graham40

I can't get this to work aaaaaarrrrr


----------



## scotty667

graham40 said:


> I can't get this to work aaaaaarrrrr


HAHA are they uploaded to photobucket.


----------



## graham40

scotty667 said:


> HAHA are they uploaded to photobucket.


ye they are i was trying to do it on my phone but i turned the comp on now lol


----------



## graham40

this is my little girl thinking shes a chameleon lol


----------



## scotty667

graham40 said:


> image
> 
> 
> this is my little girl thinking shes a chameleon lol
> 
> image


Awwww what cutey's how big's your vivarium is it a 4x2x2 it might be me because their so tiny LOL and cute.LOL.


----------



## graham40

ye its the 4x2x2 from pets at home, i cant fault it really i was planning on buying another one and turnin them into a 2 story viv lol


----------



## scotty667

graham40 said:


> ye its the 4x2x2 from pets at home, i cant fault it really i was planning on buying another one and turnin them into a 2 story viv lol


Their quite expensive from pet's at home though aren't they?.


----------



## graham40

ye after looking around it was quite expensive but i got it on a deal it was 50 off and it comes with some quite expensive stuff and there was other stuff thrown in the deal aswell so didnt really work out to expensive i am in the process of ordering 2 more from an bloke called volly on here hes doing a buy one get one half price and it works out as 100 for 2 4x2x2


----------



## scotty667

graham40 said:


> ye after looking around it was quite expensive but i got it on a deal it was 50 off and it comes with some quite expensive stuff and there was other stuff thrown in the deal aswell so didnt really work out to expensive i am in the process of ordering 2 more from an bloke called volly on here hes doing a buy one get one half price and it works out as 100 for 2 4x2x2


How are you getting them or are you getting a courier and how much will it cost all together if you don't mind me asking?, as i might be interest in his deal.


----------



## graham40

he only lives like 45 mins to an hour away from me and i got family in the area so ill just drive and get them in one of works vans so it only cost like 40 in diesel and ill make a day of it he is based on the wirral which is near liverpool an i live in shrewsbury


----------



## scotty667

graham40 said:


> he only lives like 45 mins to an hour away from me and i got family in the area so ill just drive and get them in one of works vans so it only cost like 40 in diesel and ill make a day of it he is based on the wirral which is near liverpool an i live in shrewsbury


Oh i see well i live right down in the south in southampton so i'm gunna have to courier it LOL.


----------



## graham40

i think he will courier i cant remem lol so anyway what reps have you got


----------



## scotty667

graham40 said:


> i think he will courier i cant remem lol so anyway what reps have you got


2 beardy's a corn 1 escaped about 3 week's ago a crestie and an Australian water dragon who at this minute is in his water bowl LOL.
You?.


----------



## nicnet

ok time for me to vent lol


WTF is with all the posts today in forums about 'male and females together' or 'breeding for the damn sake of it' Its driving me nuts.

Why can't people see dragons for what they are and not just as a way for some newbie keeper to make money from breeding them.

for gods sake it comes under basic research on how prolific these reptiles are and how much upkeep each one takes, and all they want is to breed 'cuteee little dwagons'

Its like they look at classifieds and see all the ads and see pound signs, not the fact that all the blasted ads are up there to start with because nobody can sell them. Or they just go dump them on a petshop for another newbie to go buy and start breeding in a viv that is too small for a juvenile nvm and adult pair.

Ok. brb. Need to go take some more 'be patient' meds and grab a cuppa before I get myself kicked off forums for killing the next idiot who comes on with a 'pair of dragons who aren't eating'

ahhhhh.


----------



## scotty667

nicnet said:


> ok time for me to vent lol
> 
> 
> WTF is with all the posts today in forums about 'male and females together' or 'breeding for the damn sake of it' Its driving me nuts.
> 
> Why can't people see dragons for what they are and not just as a way for some newbie keeper to make money from breeding them.
> 
> for gods sake it comes under basic research on how prolific these reptiles are and how much upkeep each one takes, and all they want is to breed 'cuteee little dwagons'
> 
> Its like they look at classifieds and see all the ads and see pound signs, not the fact that all the blasted ads are up there to start with because nobody can sell them. Or they just go dump them on a petshop for another newbie to go buy and start breeding in a viv that is too small for a juvenile nvm and adult pair.
> 
> Ok. brb. Need to go take some more 'be patient' meds and grab a cuppa before I get myself kicked off forums for killing the next idiot who comes on with a 'pair of dragons who aren't eating'
> 
> ahhhhh.


I understand all what you have said but i do have a male and female together in a nice big vivarium for them but they haven't even try breeding at all and if they did i know how much the classified's everywhere are flooded with them i would hatch no more than 5 or 6 if that to be honest.


----------



## scotty667

Graham here's my AWD if you want to see it 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/796628-australian-water-dragon-4.html.


----------



## nicnet

scotty667 said:


> I understand all what you have said but i do have a male and female together in a nice big vivarium for them but they haven't even try breeding at all



Its not just the breeding issue with them Scotty, there is more going on there than you can see. Posturing and intimidation is most of the problem. Dragons are by nature solitary, and although in the wild they will be within proximity of each other they are never not able to get away from a dominant animal.

Look at it another way. Classroom bullies are rarely caught until they do some major damage, male and female in same viv is a bit on par with me locking you up into a small room with that classroom bully. There is however no way for one of yours to come tell you its being bullied away from food / basking area etc unless your experienced enough to notice the minute signs of it happening.

It puts constant stress on both of them and in the short term can cause feeding issues, long term it will cause health issues.


----------



## graham40

scotty he looks amazing i take it they can be a bit nasty an i have the 2 beardies and 2 cresties i want more but ill stick with these for now lol
and nic net i completely understand what your saying i have 2 but they are really young and brother and sister so wont be breading them and if they both turn out male ill put them in seperate vivs and if they are opposite ill just freeze any eggs and im planning on making a 2 story viv and how can beardies not eat mine eat a box of hoppers a day about six criks that i breed and a wax worm each a day


----------



## nicnet

graham40 said:


> scotty he looks amazing i take it they can be a bit nasty an i have the 2 beardies and 2 cresties i want more but ill stick with these for now lol
> and nic net i completely understand what your saying i have 2 but they are really young and brother and sister so wont be breading them and if they both turn out male ill put them in seperate vivs and if they are *opposite ill just freeze any eggs *and im planning on making a 2 story viv and how can beardies not eat mine eat a box of hoppers a day about six criks that i breed and a wax worm each a day



Let me ask you something for argument sake alone.

Why breed her at all if you are going to freeze the eggs she has spent all that effort producing?

Would you breed a dog deliberatly, wait for her to give birth to all the pups, then stick them in the freezer. Then breed her again the next season.

Please tell me what the difference in those scenarios are.

Both of them are putting a lot of effort into producing young, they are both taking a lot of nutrition and calcium out of their systems.

The ONLY two differences in the two scenarios is that the puppies are live born and the eggs would need to be incubated, and that the beardie would be producing every 2 month instead of every 6 month. This is the exact reason why people get their dogs spayed or castrated to prevent the scenario of unwanted puppies, but with dragons hell we'll just freeze the eggs and let the male harrass the female some more.

there is no IF she produces eggs, or IF the male harrases her, its a case of how often and how much.

Sorry but I feel very strongly that if you are going to keep any animal then its up to the keeper to have the responsibility to keep that animal in the best possible environment. 


If your keeping a pair of lizards that are constantly stressing each other in an environment that puts either of them in harms way you could actually be in violation of the animal welfare act. Since the male would be constantly harrasing her, read as you like into this part of the act.
*
Yes I'm playing devils advocate a bit here for the sake of the discussion. * 

(1)A person commits an offence if he does not take such steps as are reasonable in all the circumstances to ensure that the needs of an animal for which he is responsible are met to the extent required by good practice.
(2)For the purposes of this Act, an animal's needs shall be taken to include—
(a)its need for a suitable environment,
(b)its need for a suitable diet,
(c)its need to be able to exhibit normal behaviour patterns,
*(d)any need it has to be housed with, or apart from, other animals, and
(e)its need to be protected from pain, suffering, injury and disease.*


----------



## graham40

i can completely see your point ( i breed german shepherds for the police lol ) but on another point i will have another 2 vivs in the next couple of weeks and was planning on cutting holes in the top of one bottom of the other but hopefully they will both be female but i got a couple of months to sort it all out ( just for the record my bitch only has one litter a year and they are all homed even befor they are born i would never sell puppies into the public cus there are just to many) 
u have some words of wisdom i took your advise with the heat mat and i will take it now but at the moment they are only 2 1/2 weeks old


----------



## nicnet

graham40 said:


> i can completely see your point ( i breed german shepherds for the police lol ) but on another point i will have another 2 vivs in the next couple of weeks and was planning on cutting holes in the top of one bottom of the other but hopefully they will both be female but i got a couple of months to sort it all out ( just for the record my bitch only has one litter a year and they are all homed even befor they are born i would never sell puppies into the public cus there are just to many)
> u have some words of wisdom i took your advise with the heat mat and i will take it now but at the moment they are only 2 1/2 weeks old



Ok breeding dogs is a whole different ballgame but I used it for discussion sake only really. We always need more good police dogs btw ;p

yours are only 2 1/2 weeks? old. or months lol. If 2 1/2 weeks then go back and shoot that blasted breeder as they are too young to even move nvm rehome. yikes.

You've got plenty of time still, a good 2 month I would think before them two are an issue. Once they start hitting around 4 - 6 month then I think thats when the problems can really start.



hmm just thought of something. If you put that hole into top.bottom of a stack viv, the hot air from the bottom one might pose a problem controlling your temps in the top one. Hot air rises. Also with stack vivs its easier to make them seperate units for ease of moving if needed. I wouldnt like to try move ours as one unit. yikes. they heavy enough individually.

We got fun coming in the next week or two. got the two 4ft vivs to strip down, move, take the support legs off the bottom one so it sits flat on the floor, put the top one back on, then secure it all back to the wall before putting the new build 4ft on top for the new rescue we took in.

Bare in mind my vivs are on sand so they deeeeeem heavy. Hence the full stripdown lol added to that I'm in a wheelchair so the move has to be done in such a way that I can still move in the room to lend a hand.

After all that is done and sorted, the 3ft that rescue is in atm in the 'bug room' has to be flatpacked again for storage and then the bug room can finally be finished off. Every time we get the room cleared to finish it something comes up and its jammed full of stuff again ahhhh.

All fun and games lmfao


----------



## graham40

2 1/2 WEEKS or maybe 3 1/2 now i wasnt really happy with getting one nether mind 2 at that age but the misses fell in love an im a sucker for the eyes when she gives em me lol
ye i breed black german shepherds little useless fact here did u no that black is the original colour for a gsd, mad init
i love just chatting lol am bored the wife at work


----------



## nicnet

graham40 said:


> 2 1/2 WEEKS or maybe 3 1/2 now i wasnt really happy with getting one nether mind 2 at that age but the misses fell in love an im a sucker for the eyes when she gives em me lol
> ye i breed black german shepherds little useless fact here did u no that black is the original colour for a gsd, mad init
> i love just chatting lol am bored the wife at work



deeeem they are young to have been moved. THAT is what indiscriminate beardie breeders do. hatch and dispatch before they have to actually make the blasted effort of feeding them. Can bet your life that the same breeder will have more clutches ready in the incubator. narks the hell out of me.

yeah didn't they cross back the original GSD with a ridgeback or something to add more of the tracking ability into the line? hence the tan colour coming into play.


----------



## graham40

ye i no what you mean i no all about hot air lol weight isnt such an issue tho. your place sounds busier than mine we not long moved got me reps 3 dogs biiiiiiig dogs an just had a litter luckely me an the misses work shifts both 4 on 4 off so it work quite well even tho when im on shift we dont see much of each other if she is aswell but there is generaly always someone home


----------



## graham40

ye they had more incubating when i went ans saw on facebook she is gravid again :/ 
and german shepherds were origanly sheep dogs in germany so there tracking is good anyway ridgebacks were mainly bread for hunting lions as far as i no the tan an defonatly white is an genetic dissorder thats why i make a point of breeding black lol


----------



## nicnet

Yeah just been looking at the breed history of the shephards. originally they were actually black/tan, but one dominant male in the 50's produced a solid black into the american lines, german lines nearly died out after the war as they destroyed a lot due to food shortages. so any solid black actually comes from the american show lines rather than the german working lines. weird.

bit like boxers, the german boxers are big strong even tempered dogs, the british version are short and got a nasty nervous temprement on them.

yeah ridgies were orginally bred in Zimbabwe as guard dogs to keep cattle safe, but it was still a heavily german influenced area with namibia being nearby. I think the ridgies lines ended up in Namibia and migrated back to germany.

Ok so I spend way too much time online and have no life. sue me hahaha.


----------



## graham40

haha well ive learnt loads of new things tonigh lol well the police love em cus there scarier lol i cant understand hown people can make any money selling them for like 350-400 unless they just give the bear minimum i take 1200 each and only just break even but the food i buy is expensive like 50 for 15kg an 12-16 pups go through that so quick then theres insurance injusctions the eqiupment to start a bit of training an loads more. i see it more of a hobby more than anything if i didnt sell ALL of them to the police i wouldnt do it at all it makes me sick with the amount of dogs in kennels


----------



## Jenn93

this is rango , hes 2 months and i dont know what kind he is but i love him  [URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## dm66n66

Jenn93 said:


> this is rango , hes 2 months and i dont know what kind he is but i love him  http://imagehttp://imagehttp://image


lovely looking beardie


----------



## dm66n66

Does anyone know if my viv is not warm enough could it effect my beardie being able to poo??


----------



## yuesaur

dm66n66 said:


> Does anyone know if my viv is not warm enough could it effect my beardie being able to poo??


first of all what are your viv temps? and what do you measure the temps with?
also whats your substrate?

if its loose the beardie may have eaten the substrate, causing it to become impacted. digestion is fastest at the right temperatures in your viv.
if your concerned, get a large enough tub for your beardie, fill it with warm water and add a drop of olive oil. warm water acts as a relaxant and causes dragons to go potty as there muscles relax


----------



## scotty667

nicnet said:


> Its not just the breeding issue with them Scotty, there is more going on there than you can see. Posturing and intimidation is most of the problem. Dragons are by nature solitary, and although in the wild they will be within proximity of each other they are never not able to get away from a dominant animal.
> 
> Look at it another way. Classroom bullies are rarely caught until they do some major damage, male and female in same viv is a bit on par with me locking you up into a small room with that classroom bully. There is however no way for one of yours to come tell you its being bullied away from food / basking area etc unless your experienced enough to notice the minute signs of it happening.
> 
> It puts constant stress on both of them and in the short term can cause feeding issues, long term it will cause health issues.


I have not noticed anything different to eating sign's in both of them when they went in together, and my dad had the female so i alway's knew her eating habit as much as she could get and my male would have a couple large locust and a load of mealworm's and i have seen no change in either of them and i have never ever seen my male try and mate with her so i don't understand that.

Solitary animal's,
Remember that these have been captive bred for a while now and most breeder's grow them up into a group so most of them are not used to being alone.

My male is younger than my female but don't think their in together just cause you think i want to breed them if he does pester her he will be straight out of their into his own vivarium.


----------



## wickerman01

Here are my kids beardies, Ruby Red Colour form and Puff normal colour form, both female aged two years and three months.

Baby Puff









Young Ruby and Puff 









Ruby and Puff 









Ruby now showing her true colours!!









Thanks for looking!!:blush:


----------



## dm66n66

wickerman01 said:


> Here are my kids beardies, Ruby Red Colour form and Puff normal colour form, both female aged two years and three months.
> 
> Baby Puff
> image
> 
> Young Ruby and Puff
> image
> 
> Ruby and Puff
> image
> 
> Ruby now showing her true colours!!
> image
> 
> Thanks for looking!!:blush:


Fantastic looking beardies especially like the last photo


----------



## Jamesferrassie

graham40 said:


> Wow that viv is amazing were did u get that backing from that is awesome


 
thanks graham, much appreciated!
I made it all myself, got the inspiration from the habitat section for fake rock backgrounds :2thumb:

its very addictive!!

in other news im thinking of getting myself a stunning female from my local rep store at the weekend :2thumb:


----------



## dm66n66

yuesaur said:


> first of all what are your viv temps? and what do you measure the temps with?
> also whats your substrate?
> 
> if its loose the beardie may have eaten the substrate, causing it to become impacted. digestion is fastest at the right temperatures in your viv.
> if your concerned, get a large enough tub for your beardie, fill it with warm water and add a drop of olive oil. warm water acts as a relaxant and causes dragons to go potty as there muscles relax


My temps are abit low I've ordered a 60 watt and a 75 watt bulb to see if that fixes problem one of them should get temps up hopefully I've got a 50 watt in at minute


----------



## yuesaur

dm66n66 said:


> My temps are abit low I've ordered a 60 watt and a 75 watt bulb to see if that fixes problem one of them should get temps up hopefully I've got a 50 watt in at minute


i use these: 10 x R80 REFLECTOR LIGHT BULBS 75 WATT ES/E27 240V | eBay
they get the viv to the toasty 43 degrees basking temp which is 110F i think. 
plus there cheap, and you'll always have spares.: victory:

you could try bathing the beardie? its a good way of making em go potty


----------



## dm66n66

yuesaur said:


> i use these: 10 x R80 REFLECTOR LIGHT BULBS 75 WATT ES/E27 240V | eBay
> they get the viv to the toasty 43 degrees basking temp which is 110F i think.
> plus there cheap, and you'll always have spares.: victory:
> 
> you could try bathing the beardie? its a good way of making em go potty


Thanx for advice I've been bathing him last 2 days but no poos yet


----------



## Jamesferrassie

Quick question. My Female Beardie has neem very aggresive today, shes usually very placid!! Ive heard somewhere that this could be a sign that she has just bred? she does live with my male atm so could it be a possibility?


----------



## CMonkey

sounds possible


----------



## dpearson

*My first post*

Hi guys this is my first post as i was a virgin to this forum, just recently purchased my first beardy last week. He/She is a lovely juvenile im guessing dont quote me though, she still pretty small at about 7inches nose to tail. As its my first beardy u could imagine i had loads of questions to ask before and when i bought it, even now,thats why i thought i wud join this group to ask people thats been there done it got the tshirt.

As it "pip" we called it cus its a male/female name is eating three times a day of crickets sumtimes 1-2, sumtimes 4-5. i thought maybe itwas being lazy as it shud eat more. Tried feeding it a cricket at a time in an old tank with nothin in n she just wanted to get out all thetime, , maybe its me n shes eating fine just getting full up.
Another one is im trying to introduce greens to it but not surethe best way, at the minute i put little bits in a bowl sumtimes trying to moveit to intice it to eat but getting nowhere, is it justa matter of time or can u recommend a way. 
Ur help will be appreiciated


----------



## scotty667

dpearson said:


> Hi guys this is my first post as i was a virgin to this forum, just recently purchased my first beardy last week. He/She is a lovely juvenile im guessing dont quote me though, she still pretty small at about 7inches nose to tail. As its my first beardy u could imagine i had loads of questions to ask before and when i bought it, even now,thats why i thought i wud join this group to ask people thats been there done it got the tshirt.
> 
> As it "pip" we called it cus its a male/female name is eating three times a day of crickets sumtimes 1-2, sumtimes 4-5. i thought maybe itwas being lazy as it shud eat more. Tried feeding it a cricket at a time in an old tank with nothin in n she just wanted to get out all thetime, , maybe its me n shes eating fine just getting full up.
> Another one is im trying to introduce greens to it but not surethe best way, at the minute i put little bits in a bowl sumtimes trying to moveit to intice it to eat but getting nowhere, is it justa matter of time or can u recommend a way.
> Ur help will be appreiciated


Here's the usal qeustion's people ask,

What the temperature's of the tank hot end and cool end?
How big is the vivarium?
Do you know the exact age of the beardy?
Have you tryed any other food to what your giving him/her E.G. locust, mealworm's, roach's, maybe the occansional waxworm but most people don't feed waxworm's as they low on the nutritional value?

For the other question i normally leave a bowl full of chopped up fruit and veg in their, i don't normally buy a bag of mix veg from the shop as i like to do the quantity myself but most peole just buy a bag of mixed vegatable's and place a little bit in bowl.

Feel free to ask any question's you want even if it sound's stupid to you because it could be one of the most important question's or feel free to PM me or anyone else and we should be able to help you..


----------



## scotty667

wickerman01 said:


> Here are my kids beardies, Ruby Red Colour form and Puff normal colour form, both female aged two years and three months.
> 
> Baby Puff
> image
> 
> Young Ruby and Puff
> image
> 
> Ruby and Puff
> image
> 
> Ruby now showing her true colours!!
> image
> 
> Thanks for looking!!:blush:


Nice beardy's i was wondering why they were so small at 2 year's untill i saw the last picture LOL.


----------



## graham40

Jamesferrassie said:


> thanks graham, much appreciated!
> I made it all myself, got the inspiration from the habitat section for fake rock backgrounds :2thumb:
> 
> its very addictive!!
> 
> in other news im thinking of getting myself a stunning female from my local rep store at the weekend :2thumb:


What is it made out of and haw did u do it an all that stuff lol I going to copy lol


----------



## dpearson

scotty667 said:


> Here's the usal qeustion's people ask,
> 
> What the temperature's of the tank hot end and cool end?
> How big is the vivarium?
> Do you know the exact age of the beardy?
> Have you tryed any other food to what your giving him/her E.G. locust, mealworm's, roach's, maybe the occansional waxworm but most people don't feed waxworm's as they low on the nutritional value?
> 
> For the other question i normally leave a bowl full of chopped up fruit and veg in their, i don't normally buy a bag of mix veg from the shop as i like to do the quantity myself but most peole just buy a bag of mixed vegatable's and place a little bit in bowl.
> 
> Feel free to ask any question's you want even if it sound's stupid to you because it could be one of the most important question's or feel free to PM me or anyone else and we should be able to help you..


Cheers Scotty667hyu
At the minute with the baskin light on its reading bout 32-32'c n bout 25 cold end. got a feeling not warm enough said it from start but pet shop said its fine??
The tank is 3ft x 1 1/2ft x 1 3/4
The beardy is bout 2-3 months
iv not tried feeding any others thn crickets cus thought to young, wots the best way to feed the others putting in so many i guess n wot to tyry first.
As veg i keep reading different things everywhere, wot do u feed, so i can go on a shopping jolly.

pleaese dont think i got a beardy unprepared, i made sure viv was set up ready with right temps etc before buying.

cheers again


----------



## ks155

I would say that your temps are wrong, basking side needs to be between 105 - 110 and cool side 80. Sometime pet stores can leave you not very well informed. Try feeding small hoppers nothing bigger then the space between the eyes. Also as for the grrens I used to put one or two worms on top so that they would see the movement and go to investigate, before no time they will be eating there greens just make sure even if they don't eat it you put fresh greens in everyday. But don't worry to much if there not eating as many as other peoples do, but I would suggest weighing you beardie so you can see if they are gaining weight.


----------



## dpearson

ks155 said:


> I would say that your temps are wrong, basking side needs to be between 105 - 110 and cool side 80. Sometime pet stores can leave you not very well informed. Try feeding small hoppers nothing bigger then the space between the eyes. Also as for the grrens I used to put one or two worms on top so that they would see the movement and go to investigate, before no time they will be eating there greens just make sure even if they don't eat it you put fresh greens in everyday. But don't worry to much if there not eating as many as other peoples do, but I would suggest weighing you beardie so you can see if they are gaining weight.


The cold ends there or there abouts, baskin ends needs to b tht hot with baskin light on im guessing so need a more powerful spotlight, but wot shud temp be with baskin light off as its only on for bout 4 hours.

i give it rocket at mo so putting some worms on mite look more promosing,
wot worms though?? n veg ??


----------



## dm66n66

dpearson said:


> The cold ends there or there abouts, baskin ends needs to b tht hot with baskin light on im guessing so need a more powerful spotlight, but wot shud temp be with baskin light off as its only on for bout 4 hours.
> 
> i give it rocket at mo so putting some worms on mite look more promosing,
> wot worms though?? n veg ??


Mealworms Im trying with mine as mine is a year old and still doesn't like his veg :lol2:And I use rocket and spring greens


----------



## dm66n66

Over 200 comments and over 2000 views in 5 days well done guys lets keep the thread going


----------



## Jamesferrassie

dpearson said:


> Cheers Scotty667hyu
> At the minute with the baskin light on its reading bout 32-32'c n bout 25 cold end. got a feeling not warm enough said it from start but pet shop said its fine??
> The tank is 3ft x 1 1/2ft x 1 3/4
> The beardy is bout 2-3 months
> iv not tried feeding any others thn crickets cus thought to young, wots the best way to feed the others putting in so many i guess n wot to tyry first.
> As veg i keep reading different things everywhere, wot do u feed, so i can go on a shopping jolly.
> 
> pleaese dont think i got a beardy unprepared, i made sure viv was set up ready with right temps etc before buying.
> 
> cheers again


 
In regards to feeding your juvenile with other types of live food. The general rule of thumb is as long as the livefood in question is smaller than the gap between the eyes then you are fine. 

Your beardies should quite happily take to locusts at that age, BUT, make sure as I've said, they arent to big!!!
1st or 2nd instars would be the perfect size!!

With regards to how much you should feed them. I've always said that you should let them eat as much as they can for 5 mins. any stragglers of crix, locusts etc.. should be taken out as soon as they've finished eating so that they dont start nibbling on your beardie :bash:

If anyone feels that this info isnt correct, please advise me as im all ears :no1: this is what ive always gone and havent had any problems what so ever.

I hope that helps :2thumb:


----------



## robzab

ok, so just put my hand in for yoshi to have an exploratory sniff, and got hissed at...what's that all about??

I came in slowly, from the front and talking to him, so guess he needs more settling in time?


----------



## ks155

dpearson said:


> The cold ends there or there abouts, baskin ends needs to b tht hot with baskin light on im guessing so need a more powerful spotlight, but wot shud temp be with baskin light off as its only on for bout 4 hours.
> 
> i give it rocket at mo so putting some worms on mite look more promosing,
> wot worms though?? n veg ??


 
Ok first things first, you need to be having your basking light on for at least 12 hours, I have 14 in summer, 12 in winter. Also do you have a uvb 10.0 or over? do you also dust your crickets?


----------



## dm66n66

robzab said:


> ok, so just put my hand in for yoshi to have an exploratory sniff, and got hissed at...what's that all about??
> 
> I came in slowly, from the front and talking to him, so guess he needs more settling in time?


hes probably just abit nervous he should carm down try again tomorrow


----------



## LoganHowlett

Ok, here's some pics of the Chipski
Flickr: Lo 's Photostream

And here's a question, anyone got a sheet of good/bad foods for beardies?
I went out today and got some salad leaves, a butternut squash, some sweet potato, some brocolli, some peppers and a cox, gala and golden delicious apple and a blush pear.
That all good stuff??? 

Thanks in advance

Lo and Chip


----------



## robzab

dm66n66 said:


> hes probably just abit nervous he should carm down try again tomorrow


cheers will do... I'd taken him a nice mealie treat too


----------



## dm66n66

gunna take sum more pic sof my barney the beardie soon hopefully i will ahve them up by end of tonight


----------



## dpearson

ks155 said:


> Ok first things first, you need to be having your basking light on for at least 12 hours, I have 14 in summer, 12 in winter. Also do you have a uvb 10.0 or over? do you also dust your crickets?


Thank u all for ur help, its worth thousands more than a shop any day. have an exoterra 10.0 uv strip but wanna change it any help on cheaper better ones, also wot times do u put all ur lights- heaters on for.
do u recommend hoppers for juve's


----------



## ks155

dpearson said:


> Thank u all for ur help, its worth thousands more than a shop any day. have an exoterra 10.0 uv strip but wanna change it any help on cheaper better ones, also wot times do u put all ur lights- heaters on for.
> do u recommend hoppers for juve's


I have all my lights on a timer, but they come on at 9am then go off at 9pm. but its whats best for yourself i always leave the lights on for 2 hours before first feed as I find if they haven't warmed up proper they wont eat. and then i'll feed them again bout 6, IL never feed them 2 hours before their lights go off because without the basking light they cant digest food and this will make them eat a lot less. (that's why its important to have the basking on all day). I would say for now that uvb should be fine until you replace it after 6 months. IM hoping the shop you got them from did explain about the importance of changing the strip every 6 months. 
Hoppers are perfectly fine for juve's but as i find with mine variety is the spice of life, so hoppers, crickets, roaches, and the occasional wax worm as a treat. you can also try calci, silk and meal worms

If you have any more questions u can always pm me


----------



## ks155

Kohvu just 5 weeks old









Ziggy 6 weeks old









Ziggy 5 months


----------



## dm66n66

ks155 said:


> Kohvu just 5 weeks old
> image
> 
> Ziggy 6 weeks old
> image
> 
> Ziggy 5 months
> image


great looking beardies is ziggy a normal or morph has nice patterning on back


----------



## dm66n66

does anyone know where to get roaches from online would like to try my beardie with some thankyou :help:


----------



## dpearson

LoganHowlett said:


> Ok, here's some pics of the Chipski
> Flickr: Lo 's Photostream
> 
> And here's a question, anyone got a sheet of good/bad foods for beardies?
> I went out today and got some salad leaves, a butternut squash, some sweet potato, some brocolli, some peppers and a cox, gala and golden delicious apple and a blush pear.
> That all good stuff???
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Lo and Chip


im a newbie beardy owner, and wud like to know wot other veg etc people feed there beardy, iv seen food charts with long lists but wanted to know from people themselves


----------



## dm66n66

dpearson said:


> im a newbie beardy owner, and wud like to know wot other veg etc people feed there beardy, iv seen food charts with long lists but wanted to know from people themselves


I give mine a mixture of rocket salad , spring greens and butternut squash going to try dandelion leaves as well but be careful make sure you get them from somewhere that hasn't been treated with any chemicals


----------



## robzab

dm66n66 said:


> does anyone know where to get roaches from online would like to try my beardie with some thankyou :help:


Crickets, locust, mealworms and insects for reptiles - The Livefoods Warehouse

here you go, not used these yet but will be doing today/tomorrow


----------



## dm66n66

robzab said:


> Crickets, locust, mealworms and insects for reptiles - The Livefoods Warehouse
> 
> here you go, not used these yet but will be doing today/tomorrow


Thanx mate


----------



## ks155

ziggy is a half leather back half purple tiger stripe, his colours are really starting to show now


----------



## scotty667

dm66n66 said:


> Thanx mate


You could just order some roach's off the roach hut i did and they delivered them today but i was still asleep LOL so i couldn't sign for them LOL 9:30 an early time for a 17 year old to get up you know LOL nah i am normally up but thought i would have a lay in (i guess that's why my dog was barking then LOL), he is on here his name is the roach hut or google THE ROACH HUT.


----------



## jennas

*Here is three of our babys*


----------



## ks155

also if you wanna try a different sort of roach this guy sells lobster roach on ebay they are good also but dont go bigger then an inch and half so wont be as good for you fully grown bd Lobster Roaches Cockroaches like dubia - Live food reptiles mantis lizards | eBay


----------



## ks155

jennas their beautiful. are they the same age?


----------



## jennas

*This is our last baby*


----------



## dm66n66

Jenna's lovely looking beardies


----------



## jennas

ks155 said:


> jennas their beautiful. are they the same age?


 Thanks, yes they are the same age.:2thumb:


----------



## dm66n66

Thanx for all the advice getting hold of roaches will try a the few places you suggested: victory:


----------



## robzab

jennas said:


> imageimage


Do the criks stay in the food dish?


----------



## dpearson

i have an exoterra 10.0 uvb light in my viv and wana change it, imsure someone said theres some lights cheaper that do the same job on ebay


----------



## robzab

dpearson said:


> i have an exoterra 10.0 uvb light in my viv and wana change it, imsure someone said theres some lights cheaper that do the same job on ebay


why do you want to change it? It's on of the highest rating bulbs around.


----------



## jennas

robzab said:


> Do the criks stay in the food dish?


When you first put them in and there abit dazed by being shaked up in are calcium bag they will be still ,trying not to be observed by are beardies,but when one of them gets busted they try to escape.:lolsign:


----------



## dm66n66

jennas said:


> When you first put them in and there abit dazed by being shaked up in are calcium bag they will be still ,trying not to be observed by are beardies,but when one of them gets busted they try to escape.:lolsign:


Yeah my crickets are same when they've been shaken they very still for a few minutes


----------



## jennas

dm66n66 said:


> Jenna's lovely looking beardies


:2thumb:Thanks.


----------



## nicnet

robzab said:


> why do you want to change it? It's on of the highest rating bulbs around.



Exo terra ones only last 6 month, and personally I think they are :censor:. Had two fo them pop on me long before they were near their end of life.

I use Arcadia tubes, 12 month life on them if you use the right wattage starter also.


----------



## dm66n66

Here's some more pics of Barney 
First in his bath









Second wrapped in his towel after his bath watching tv 









Thanx for looking again I know ull get fed up of me putting pics of him up lol


----------



## scotty667

dm66n66 said:


> Here's some more pics of Barney
> First in his bath
> image
> 
> Second wrapped in his towel after his bath watching tv
> image
> 
> Thanx for looking again I know ull get fed up of me putting pics of him up lol


yeah tell me about it when are you going to stop putting picture's are LOL nah put as much as you want he look's very happy did he go to the toilet LOL.

@nicnet i wouldn't change a UV tube though if i spent money on it i would want to get my money's worth first though but it up to the person in general.


----------



## dm66n66

scotty667 said:


> yeah tell me about it when are you going to stop putting picture's are LOL nah put as much as you want he look's very happy did he go to the toilet LOL.
> 
> @nicnet i wouldn't change a UV tube though if i spent money on it i would want to get my money's worth first though but it up to the person in general.


Nope not been toilet yet getting worried now I'm taking him vets Friday if he hasnt been by then Dunt know how much that is gunna cost me lol but as long as he is Alrite I dunt care


----------



## 123dragon

how many times a week do people feed their adult beardies 
veg ?
and insects ?
i feed unlimited veg and as many insects as he wants once a day every day,
i hate when people say they wouldnt find insects in the wild everyday cause its a load of rubbish


----------



## dm66n66

123dragon said:


> how many times a week do people feed their adult beardies
> veg ?
> and insects ?
> i feed unlimited veg and as many insects as he wants once a day every day,
> i hate when people say they wouldnt find insects in the wild everyday cause its a load of rubbish


My old beardie I used to give veg every day and offer insects if he wanted them. Which normally he did but he never got fat he was a very active beardie even as an adult lol my new beardie is a year old and he hates vegetables but will eat sum live food everyday


----------



## Jenn93

my two month old bearded dragon ate 19 crickets this morning .. is that normal? i dont know how many he should be eating everyday and how many times a day do i feed him? :help:


----------



## dm66n66

Jenn93 said:


> my two month old bearded dragon ate 19 crickets this morning .. is that normal? i dont know how many he should be eating everyday and how many times a day do i feed him? :help:


At that age give them as much live food as they will eat they are growing I've heard of beardies eating 50+ crickets in a sitting lol so don't worry don't forget to dust with calcium powder


----------



## 123dragon

Jenn93 said:


> my two month old bearded dragon ate 19 crickets this morning .. is that normal? i dont know how many he should be eating everyday and how many times a day do i feed him? :help:


at that age as many items as he wants 2 or 3 times a day they need lots of bugs mine used to eat more than that each feeding


----------



## Merritt87

i got a 10month old beardie, feed him locuts but as far as veg goes he takes water cress couple times a week rest of time not intrested in it, nd how many locuts jus curious coz u said wen there proper young to feed them as much as they can,
cheers ed


----------



## 123dragon

Merritt87 said:


> i got a 10month old beardie, feed him locuts but as far as veg goes he takes water cress couple times a week rest of time not intrested in it, nd how many locuts jus curious coz u said wen there proper young to feed them as much as they can,
> cheers ed


at that age i would be feeding as much as he wants once a day


----------



## dpearson

nicnet said:


> Exo terra ones only last 6 month, and personally I think they are :censor:. Had two fo them pop on me long before they were near their end of life.
> 
> I use Arcadia tubes, 12 month life on them if you use the right wattage starter also.[/QUOT
> 
> what are the prices for the arcadia and exoterra then as got mine with tank????


----------



## Merritt87

i feed him once day anyways wen get in from work around half 6 every day, its weird coz it kinda nos wen its feeding time lol. wud u say 10month is old enough to get sexed yet?? and i have been feeding him 10 locuts a day which obvi gonna up now, nd water cress couple times a week that sound ok? he seems reli happy like doesnt mind picking it up nd holding it jus wish he wud sit on shoulder or fall sleep on my lap like above lol. 
ed


----------



## Jenn93

thanks guys ! :flrt:


----------



## dpearson

just a thought, wen my basking light is on i guess theres no point having the ceramic heater on until night and run til the morning???


----------



## 123dragon

Merritt87 said:


> i feed him once day anyways wen get in from work around half 6 every day, its weird coz it kinda nos wen its feeding time lol. wud u say 10month is old enough to get sexed yet?? and i have been feeding him 10 locuts a day which obvi gonna up now, nd water cress couple times a week that sound ok? he seems reli happy like doesnt mind picking it up nd holding it jus wish he wud sit on shoulder or fall sleep on my lap like above lol.
> ed


you need toi provide salad every day even if he doesnt eat it


----------



## graham40

They love water cress or mine do anyway pluss crickets hammer it so it gets the gut loaded lol


----------



## ks155

they wil love watercress but there is no nutritonal value in it, you would be better given them leafy greens, rocket, and things like that and it should be in everyday and at 10 months should be easy to sex them, I can normally tell for sure what sex they are from around 9 to 10 inches long.


----------



## graham40

I some time put rocket in with the water cress but I love using rocket in cooking so I end up eating it all lol


----------



## nicnet

dpearson said:


> nicnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exo terra ones only last 6 month, and personally I think they are :censor:. Had two fo them pop on me long before they were near their end of life.
> 
> I use Arcadia tubes, 12 month life on them if you use the right wattage starter also.[/QUOT
> 
> what are the prices for the arcadia and exoterra then as got mine with tank????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on size of your tube and wattage of your controller. make sure that the tube and controller wattage matches though or it will either burn out the uv too fast or wont give out enough uv.
> 
> Best place to check on prices in Surrey pet supplies atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpearson said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a thought, wen my basking light is on i guess theres no point having the ceramic heater on until night and run til the morning???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you night temp doesnt drop below 65F then you don't need to heat on a night at all. Beardies need to get that nighttime cooldown to stay healthy, if they are too warm on a night it can make them restless and they don't get a good night sleep. Pretty much the same as we wouldn't.
Click to expand...


----------



## graham40

i was told today that the lights neec to be left on at night in my viv but surley not wont that stop my beardies from sleeping but just thought id double check lol


----------



## dpearson

My beardy seems to be lazy or slow wen it comes to catching crickets, tried feeding her in a seperate viv but no luck,and read on here peoples beardies eating like 20 in a sitting. Mealworms it loves as there slow movers but cant feed thm everyday?? 

I know from yesterday my baskin spot is about 34'c, not warm enough so going to get a more powerful one shortly to gain that vital heat, and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Kuja

graham40 said:


> i was told today that the lights neec to be left on at night in my viv but surley not wont that stop my beardies from sleeping but just thought id double check lol


The lights should be off, you need to replicate(As best as possible) day and night times, thus the lights need to go off, and temp needs to drop at night.

I'll try and get a picture of my little boy up later.

Speaking of which, has anyone else's dragon got a bit stressed due to the winds etc? mine is in my attic office which gets hit by a lot of the winds(can hear it whistling up there) hes calm now, but this morning was not, but only thing which has changed since then is the wind has calmed down.

cheers.


----------



## Kuja

dpearson said:


> My beardy seems to be lazy or slow wen it comes to catching crickets, tried feeding her in a seperate viv but no luck,and read on here peoples beardies eating like 20 in a sitting. Mealworms it loves as there slow movers but cant feed thm everyday??
> 
> I know from yesterday my baskin spot is about 34'c, not warm enough so going to get a more powerful one shortly to gain that vital heat, and see if that makes a difference.


Double post i know, my bad.

Anyway, try putting the crickets in the fridge for a short period of time(i don't know exact, i can't stand crickets mine eats roaches and locusts) so they slow down and yeah i suspect a lot of his lazyness is due to the temps it should perk up once you sort that out, and for the basking you don't need to get a reptile specific one, you can get a normal reflector from B&q or somewhere just incase your waiting for it to come or something.


----------



## graham40

Just simple one for this thread 
How awesome are bearded dragons


----------



## nicnet

graham40 said:


> Just simple one for this thread
> How awesome are bearded dragons



10 10 10 10 10 10 ... perfect score :lol2:


----------



## dm66n66

graham40 said:


> Just simple one for this thread
> How awesome are bearded dragons


they are fantastic 10 out of 10


----------



## robzab

To be honest, I've had mine a week now, and I'm pretty bored of him.

Might stick him on eBay, he just doesn't do much.


----------



## Merritt87

robzab said:


> To be honest, I've had mine a week now, and I'm pretty bored of him.
> 
> Might stick him on eBay, he just doesn't do much.


ur pathetic mate after a week ur done wiv it? its barley even settled in.


----------



## robzab

Merritt87 said:


> ur pathetic mate after a week ur done wiv it? its barley even settled in.


Seriously, chill. It was a joke


----------



## robzab

nicnet said:


> Exo terra ones only last 6 month, and personally I think they are . Had two fo them pop on me long before they were near their end of life.
> 
> I use Arcadia tubes, 12 month life on them if you use the right wattage starter also.


I'll give Arcadia a go when this one finishes then.

Do you tend to keep a spare? Or pick when up close to end of life?

I've only got the tube I'm using and don't want to get caught short


----------



## Nick_96297

This is my beardie brian, just a quick question at the moment I am feeding brian once a day and he eats 10-20 medium silent brown crickets every night, he is 4 months old and weighs 61g, is this ok or should I be feeding him more often like twice a day?










Thanks

Nick : victory:


----------



## dm66n66

robzab said:


> Seriously, chill. It was a joke


:lol2:


----------



## dm66n66

Nick_96297 said:


> This is my beardie brian, just a quick question at the moment I am feeding brian once a day and he eats 10-20 medium silent brown crickets every night, he is 4 months old and weighs 61g, is this ok or should I be feeding him more often like twice a day?
> 
> image
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick : victory:


Nice looking beardie you should feed him as much as he will eat at that age I used to offer my young dragon 3 times a day and he would normally eat every time I offered : victory:


----------



## robzab

dm66n66 said:


> Nice looking beardie you should feed him as much as he will eat at that age I used to offer my young dragon 3 times a day and he would normally eat every time I offered : victory:


Mines the same, will eat everything I give him


----------



## scotty667

I forgot to turn the bearded dragon's light's off last night didn't i oh goodness i'm such a bad owner LOL so i turned them off at 8:00AM and tuent them on at 12:30PM i think they are tired though cause as i'm writing this my female keep's closing her eye's LOL i don't use any heat at night and never have but mine are still fine and it's almost been a year now but i think my house is still sort of warm at night though it might be because i have my beardy's light's on and my Australian water dragon's light on and i have a corn snake's heat matt on above their vivarium so i think my room keep's a good old temperature in it.


----------



## Merritt87

grab couple of them plug timers there not that expensive but u havent got to worry about turning them on nd off then lol
ed


----------



## scotty667

Merritt87 said:


> grab couple of them plug timers there not that expensive but u havent got to worry about turning them on nd off then lol
> ed


Yeah i keep meaning too but everytime i go to a pet shop i'm too interested in the animal's LOL.

I got my roach's today and goodness i never seen my male beardy go for food so fast he grabbed one started eating so i put another one for my female who was being lazy at the other end of the vivarium and he grabbed it again so this time he had 2 in his mouth LOL and the same happened to my female 2 in her mouth at the same time LOL so anyone thinking about buying roach's maybe buy a small few to try your beardy's not like me and buy a load of them i got lucky and my lizard's love them first time i saw my Australian water dragon eat properly.


----------



## nicnet

scotty667 said:


> Yeah i keep meaning too but everytime i go to a pet shop i'm too interested in the animal's LOL.
> 
> I got my roach's today and goodness i never seen my male beardy go for food so fast he grabbed one started eating so i put another one for my female who was being lazy at the other end of the vivarium and he grabbed it again so this time he had 2 in his mouth LOL and the same happened to my female 2 in her mouth at the same time LOL so anyone thinking about buying roach's maybe buy a small few to try your beardy's not like me and buy a load of them i got lucky and my lizard's love them first time i saw my Australian water dragon eat properly.




yikes don't buy timers from pet shop. They charge you 10x what you pay for them in elec shop. I think you'll probably get them much cheaper online anyway.

lol beardies and roaches rarely don't get along. ;p


----------



## Cribby

*New Rock Wall*

Ok Guys gunna post here first give you lot a peak beafore it goes on the diy section thingi lol

just a few pics




























Finished the sculpting of the rock just the steps to do now me thinks and the grout, paint and seal it up

OW AND HERES THE MESS MY MISSIS WOKE UP TO IN THE LIVING ROOM HEHEHEHE SHE WAS NOT BEST PLEASED LOOL


----------



## scotty667

Cribby said:


> Ok Guys gunna post here first give you lot a peak beafore it goes on the diy section thingi lol
> 
> just a few pics
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Finished the sculpting of the rock just the steps to do now me thinks and the grout, paint and seal it up
> 
> OW AND HERES THE MESS MY MISSIS WOKE UP TO IN THE LIVING ROOM HEHEHEHE SHE WAS NOT BEST PLEASED LOOL
> 
> image
> 
> image


Your beardy is loving it already LOL.


----------



## scotty667

nicnet said:


> yikes don't buy timers from pet shop. They charge you 10x what you pay for them in elec shop. I think you'll probably get them much cheaper online anyway.
> 
> lol beardies and roaches rarely don't get along. ;p


I don't get what you mean :S.





I'll proberly get what you mean when you say LOL, up B&Q they got plug timer's but they say do not you for lighting or something like that :S.


----------



## dpearson

scotty667 said:


> I don't get what you mean :S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll proberly get what you mean when you say LOL, up B&Q they got plug timer's but they say do not you for lighting or something like that :S.


All you want are these 24 HOUR Mains Timer with LED For Lamps Lights Plug In | eBay alot cheaper than any pet store :2thumb:


----------



## LoganHowlett

Can anyone tell me if chip has any citrus or anything in her please? 
Here's my flickr 
Fast asleep | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Thanks in advance

Lo and Chip


----------



## dm66n66

LoganHowlett said:


> Can anyone tell me if chip has any citrus or anything in her please?
> Here's my flickr
> Fast asleep | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Lo and Chip


had a look looks normal to me but im no expert so hopefully someone will be able to help you out soon.


----------



## chaz451

my beardie freddie is 4 months old he has stopped eating crickets but is still demolishing his salad and ideas


----------



## dpearson

chaz451 said:


> my beardie freddie is 4 months old he has stopped eating crickets but is still demolishing his salad and ideas


My beardy is bout 3months old and is the same, im now trying locusts,but on the other hand it wont go near the salad


----------



## dpearson

how long do people have there basking lights on for???


----------



## chaz451

dpearson said:


> how long do people have there basking lights on for???


 mine is on a climate control box so when the temperature drops below the set temperature the light come on


----------



## robzab

dpearson said:


> how long do people have there basking lights on for???


Comes on at 6am, goes off at 8pm. Which I know is a bit longer than the Winter 12 hours, but he doesn't seem to mind, and knows it's breakfast at 6.30am and tea at 6pm.

As above it's hooked up to a dimmer stat so that controls it's brightness.

The basking lamp and the UV strip are on the same timer.


----------



## dpearson

robzab said:


> Comes on at 6am, goes off at 8pm. Which I know is a bit longer than the Winter 12 hours, but he doesn't seem to mind, and knows it's breakfast at 6.30am and tea at 6pm.
> 
> As above it's hooked up to a dimmer stat so that controls it's brightness.
> 
> The basking lamp and the UV strip are on the same timer.


Thats wot i do but thought it might be on to long


----------



## robzab

dpearson said:


> Thats wot i do but thought it might be on to long


Only reason it is on those times is I go to work at 6.45 and get in at 5.30. My young lady isn't comfortable dealing with the criks just yet, so I need to do the live food stuff.

Probably keep him on this time scales till after summer and start bringing autumn/winter times down to the 12 hour mark.

Would be interesting to get sun up/sun down times for Oz, and a good idea of ground temperatures through an average day per season so I could make it more natural for him.


----------



## dpearson

robzab said:


> Only reason it is on those times is I go to work at 6.45 and get in at 5.30. My young lady isn't comfortable dealing with the criks just yet, so I need to do the live food stuff.
> 
> Probably keep him on this time scales till after summer and start bringing autumn/winter times down to the 12 hour mark.
> 
> Would be interesting to get sun up/sun down times for Oz, and a good idea of ground temperatures through an average day per season so I could make it more natural for him.


cheers,
It was a bit confusing when i started, heariing different things about howlong it should be on but no each beardy is different.


----------



## Dalveen

dm66n66 said:


> Nice beardie dalveen is it normal or a morph, and sorry if there are other bearded dragon threads couldn't find any hopefully we all can keep one going : victory:


Sorry for dely in replying, - tbh i dont honestly know - i got her from Pets at home, but from her markings she definatly seams to have a bit of morph in her :flrt:


----------



## Ryans beardys

Hi all Im loving the thread an the pics I hope to upload. Some myself shortly. I was wondering on wheather any on had any suggestions on heating an light solutions as Im building a new tank for my beardies the tank will be 52" long by 30" wide an 30" high as the tank I have got didnt seem that great it has a uv strip light an a halogen heat basking bulb but that is it I would really like to make a great enviroment for them an would be gratefull for your help?


----------



## LoganHowlett

Went to Warrington Pets and Exotics today  
Saw their Iguana and he nodded at me :3
They had ex viv decorations for sale so i grabbed a ,medium peice of java wood, soaked it in a 20% bleach solution, washed it all off and put it in, she's not used to the smooth wood yet but she'll get there 
Also gunna take her substrate out, she keeps eating it and it's worrying me. Or at least appears to be eating it. Still. Worrying.


----------



## nicnet

LoganHowlett said:


> Went to Warrington Pets and Exotics today
> Saw their Iguana and he nodded at me :3
> They had ex viv decorations for sale so i grabbed a ,medium peice of java wood, soaked it in a 20% bleach solution, washed it all off and put it in, she's not used to the smooth wood yet but she'll get there
> Also gunna take her substrate out, she keeps eating it and it's worrying me. Or at least appears to be eating it. Still. Worrying.



With the java wood you can rub it with a bit of rough sandpaper on high use areas to give her a bit more grip. Does make scrubbing it down a bit more work though.


What substrate you got her on? Is she just tasting it or actually eating. 

A way to check if she is eating is to pop her in the bath, when she 'goes' any sand will drop to the bottom of the bath while poop will generally float on or near the surface. If you cant see any sand on bottom then chances are she is just tasting it. If in doubt though take it out.







aaaaanyways. I'm back off to go continue bug room cleaning day. yeacks. Roaches are done and divided into adults / juvies. Morios have new bedding and adults now hatched out and set up for breeding. Beetles all been sprayed, spot cleaned and fed. Now for the two nice ones. Crickets (the box has been sweating, yeack) and mealworms (tedious as millions of tiny babies to sift out). Back in two weeks haha.


----------



## dm66n66

over 300 post and over 3500 views this thread is doing better than i thought it would, thankyou everyone for your uploads and comments lets keep this thread going.
BEARDED DRAGONS ARE GREAT:lol2:


----------



## dm66n66

nicnet said:


> With the java wood you can rub it with a bit of rough sandpaper on high use areas to give her a bit more grip. Does make scrubbing it down a bit more work though.


im going to try this idea as my beardie doesnt really like climbing on it because it is smooth i put him on and he just seems to slide off:lol2:


----------



## LoganHowlett

The sandpaper idea is great!
and she's on beech woodchip as the pet store owner suggested, i did ask for sand but he said he didnt have any. I'll pop her in the bath tomorrow as she's asleep on my knee and wouldn't appreciate being woken up to go swimming 

Lo and Chip


----------



## Nick_96297

robzab said:


> Only reason it is on those times is I go to work at 6.45 and get in at 5.30. My young lady isn't comfortable dealing with the criks just yet, so I need to do the live food stuff.
> 
> Probably keep him on this time scales till after summer and start bringing autumn/winter times down to the 12 hour mark.
> 
> Would be interesting to get sun up/sun down times for Oz, and a good idea of ground temperatures through an average day per season so I could make it more natural for him.


I was told beardies have to have two hours to warm up in the morning from when the lights come on? how old is yoshi now and do you feed him twice a day then?

Thanks

Nick : victory:


----------



## robzab

Nick_96297 said:


> I was told beardies have to have two hours to warm up in the morning from when the lights come on? how old is yoshi now and do you feed him twice a day then?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick : victory:


He's about 8 weeks give or take. I didn't know about the 2 hour thing, he is sat waiting for his food at 6.30.

he is on twice a day


----------



## Nick_96297

Although saying about the 2 hour thing in my bearded dragon encyclopedia it says they should be given 20-30minutes to warm up before feeding so I don't know what to do really maybe someone else can help us both?

Nick : victory:


----------



## nicnet

LoganHowlett said:


> The sandpaper idea is great!
> and she's on* beech woodchip* as the pet store owner suggested, i did ask for sand but he said he didnt have any. I'll pop her in the bath tomorrow as she's asleep on my knee and wouldn't appreciate being woken up to go swimming
> 
> Lo and Chip



ok with beardies woodchip is a definate no no. Problem with it is that if they do manage to eat any of it then they have a sharp piece of wood going through their system that is impossible for them to digest. If the bit is big enough it can cause impaction (blockage) and then beardie is in serious trouble. Personally I'd get rid asap.

Sand is a viable option, but again this will depend on whether the BD has good food aim, Slight impaction risk here also but usually only if the BD has bad aim and hits the sand often, or in rare cases they actually like the taste and will eat it. Try it and keep a close eye on her for a while to see how she does on it. Argos kids playsand is a good one to get, and around £3.50 a bag. I use just about one bag on a 4ft viv but my BD's like their sand fairly deep to dig in. To start off with I'd suggest only putting a thin layer in to see if she eats it or not. That way its easy to hoover out if you need to.

other options are. Lino (none slippery one). slate tiles. newspaper (yeack). repticarpet. I'd stay away from other loose substrates though unless others can think of some other safe ones.


As for that pet shop owner, ignore all advice he ever gave you as he doesn't seem to have a clue what he is doing.


----------



## dm66n66

I'm using Lino in m viv now and it's great I've got one with grooves in it do it's not slippery, but I thought I'd share an idea simeone gave me if you want to lay the Lino but also want it so it easy to replace place newspaper underneath then you can easily replace when required,


----------



## chaz451

*freddie*

hi all just posting some pic of my beardie his name is freddie and hes 18 weeks


----------



## dm66n66

chaz451 said:


> hi all just posting some pic of my beardie his name is freddie and hes 18 weeksimage


Really nice looking beardy is it a normal or a morph Looks like its got some nice patterning on its back


----------



## chaz451

and this one


----------



## chaz451

i dont know i got him from pets at home im assuming hes normal


----------



## chaz451

whats the diffrence between a morph and normal


----------



## dm66n66

chaz451 said:


> whats the diffrence between a morph and normal


I don't really know how to explain you normally know you've got a morph if it's a different colour to what a bearded dragon should look like eg you can get a blood red bearded dragon or citrus bearded dragon I'll upload sum pics later of differ t dragons you can get to give you an example if anyone else reads this and can give a better example or if anyone wants to upload some pics of different morphs feel free to add


----------



## dm66n66

heres an example of a orange 









example of super citrus









example of leucistic









example of blood red


----------



## yuesaur

and this is a sandfire, well my sandfire. whose a big chunky monkey!









and this is a fullish body shot of him,(his back and tail are in shed atm, so thats why his back and tail looks a bit dull)


----------



## scotty667

Right i have been reading the last page before this one about leave a beardy to warm up for 2 hour's to feed so what happen's in the wild then let's say a beardy wake's up from a cold night and their's a locust jumping in front of it do you think it would just leave it i doubt it but i guess if you offer in the morning before 2 hour's is up and it don't want it then i guess it just doesn't but the one's we have are mostly captive bred so they know they pretty much alway's get offered food and in the wild they will be lucky if they find food every day.


----------



## LoganHowlett

Right then, first thing when she wakes up tomorrow, getting rid of that chipping and newspaper until i can get to the store later on!


----------



## Nick_96297

Anyone else have an opinion on the 2 hours before feeding thing?, also how many times a day would you recommend feeding a 4 month old beardie?

Thanks

Nick : victory:


----------



## robzab

Yoshi, this morning mid-shed.

Taken through glass so as not to disturb him




























He was puffing his beard out, then rubbing it on his basking rock to help him shed I assume


----------



## LoganHowlett

Anyone hazard a guess as to if Chip has any kinda morph in her?
Ok if not, just wanted to show her off too  

Flickr: Lo 's Photostream


----------



## LoganHowlett

Yoshi looks so cute!


----------



## nicnet

LoganHowlett said:


> Anyone hazard a guess as to if Chip has any kinda morph in her?
> Ok if not, just wanted to show her off too
> 
> Flickr: Lo 's Photostream


Looks like she has a good amount of citrus in her anyway.

Cute dragon ;p


----------



## LoganHowlett

Awesome  thanks nicnet 
Mum just found an escapee cricket for the first time...all that oculd be heard for about 3 miles was LOGANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN WHAT THE HELL IS THAT THING IN THE THERAPY ROOM....oops


----------



## nicnet

LoganHowlett said:


> Awesome  thanks nicnet
> Mum just found an escapee cricket for the first time...all that oculd be heard for about 3 miles was LOGANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN WHAT THE HELL IS THAT THING IN THE THERAPY ROOM....oops



lmfao first of many. OH came in to room earlier. held out his hand, and handed me a locust that had been hopping around on the tv in the lounge :lol2:


----------



## robzab

LoganHowlett said:


> Awesome  thanks nicnet
> Mum just found an escapee cricket for the first time...all that oculd be heard for about 3 miles was LOGANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN WHAT THE HELL IS THAT THING IN THE THERAPY ROOM....oops


you've done well, we get an escapee a day on average


----------



## LoganHowlett

haha, at least your OH didn't scream like my mum! 
I've had about 5 escapees so far, caught 4, kippy eats the ones that get caught, punishment for escaping  Axy's for ya


----------



## LoganHowlett

Found a comprehensive list of Exotics Vets all over the UK and some of Ireland

http://www.livefoods.co.uk/Vets.php#Merseyside

Lo and Chip


----------



## CMonkey

one time i left the lid off the cricket keeper for a day and when i walked in my room i was greeted by 150 locusts all over my walls!! i didn't tell my mum as i knew she would have a fit but i told my dad and he helped me pick them off as he doesn't really mind it!!:2thumb:


----------



## nicnet

Read on here a while back about someone who had tanks full of dubia roaches in his shed. Somehow a curtain or something fell and dropped into the dubia tank. He came home from the pub at some weird time of morning, decided to check the shed.....

Said it was like an Indiana Jones film. Hundreds of roaches everywhere. floor, door, windows. Said he was still catching strays weeks later and lost hundreds.


----------



## Pobs147

*Help!!!*

Hi all i'm new to the forum and was wandering if someone could give me some advice on the lighting i would need for a bearded dragon? I currently have a vivexotic vivarium which is 5x2x2&1/2 foot and i plan on getting the Arcadia T5 twin controller and using the Arcadia D3+ 12% and the Arcadia D3 6% florescent tubes in the controller, would these be a good combination to have and also is the Arcadia stuff a good option to go for?. Also one more thing, would you recommend me using Halogen basking bulbs rather than the usual ones like the sun glo tight beam bulbs? i would prefer a Mercury vapour bulb but i have heard they can't be controlled by a thermostat, how do people get their temps right when they can't add a stat to a MVB? (sorry if that's a stupid question, i'm new to all this :blush: lol)

Sorry about the long post and hopefully someone can help me! thanks


----------



## nicnet

Pobs147 said:


> Sorry about the long post and hopefully someone can help me! thanks



lol you call THAT long? Wait till some of the guys get on a rampage of advice, the posts go on for pages (ok maybe not THAT long)

Welcome to the forums Pobs. Replied to you thread. Easier to do individual setup help in your own thread and general care / pics etc in the beardie thread. That way replies to your questions don't get lost in the fast moving posts in here at times.

Some good tips / tricks in this thread if you take the time to read through it. shout up at any time if you need any pointers. The guys in here are total no lifers and spent their entire day just waiting to reply to a post :lol2: (jk, but usually someone is online to help out)


----------



## robzab

nicnet said:


> The guys in here are total no lifers and spent their entire day just waiting to reply to a post :lol2:


I thought you were nice.

Pobs147, it looks as though your research has been pretty good, look for a user called arcadia john, he works for arcadia and will have good, if somewhat biased, advice


----------



## chaz451

*feeding*

what are peoples feeding times and amounts would be intresting to know how they vary i feed mine 3 times a day 4 to 5 locust at a time and as much salad as he wants to eat


----------



## RescueCat

You guys might enjoy this:
Bearded Dragon playing with iPad - YouTube

My little girl is such a funny one. She chases lazer pointers too


----------



## graham40

Hey people I got another question I have 2 baby BDs and I took one to the vets on Friday cus she kept going really dark she is normaly white under Neath and she keeps going really dark gray. When I went down fri morning and turned there lights on I thought it was dead but she wasn't so I went straight to the vets and he said no need to worry she just getting in a mood so what I'm asking is what could be making it get in a mood cus if she isn't happy then I'm doing something wrong and I need to change that 
Any help would be amazing


----------



## scotty667

graham40 said:


> Hey people I got another question I have 2 baby BDs and I took one to the vets on Friday cus she kept going really dark she is normaly white under Neath and she keeps going really dark gray. When I went down fri morning and turned there lights on I thought it was dead but she wasn't so I went straight to the vets and he said no need to worry she just getting in a mood so what I'm asking is what could be making it get in a mood cus if she isn't happy then I'm doing something wrong and I need to change that
> Any help would be amazing


When you get your other vivarium try seperating her for a while and see if that help's she could be getting stressed because she is with another beardy or maybe the light is not hot enough or is too hot that's the only thing i can think of.

So what's people feeling on the feeding then?.


----------



## aerofine

Here's my beardie Dreyfuss in his newly pimped viv


----------



## graham40

scotty667 said:


> When you get your other vivarium try seperating her for a while and see if that help's she could be getting stressed because she is with another beardy or maybe the light is not hot enough or is too hot that's the only thing i can think of.
> 
> So what's people feeling on the feeding then?.


That's what I was thinking of scotty cheers


----------



## Jamesferrassie

*Derby Day*

Theo supporting The Red Devils


----------



## graham40

Jamesferrassie said:


> Theo supporting The Red Devils
> 
> image


You sure wasn't trying to soil on it hahaha 
Really nice looking dragon you got there mate


----------



## Jamesferrassie

graham40 said:


> You sure wasn't trying to soil on it hahaha
> Really nice looking dragon you got there mate


 
haha, im sure 


thanks mate, hes a character!!


----------



## dpearson

I'm starting to get abit worried with my 3 month old beardy as its not eating much compared to other people beardless, she only eats a couple of crickets then can't b bothered, tried locusts don't take any notice, will eat mealworms but don't wont to give her them as there abit rich, I give it fresh veg everyday and try feeding her three times a day as off work, she takes water drops from my finger so not get dehydrated. 
Tried feeding it in a separate tank with no luck.
Temps are all fine

What do people recommend I do???


----------



## dm66n66

Is it normal for a beardie to sit for ages under basking bulb with his head up and mouth open lol


----------



## dm66n66

dm66n66 said:


> Is it normal for a beardie to sit for ages under basking bulb with his head up and mouth open lol


Like this


----------



## robzab

dm66n66 said:


> Like this
> 
> image


I think so, from what I've read it is. the open mouth thing is thermoregulation.

I'm sure I've read in a few places holding head erect is a thing to check they ARE doing when you buy one.

But I'm sure someone more experienced can give better advice


----------



## dm66n66

robzab said:


> I think so, from what I've read it is. the open mouth thing is thermoregulation.
> 
> I'm sure I've read in a few places holding head erect is a thing to check they ARE doing when you buy one.
> 
> But I'm sure someone more experienced can give better advice


thankyou i hope its nothing to worry about ive had nothing but problems with him since i got him lol not pooing not eating now doing this i know the heat not been right but someone give me a higher wattage bulb but now i think it might be too hot so im going to get a slighly lower watt one tomorrow


----------



## dm66n66

aerofine said:


> Here's my beardie Dreyfuss in his newly pimped viv image


nice lookign viv and beardie


----------



## dm66n66

Jamesferrassie said:


> Theo supporting The Red Devils
> 
> image


lovely lookign beardie looks abit like mine


----------



## dm66n66

dm66n66 said:


> Is it normal for a beardie to sit for ages under basking bulb with his head up and mouth open lol


i found this answer so hopefully this is correct ill post it just incase anyone else has any worries.

The good news is that this is a normal behavior for bearded dragons. It seems that many owners don’t realize how warm these lizards should really be maintained, so they don’t see this behavior. The key to keeping bearded dragons happy is to have a basking spotlight that allows them to raise their body temperature to 95 to 110 degrees Fahrenheit. When a bearded dragon reaches its thermal maximum, it will often sit with its mouth open. This behavior, called gaping, shows that the lizard is at its optimal temperature for basking. This gaping will allow a bearded dragon to dissipate extra body heat. Since lizards don’t sweat, this is an effective way for them to regulate their body temperature. It is important that your bearded dragon habitat have a thermal gradient, so that your lizards can move to a cooler location, if they so desire, once they have reached their optimum body temperatures. Open-mouth breathing is usually a sign of respiratory disease in other types of herps, and is an especially dangerous sign in snakes, however it can be normal in some lizards, including bearded dragons.
The good news is that you are keeping your bearded dragons at the correct temperature gradient, apparently, and you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Merritt87

Jamesferrassie said:


> Theo supporting The Red Devils
> 
> image



my beardie suports the better team!










ed


----------



## dm66n66

Merritt87 said:


> my beardie suports the better team!
> 
> image
> 
> ed


:2thumb:nice beardie:2thumb:


----------



## Merritt87

dm66n66 said:


> :2thumb:nice beardie:2thumb:


lol cheers! still trying to get response on wether its male or female tho wot do u think??










ed


----------



## dm66n66

Merritt87 said:


> lol cheers! still trying to get response on wether its male or female tho wot do u think??
> 
> image
> 
> ed


looks abit like mine and mines suppose to be a male but im no expert hopefully someone with better knowledge will be able to help you, i got told if you can see or feel two small lumps below the opening then youve got a male wether this is true or not, not 100% sure


----------



## tracey_H_

Took some pics of my baby MoJo tonight so thought i would share! One is chilling on his rocks,and snuggled asleep in his bed for the night.I think he's rather handsome,and seems to get paler with every shed.















:flrt:


----------



## dm66n66

tracey_H_ said:


> Took some pics of my baby MoJo tonight so thought i would share! One is chilling on his rocks,and snuggled asleep in his bed for the night.I think he's rather handsome,and seems to get paler with every shed.
> image
> image:flrt:


Great looking beardie is it a normal or a morph


----------



## tracey_H_

dm66n66 said:


> Great looking beardie is it a normal or a morph


Thank you! As far as i know he's a normal,he has got clear nails though.And he's getting really pale.I darn't put a what is my beardie thread up! but if anyone has any idea that would be great! His markings have a blueish tinge aswell.


----------



## LoganHowlett

Just thought i'd share my little story.
My mum's 65 and doesn't have the energy she used to, she has a massive king size bed and it's a bit much for her to make it after washing the sheets so i said i'd help. As a nice surprise i made it just now while she's watching tv downstairs, while i was making it, i had Chip inside the hood of my hoodie. 
Chip being chip, stayed asleep the entire time, through me waving my arms around putting she sheets on, fluffing the pillows and the hardest part, hanging the duvet and cover over the banisters to get it in, I kept checking on her and not ONCE did she open an eye.
The moment i get back to my pc and stop moving, she opens her eyes say if to say why'd you stop?

Thanks Chipper: victory:

Lo and a sleepy Chip


----------



## 123dragon

dm66n66 said:


> thankyou i hope its nothing to worry about ive had nothing but problems with him since i got him lol not pooing not eating now doing this i know the heat not been right but someone give me a higher wattage bulb but now i think it might be too hot so im going to get a slighly lower watt one tomorrow


no its good it means its the right temp, its how they keep themselves nice and toasty without over heating so they dont have to move away,
if he was getting too hot he would stop basking and move away from the area


----------



## dm66n66

123dragon said:


> no its good it means its the right temp, its how they keep themselves nice and toasty without over heating so they dont have to move away,
> if he was getting too hot he would stop basking and move away from the area


thankyou i was worrying about him, all i need to do now is get him eating as he hasnt eaten in 2 days now he just doesnt seem interested
any tips


----------



## dm66n66

:2thumb:wow over 350 comments and 4500 views thanx everyone for contibuting lets keep the thread going : victory:


----------



## 123dragon

dm66n66 said:


> thankyou i was worrying about him, all i need to do now is get him eating as he hasnt eaten in 2 days now he just doesnt seem interested
> any tips


how long have you had him ?
they take time to settle and some go of food for a few days when eve rtheir vivs change at all


----------



## dm66n66

123dragon said:


> how long have you had him ?
> they take time to settle and some go of food for a few days when eve rtheir vivs change at all


ive had him since 22nd of december but had to change a few things along way like he had sand in but he was eating it alot and couldnt poo so had suspected impaction, when i managed to get him to poo he had alot of sand init so i changed to vinly tiles, he has only pood twice since ive had him but he eats some days then wont eat others the only thing i can get him to eat is wax worms but i dont like giving him alot of them


----------



## 123dragon

dm66n66 said:


> ive had him since 22nd of december but had to change a few things along way like he had sand in but he was eating it alot and couldnt poo so had suspected impaction, when i managed to get him to poo he had alot of sand init so i changed to vinly tiles, he has only pood twice since ive had him but he eats some days then wont eat others the only thing i can get him to eat is wax worms but i dont like giving him alot of them


i would stop giving wax worms until he starts to eat other things, he will be fine and will get when he is hungery


----------



## dm66n66

123dragon said:


> i would stop giving wax worms until he starts to eat other things, he will be fine and will get when he is hungery


thankyou for advice im going to try this ive not given him wax worms in 2 days so hopefully will start to eat soon


----------



## dm66n66

thought i would share this information page on mealworms i found elseware on the forum
http://www.glasgowgecko.co.uk/Articles/P56-59 Meal Worms proof rev2-1.pdf


----------



## scotty667

tracey_H_ said:


> Took some pics of my baby MoJo tonight so thought i would share! One is chilling on his rocks,and snuggled asleep in his bed for the night.I think he's rather handsome,and seems to get paler with every shed.
> image
> image:flrt:


Look's abit like a citrus to me to be honest as he's got clear nail's of what i can see.



MERRIT get a closer picture to your beardy.


----------



## LoganHowlett

Chip has just started to Thermoregulate!!!!!! YAY!!!! so happy! 
Everytime i see her smiling i can't help but giggle at her little face, too cute for words!
Took some pics, they're on my flickr

Flickr: Lo 's Photostream


----------



## dpearson

mite be a stupid question but does someone have a pic of a normal morph beardy, to c if similar to mine, if not will post pic of mine


----------



## tracey_H_

scotty667 said:


> Look's abit like a citrus to me to be honest as he's got clear nail's of what i can see.
> 
> 
> 
> MERRIT get a closer picture to your beardy.


 Yep his nails are clear,his markings also have a blueish tinge


----------



## robzab

dpearson said:


> mite be a stupid question but does someone have a pic of a normal morph beardy, to c if similar to mine, if not will post pic of mine


As far as I know Yoshi is a normal, no reason to think otherwise


----------



## scotty667

Come on people i'm board what people wanna talk about bearded dragon's LOL.


----------



## robzab

scotty667 said:


> Come on people i'm board what people wanna talk about bearded dragon's LOL.


Well my beardies ace, proper little character already, handled him a couple of times now, which he seems OK with.

BUT...I also cannot wait for my birthday to get a Royal Python. Only 7 months away.

I've got reptile fever. I blame Yoshi


----------



## scotty667

robzab said:


> Well my beardies ace, proper little character already, handled him a couple of times now, which he seems OK with.
> 
> BUT...I also cannot wait for my birthday to get a Royal Python. Only 7 months away.
> 
> I've got reptile fever. I blame Yoshi


Well at least he's getting ok with handling then i just had my haircut and my beardy dragon's was going mental at the cage especially my male as he has grown such an apettite since i got some roach's he absolutely love's them.LOL.


----------



## robzab

scotty667 said:


> Well at least he's getting ok with handling then i just had my haircut and my beardy dragon's was going mental at the cage especially my male as he has grown such an apettite since i got some roach's he absolutely love's them.LOL.


Might have to try roaches, but at the moment Yoshi will eat anything, he is on a mix of mini mealies, size 3 silent criks and small hoppers.

Plus his veggies dish.

I think he's getting fat already.

He looks cracking after his latest shed though, he's going to be a stunner when he grows up


----------



## scotty667

robzab said:


> Might have to try roaches, but at the moment Yoshi will eat anything, he is on a mix of mini mealies, size 3 silent criks and small hoppers.
> 
> Plus his veggies dish.
> 
> I think he's getting fat already.
> 
> He looks cracking after his latest shed though, he's going to be a stunner when he grows up


Yeah i saw the picture of him when he was shedding but no new picture of his fresh skin.


----------



## robzab

scotty667 said:


> Yeah i saw the picture of him when he was shedding but no new picture of his fresh skin.


I'll get one tomorrow when he wakes up. He just has his tail to go and he's fully shed.

I really need a new camera, only got a cheap little fuji point and click, want something with a bit more power.

Ah well, I'll add it to the list.


----------



## scotty667

robzab said:


> I'll get one tomorrow when he wakes up. He just has his tail to go and he's fully shed.
> 
> I really need a new camera, only got a cheap little fuji point and click, want something with a bit more power.
> 
> Ah well, I'll add it to the list.


It's still got a good image on the picture's you have tooken.


----------



## robzab

scotty667 said:


> It's still got a good image on the picture's you have tooken.


It's not bad for the £40 we paid, but my young ladies dad fancys himself as a bit of a photographer, so I'm hoping he's going to pass something better along to us.

So far been using a Fujifilm Finepix F something. On macro and then cropping the image.

They don't look bad.


----------



## scotty667

robzab said:


> It's not bad for the £40 we paid, but my young ladies dad fancys himself as a bit of a photographer, so I'm hoping he's going to pass something better along to us.
> 
> So far been using a Fujifilm Finepix F something. On macro and then cropping the image.
> 
> They don't look bad.


Yeah i paid £39 for mine it was down from £79 and it is a Nikon coolpix L23 it's 10megapixel so not to bad except my brother's party was the other day so his front room was quite dark and i took some video's on it and on my camera you can see everyone but when they get put on the computer the face's go dark.


----------



## Terrybeardy

hi was just wondering how do i upload pics on here i have bean trying for ages and just carnt work it out probably me just having a dumb day put its stating to drive me crazy i realy want to put some pics of my beardy phoenix on so any help would be great thanks in advance:2thumb:


----------



## scotty667

Terrybeardy said:


> hi was just wondering how do i upload pics on here i have bean trying for ages and just carnt work it out probably me just having a dumb day put its stating to drive me crazy i realy want to put some pics of my beardy phoenix on so any help would be great thanks in advance:2thumb:


This is the most simplest way of putting it go on photobucket.com make a account upload your photo's their and then just copy and paste on here.

Scotty


----------



## Terrybeardy

IMG_0043-1.jpg picture by macrae06 - Photobucket
this is my beardy phoenix hes 5 months old and 11 inc long and thanks scott 
now just to get it to let me do it on my profile lol thanks again
: victory:


----------



## scotty667

Terrybeardy said:


> IMG_0043-1.jpg picture by macrae06 - Photobucket
> this is my beardy phoenix hes 5 months old and 11 inc long and thanks scott
> now just to get it to let me do it on my profile lol thanks again
> : victory:


He is really cute LOL lovely colour's, by the way you can copy and paste the picture's straight onto here but it don't matter.


----------



## robzab

Terrybeardy said:


> IMG_0043-1.jpg picture by macrae06 - Photobucket
> this is my beardy phoenix hes 5 months old and 11 inc long and thanks scott
> now just to get it to let me do it on my profile lol thanks again
> : victory:


Nice looking dragon, looks like a good eater too from the belly on him


----------



## robzab

a freshly shedded Yoshi


----------



## scotty667

robzab said:


> a freshly shedded Yoshi
> 
> image


He's looking very cool whizz is he missing toe's at the front?.


----------



## LoganHowlett

Yoshi's a handsome little devil isn't he?!


----------



## Terrybeardy

yes he loves his food never stops eating lol you have a good looking dragon to mate carnt wait till phoenix gets bigger think hes going to be a big boy lol


----------



## robzab

scotty667 said:


> He's looking very cool whizz is he missing toe's at the front?.


He isn't it's just the way the photo has come out. Funny angle I think


----------



## scotty667

robzab said:


> He isn't it's just the way the photo has come out. Funny angle I think


Yeah i new he hasn't because of the picture's but it just looked like it LOL.


----------



## dm66n66

robzab said:


> a freshly shedded Yoshi
> 
> image


very nice colouring loving all the pics going up ill upload sum more of mine soon when hes out having a run around


----------



## Terrybeardy

this phoenix when he was a baby not so little any more lol


----------



## dm66n66

thought id let everyone know barney had to go to vets today as he had blood in his poo, hes now been put on antibiotics for 2 week i think so hopefully will get better heres hoping anyway


----------



## scotty667

dm66n66 said:


> thought id let everyone know barney had to go to vets today as he had blood in his poo, hes now been put on antibiotics for 2 week i think so hopefully will get better heres hoping anyway


AWWW Bless him hope he get's better soon.


----------



## dm66n66

scotty667 said:


> AWWW Bless him hope he get's better soon.


thankyou :2thumb:


----------



## robzab

How do you give a beardie antibiotics?


----------



## stusar

Heres my baby I don't actually collect her/him until Thursday, but I think shes gorgeous, please no horrible comments, :lol2: I know not everyone likes the silkies, but I think shes beautiful and Ive done loads of research about looking after her.











Ill take some more when she arrives.


----------



## stusar

Its now showing but not much use as its so small, will try and load another one.










Hope this works :2thumb:


----------



## dm66n66

robzab said:


> How do you give a beardie antibiotics?


It's normally a two person job it's a seringe with andibiotucs in that you have to put into far corner of there mouth and if that doesn't work then it's a needle job


----------



## dm66n66

stusar said:


> Its now showing but not much use as its so small, will try and load another one.
> 
> image
> 
> Hope this works :2thumb:


Lovely looking beardie I quite like the leatherbacks and silk backs I'm hoping to get one later in year or a high colour beardie


----------



## dm66n66

Does anyone know how to get a beardie who is addicted to wax worms off if them and start eating locusts ect or any other things that aren't high in fat


----------



## Terrybeardy

I starved mine for a couple of days then once he had nothing but salad for about 4 days he ait anything I put in front of him hope this helps


----------



## dm66n66

Terrybeardy said:


> I starved mine for a couple of days then once he had nothing but salad for about 4 days he ait anything I put in front of him hope this helps


Thankyou


----------



## chaz451

hi all how often do they shed there skin because freddie has shed his head 2 in 3 weeks is this normal


----------



## stusar

dm66n66 said:


> Lovely looking beardie I quite like the leatherbacks and silk backs I'm hoping to get one later in year or a high colour beardie


thanks, I can't wait to collect her/him, I wish Thursday would hurry up.


----------



## scotty667

Do do do come on and do the conga do do do.


----------



## dpearson

stusar said:


> Heres my baby I don't actually collect her/him until Thursday, but I think shes gorgeous, please no horrible comments, :lol2: I know not everyone likes the silkies, but I think shes beautiful and Ive done loads of research about looking after her.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Ill take some more when she arrives.


iv had my beardy for couple of weeks n its 2 1/2 months and looks just like urs.


----------



## stusar

Can't see the picture too well, is she a silkie.


----------



## mork

heres my 2, had for almost a year and got when a couple of months old


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/794087-new-viv-4ft.html


----------



## scotty667

mork said:


> heres my 2, had for almost a year and got when a couple of months old
> 
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/794087-new-viv-4ft.html


I would say go for an 75 or 80 watt bulb and see what temperature's you get then.


----------



## Jamesferrassie

any advice on getting a bearded dragon to eat insects? all he eats is his greens!! maybe one day he'll turn into a green giant.. he used to literally stuff his face with meal worms, locust, roaches etc.. 
the last month or so he has had no interest what so ever.

anyone got any ideas or advice to get him back into his insects?


----------



## 123dragon

Jamesferrassie said:


> any advice on getting a bearded dragon to eat insects? all he eats is his greens!! maybe one day he'll turn into a green giant.. he used to literally stuff his face with meal worms, locust, roaches etc..
> the last month or so he has had no interest what so ever.
> 
> anyone got any ideas or advice to get him back into his insects?


dont complain most people would be glad to have a beardie that liked its greens that much, if he is eating greens then he must be happy and healthy, he will eat insects when he wants them :2thumb:


----------



## scotty667

Like said above i would be very pleased if my beardy's just liked green's don't try and rush him into insect's when he just don't want them but still offer them so he know's they are their if he want's them instead.


----------



## atnas666

Hi just thought i would take the opportunity to show sum of my lil guys/gals off


----------



## atnas666

Its rare but some of them just dont like greens/insects.. just keep offering... I found putting meal worms in a small bow with sum greens help them get used to the taste as they will pick sum up with the greens..

But as said must people have the trouble of getting to eat greens lol


----------



## scotty667

atnas666 said:


> Hi just thought i would take the opportunity to show sum of my lil guys/gals off
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


The first one is gorgeous.


----------



## atnas666

chaz451 said:


> hi all how often do they shed there skin because freddie has shed his head 2 in 3 weeks is this normalimage


Younger he is the more he will shed specially if being feed well. (tis a good sing of growth)


----------



## atnas666

scotty667 said:


> The first one is gorgeous.


Thanks she bigger now lol and brighter just have no newer pics on here lol


----------



## scotty667

atnas666 said:


> Thanks she bigger now lol and brighter just have no newer pics on here lol


Oh you're gunna have to get some then .


----------



## atnas666

That i will. She still young just bigger now lol..

Heres a pic of one of our others









And this one has always been crazy


----------



## scotty667

atnas666 said:


> That i will. She still young just bigger now lol..
> 
> Heres a pic of one of our others
> image
> 
> And this one has always been crazy
> image


HAHA mine do thing's like except when they go to asleep they lay their head straight up against the vivarium.


----------



## atnas666

odd lil creatures aint they lol


----------



## atnas666

like this lol 










"hello hello whats going on here then"


----------



## scotty667

atnas666 said:


> odd lil creatures aint they lol


Yes. Yes they are LOL mine look tired all the time lately so i think i might keep their light off for an extra hour or two now it could of been when i forgot one night to turn it off :blush::blush::blush::blush:.


----------



## atnas666

opps are hyposnow is just waking up from brumation and he's all lost and confused lol


----------



## Jez&Kayla




----------



## scotty667

atnas666 said:


> opps are hyposnow is just waking up from brumation and he's all lost and confused lol


HAHA i do like the second picture though LOL just went and checked on mine and turnt their light's off and they are both their staring at me LOL.


----------



## scotty667

Jez&Kayla said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


HAHA very nice just sat their chilling watching tv LOL like the xbox is it modded to look like that or am i wrong and it a modern warfare one?.


----------



## Jez&Kayla

haha yeah its a MW2 cover


----------



## scotty667

Jez&Kayla said:


> haha yeah its a MW2 cover


Ah thought so LOL.


----------



## atnas666

Very nice


----------



## dm66n66

first id like to say some fantastic pictures going up on the thread,
now a quick question ive had problems getting my temps right in my viv for my beardie ive got temps at 35 now is this ok or should i get it abit higher ive got it on a magic eye dimming stat thankyou


----------



## robzab

dm66n66 said:


> first id like to say some fantastic pictures going up on the thread,
> now a quick question ive had problems getting my temps right in my viv for my beardie ive got temps at 35 now is this ok or should i get it abit higher ive got it on a magic eye dimming stat thankyou


Which temp is 35? I keep basking spot around 40, warm end around 34 and cool end around 27. But yoshi is still a youngun


----------



## Marcw1771ams

My guys,

This is our newest addition and is as yet un-named. Unfortunatly i have no ide of his genetics as he was a lucky find in [email protected] however his colours are just stunning.










This is our female leatherback saphire










And our big lazy bugger ginger,


----------



## yuesaur

dm66n66 said:


> first id like to say some fantastic pictures going up on the thread,
> now a quick question ive had problems getting my temps right in my viv for my beardie ive got temps at 35 now is this ok or should i get it abit higher ive got it on a magic eye dimming stat thankyou


 basking spot for an adult should be 43, and 45 for a baby.:2thumb:


robzab said:


> Which temp is 35? I keep basking spot around 40, warm end around 34 and cool end around 27. But yoshi is still a youngun


your temps need to be 5 degrees higher, otherwise digestion problems can occur : victory:

anyways, took some more pics. still learning how to use the damn camera :lol2:


----------



## BoscMonster

http://chzgifs.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/funny-gifs-bearded-dragon-riding-a-leopard-tortoise.gif

LOOOOOOL

Random just found this


----------



## scotty667

BoscMonster said:


> http://chzgifs.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/funny-gifs-bearded-dragon-riding-a-leopard-tortoise.gif
> 
> LOOOOOOL
> 
> Random just found this


HAHAHAHAHA next time my beardy's jump's on my cat's i will get a video of that my cat's normally try to walk around in circle's to get him or her off LOL.


----------



## dm66n66

yuesaur said:


> basking spot for an adult should be 43, and 45 for a baby.:2thumb:
> 
> your temps need to be 5 degrees higher, otherwise digestion problems can occur : victory:
> 
> anyways, took some more pics. still learning how to use the damn camera :lol2:
> image
> image
> image


thankyou ive increased my thermostat to the max it goes which im hopign will get it nearer 40 hopefully im using a magic eye thermostat


----------



## scotty667

dm66n66 said:


> thankyou ive increased my thermostat to the max it goes which im hopign will get it nearer 40 hopefully im using a magic eye thermostat


If not buy a higher wattage bulb.


----------



## yuesaur

i use these bulbs,my thermostat is the habistat 600w dimming stat.
it gets the temps up no problem


----------



## dm66n66

I've put thermostat up to max and I'm getting 37c I've got a 75 w in will it make a difference if I put a 100w in


----------



## scotty667

dm66n66 said:


> I've put thermostat up to max and I'm getting 37c I've got a 75 w in will it make a difference if I put a 100w in


It will make a major difference that will get the temperature's you want then.


----------



## dm66n66

scotty667 said:


> It will make a major difference that will get the temperature's you want then.


i will try this just hope i can get the right temperature soon i keep stressing him out changing things around


----------



## Jez&Kayla




----------



## yuesaur

well that failed!!

lets try again Sarah.

i use these bulbs: 10 x R80 REFLECTOR LIGHT BULBS 75 WATT ES/E27 240V | eBay

and a habistat 600watt dimming thermostat

and a digital thermometer.


----------



## scotty667

yuesaur said:


> well that failed!!
> 
> lets try again Sarah.
> 
> i use these bulbs: 10 x R80 REFLECTOR LIGHT BULBS 75 WATT ES/E27 240V | eBay
> 
> and a habistat 600watt dimming thermostat
> 
> and a digital thermometer.


Nah go to B&Q and get some R62 or 63 i can't remember and get 100watt they are good i got 80 watt one's and they are fine for me.


----------



## 123dragon

yuesaur said:


> well that failed!!
> 
> lets try again Sarah.
> 
> i use these bulbs: 10 x R80 REFLECTOR LIGHT BULBS 75 WATT ES/E27 240V | eBay
> 
> and a habistat 600watt dimming thermostat
> 
> and a digital thermometer.


good value lol 85p a bulb


----------



## yuesaur

it is good value! much better than a £4 'special reptile bulb'

plus you'll always have a spare


----------



## 123dragon

yuesaur said:


> it is good value! much better than a £4 'special reptile bulb'
> 
> plus you'll always have a spare



and even more better than the 12 pound pet shop price bulbs


----------



## scotty667

123dragon said:


> good value lol 85p a bulb


That's horrendous i get 2 bulb's from B&Q for £1.40 something.


----------



## atnas666

Marcw1771ams said:


> My guys,
> 
> This is our newest addition and is as yet un-named. Unfortunatly i have no ide of his genetics as he was a lucky find in [email protected] however his colours are just stunning.
> 
> image
> 
> This is our female leatherback saphire
> 
> image
> 
> And our big lazy bugger ginger,
> 
> 
> image



All pets at home dragons come from Monkfield


----------



## yuesaur

scotty667 said:


> That's horrendous i get 2 bulb's from B&Q for £1.40 something.


but add to that the cost of getting to b&q, and 85p bulbs then become cheaper than £1.40


----------



## 123dragon

scotty667 said:


> That's horrendous i get 2 bulb's from B&Q for £1.40 something.


2 bulbs for 1.40 somthing so thats like 70p, 
paying 15p more isnt that bad and the price i came up with for her bulbs incloudes postage, with out p&p they are cheaper than yours and she doesnt have to go to a shop to buy them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## scotty667

atnas666 said:


> All pets at home dragons come from Monkfield


Monkfield????.


----------



## LoganHowlett

Chip hasn't been keen on crickets since day 1. She's not a veggie eater either. 
Went to a pet shop i trust yesterday and she said try some meal worms with a buttload of veggies ontop, so that when she goes for the mealies she gets veggies too. Tried it today and success!!!! I got a happy chip with a full belly at last!!!


----------



## scotty667

Yeah but B&Q is only 5 minute's away from me.


----------



## yuesaur

b&q is a 20minute car ride from me
or a 20min bus ride and a 10minute walk.

so for me, ebay works out cheaper.


----------



## scotty667

yuesaur said:


> b&q is a 20minute car ride from me
> or a 20min bus ride and a 10minute walk.
> 
> so for me, ebay works out cheaper.


Just walk then LOL nah everybody has to get bulb's from somewhere but i just find it easier to get from B&Q it minimize's the chance of any getting broke.


----------



## dm66n66

thought id let everyone know ive put a higher wattage bulb in and moved probe abit further away and now i have 40c exactly so hopefully i will be able to keep these temperatures now: victory:


----------



## scotty667

dm66n66 said:


> thought id let everyone know ive put a higher wattage bulb in and moved probe abit further away and now i have 40c exactly so hopefully i will be able to keep these temperatures now: victory:


That's good.


----------



## dm66n66

Here's Barney snuggled up with his food :lol2:


----------



## scotty667

dm66n66 said:


> Here's Barney snuggled up with his food :lol2:
> image


HAHA how's he doing then?.


----------



## dm66n66

scotty667 said:


> HAHA how's he doing then?.


Seems ok ta hopefully he will pick up more in next couple of days


----------



## scotty667

dm66n66 said:


> Seems ok ta hopefully he will pick up more in next couple of days


What about his leaving's.


----------



## dm66n66

scotty667 said:


> What about his leaving's.


Do you mean his poo he went two days ago but hadn't eaten anything in two days he's addicted to wax worms so I'm starving him for a few days as I've been told he has eaten one morio worm today which is an improvement but that's all he would touch hopefully tomorrow he will try something else


----------



## scotty667

dm66n66 said:


> Do you mean his poo he went two days ago but hadn't eaten anything in two days he's addicted to wax worms so I'm starving him for a few days as I've been told he has eaten one morio worm today which is an improvement but that's all he would touch hopefully tomorrow he will try something else


Well that's all good then his digestive system should improve now as your temp's have gone up now.


----------



## atnas666

scotty667 said:


> Monkfield????.


Monkfield Nutrition UK | Live Reptile Food Also supply reptiles but only to trade


----------



## claire_evans245

*Bertie*

Hi, i'm new to RFUK, so thought I would write a quick post to say Hi and unload a little picture of my little man (Bertie)  x

IMG_0908.JPG


----------



## scotty667

claire_evans245 said:


> Hi, i'm new to RFUK, so thought I would write a quick post to say Hi and unload a little picture of my little man (Bertie)  x
> 
> IMG_0908.JPG


I can't see the picture..
Welcome.


----------



## dm66n66

claire_evans245 said:


> Hi, i'm new to RFUK, so thought I would write a quick post to say Hi and unload a little picture of my little man (Bertie)  x
> 
> IMG_0908.JPG


Hi welcome to rfuk try uploading your pics with photo bucket it's really easy


----------



## claire_evans245

Ah, thanks for you help... hopefully this will work


----------



## claire_evans245

*Bertie Pics*

Yay, glad that worked. So here is Bertie...


----------



## scotty667

Very nice bertie look's wonderful.


----------



## atnas666

welcome


----------



## scotty667

atnas666 said:


> welcome


Welcome


----------



## claire_evans245

Thanks  He is awesome. He has lots of bright orange on him - very pretty. I wanted a beardie since I was about 5! and finally got him about 4 months ago. 

Can I just check a few things? want to make sure everything we're doing for him is right? He is about 6months now, has a varied diet of a locusts, crickets, or meal worms and veg everyday (watercress and rocket - which he seems to particularly to like). Then again, he would probably eat anything, he's very greedy! He seems very healthy, active/friendly etc. Temps are about 105F (under basking lamp) and 70F in cooler end. 
Most mornings he has started puffing his beard out (only for a minute or so), is this normal? I'v read things before about them doing it when they shed, however he last shed about 3 weeks ago, and still does it? 

Thanks for any help/advice.


----------



## samscott

this is a few days after i brought mine home









thats my mums laptop btw hahah:blush:


----------



## scotty667

claire_evans245 said:


> Thanks  He is awesome. He has lots of bright orange on him - very pretty. I wanted a beardie since I was about 5! and finally got him about 4 months ago.
> 
> Can I just check a few things? want to make sure everything we're doing for him is right? He is about 6months now, has a varied diet of a locusts, crickets, or meal worms and veg everyday (watercress and rocket - which he seems to particularly to like). Then again, he would probably eat anything, he's very greedy! He seems very healthy, active/friendly etc. Temps are about 105F (under basking lamp) and 70F in cooler end.
> Most mornings he has started puffing his beard out (only for a minute or so), is this normal? I'v read things before about them doing it when they shed, however he last shed about 3 weeks ago, and still does it?
> 
> Thanks for any help/advice.


Maybe you just startle him by going to him to quick try walking in slowly.


----------



## scotty667

samscott said:


> this is a few days after i brought mine home image
> 
> thats my mums laptop btw hahah:blush:


He want's to play solitaire LOL.


----------



## claire_evans245

scotty667 said:


> Maybe you just startle him by going to him to quick try walking in slowly.



Im not sure, 'cause most times we've seen him do it, he doesn't seem to have seen us, or we'd have been in the room for a while, and just look over and he's doing it.


----------



## 123dragon

claire_evans245 said:


> Im not sure, 'cause most times we've seen him do it, he doesn't seem to have seen us, or we'd have been in the room for a while, and just look over and he's doing it.


its just him being a boy lol, thay like to think they are all big Henchmen


----------



## yuesaur

claire_evans245 said:


> Thanks  He is awesome. He has lots of bright orange on him - very pretty. I wanted a beardie since I was about 5! and finally got him about 4 months ago.
> yay!! arent they adorable little things?
> Can I just check a few things? want to make sure everything we're doing for him is right? He is about 6months now, has a varied diet of a locusts, crickets, or meal worms and veg everyday (watercress and rocket - which he seems to particularly to like). Then again, he would probably eat anything, he's very greedy! He seems very healthy, active/friendly etc. Temps are about 105F (under basking lamp) and 70F in cooler end.
> first of all, go easy on the mealies, they should only be offered as a treat to dragons 1year plus i say, as they can easily impact a youngster, plus theres little nutritional value compared to others. veg wise, watercress is basically just water and nothing else, rocket is alright to be fed occasionally but is high in something (forgot, ill find out though, i think its phosphorus,not sure), spring greens are better as they arent high in anything which is good. also try butternut squash, its great for beardies plus mine adores it.
> temps for dragons, babies: 115(45degrees), adults, 110F (43degrees) so up your temps a wee bit, : victory:
> Most mornings he has started puffing his beard out (only for a minute or so), is this normal? I'v read things before about them doing it when they shed, however he last shed about 3 weeks ago, and still does it?
> he could be doing for a number of reasons, beardies at that age seem to be in a constant shed, so he could be going to shed again soon lol, and is loosening his skin.
> as you said he was a he, he could be very well be growing up, he isnt a baby anymore lol,and is becoming more adult (males become sexually mature around 14months) dont be worried about it, my male puffs up most mornings. its a guy thing
> Thanks for any help/advice.


hope that helps : victory:


----------



## Jamesferrassie

*Bearded dragon for a pillow?*

couple pics of my two sleeping. the female always sleeps with her eyes slightly open, shes a strange one :lol2:


----------



## Jamesferrassie

*Catdragon*


----------



## atnas666

claire_evans245 said:


> Thanks  He is awesome. He has lots of bright orange on him - very pretty. I wanted a beardie since I was about 5! and finally got him about 4 months ago.
> 
> Can I just check a few things? want to make sure everything we're doing for him is right? He is about 6months now, has a varied diet of a locusts, crickets, or meal worms and veg everyday (watercress and rocket - which he seems to particularly to like). Then again, he would probably eat anything, he's very greedy! He seems very healthy, active/friendly etc. Temps are about 105F (under basking lamp) and 70F in cooler end.
> Most mornings he has started puffing his beard out (only for a minute or so), is this normal? I'v read things before about them doing it when they shed, however he last shed about 3 weeks ago, and still does it?
> 
> Thanks for any help/advice.


#

females do it too... you can also think of it as yawn/stretch like must animals


----------



## scotty667

Jamesferrassie said:


> image


Cute and the beardy is not bad either.LOL


----------



## Jamesferrassie

scotty667 said:


> Like said above i would be very pleased if my beardy's just liked green's don't try and rush him into insect's when he just don't want them but still offer them so he know's they are their if he want's them instead.





123dragon said:


> dont complain most people would be glad to have a beardie that liked its greens that much, if he is eating greens then he must be happy and healthy, he will eat insects when he wants them :2thumb:


 
Dont get me wrong, Im over the moon that he eats all his greens. I just dont understand why hes gone off his livefood haha. he used to eat me out of house and home of locust, mealworms and roaches!!

Ive still got a worm dish and put locust in everyday which i have only seen my female stuff her face with ha!

ahh well, im sure he'll pick up his appertite for them again soon!


----------



## scotty667

Jamesferrassie said:


> Dont get me wrong, Im over the moon that he eats all his greens. I just dont understand why hes gone off his livefood haha. he used to eat me out of house and home of locust, mealworms and roaches!!
> 
> Ive still got a worm dish and put locust in everyday which i have only seen my female stuff her face with ha!
> 
> ahh well, im sure he'll pick up his appertite for them again soon!


HAHA just keep offering and he will pick up soon.


----------



## scotty667

Here's one of my cat's and one of my beardy's








































I think that's enough picture's LOL.


----------



## dm66n66

Great picture with your cat I don't have any other pets apart from snails and millipede don't think I'd let Barney near them probably try to eat them when he starts eating that is lol


----------



## scotty667

dm66n66 said:


> Great picture with your cat I don't have any other pets apart from snails and millipede don't think I'd let Barney near them probably try to eat them when he starts eating that is lol


HAHA the first picture alway's make's me laugh though HAHA you could alway's put a snail near barney and see if he wanted to bite it not right near him when he's inside his viv put it on the outside of the glass and see if he look's interested.


----------



## atnas666

:lol2:


----------



## atnas666

Must be friday nite its died


----------



## dm66n66

Yeah the thread had gone quiet I keep checking every now and again to see if anyone putting any comments up :lol2:


----------



## dm66n66

500 comments and nearly 7000 views thanx everyone for keeping thread going :no1:


----------



## 123dragon

top tip for people whos beardies wont touch dusted food, 
i have a bowl of calcium in the viv which my beardie uses but i understand that most dont, 

anyway i mix the vitamins with water to make a runny sludge suck it into an eye dropper and give it to him like a normal drink, 
1 or 2mls of my mix is the amount of powder i would put on his salad if he et dusted food, 

i also do it with calcium just to make sure he gets plenty of it


----------



## samscott

what can i add to my little guys viv people ;D














: victory:


----------



## atnas666

they love climbing bamboo rote


----------



## Loach Dragon

Hi myself and my girlfriend have adopted a 16 month old Dragon, I'm just wondering what are the best veg and bugs to feed him on and what isn't we are feeding him currently on Lettuce, Carrots, Broccoli, Meal Worms, Hoppers, Locusts,Brown Crickets and occasionally Wax Worms . Is there any kind of fruit like Apples and Oranges that are not good for Dragons but I've read and been told that grapes and bananas are great? and I have also seen people feeding there dragons Fruit Beetle Grubs and general house hold bugs. I was wondering what you guys feed your Dragons?


----------



## scotty667

Loach Dragon said:


> Hi myself and my girlfriend have adopted a 16 month old Dragon, I'm just wondering what are the best veg and bugs to feed him on and what isn't we are feeding him currently on Lettuce, Carrots, Broccoli, Meal Worms, Hoppers, Locusts,Brown Crickets and occasionally Wax Worms . Is there any kind of fruit they eat I know the acidic fruits like Apples and Oranges and other are not good for Dragons but I've read and been told that grapes and bananas are great? and I have also seen people feeding there dragons Fruit Beetle Grubs and general house hold bugs. I was wondering what you guys feed your Dragons?


Ok so get rid of the lettuce as it not full of any good nutrition and is just full of water apple's are fine to give but not often maybe once a week waxworm's are very low in nutrition so cut that down as much as you can but as long as he/she is still eating then it's fine, most fruit and veg:
Apple's,butternut squash,carrot,broccoli,bannana,kiwi,melon,rocket leave's,water cress,pea's,sprout's, pretty much any veg, and live food:
Mealworm's,waxworm's,cricket's,locust's,roach's-these are very high in nutrition better than cricket's.
Water cress is not very nutritional either but as long as it's not fed everyday than it will be fine and just give a different mixture each day.

I feed mine roach's now,

may i ask what your temperature's are and vivarium size and UV is and have you got any picture's..


----------



## Loach Dragon

scotty667 said:


> Ok so get rid of the lettuce as it not full of any good nutrition and is just full of water apple's are fine to give but not often maybe once a week waxworm's are very low in nutrition so cut that down as much as you can but as long as he/she is still eating then it's fine, most fruit and veg:
> Apple's,butternut squash,carrot,broccoli,bannana,kiwi,melon,rocket leave's,water cress,pea's,sprout's, pretty much any veg, and live food:
> Mealworm's,waxworm's,cricket's,locust's,roach's-these are very high in nutrition better than cricket's.
> Water cress is not very nutritional either but as long as it's not fed everyday than it will be fine and just give a different mixture each day.
> 
> I feed mine roach's now,
> 
> may i ask what your temperature's are and vivarium size and UV is and have you got any picture's..


I will add pics as soon as I can figure out how to put them up on here lol. As for measurements and heat, UV I'll have to post later due to being on my night shift right now so Ill let you know as soon as I get up :2thumb:


----------



## scotty667

Loach Dragon said:


> I will add pics as soon as I can figure out how to put them up on here lol. As for measurements and heat, UV I'll have to post later due to being on my night shift right now so Ill let you know as soon as I get up :2thumb:


Well as to put photo's up you have to join photobucket.com and add your picture's their and then just copy and paste them here that's the easiest way of putting it.


----------



## Loach Dragon

scotty667 said:


> Well as to put photo's up you have to join photobucket.com and add your picture's their and then just copy and paste them here that's the easiest way of putting it.


Just setting up an account now :cheers:


----------



## scotty667

Loach Dragon said:


> Just setting up an account now :cheers:


Ok then.:no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## robzab

samscott said:


> what can i add to my little guys viv people ;D image image : victory:


how about building him a hide/ladder/platform?


----------



## robzab

some yoshles pics from this morning, bit worried bout the black striping


----------



## atnas666

robzab said:


> some yoshles pics from this morning, bit worried bout the black striping
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


noffin to worry about looks nice healthy


----------



## atnas666

Loach Dragon said:


> Hi myself and my girlfriend have adopted a 16 month old Dragon, I'm just wondering what are the best veg and bugs to feed him on and what isn't we are feeding him currently on Lettuce, Carrots, Broccoli, Meal Worms, Hoppers, Locusts,Brown Crickets and occasionally Wax Worms . Is there any kind of fruit like Apples and Oranges that are not good for Dragons but I've read and been told that grapes and bananas are great? and I have also seen people feeding there dragons Fruit Beetle Grubs and general house hold bugs. I was wondering what you guys feed your Dragons?


 citrus fruit such orange should'nt be feed to them.

But all of what *scotty667* has said is spot on


----------



## dm66n66

How are all you guys and ur dragons mine ate a couple of morio worms today and also the locust went missing so hoping he ate it so the not feeding him wax worms and starving him for a couple of days seems to be working hopefully he will get better and better at eating


----------



## robzab

dm66n66 said:


> How are all you guys and ur dragons mine ate a couple of morio worms today and also the locust went missing so hoping he ate it so the not feeding him wax worms and starving him for a couple of days seems to be working hopefully he will get better and better at eating


It's like getting a toddler to eat broccoli, keep offering it and one day they'll start eating it.


----------



## atnas666

This big toddler still aint eating that stuff


----------



## robzab

atnas666 said:


> This big toddler still aint eating that stuff


It's lovely, just steam it for 5 minutes so it's still crunchy and not soggy, little bit of butter, plenty of black pepper.


----------



## dm66n66

robzab said:


> It's lovely, just steam it for 5 minutes so it's still crunchy and not soggy, little bit of butter, plenty of black pepper.


Lol I shall keep trying but I agree this toddler doesn't eat his broccoli either lol haha


----------



## dm66n66

I'll eat sprouts though lol wonder if dragons like them only joking dunt know if dragons can have sprouts


----------



## robzab

dm66n66 said:


> I'll eat sprouts though lol wonder if dragons like them only joking dunt know if dragons can have sprouts


they are just a brassica, so probably ok? Same as collared greens and stuff.


----------



## Bshepherd

just looking for a bit of advice really, i recently brought home my first beardy, i have a big piece of slate under his basking light that he likes to sit on but after a few hours of the light shining on it it becomes very hot to touch, almost as hot as a heat mat, i have read that you shouldnt use heat mats because they burn their bellys so wondered if this is still safe?


----------



## atnas666

If its get that hot i would say remove it to be safe.. Or if possible raise your basking spot or lower wattage if possible. (and still get right temps) then u and ur lil one is happy


----------



## dm66n66

atnas666 said:


> If its get that hot i would say remove it to be safe.. Or if possible raise your basking spot or lower wattage if possible. (and still get right temps) then u and ur lil one is happy


I agree with this


----------



## Bshepherd

ok thanks for the advice, i am currently using a 100w basking spot as that is what my friend has in his viv and his beardy seems happy but i have a spare 50w lying around from an old viv so i may swap them and see how it goes


----------



## scotty667

dm66n66 said:


> I'll eat sprouts though lol wonder if dragons like them only joking dunt know if dragons can have sprouts


Sprout's are fine to use they grow in the ground don't they (i think LOL) and have you tryed putting one or two waxwrom's in a dish with a load of mealworm's and some green's he might see the waxworm's and think oooo and try eating them but actually getting a load of mealworm's aswell.LOL.


----------



## atnas666

Bshepherd said:


> ok thanks for the advice, i am currently using a 100w basking spot as that is what my friend has in his viv and his beardy seems happy but i have a spare 50w lying around from an old viv so i may swap them and see how it goes


What size viv do have mate? i have alway found a 100w spot to much for all my tanks what eva size... What temps r u get as well mate basking spot? warm end? cold end?


----------



## dm66n66

scotty667 said:


> Sprout's are fine to use they grow in the ground don't they (i think LOL) and have you tryed putting one or two waxwrom's in a dish with a load of mealworm's and some green's he might see the waxworm's and think oooo and try eating them but actually getting a load of mealworm's aswell.LOL.


Id try that but I put wax worms out for birds lol as summoned told me you shouldn't really feed them wax worms at all as they are addictive to beardies wether that's true or not dunt know:lol2:


----------



## Bshepherd

the viv is 3 foot as hes only a juvi and its 45cm high so maybe it is too high powered


----------



## dm66n66

dm66n66 said:


> Id try that but I put wax worms out for birds lol as summoned told me you shouldn't really feed them wax worms at all as they are addictive to beardies wether that's true or not dunt know:lol2:


I meant some one told me lol not summoned


----------



## scotty667

dm66n66 said:


> Id try that but I put wax worms out for birds lol as summoned told me you shouldn't really feed them wax worms at all as they are addictive to beardies wether that's true or not dunt know:lol2:


Yeah they are very low in nutritional value to a beardy but i just thought if you did that and then he would have got a few mealworm's aswell but as long as he has tryed some other thing's then he will be fine.


----------



## atnas666

scotty667 said:


> Yeah they are very low in nutritional value to a beardy but i just thought if you did that and then he would have got a few mealworm's aswell but as long as he has tryed some other thing's then he will be fine.


ever put wax worm with marioworms and watched wax worms explode when the mario's bite in to them. lol:2thumb:


----------



## scotty667

atnas666 said:


> ever put wax worm with marioworms and watched wax worms explode when the mario's bite in to them. lol:2thumb:


Nope never done that.LOL.


----------



## atnas666

Bshepherd said:


> the viv is 3 foot as hes only a juvi and its 45cm high so maybe it is too high powered


I would a thought a 100w bulb would b to much then what temps u getting?


----------



## scotty667

atnas666 said:


> I would a thought a 100w bulb would b to much then what temps u getting?


Yeah i would try the 50 watt for today and then i would go and get a 80 watt and 60 watt aswell as a 75 or 70 watt if you can get them.


----------



## atnas666

scotty667 said:


> Nope never done that.LOL.


even better with silk worms they just explode lol.......

on that note beardies love silkworms.. they get well confused the 1st time they try em.... They grab em like normal worms but explode in there mouth hehehe


----------



## atnas666

Just a quick note if u wanna save electric get a halogen bulb (much more heat) example: where u normally use a 100w get a 75w halogen, 75w get a 50w halogen.. 50w get a 35w halogen......

NOT to confuse things lol

they also last about 3time longer o saves on buying new bulbs


----------



## scotty667

atnas666 said:


> Just a quick note if u wanna save electric get a halogen bulb (much more heat) example: where u normally use a 100w get a 75w halogen, 75w get a 50w halogen.. 50w get a 35w halogen......


I might then.


----------



## Loach Dragon

How do you guys keep your Dragons Hydrated ?, I spray and Bath him I have noticed he skin seems to be a bit saggy/wrinkly I suppose I could say, but its hard to descried without showing you a pic which I will upload tomorrow. If you could suggest anything that would be great.


----------



## atnas666

i dont spary mine but sum do.... I would give a bath once a week.. and soak his greens in water for a 10mins before giving to him... that should be plenty....


----------



## scotty667

Loach Dragon said:


> How do you guys keep your Dragons Hydrated ?, I spray and Bath him I have noticed he skin seems to be a bit saggy/wrinkly I suppose i could say its hard to descried without showing you a pic which I will upload tomorrow. If you could suggest anything that would be great.


I just leave a bowl of water in with mine and when their thirsty they go and have a drink i have witnessed this and next time they do it i will get a picture and i went and stroke my male beardy and he went to puff his beard out at me the little f***er LOL i said oi to him and he went back to normal LOL i think he understand's me.


----------



## Loach Dragon

atnas666 said:


> i dont spary mine but sum do.... I would give a bath once a week.. and soak his greens in water for a 10mins before giving to him... that should be plenty....



I had a look at the little thermostat computer thing One of these and it was on 31.0 I know if it goes over 35.1 it will turn off and if it dips below 28.5 it will turn on. but as for the cool down area I've not got a reading for that and the bulb is a Red heat bulb that the previous owner had given us.


----------



## atnas666

Loach Dragon said:


> I had a look at the little thermostat computer thing One of these and it was on 31.0 I know if it goes over 35.1 it will turn off and if it dips below 28.5 it will turn on. but as for the cool down area I've not got a reading for that and the bulb is a Red heat bulb that the previous owner had given us.


Not to tell u what to do but...

Get rid of the red bulb and get a normal basking spot as beardies use light to find a basking spot..

you should also get a  digital thermometer so u can check the temps at the basking spot, hotend and coolend.


Basking spot around 39-40'c hot end around 32'c amd cool end around 26'c (i think thats about rite) read below

most car sheets use Fahrenheit


Hope this helps


----------



## Ryans beardys

robzab said:


> they are just a brassica, so probably ok? Same as collared greens and stuff.


 my dragons love broccoli an sprouts one of there favourite greens


----------



## Loach Dragon

atnas666 said:


> Not to tell u what to do but...
> 
> Get rid of the red bulb and get a normal basking spot as beardies use light to find a basking spot..
> 
> you should also get a  digital thermometer so u can check the temps at the basking spot, hotend and coolend.


Well I did think that the last time I saw him before we adopted him there was a normal clear basking bulb not a silly red 1 I will get 1 when I'm out and about next week thanks :2thumb:


----------



## atnas666

Loach Dragon said:


> Well I did think that the last time I saw him before we adopted him there was a normal clear basking bulb not a silly red 1 I will get 1 when I'm out and about next week thanks :2thumb:



good man! soz if u thought/think im telling u what to do.. 

Just trying to help ur beardie be big healthy and happy


----------



## atnas666

Ryans beardys said:


> my dragons love broccoli an sprouts one of there favourite greens


They love broccoli never tried sprouts All you could eva want to knowNutrition Content


----------



## dm66n66

atnas666 said:


> They love broccoli never tried sprouts All you could eva want to knowNutrition Content


Very gud info I've got a printout if this info


----------



## Loach Dragon

atnas666 said:


> good man! soz if u thought/think im telling u what to do..
> 
> Just trying to help ur beardie be big healthy and happy


Nah Atnas its kool mate I just want the best for Lemmy (the Dragon lol).


----------



## dm66n66

Loach Dragon said:


> Nah Atnas its kool mate I just want the best for Lemmy (the Dragon lol).


I def agree I want best for my dragon think Im just about there getting everything perfect for him


----------



## atnas666

Loach Dragon said:


> Nah Atnas its kool mate I just want the best for Lemmy (the Dragon lol).


Glad to hear it any thing else u unsure about?


----------



## Loach Dragon

atnas666 said:


> Glad to hear it any thing else u unsure about?


Yep We have a few dead crickets in the keeper I'm assuming its wise to chuck them rather than feed them to him? and would it be wise to try and breed hoppers?.


----------



## atnas666

Loach Dragon said:


> Yep We have a few dead crickets in the keeper I'm assuming its wise to chuck them rather than feed them to him? and would it be wise to try and breed hoppers?.


Throw them specially the dead ones... i have never tried breeding hoopers... 

But personally i would use roaches Buy or make ur own good nutritional values easy to breed and much more filling... (plus they love them)

Buy a box of few 1st and see how much he loves em

But always feed a variety foods to keep em healthy and most all interested.. As they can and do get bored of the same thing day after day, just like u would.


----------



## Loach Dragon

atnas666 said:


> Throw them specially the dead ones... i have never tried breeding hoopers...
> 
> But personally i would use roaches Buy or make ur own good nutritional values easy to breed and much more filling... (plus they love them)
> 
> Buy a box of few 1st and see how much he loves em
> 
> But always feed a variety foods to keep em healthy and most all interested.. As they can and do get bored of the same thing day after day, just like u would.


I've seen people feeding them Roaches but I think the Mrs would faint if we had then in the House lol and I've seen videos of them eating Pinky Mice.


----------



## 123dragon

Loach Dragon said:


> Yep We have a few dead crickets in the keeper I'm assuming its wise to chuck them rather than feed them to him? and would it be wise to try and breed hoppers?.


yeah chuck any dead crickets ect they can cause problems if left in the tub 
and you can breed locusts if you want but can be hard work, and takes up a bit of time, 
they need heat and light 
you could try raising them from bought in hatchlings to the size you want so u dont need to worry about hatching the eggs


----------



## atnas666

yes you can feed them pinky mice but not very often at all they have pretty much no nutritional value. But some do like em..

Here is a pic of Darwin are hypo snow


----------



## atnas666

heres a good option and they love em Silkworm Kits - * full of goodness


as well as http://www.littlebigpet.co.uk/reptiles/calci-worms-c-1_2_6.html


----------



## Loach Dragon

I get paid next Monday so I know what ill be buying  thanks guys its given me something to look at and think about :2thumb: just need to find a decent Reptile specialist store in Birmingham.


----------



## atnas666

Loach Dragon said:


> Reptile specialist store in Birmingham.


 Cant help you with that.

But i can help with the cheapest online place surrey pet surplys but there delivery time is about a week (live food is quicker)... very helpful and cheap, also get loyalty points


----------



## scotty667

Loach Dragon said:


> I get paid next Monday so I know what ill be buying  thanks guys its given me something to look at and think about :2thumb: just need to find a decent Reptile specialist store in Birmingham.


Honestly dubia roach's are the best to give to them they do not bite unlike cricket's and locust and mealworm's and so on and they have better nutritional value then cricket's don't know about locust.

As long as you have a heatmatt around half of a plastic tub then they will breed in a month and they cannot climb smooth surface's so they are really easy and do not smell unlike cricket's and locust.


----------



## Bshepherd

scotty667 said:


> Yeah i would try the 50 watt for today and then i would go and get a 80 watt and 60 watt aswell as a 75 or 70 watt if you can get them.


im getting about 120 to 125 in the spot area, 95 in the hot end and 78 ish in the cool end, sounds a bit hot under the spot to me? im walking out the door in the next 5 mins to go and pick up a 50w bulb so i will see how this affects it


----------



## robzab

scotty667 said:


> Honestly dubia roach's are the best to give to them they do not bite unlike cricket's and locust and mealworm's and so on and they have better nutritional value then cricket's don't know about locust.
> 
> As long as you have a heatmatt around half of a plastic tub then they will breed in a month and they cannot climb smooth surface's so they are really easy and do not smell unlike cricket's and locust.


Aren't they better kept on a mix of about 4 different bugs? I'm currently offering criks, hoppers and mini mealies. He eats them all


----------



## *Blushing_Spider*

as this is a bearded dragon thread i thought id post a picy. this is Spikey the Pikey.


----------



## robzab

*Blushing_Spider* said:


> as this is a bearded dragon thread i thought id post a picy. this is Spikey the Pikey.
> image


Nice beardie, is his belly always stripy? Reason I ask is since last shed mine has a stripy belly that I've put down to stress


----------



## dm66n66

is it normal for beardies to puff there beard black and start moving around alot and puff up when there in bath water, its first time mine did i wasnt sure if he just needed a poo so i put him back in his tank i have the water luke warm like you sould for a baby and i only have it deep enough so he can have abit of his back and his head above water thanx


----------



## Bshepherd

Bshepherd said:


> im getting about 120 to 125 in the spot area, 95 in the hot end and 78 ish in the cool end, sounds a bit hot under the spot to me? im walking out the door in the next 5 mins to go and pick up a 50w bulb so i will see how this affects it


had the 50w bulb in there for about an hour now and the temps have already stabilised at a much better (in my opinion) 108 in the basking spot, is this about right?


----------



## atnas666

Bshepherd said:


> had the 50w bulb in there for about an hour now and the temps have already stabilised at a much better (in my opinion) 108 in the basking spot, is this about right?


Thats much better mate spot on... u should start seeing improvments


----------



## *Blushing_Spider*

robzab said:


> Nice beardie, is his belly always stripy? Reason I ask is since last shed mine has a stripy belly that I've put down to stress


tbh i havent noticed. i shall have a look when i get home.


----------



## scotty667

robzab said:


> Aren't they better kept on a mix of about 4 different bugs? I'm currently offering criks, hoppers and mini mealies. He eats them all


Yeah it's much better but i think people over react when they say they should have different bug's each day mine are currently on roach's and maybe i might go and get some mealworm's soon(actually i've had some breeding for about 6 month's better have a look)and they don't in the wild say nah i'm not gunna eat that locust today as i've already had 5 i need a cricket.


----------



## Loach Dragon

I'm looking at upgrading The Viv that Lemmy is in but would a 48inch be more than enough for when he is fully grown ?


----------



## scotty667

Loach Dragon said:


> I'm looking at upgrading The Viv that Lemmy is in but would a 48inch be more than enough for when he is fully grown ?


48inch(4 foot) is what you need to keep 2 adult's in but some pet's shop's say 3 as long as you have 4x2x2 but yes it is fine but you know everyone say bigger the better.


----------



## Loach Dragon

Thats kool we have plenty of room anyway  this is what I'm looking at.

Viv

Also can you feed Dragons Earth Worms ?


----------



## ArbitersMum

Wow I am so relieved to see the very first picture on this thread. Your beardie is on sand too. Ive felt so guilty having sand in Arbiters environment but he likes it the Reptile shop said it is perfectly fine and for my 12 yr old at the time we bought him it was much easier for him to clean up after his new pet. I just posted in here today as I think Arbiter might be having troubles and I so hope its not this impaction they speak of. **sigh** At my wits end never thought Id get attached to a lizard that was suppose to me my sons pet. Wish I knew what was going on with him. I posted in the *lizard* thread if anyone cares to have a look. Thanks.


----------



## scotty667

ArbitersMum said:


> Wow I am so relieved to see the very first picture on this thread. Your beardie is on sand too. Ive felt so guilty having sand in Arbiters environment but he likes it the Reptile shop said it is perfectly fine and for my 12 yr old at the time we bought him it was much easier for him to clean up after his new pet. I just posted in here today as I think Arbiter might be having troubles and I so hope its not this impaction they speak of. **sigh** At my wits end never thought Id get attached to a lizard that was suppose to me my sons pet. Wish I knew what was going on with him. I posted in the *lizard* thread if anyone cares to have a look. Thanks.


Can you link me the thread please.


----------



## scotty667

Loach Dragon said:


> Thats kool we have plenty of room anyway  this is what I'm looking at.
> 
> Viv
> 
> Also can you feed Dragons Earth Worms ?


That is perfect and not a bad price for the cabinet aswell.


----------



## Loach Dragon

scotty667 said:


> That is perfect and not a bad price for the cabinet aswell.


Yeah that what I thought but thought Id ask. : victory:


----------



## ArbitersMum

ArbitersMum said:


> Wow I am so relieved to see the very first picture on this thread. Your beardie is on sand too. Ive felt so guilty having sand in Arbiters environment but he likes it the Reptile shop said it is perfectly fine and for my 12 yr old at the time we bought him it was much easier for him to clean up after his new pet. I just posted in here today as I think Arbiter might be having troubles and I so hope its not this impaction they speak of. **sigh** At my wits end never thought Id get attached to a lizard that was suppose to me my sons pet. Wish I knew what was going on with him. I posted in the *lizard* thread if anyone cares to have a look. Thanks.


Here is the post I made in other thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/802774-needing-advice-help-direction.html


----------



## scotty667

ArbitersMum said:


> Here is the post I made in other thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/802774-needing-advice-help-direction.html


HMMM if he is a year old it seem's like he is starting to mature but as you said he is still eating?, he may be brumating but i think it might be too early for him as he is still young you might have to stick him in a very small bath that doesn't come past his elbow's just too relax his body.


----------



## ArbitersMum

scotty667 said:


> HMMM if he is a year old it seem's like he is starting to mature but as you said he is still eating?, he may be brumating but i think it might be too early for him as he is still young you might have to stick him in a very small bath that doesn't come past his elbow's just too relax his body.


Thanks Scotty I was afraid you were gonna say a bath lol Almost did it today but chickened out. Tomorrow for sure! Going to do it by the woodstove where its nice and hot. This time going to put faceclothes in the large plastic see thru container (bit bigger than a shoe box) and pour water on that and see if he doesnt freak as much. Seems he doesnt like sliding all over the place, poor guy. I think he would just settle there if it was a soft place to be. What temp do you suggest water to be and for how long do we keep him in there? Oh yes he eats the supers and crickets no prob. but because he stopped pooping once a week Ive been afraid to give him worms and just trying to get him to eat veggies. Is it ok that he just eats Supers as the Reptile place said it was just fine to give him 6 a day with a bowl of salad. I gave him crickets over the holidays as a treat and hoping to see if that would help. I think Ive totally messed him up


----------



## scotty667

ArbitersMum said:


> Thanks Scotty I was afraid you were gonna say a bath lol Almost did it today but chickened out. Tomorrow for sure! Going to do it by the woodstove where its nice and hot. This time going to put faceclothes in the large plastic see thru container (bit bigger than a shoe box) and pour water on that and see if he doesnt freak as much. Seems he doesnt like sliding all over the place, poor guy. I think he would just settle there if it was a soft place to be. What temp do you suggest water to be and for how long do we keep him in there? Oh yes he eats the supers and crickets no prob. but because he stopped pooping once a week Ive been afraid to give him worms and just trying to get him to eat veggies. Is it ok that he just eats Supers as the Reptile place said it was just fine to give him 6 a day with a bowl of salad. I gave him crickets over the holidays as a treat and hoping to see if that would help. I think Ive totally messed him up


If i were you just give him as much food as you wanna give him obviously a decent amount and if you afriad of giving him a bath then put a big rock in their for him to sit on or something he can rest against.


----------



## scotty667

ArbitersMum said:


> Thanks Scotty I was afraid you were gonna say a bath lol Almost did it today but chickened out. Tomorrow for sure! Going to do it by the woodstove where its nice and hot. This time going to put faceclothes in the large plastic see thru container (bit bigger than a shoe box) and pour water on that and see if he doesnt freak as much. Seems he doesnt like sliding all over the place, poor guy. I think he would just settle there if it was a soft place to be. What temp do you suggest water to be and for how long do we keep him in there? Oh yes he eats the supers and crickets no prob. but because he stopped pooping once a week Ive been afraid to give him worms and just trying to get him to eat veggies. Is it ok that he just eats Supers as the Reptile place said it was just fine to give him 6 a day with a bowl of salad. I gave him crickets over the holidays as a treat and hoping to see if that would help. I think Ive totally messed him up


Ok so i had a look at some of your picture's of your bearded dragon and he is definitely the right age to start brumating but don't worry he will come out of it soon it's just that he has started to mature.


----------



## dm66n66

im so happy my beardie barney has started eating other stuff apart from wax wormsm hes eaten 3 crickets dusted with calcium and abit of rocket salad i know its not a lot but its better than what he was eating and im going to try feeding this evening as well also ive got the temps right now aswell,so things are looking up thought id let everyone know: victory:


----------



## louisebt

Loach Dragon said:


> Thats kool we have plenty of room anyway  this is what I'm looking at.
> 
> Viv


 
I have 2 of these from the same place, our dragons are very happy in them


----------



## scotty667

My male bearded dragon is one nosey bugger i was watching him and i noticed he was looking up out his vivarium and then putting his head back down behind the wood which the bottom runner's sit on so i went and had a little look at what he was looking at and turn's out he was staring at the workman out the back in my garden LOL and every time they moved farther away he would look up and when they moved closer to my window he would put it down.(My bedroom downstair's by the way.)


----------



## kevin berger

I have mika ,drogba and rex they are 2fem and a male had them 6 year they are also a breeding set .. he is as daft as they come and allways bobbing his head and runing round daft now my girls love the atention and allways waveing and wanting picked up and they are grate with the kids so thats all for now


----------



## presto

I have a 3 year old beardy and was looking to get a female to start breading but have been told that the male iv got wont take well to another beardy in its tank. Just wondered if any one could give me summore advice on this plz.


----------



## atnas666

presto said:


> I have a 3 year old beardy and was looking to get a female to start breading but have been told that the male iv got wont take well to another beardy in its tank. Just wondered if any one could give me summore advice on this plz.


Hi no you would not be able to permanently house them together for this reason and continuous mating.. which can kill the female (stress) and as it takes a lot out of her to produce eggs.


----------



## kempo08

Had to post this, my baby hypo trans silk 
SMILE!!!!


----------



## atnas666

sweet... where u get that lil guy


----------



## kempo08

atnas666 said:


> sweet... where u get that lil guy


His parents are originally from wdd and I guy from this forum owns them and breeds from them he's down new forest way, got some great dragons


----------



## atnas666

awsome


----------



## kempo08

atnas666 said:


> awsome


Yeh I love him/her, would like to breed from him her one day, my mate has a leather from wdd, check hot orange and still only young :flrt:


----------



## atnas666

Looks like a rollback to me in them pictures. Nice looking tho


----------



## stusar

kempo08 said:


> Yeh I love him/her, would like to breed from him her one day, my mate has a leather from wdd, check hot orange and still only young :flrt:
> image
> image



Did you say he/she was a silkie, you can only breed with male silkies as the skin is too soft and damages easily, the female would end up with a ripped neck. I have a silkie too.

Yours is lovely.


----------



## scotty667

kempo08 said:


> His parents are originally from wdd and I guy from this forum owns them and breeds from them he's down new forest way, got some great dragons


I wondered what you were on about untill i saw where you were from LOL.


----------



## fredsshed

*devon and danbury*

hi all these are our two new editions had them since wed last week and seem to be doing ok 
































new to here so will be popping along and have read loads already and will be asking advice if needed


----------



## scotty667

fredsshed said:


> hi all these are our two new editions had them since wed last week and seem to be doing ok
> image
> image
> image
> image
> new to here so will be popping along and have read loads already and will be asking advice if needed


They look very nice and healthy do you know how old they are and ask as much as you want as their's alway's someone to be able to answer your question.


----------



## Loach Dragon

louisebt said:


> I have 2 of these from the same place, our dragons are very happy in them


Thats great we will prob upgrade at the end of Feb, but in the mean time I've gotta get him eat his veg he just wont touch it. I have read that some people starve there Dragons over a space of 2-3 days I dont think I could do that. 


Oh and I'll be uploading pics at some point today


----------



## fredsshed

scotty667 said:


> They look very nice and healthy do you know how old they are and ask as much as you want as their's alway's someone to be able to answer your question.


not sure on their age hope some one can confirm from the rough size of them the shop where i got them said 3 or 4 months but he also said they had been his pets at home but had to sell but was hard up and then said he was after buying to adults and complete set up????
thats one reason why i got them as they had nothing in the viv only a water bowl and food dish and a uv lamp 
i sort of took pity on them :blush:


----------



## Loach Dragon

Here's a few pics of Lemmy.


----------



## scotty667

Loach Dragon said:


> Here's a few pics of Lemmy.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


You must of deleted the photo's on phototbucket because it came up the photo has been deleted.


----------



## Loach Dragon

scotty667 said:


> You must of deleted the photo's on phototbucket because it came up the photo has been deleted.



Really I've only moved them into a folder on there not deleted them. Are you trying to view them by clicking on them or can't you see them at all on the thread?


----------



## scotty667

Loach Dragon said:


> Really I've only moved them into a folder on there not deleted them. Are you trying to view them by clicking on them or can't you see them at all on the thread?


I just can't see them at all on the thread.


----------



## Loach Dragon

Thats Strange I will try again in a moment, can anyone else see the pics I uploaded earlier


----------



## atnas666

atnas666 said:


> Looks like a rollback to me in them pictures. Nice looking tho



miss spelt lol looks like a silkback to me (ur mates)


----------



## atnas666

Loach Dragon said:


> Thats Strange I will try again in a moment, can anyone else see the pics I uploaded earlier


Nope we cant see em


----------



## atnas666

Loach Dragon said:


> Really I've only moved them into a folder on there not deleted them. Are you trying to view them by clicking on them or can't you see them at all on the thread?


If you have moved them in to a folder you will need to repost them as the address you paste in would have changed :2thumb:


----------



## Loach Dragon

Just doing it now I cant edit the old post so I will attach them on this 1 lol


----------



## kgoodwin

ive just set up my new 4ft viv for both my beardies which are norms x tigers. 
my friend helped me out with getting the temp perfect for night and day and now they are loving it.


----------



## Lexilou2

Hi all, we've had Dave our new beardie since Thursday...and he is ace. He has settled in really well, lost his appetite friday saturday sunday, although eatting little bits nothing huge yesterday and today it has come back with a vengence hes had 8 crickets and 13 locusts today.
He comes out every night for a run around and a loves sitting on my OH.
My first ever reptile and I'm smitten.


----------



## atnas666

kgoodwin


> ive just set up my new 4ft viv for both my beardies which are norms x tigers.
> my friend helped me out with getting the temp perfect for night and day and now they are loving it.


 Glad they get on well and loving there new home.

Lexilou2


> Hi all, we've had Dave our new beardie since Thursday...and he is ace. He has settled in really well, lost his appetite friday saturday sunday, although eatting little bits nothing huge yesterday and today it has come back with a vengence hes had 8 crickets and 13 locusts today.
> He comes out every night for a run around and a loves sitting on my OH.
> My first ever reptile and I'm smitten.


:welcome: to the world of reptiles any thing you need to know please ask us..

Loach Dragon - that worked lol not looking to impressed with the fone or is the pen lol in the last pic.
i would really swap that sand out for an other substrate... but looks happy


----------



## 123dragon

Lexilou2 said:


> Hi all, we've had Dave our new beardie since Thursday...and he is ace. He has settled in really well, lost his appetite friday saturday sunday, although eatting little bits nothing huge yesterday and today it has come back with a vengence hes had 8 crickets and 13 locusts today.
> He comes out every night for a run around and a loves sitting on my OH.
> My first ever reptile and I'm smitten.


believe me i bet he will be eating lots more than that in days to come


----------



## atnas666

123dragon said:


> believe me i bet he will be eating lots more than that in days to come


oh yeas turn in to rite bottomless pit lol


----------



## Lexilou2

I'm prepared....he gets a right podgy little belly when he's full.

And one thing i wasn't prepared for, just how cute he looks when he's asleep, he sleeps in the same place every night under his log and looks so cute....


----------



## scotty667

Loach Dragon said:


> Just doing it now I cant edit the old post so I will attach them on this 1 lol
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


He look's very good nice colour's on him he look's really healthy aswell how long is he because in the last picture he look's massive.

The sand though it is completely up to you it has it's pro's and con's but it is up to you at the moment i haven't got sand in mine that's because i am working on a new tank for them and i don't see the point untill i get them a new vivarium.


----------



## Loach Dragon

scotty667 said:


> He look's very good nice colour's on him he look's really healthy aswell how long is he because in the last picture he look's massive.
> 
> The sand though it is completely up to you it has it's pro's and con's but it is up to you at the moment i haven't got sand in mine that's because i am working on a new tank for them and i don't see the point untill i get them a new vivarium.


Thanks he is 16 FT just about, but are Beardies normally Wrinkly at there sides ? or is this a sign of dehydration ?. I was wondering how long before you have to cut his claws ?.


----------



## atnas666

Loach Dragon said:


> Thanks he is 16 FT just about, but are Beardies normally Wrinkly at there sides ? or is this a sign of dehydration ?. I was wondering how long before you have to cut his claws ?.


16ft!!!! i thinks a typo happened here.

Yeah wrinkly sides can be a sing of dehydration... 
We cut the claws on our one just when they get long lol (i no that dont help)
Just be dont cut any more than where just the claw is...( same as rabbits dogs etc)


----------



## Loach Dragon

atnas666 said:


> 16ft!!!! i thinks a typo happened here.
> 
> Yeah wrinkly sides can be a sing of dehydration...
> We cut the claws on our one just when they get long lol (i no that dont help)
> Just be dont cut any more than where just the claw is...( same as rabbits dogs etc)


Yeah big typo ha ha ha its about erm 30cm thats off the top of my head I've miss placed the tape measure lol


----------



## robzab

So Yoshi is coming out of his viv more and more, and today munched a mealie from my fingers.

He seems happy perched on me, he had an exploratory lick of my arm too, and doesn't try run away, so I think he is starting to tame a bit.

Bit concerned about his tail not shedding, gave him a bath tonight and the tip came off but the rest is still on, if it's not off by the weekend I'll be taking a soft toothbrush to it.

Any good advice for not shedding/difficult shed areas?


----------



## 123dragon

robzab said:


> So Yoshi is coming out of his viv more and more, and today munched a mealie from my fingers.
> 
> He seems happy perched on me, he had an exploratory lick of my arm too, and doesn't try run away, so I think he is starting to tame a bit.
> 
> Bit concerned about his tail not shedding, gave him a bath tonight and the tip came off but the rest is still on, if it's not off by the weekend I'll be taking a soft toothbrush to it.
> 
> Any good advice for not shedding/difficult shed areas?


yeah leave him alone, beardies shed in areas so it might be a week or two before the tail it ready to shed, 
it you force it you can cause very bad wounds because the new skin wont be ready


----------



## Jamesferrassie

any ideas as to where i can get a pippette from?

my beardie doesnt drink from his water bowl nor the bath when i give him a soak so i have to give him water manually via a spray bottle. 

the spray bottle is pretty useless as it just gives theo a nice shower and not a drink :bash:


----------



## robzab

123dragon said:


> yeah leave him alone, beardies shed in areas so it might be a week or two before the tail it ready to shed,
> it you force it you can cause very bad wounds because the new skin wont be ready



Nice one cheers.


----------



## mork

i think most dont drink, i know mine dont

more from the food


----------



## robzab

Jamesferrassie said:


> any ideas as to where i can get a pippette from?
> 
> my beardie doesnt drink from his water bowl nor the bath when i give him a soak so i have to give him water manually via a spray bottle.
> 
> the spray bottle is pretty useless as it just gives theo a nice shower and not a drink :bash:


Try your local chemist, failing that my young lady gets them from shops that sell nail stuff.


----------



## Michaela93

mork said:


> i think most dont drink, i know mine dont
> 
> more from the food


Agreed, although I have seen a beardie in a pet store drinking once.
Mine only drinks from his bath water, but only started doing it about 6 months ago, and he's now 3 


I'm so excited! I reserved a beardie from Where Dragons Dwell a few weeks ago and I can't wait to get her! Still gotta wait till february though :whip:


----------



## atnas666

Jamesferrassie said:


> any ideas as to where i can get a pippette from?
> 
> my beardie doesnt drink from his water bowl nor the bath when i give him a soak so i have to give him water manually via a spray bottle.
> 
> the spray bottle is pretty useless as it just gives theo a nice shower and not a drink :bash:




How come ur trying to force him to drink water...

If your feeding him greens and giving him a bath he wont need any more. He will get it through his food, plus they take it in through there skin(most beardies dont drink)
one of our babes drinking water off the viv glass whilst balancing on her tail
and an other
Ours loves playing in her water


----------



## dm66n66

over 600 comments and 9000 views keep them comign lets keep the thread going like if you think we should try to be the best thread :no1:: victory:


----------



## Pobs147

*help*

Hi all, i would like to know what peoples views are on using either stones or wood for the basking spot? I was going to use stones under the basking spot and one of those large bamboo roots across the length of viv, so he can get close to the uv, would that be ok?

I was going to use the Arcadia T5 d3 12% tube and controller for the uvb, would it be best putting this on the roof of the viv or halfway down the back (the vivs 24" high).

could anyone recommend a good thermostat for me, i like this one, would it be a good choice? http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/l...ii-tc-2uk.html


----------



## scotty667

Pobs147 said:


> Hi all, i would like to know what peoples views are on using either stones or wood for the basking spot? I was going to use stones under the basking spot and one of those large bamboo roots across the length of viv, so he can get close to the uv, would that be ok?
> 
> I was going to use the Arcadia T5 d3 12% tube and controller for the uvb, would it be best putting this on the roof of the viv or halfway down the back (the vivs 24" high).
> 
> could anyone recommend a good thermostat for me, i like this one, would it be a good choice? http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/l...ii-tc-2uk.html


Once i get my beardy's their new vivarium then i will be using a big heavy slate rock for their basking spot and then their tree bit they got now will be getting sterilised for my corn snake and i will be getting them one of them bamboo thing's that come with the starter kit for the beardy's.


----------



## scotty667

I'll be getting some more picture's today hopefully.


----------



## scribbles

dm66n66 said:


> :welcome:i couldnt find a bearded dragon thread and thought id start one,
> you can put anything you want wether it be pictures of the animals themselves, their enclosures or questions and advice. maybe say why you like bearded dragons, lets keep this thread going as i dont seem to be able to find one,
> ill start i had a blood red bearded dragon when i was younger but sadly my grandparents made me get rid of her, now ive got my first beardie now im older heres a pic of mine.
> by the way hes not on sand anymore as he ate the sand
> image


 
This dragon looks extremely like mine, is yours male or female? arent they the most fascinating creatures of all?


----------



## Jamesferrassie

atnas666 said:


> How come ur trying to force him to drink water...
> 
> If your feeding him greens and giving him a bath he wont need any more. He will get it through his food, plus they take it in through there skin(most beardies dont drink)
> one of our babes drinking water off the viv glass whilst balancing on her tail
> and an other
> Ours loves playing in her water


I am not trying to force him to drink. the reason why i ask is because he looks dehydrated, hence why i want something that will aid me in getting him to have a drink. as mentioned in my post he doesnt drink from his water bowl nor his bath.


----------



## robzab

Jamesferrassie said:


> I am not trying to force him to drink. the reason why i ask is because he looks dehydrated, hence why i want something that will aid me in getting him to have a drink. as mentioned in my post he doesnt drink from his water bowl nor his bath.


If he eats his veggies soak them in water before you offer them. Also make sure his bugs are hydrated with fruit or bug water


----------



## Jamesferrassie




----------



## scotty667

Jamesferrassie said:


> image


Wooo someone's in a MOOD.LOL.


----------



## Jamesferrassie

scotty667 said:


> Wooo someone's in a MOOD.LOL.


 
haha he saw his lady friend!


----------



## Loach Dragon

Hey guys me again  I'm just curious on how to get my Beardie hydrated and eating his Veg?.

I soak his Veg before feeding him he has fresh water everyday in his viv and we bath him every 2 days and my girlfriend sprays him every now and again. But he hasn't touched his Veg in about 3 days and he wont drink when in the bath and the only time he licks things is when he is out of the viv and is exploring the front room we've never seen him lick his face after being sprayed or in the bath. 

The reason I'm getting a but concerned is that we are running low on crickets and have run out of hoppers and meal/wax worms and we have had to order some more but they wont be here till Saturday or possibly Monday at the latest so he will have no other option but to eat veg but there lies the problem lol . 

any ideas on what we could do or try? I know some people starve there dragons for 2-3 days but I don't think I could do that it doesn't seem right.


----------



## 123dragon

Jamesferrassie said:


> I am not trying to force him to drink. the reason why i ask is because he looks dehydrated, hence why i want something that will aid me in getting him to have a drink. as mentioned in my post he doesnt drink from his water bowl nor his bath.


if he doesnt drink the droplets when sprayed i doubt if he will drink with a pipet 
if he was thirsty im sure he would drink lol 
but i geuss u could try


----------



## robzab

Loach Dragon said:


> Hey guys me again  I'm just curious on how to get my Beardie hydrated and eating his Veg?.
> 
> I soak his Veg before feeding him he has fresh water everyday in his viv and we bath him every 2 days and my girlfriend sprays him every now and again. But he hasn't touched his Veg in about 3 days and he wont drink when in the bath and the only time he licks things is when he is out of the viv and is exploring the front room we've never seen him lick his face after being sprayed or in the bath.
> 
> The reason I'm getting a but concerned is that we are running low on crickets and have run out of hoppers and meal/wax worms and we have had to order some more but they wont be here till Saturday or possibly Monday at the latest so he will have no other option but to eat veg but there lies the problem lol .
> 
> any ideas on what we could do or try? I know some people starve there dragons for 2-3 days but I don't think I could do that it doesn't seem right.


Best I could advise would be get to [email protected] for some emergancy bugs and a tub of bug water, gut load the bug with the water and some greens and get them fed to the beardie.


----------



## Loach Dragon

robzab said:


> Best I could advise would be get to [email protected] for some emergancy bugs and a tub of bug water, gut load the bug with the water and some greens and get them fed to the beardie.


That could be an option I think i'll give that a try thanks.


----------



## Nick_96297

Hi everyone just ordered these things from surrey pet supplies for my beardie's night time temps are they ok?, also they are for a 4ft viv: exo terra 60w ceramic heater and microclimate b2 pulse proportional thermostat

Thanks

Nick : victory:


----------



## atnas666

Nick_96297 said:


> Hi everyone just ordered these things from surrey pet supplies for my beardie's night time temps are they ok?, also they are for a 4ft viv: exo terra 60w ceramic heater and microclimate b2 pulse proportional thermostat
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick : victory:


hi do you really need to warm it up... normally hosue temp is fine

what temp is it at night


----------



## Nick_96297

Sometimes it goes down to 13c in my house at night as the central heating is never on at night I appreciate what you mean as most houses don't drop below 16c at night usually and this is the minimum for beardies so would be fine, so are the items I have ordered ok or not?

Nick : victory:


----------



## atnas666

Nick_96297 said:


> Sometimes it goes down to 13c in my house at night as the central heating is never on at night I appreciate what you mean as most houses don't drop below 16c at night usually and this is the minimum for beardies so would be fine, so are the items I have ordered ok or not?
> 
> Nick : victory:


yeah should be plenty but dont forget to use a ceramic bulbholder and you must use a stat.


sure u were knew this


----------



## atnas666

scotty667 said:


> Wooo someone's in a MOOD.LOL.


here some 1 else in a mood


----------



## Nick_96297

atnas666 said:


> yeah should be plenty but dont forget to use a ceramic bulbholder and you use a stat


My ceramic bulb holder is rated to 1000w and heat resistant cable rated to 90c lol so I think I should be ok, as said above will be using a microclimate b2 pulse stat. One question where should the probe be for the stat in the viv as I am going to place the ceramic heater right in the middle of the viv.

Thanks

Nick :2thumb:


----------



## atnas666

i would put it where ur dragon normally sleep's (if has a normal place)... Other wise i would put it under the CHE should be fine as you dont want to heat it up 2 much


----------



## Lexilou2

Just checking my viv is dropping to between 17 and 18 degrees c on a night. Dave (beardie) is 4 and a half months, is this an ok temperature?


----------



## Nick_96297

atnas666 said:


> i would put it where ur dragon normally sleep's (if has a normal place)... Other wise i would put it under the CHE should be fine as you dont want to heat it up 2 much


Would putting the che in the middle of the viv be ok then as he usually sleeps under his habba hut in the hot end or in the middle of the viv?

Thanks

Nick : victory:


----------



## atnas666

It would be perfect as your only raising ambient temp


----------



## 123dragon

atnas666 said:


> hi do you really need to warm it up... normally hosue temp is fine
> 
> what temp is it at night


i think this is one of those things 
can they survive with room temp at night time...? yes
do they like it i dont know about others but mine wont eat if he sleeps at those temps, 
will they sit under extra heat at night, yes most beardies i know will


----------



## atnas666

Night time temps in central oz range from 10'c (winter) to about 20'c summer so any where between 15-20'c should be fine  up to you witch u choose tho..


:2thumb:

If your beardies eat more at the temp u have sweet :2thumb:


----------



## 123dragon

atnas666 said:


> Night time temps in central oz range from 10'c (winter) to about 20'c summer so any where between 15-20'c should be fine  up to you witch u choose tho..
> 
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> If your beardies eat more at the temp u have sweet :2thumb:


yeah but they are in a wooden box, in england in sure wild beardies dont like the cold either


----------



## scotty667

Loach Dragon said:


> That could be an option I think i'll give that a try thanks.


Order some roach's they last really long if you get a heatmatt on them and get them a big plastic tub.


----------



## Loach Dragon

I was also thinking about putting something into his water like something that floats and moves about that could catch his eye and make him want to eat it and in the process it makes him drink but obviously the object will have to be something that can I've be edible or am I being a bit to ambitious.


----------



## scotty667

Loach Dragon said:


> I was also thinking about putting something into his water like something that floats and moves about that could catch his eye and make him want to eat it and in the process it makes him drink but obviously the object will have to be something that can I've be edible or am I being a bit to ambitious.


You could do that maybe get some water cress and brake up and let some float across the water or something like that.


----------



## Lexilou2

Well true to your word Dave is turning into a bottomless pit....20 crickets and 10 hoppers plus veg today.

He also now demands play time at about 7.30 he throws a stop to come and, and does not want to go home again....he fell asleep on my knee last night :flrt:

One quick question his basking temp at the min is about 45degrees c with him being at baby, at what point should I look to reduce this?


----------



## scotty667

To be honest i have never understood the dropping of temperature's when their adult's because in the wild they don't migrate to a different country do they just my opinion though.


----------



## 123dragon

scotty667 said:


> To be honest i have never understood the dropping of temperature's when their adult's because in the wild they don't migrate to a different country do they just my opinion though.


my beardie basks at 49c its the temp that he likes to live at, and im sure he would have it hotter


----------



## Lexilou2

suits me means I don't have to fiddle about with his thermostat.

He seems happy enough, sometimes hes sat basking, sometimes just sat in the warm end and sometimes in the cool end. He thermoregulates (I call it panting) and has a brilliant appetite so seems to be doing well.

I never realised he'd have such a massive character he is ace!!!


----------



## scotty667

Lexilou2 said:


> suits me means I don't have to fiddle about with his thermostat.
> 
> He seems happy enough, sometimes hes sat basking, sometimes just sat in the warm end and sometimes in the cool end. He thermoregulates (I call it panting) and has a brilliant appetite so seems to be doing well.
> 
> I never realised he'd have such a massive character he is ace!!!


HAHA yeah they are i went to a pet shop today and saw some absolutely humongous beardy's and i mean huge must of been german giant's.LOL.


----------



## Crestieguy

Great thread and gotta add my 2 to this.
My male 'Yoshi' is a bloodred and my female 'Princess' is a citrus x florida orange.
Thery are due to get split up because they are getting to that age lol.
Gonna keep him by himself and get another nice morph to be with my female and hopefully make some nice babies in the future


----------



## scotty667

Crestieguy said:


> Great thread and gotta add my 2 to this.
> My male 'Yoshi' is a bloodred and my female 'Princess' is a citrus x florida orange.
> Thery are due to get split up because they are getting to that age lol.
> Gonna keep him by himself and get another nice morph to be with my female and hopefully make some nice babies in the future
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


I really like the little line going down the female's face look's really cool.: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:.


----------



## Crestieguy

scotty667 said:


> I really like the little line going down the female's face look's really cool.: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:.


Cheers mate, she is a stunner. She has grew so much in the past while, shes starting to make him look small lol


----------



## Loach Dragon

123dragon said:


> my beardie basks at 49c its the temp that he likes to live at, and im sure he would have it hotter


My basking is 31.5 that's all the thermostat will let us set it to but I've people using the same 1 and have it going up to 42c.

Could it be to cold for my Dragon and causing him not to eat or drink?


----------



## scotty667

Loach Dragon said:


> My basking is 31.5 that's all the thermostat will let us set it to but I've people using the same 1 and have it going up to 42c.
> 
> Could it be to cold for my Dragon and causing him not to eat or drink?


It could be YES the easy solution go and get a higher wattage bulb and use what wattage bulb have you got at the moment.


----------



## scotty667

Right quick question people if no one's know then i will start a thread about it just noticed when i got my beardy UV tube i thought i got a 10% but i actually pick up a 12% D3 tube i just wondered how long these lasted?.
For example:
6 month's
12month's.


----------



## Crestieguy

I always go with 6 monts mate. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## scotty667

Crestieguy said:


> I always go with 6 monts mate. Better to be safe than sorry.


Yeah i think i better get one then as it's just gone over 6 month's now probably about 6month's 1 week i think as i got it in mid July.


----------



## Crestieguy

scotty667 said:


> Yeah i think i better get one then as it's just gone over 6 month's now probably about 6month's 1 week i think as i got it in mid July.


I do think some last 12 months but they arent too expensive so i think its worth changing every 6.


----------



## scotty667

Crestieguy said:


> I do think some last 12 months but they arent too expensive so i think its worth changing every 6.


Yeah better be safe then sorry but i think i might invest in one of those UV reader's or whatever their called.


----------



## 123dragon

Loach Dragon said:


> My basking is 31.5 that's all the thermostat will let us set it to but I've people using the same 1 and have it going up to 42c.
> 
> Could it be to cold for my Dragon and causing him not to eat or drink?


yes that is at least 10c to low for his basking area really, 
you could either get a new dimmer stat or move the probe a bit further away and use a digital thermomitor to check temp on basking area


----------



## Loach Dragon

123dragon said:


> yes that is at least 10c to low for his basking area really,
> you could either get a new dimmer stat or move the probe a bit further away and use a digital thermomitor to check temp on basking area


I will do that for now thanks for the advise.


----------



## scotty667

Loach Dragon said:


> I will do that for now thanks for the advise.


I still would try a higher wattage bulb though just in case.


----------



## Loach Dragon

scotty667 said:


> I still would try a higher wattage bulb though just in case.


I will try this 1st thing when I awake (on night shift atm). but I don't think it will make a difference though because if the temp rises anything over 31.5 the heat lamp switches off and will only turn off if it dips below 29.5 which I personally thought that was to low in the 1st place, but this digital Thermostat that we have has been locked to these setting and there were no instructions that came with it when we adopted the Beardie and got give the Viv for free.

I will be asking for advice on setting up a new Vivarium next week because I think that the viv is to small for him.


----------



## scotty667

Loach Dragon said:


> I will try this 1st thing when I awake (on night shift atm). but I don't think it will make a difference though because if the temp rises anything over 31.5 the heat lamp switches off and will only turn off if it dips below 29.5 which I personally thought that was to low in the 1st place, but this digital Thermostat that we have has been locked to these setting and there were no instructions that came with it when we adopted the Beardie and got give the Viv for free.
> 
> I will be asking for advice on setting up a new Vivarium next week because I think that the viv is to small for him.


Oh isn't their some instruction's you can find through Google or if someone has the exact same make as you could spare 10 minute's in telling you how to change it.


----------



## Loach Dragon

scotty667 said:


> Oh isn't their some instruction's you can find through Google or if someone has the exact same make as you could spare 10 minute's in telling you how to change it.


Yeah I've got a whole night shift to find it so Ill get onto that now  and ill also start to research on setting up a new Vivarium and get some ideas and look at there natural habitat and try and create something similar.


----------



## BrianSpringthorpe

*Breeding*

Could do with a bit of advice
I recently moved my 2 beardies from a 3ft viv into a 6ft x 2 x 2 fish tank, reason being the tank is in the front room and i wanted them to be a bit of a show piece, i was warned that the beardies wouldnt like going into a glass tank and it might also be difficult to keep the temp regulated correctly. Fortunatly the move seems to have worked really well, they both seem very happy in their new home and are more active now they have more space and more things to climb over etc, so happy in fact they have started mating which was a bit of a shock to me as i thought originally the male was attacking the female ( they aint gentle are they ) Anyway back to my point, I have no idea whatsoever what to do if the mating is sucsesful and results in eggs being layed so any advise for a first timer would be very much appreciated


----------



## robzab

I think best advice but would be to split them straight away, and keep them apart from now on. They will breed a lot, and the market is saturated for beardies, so you will struggle to sell them.

Have a look in the breeding forum for tips. But honestly cross your fingers they haven't mated successfully and split them up today


----------



## nicnet

Loach Dragon said:


> I will do that for now thanks for the advise.



Dimmers can be a pain to set up right.

one I made earlier

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/698250-how-set-up-beardie-temps.html


----------



## ReptileLove01

*Help please*

i am desperate for heating and lighting advice as i just cannot get it right!

right this is what i have if you could advise me i would be so grateful.

- 4ft viv
- 100W clear house bulb
- ceramic bulb emmited no light
- UV strip 10.0
- 1 dimming thermostat with probe
- and a thermostat on the wall in the middle.


please please advise me where youd put things in order to create a basking spot and cool end etc as i just cannot get it right.

thankyouo :flrt:


----------



## robzab

Hi,

My set up for temp is:

Basking lamp at one end, about 4 inch form the side, in the middle.

That's on a thermostat with the probe at the other end about 4 inch in again.

Then I have a digital thermometer with 2 probes, one at the cool end, one under the basking lamp.

I set the dimmer stat so the cool end is around 27 C, which gives a nive hot basking area too.

Or PM Nicnet, she is the beardie rox0r


----------



## ReptileLove01

thankyou!!

so could i use my regular house bulb as basking bulb?
and what about my ceramic bulb xx


----------



## robzab

You don't really need a ceramic, unless your house gets below about 15C at night.

A standard 100w spotlight bulb will be plenty.

If you do get cold at night then use the spotlight for basking so the beardie associates it with the light and have the ceramic anywhere on low for nights.


----------



## ReptileLove01

My regular house bulb wasn't providing sufficient temps so i was advised by my reptile shop to get the ceramic bulb for during the day :/ the temp is much better i just dont no where to putthe spotlight in relation to the ceramic x


----------



## robzab

ReptileLove01 said:


> My regular house bulb wasn't providing sufficient temps so i was advised by my reptile shop to get the ceramic bulb for during the day :/ the temp is much better i just dont no where to putthe spotlight in relation to the ceramic x


right next to it would be best


----------



## ReptileLove01

ok so they cant bask under the ceramic bulb they have to have light? x


----------



## robzab

ReptileLove01 said:


> ok so they cant bask under the ceramic bulb they have to have light? x


they can but they tend to associate heat with light


----------



## ReptileLove01

so you think the best idea would be to place the bulb next to the ceramic at the hot end of the viv x?

your advice has been fantastic xx


----------



## robzab

ReptileLove01 said:


> so you think the best idea would be to place the bulb next to the ceramic at the hot end of the viv x?
> 
> your advice has been fantastic xx


That's the advice I've seen people who use ceramics give yeah.

good luck getting it set up right


----------



## nicnet

Careful to make sure that the light is not a heat light though, that will just increase your temps. If using ceramic heat then use an energy saver light next to it, that gives the light stimulus but no heat.

It also depends purely on what thermostat your using. Light and ceramic stats are different.

Read back on last page and you'll see a link I posted on how to set up beardie temps.


----------



## Loach Dragon

This morning I altered the temp on the thermostat from 31.5 to 40 since that has happened every now and again our Beardie keeps opening his mouth could this be to hot for him all of a sudden?. Should I lower it to say 36 then gradually knock up the heat every week? to get him accustom to the heat change?


----------



## 8people

Gaping is when they're thermoregulating. It's what should happen when they're basking for any fair amount of time. As long as there is a heat gradient in the vivarium so he can waddle somewhere cooller when the fancy takes him. If he's gaping in the cool end then it's far too warm for him overall, keep an eye on the thermometer if your concerned it's getting too hot in there.


----------



## Lexilou2

Our beardie pants when he's basking, its perfectly normal its how they thermoregulate, ours does it for so long and then takes himself off to the cooler end when he's had enough.

Quick question while I'm here can beardies go off their food when they are due a shed? He is still eatting just not as much as he was.


----------



## scotty667

What are people view's on the dominating issue for example i got two beardy's yes they are male and female but the male has never once pestered her for you know the bird's and the bee's but i always see them sitting on each other the female might sit on the male one day and the male would sit on the female the next day but i heard that if one would sit on the other all the time that was the dominant one but mine never seem dominant over the other and they never get aggressive over food over fruit and veg or their water bowl i know most people will say i bet they do breed together but honestly they do not and i honestly don't understand it either and their is always someone in the house and would hear if their aggressive as my mum always check's on them even if they run to the other end of the vivarium.

Oh yeah they do not do it near the basking light either as i have two branch's that are next to each other where the basking spot is.


----------



## 8people

I have two females, but they sit on each other "in turns" the same way. It usually comes down to who gets the comfy spot first on a branch, the second beardy will want to sit there too... so she does.

Other than that supposedly beardies won't fight for dominance if they have a third party to defer dominance to. Aka the owner usually.


----------



## scotty667

8people said:


> I have two females, but they sit on each other "in turns" the same way. It usually comes down to who gets the comfy spot first on a branch, the second beardy will want to sit there too... so she does.
> 
> Other than that supposedly beardies won't fight for dominance if they have a third party to defer dominance to. Aka the owner usually.


Oh yeah i see i guess they both like the same part of the branch then LOL i guess then i am the third party as *touch wood* i have never ever seen them fight.


----------



## 8people

We had the starts of bickering at around 6 months of age in ours, nipped it in the bud at least! I'm home all day every day so I was around to interject if one of them got narky.

Usually headbutting, I started echoing what the bully was doing to the bully, took about a week for bully to figure out if she headbutted the other one (ironically the larger of the two at the time) she got a gentle prod at the same point, they then would both look at me as if I was insane and then act as normal. After that week the bully would sometimes go to run to the bigger one but stop in her tracks and glance over to me or the boyfriend if he was the only one in the room, then help herself to some salad to 'chill out' a bit.

They now won't sleep unless they're snuggled together, eat together, bask together, only time they really separate is when they come out of the vivarium they have little nooks and crannies they prefer to shimmy into, though a couple of those they share as well.


----------



## scotty667

8people said:


> We had the starts of bickering at around 6 months of age in ours, nipped it in the bud at least! I'm home all day every day so I was around to interject if one of them got narky.
> 
> Usually headbutting, I started echoing what the bully was doing to the bully, took about a week for bully to figure out if she headbutted the other one (ironically the larger of the two at the time) she got a gentle prod at the same point, they then would both look at me as if I was insane and then act as normal. After that week the bully would sometimes go to run to the bigger one but stop in her tracks and glance over to me or the boyfriend if he was the only one in the room, then help herself to some salad to 'chill out' a bit.
> 
> They now won't sleep unless they're snuggled together, eat together, bask together, only time they really separate is when they come out of the vivarium they have little nooks and crannies they prefer to shimmy into, though a couple of those they share as well.


If i go to get one of mine out the other one will run up and basically ask to come out as well LOL they do like being together and i know for sure my male is definitely younger then my female but i do not know his exact age but i do think he has matured now as he started doing the aggressive stage toward's me about 6-8month's ago not toward's the female but i have never seen them MATE and their is normally someone home to keep an eye out if their is any loud noises coming from the vivarium like fighting or scratching.


----------



## Loach Dragon

My beardie went mental earlier today after seeing his own reflection in the mirror. Was he trying to be Domitian or just being a bit of grumpy arse ? because he had a big black beard and making a sneezing kinda sound and bobbing his head back and forth with his mouth wide?


----------



## atnas666

Loach Dragon said:


> My beardie went mental earlier today after seeing his own reflection in the mirror. Was he trying to be Domitian or just being a bit of grumpy arse ? because he had a big black beard and making a sneezing kinda sound and bobbing his head back and forth with his mouth wide?


He wants u for dinner


----------



## Loach Dragon

atnas666 said:


> He wants u for dinner


Lol He was proper mental when I put him back in the viv he sat on his log just bobbing his head back and forth lol I just put my hand in and left it on his back until his beard when normal again which was some time. But I'm at work so the Mrs can deal with him lol .


----------



## atnas666

Loach Dragon said:


> Lol He was proper mental when I put him back in the viv he sat on his log just bobbing his head back and forth lol I just put my hand in and left it on his back until his beard when normal again which was some time. But I'm at work so the Mrs can deal with him lol .


lol he's just being a grump guy.. are males have days of being like this


----------



## Merritt87

what does this mean when he spreads his back?? seen him do it couple times 

in the viv and he done it in his bath aswell?










cheers ed


----------



## atnas666

Depends when he does it lol... Can be a sing of being scared or simply bigger surface area more heat taken in


----------



## robzab

Merritt87 said:


> what does this mean when he spreads his back?? seen him do it couple times
> 
> in the viv and he done it in his bath aswell?
> 
> image
> 
> cheers ed


Mine does it first thing in the morning in his basking spot, and when he's sat on me.

heat absorption thing for him i think


----------



## atnas666

:2thumb:


----------



## Nick_96297

One question for you guys my beardie brian just turned 5 months two days ago and I have been feeding him once a day and he weighs 84g (today). He eats 20-30 silent brown crickets in one sitting and starting from tomorrow I will be feeding him twice a day, once in the morning an hour after his lights come on at 8:00am and when I come home then at 4:30pm which gives him two and a half hours to digest his food as his lighting is currently 7:00am-7:00pm which is 12 hours of light a day, am I doing everything right and his he the correct weight for his age? one thing I am concerned about is though is that I picked him up on the 21st of december and he shed but has not shed since then, is this ok?

Thanks

Nick : victory:


----------



## 123dragon

Nick_96297 said:


> One question for you guys my beardie brian just turned 5 months two days ago and I have been feeding him once a day and he weighs 84g (today). He eats 20-30 silent brown crickets in one sitting and starting from tomorrow I will be feeding him twice a day, once in the morning an hour after his lights come on at 8:00am and when I come home then at 4:30pm which gives him two and a half hours to digest his food as his lighting is currently 7:00am-7:00pm which is 12 hours of light a day, am I doing everything right and his he the correct weight for his age? one thing I am concerned about is though is that I picked him up on the 21st of december and he shed but has not shed since then, is this ok?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick : victory:


how big is he, it doesnt matter how old he is when you are talking about weight as each one is different


----------



## scotty667

Nick_96297 said:


> One question for you guys my beardie brian just turned 5 months two days ago and I have been feeding him once a day and he weighs 84g (today). He eats 20-30 silent brown crickets in one sitting and starting from tomorrow I will be feeding him twice a day, once in the morning an hour after his lights come on at 8:00am and when I come home then at 4:30pm which gives him two and a half hours to digest his food as his lighting is currently 7:00am-7:00pm which is 12 hours of light a day, am I doing everything right and his he the correct weight for his age? one thing I am concerned about is though is that I picked him up on the 21st of december and he shed but has not shed since then, is this ok?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick : victory:


To be honest i would not worry about his weight at all if he eat's a lot like that in one sitting and the shedding do not worry mine haven't shed for about 4 month's now maybe more but mine are both way over a year old.


----------



## Nick_96297

What would give you the best idea of the size of him, do you want a picture of him on his log or of me holding him or what?


----------



## scotty667

Nick_96297 said:


> What would give you the best idea of the size of him, do you want a picture of him on his log or of me holding him or what?


Holding him would be better as it give's a proper idea of him when on your hand rather than a log.


----------



## Nick_96297

Ok give me 5 minutes or so.


----------



## bizcuitz

*My beardie Chuckie*

Hey,
I need some advice! I've got a 9 month old beardie called Chuckie. I've been a bit worried about him as he hasn't eaten any crickets for 4 days. he has been eating his veg but i've been told at his age he needs more crickets than veg. He hasn't gone this long without food before. 
Any advice anyone can give me would be great 

Sophie


----------



## atnas666

bizcuitz said:


> Hey,
> I need some advice! I've got a 9 month old beardie called Chuckie. I've been a bit worried about him as he hasn't eaten any crickets for 4 days. he has been eating his veg but i've been told at his age he needs more crickets than veg. He hasn't gone this long without food before.
> Any advice anyone can give me would be great
> 
> Sophie


try locusts or worms may be bored of them


----------



## scotty667

bizcuitz said:


> Hey,
> I need some advice! I've got a 9 month old beardie called Chuckie. I've been a bit worried about him as he hasn't eaten any crickets for 4 days. he has been eating his veg but i've been told at his age he needs more crickets than veg. He hasn't gone this long without food before.
> Any advice anyone can give me would be great
> 
> Sophie


As said above try some locust or meal worm's or maybe buy some Dubai roach's for him.

Scotty


----------



## Nick_96297

Here you go guys, he is on my mum's arm by the way.



















What do you think?


----------



## scotty667

Nick_96297 said:


> Here you go guys, he is on my mum's arm by the way.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> What do you think?


Look's nice and healthy(fat but it's a good thing) to me mine was a tiny bit smaller then him when i got him last march i don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## bizcuitz

*My beardie Chuckie*

I have tried locusts but is not interested, he does normally eat them. He does like wax worms but i don't give them to him too often. I will try some meal worms maybe then


----------



## atnas666

Nick_96297 said:


> Here you go guys, he is on my mum's arm by the way.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> What do you think?


He looks really nice healthy...

so does the arm :whistling2:


----------



## Nick_96297

Thanks mate that has reassured me, anyone else have an opinion on brian?


----------



## Nick_96297

atnas666 said:


> He looks really nice healthy...
> 
> so does the arm :whistling2:


What do you mean by the arm lol?


----------



## atnas666

bizcuitz said:


> I have tried locusts but is not interested, he does normally eat them. He does like wax worms but i don't give them to him too often. I will try some meal worms maybe then


Give it go... If he still dont want any but is eating his greens ok just hold off for a half week/week may just not fancy bugs...

Some of ours have done this a few times


----------



## atnas666

Nick_96297 said:


> What do you mean by the arm lol?


dw was aimed at you lol..

Brian looks really health and a good size to me : victory:


----------



## Nick_96297

So as I said earlier do you think if I start feeding him twice a day it will be beneficial or do you think once a day is enough, also what about that he hasn't shed since I have had him, how often should I bath him?


----------



## son_lou_wak

Hiya need help on greens? 
My beardie is 16wks old eats around 80 size large crickets a day and is 11 inches long 75g in weight but he won't eat veg? 

Went out yesterday bought kale,spinach,watercress,mint,parsnip's and more but he won't go anywhere near them it's been two days now and he's just not interested! 
He's hungry as he eats all the crickets and begs at the vivarium window!!! 

How on earth do I get him to eat his greens? 

Does he have to eat greens? 

I've even tried hand feeding them to him but he keeps his mouth well and truly closed


----------



## scotty667

son_lou_wak said:


> Hiya need help on greens?
> My beardie is 16wks old eats around 80 size large crickets a day and is 11 inches long 75g in weight but he won't eat veg?
> 
> Went out yesterday bought kale,spinach,watercress,mint,parsnip's and more but he won't go anywhere near them it's been two days now and he's just not interested!
> He's hungry as he eats all the crickets and begs at the vivarium window!!!
> 
> How on earth do I get him to eat his greens?
> 
> Does he have to eat greens?
> 
> I've even tried hand feeding them to him but he keeps his mouth well and truly closed


He is still very young and might not touch them until he is a lot older but if you put some mealworm's on the fruit and veg he might go for them and get some of the fruit and veg.


----------



## son_lou_wak

Ok thanks so much I'll buy some at weekend


----------



## Nick_96297

Nick_96297 said:


> So as I said earlier do you think if I start feeding him twice a day it will be beneficial or do you think once a day is enough, also what about that he hasn't shed since I have had him, how often should I bath him?


Bump, can anyone help?


----------



## atnas666

Nick_96297 said:


> Bump, can anyone help?


continue as u are. (if u were me)
U dont want to much fat


----------



## bizcuitz

atnas666 said:


> Give it go... If he still dont want any but is eating his greens ok just hold off for a half week/week may just not fancy bugs...
> 
> Some of ours have done this a few times



Thankyou, i went and bought some wax worms and he ate them straight away. hopefully he will just get he appetite back.


----------



## atnas666

bizcuitz said:


> Thankyou, i went and bought some wax worms and he ate them straight away. hopefully he will just get he appetite back.


lol i think they will always love wax worms... they like chocolate or what eva to us... 

Dont give to many tho as they are basically just fat


----------



## Lexilou2

I would say Brian is a good size, Dave our beardie is nearly 5 months and is a lot smaller, we feed him twice a day and he is going through 20 or so crickets and/or hoppers a day plus he is starting to be a really really good veg eater, he has butternut squash, parsnip, papaya and spring greens every day.
I'm not too concerned about his size, he is a good eater, nice colour and very active so I think he is fine.


----------



## Loach Dragon

Hey all I'm looking at starting to feed my Lemmy on some Butterworms, Phoenix Worms, Silkworms are these ok ? and is it ok to try him on Green Pepper and Spinach ?

Oh and Has anyone ever fed there Beardie on Fruit Beetles Larvae


----------



## robzab

Loach Dragon said:


> Hey all I'm looking at starting to feed my Lemmy on some Butterworms, Phoenix Worms, Silkworms are these ok ? and is it ok to try him on Green Pepper and Spinach ?
> 
> Oh and Has anyone ever fed there Beardie on Fruit Beetles Larvae


Spinach is very high in oxalates, they bind calcium in the gut and will stop him metabolising it.


----------



## scotty667

robzab said:


> Spinach is very high in oxalates, they bind calcium in the gut and will stop him metabolising it.


Just had a look on your photobucket and you got load's of cricket's want to share LOL


----------



## Dalveen

*a few more pics*

a few pics of my niddy thermogating or as me and the wife lovingly call it "singing"

random pic first








singing

















and finaly hiding and singing


----------



## scotty667

Dalveen said:


> a few pics of my niddy thermogating or as me and the wife lovingly call it "singing"
> 
> random pic first
> image
> singing
> image
> 
> image
> and finaly hiding and singing
> image


HAHA since you said that it look's like it is singing.LOL.


----------



## robzab

scotty667 said:


> Just had a look on your photobucket and you got load's of cricket's want to share LOL


heh, I got 500 of them, but he's going through 30-40 a day.

I think he'd happily fight you for them


----------



## scotty667

robzab said:


> heh, I got 500 of them, but he's going through 30-40 a day.
> 
> I think he'd happily fight you for them


I'd let him have them then.


----------



## robzab

scotty667 said:


> I'd let him have them then.


your two could get them though, one to distract one to run off with the tub


----------



## atnas666

Loach Dragon said:


> Hey all I'm looking at starting to feed my Lemmy on some Butterworms, Phoenix Worms, Silkworms are these ok ? and is it ok to try him on Green Pepper and Spinach ?
> 
> Oh and Has anyone ever fed there Beardie on Fruit Beetles Larvae


Spinach Is not good they will eat all pepper but red they love the most......

Butterworms, Phoenix Worms, Silkworms They love all of these and are much better than wax worms


----------



## Dalveen

ok quick question - i recently got two large adult corn snakes, however since getting them my bearded dragon has seemed VERY distressed and runs from me and my partner - she always seems quite unhappy at the mo - is there anything i can do for her


----------



## scotty667

Dalveen said:


> ok quick question - i recently got two large adult corn snakes, however since getting them my bearded dragon has seemed VERY distressed and runs from me and my partner - she always seems quite unhappy at the mo - is there anything i can do for her


Nah nothing you can do but wash your hand with soapy water before you go near her and she is just getting use to the scent.


----------



## Lexilou2

Just a quick questions....are black striped on a beardies belly ALWAYS a sign of stress. Dave always seems to have them. His temps are 42, 32, 27, eatting well between 20 and 30 insects a dat plus daily salad of butternut squash, parsnip, papaya and spring greens. Should his belly be plain white or is it part of his pattern?


----------



## atnas666

Lexilou2 said:


> Just a quick questions....are black striped on a beardies belly ALWAYS a sign of stress. Dave always seems to have them. His temps are 42, 32, 27, eatting well between 20 and 30 insects a dat plus daily salad of butternut squash, parsnip, papaya and spring greens. Should his belly be plain white or is it part of his pattern?


Not always a sing of stress. If u can get picture for us it would help a lot


----------



## JoMc87

Hiya,

Can anyone recommend a good online supplier for crickets that would deliver to Liverpool? My local pet shops are very unrealiable. Thanks.


----------



## atnas666

scotty667 said:


> Nah nothing you can do but wash your hand with soapy water before you go near her and she is just getting use to the scent.


totally agree


----------



## neville

*Worried about my juvie beardy not eating*

My beardy has hardly eaten for 5 days. He is 8 months old. He is very sleepy and is simply refusing food, even hand fed mealworms which he always eats.
How long can they go without food.
Do I need to get him to the vet straight away?


----------



## Dalveen

JoMc87 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good online supplier for crickets that would deliver to Liverpool? My local pet shops are very unrealiable. Thanks.



I cant reconmend Blue Lizard reptiles enough - they have always been fantastic for me


----------



## Dalveen

yeah i have been doing but ill continue to do so - im also investing in some alcahol based hand sanitizers the stuff that evaporates - and i will be mounting dispensers pf it on all my vivs so i can use it before and after - hopefully that will cut down some of their distress


----------



## 123dragon

Dalveen said:


> yeah i have been doing but ill continue to do so - im also investing in some alcahol based hand sanitizers the stuff that evaporates - and i will be mounting dispensers pf it on all my vivs so i can use it before and after - hopefully that will cut down some of their distress


she will prob dislike the smell of the clenser even more than the snake smell, 
can she see the snakes ?


----------



## Dalveen

she might be able too yeah, but i dont really have anywhere else they can go at the moment - my house is full of damp and im having to live in one room while the council forces my landlord to do something about the black mold- i dont have anywhere else i can really put them


----------



## JoMc87

Dalveen said:


> I cant reconmend Blue Lizard reptiles enough - they have always been fantastic for me


 
Thanks very much, I'll check them out


----------



## scotty667

Dalveen said:


> yeah i have been doing but ill continue to do so - im also investing in some alcahol based hand sanitizers the stuff that evaporates - and i will be mounting dispensers pf it on all my vivs so i can use it before and after - hopefully that will cut down some of their distress


Yeah that's fine it just because it's a strange smell to her and she has never smelt it before one of my beardy's is fine with my snake i know it's bad and all but i think i got a picture of them together and this was about a year ago now lol.


----------



## scotty667

neville said:


> My beardy has hardly eaten for 5 days. He is 8 months old. He is very sleepy and is simply refusing food, even hand fed mealworms which he always eats.
> How long can they go without food.
> Do I need to get him to the vet straight away?


Is irt definitely a boy if so he might be maturing but it might be to early.


----------



## atnas666

JoMc87 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good online supplier for crickets that would deliver to Liverpool? My local pet shops are very unrealiable. Thanks.


surrey pet surpplies


----------



## JoMc87

atnas666 said:


> surrey pet surpplies


 
Wow, they sell everything! Thanks.


----------



## atnas666

JoMc87 said:


> Wow, they sell everything! Thanks.


no problem they are the cheapest u will find... but delivery of some items can be slow


----------



## neville

*beardy not eating*

Not really sure if a boy
don't know how old before you can tell. not much of a bulge there but acts like a male ie acts agressive if it sees its reflaction.
Do males go off their food when they start to mature (teenage angst?)



scotty667 said:


> Is irt definitely a boy if so he might be maturing but it might be to early.


----------



## Dalveen

I just had a major rearrangement of my living room - all the vivs are on the same wall now so no chance of them seeing each other - my poor leo drew the short straw and her viv is above the snakes so he might be a little miffed for a bit xD, but then my leo is painfully shy at the best of times so not much difference


----------



## scotty667

neville said:


> Not really sure if a boy
> don't know how old before you can tell. not much of a bulge there but acts like a male ie acts agressive if it sees its reflaction.
> Do males go off their food when they start to mature (teenage angst?)


Well when mine matured he was very aggressive toward's me but i never took any of it and just kept on with him for example getting him out and stroking him under the chin and he still never bite me i must be lucky and his beard was full on black and he did go off of food for a while but it could be worth getting a fecal test done from PALS just to be sure.


----------



## bizcuitz

atnas666 said:


> lol i think they will always love wax worms... they like chocolate or what eva to us...
> 
> Dont give to many tho as they are basically just fat



Yer i know thanks 
Just like a worried mother because he wasn't eating and didn't even think to get him them, i try not to feed them too often.


----------



## scotty667

How's your beardy now then with his pooping and eating????.


----------



## Trinage

Hi, i'm really worried about my bearded dragon Draco , the last week and a half shes gone mental, been running into the glass non stop constantly walking into it and jumping up at one end and scratching, then after a while she goes black so i take her out let her have a run around and put her back in, she goes to bask for a little bit then starts doing it again, this can go on for a good few hours before she takes a break, and when i put her downstairs for a run around she went upto the glass on the front door and started jumping and scratching and she was eating fine up till a couple days ago now she just doesnt seem interested BUT she doesnt seem ill, shes runing about, her heads up her eyes are not sunken, they're wide and awake, shes not droopy shes lively so i dont get it :S please help! her temps are normal, hot side between 90-105 , shes 3 by the way ive had her since a baby, but shes not pooping either, i've given her warm baths and messaged her belly but nothing, she almost fell asleep in the bath, shes lively and everything but why wont she eat . also she weighs about 450 grams, and about an hour after he bath she passed what seemed to be the white stuff you get with poo but very watery only the white stuff htough nothing else.


----------



## Trinage

Hi, i'm really worried about my bearded dragon Draco , the last week and a half shes gone mental, been running into the glass non stop constantly walking into it and jumping up at one end and scratching, then after a while she goes black so i take her out let her have a run around and put her back in, she goes to bask for a little bit then starts doing it again, this can go on for a good few hours before she takes a break, and when i put her downstairs for a run around she went upto the glass on the front door and started jumping and scratching and she was eating fine up till a couple days ago now she just doesnt seem interested BUT she doesnt seem ill, shes runing about, her heads up her eyes are not sunken, they're wide and awake, shes not droopy shes lively so i dont get it :S please help! her temps are normal, hot side between 90-105 , shes 3 by the way ive had her since a baby, but shes not pooping either, i've given her warm baths and messaged her belly but nothing, she almost fell asleep in the bath, shes lively and everything but why wont she eat . also she weighs about 450 grams, and about an hour after he bath she passed what seemed to be the white stuff you get with poo but very watery only the white stuff htough nothing else.


----------



## atnas666

Trinage said:


> Hi, i'm really worried about my bearded dragon Draco , the last week and a half shes gone mental, been running into the glass non stop constantly walking into it and jumping up at one end and scratching, then after a while she goes black so i take her out let her have a run around and put her back in, she goes to bask for a little bit then starts doing it again, this can go on for a good few hours before she takes a break, and when i put her downstairs for a run around she went upto the glass on the front door and started jumping and scratching and she was eating fine up till a couple days ago now she just doesnt seem interested BUT she doesnt seem ill, shes runing about, her heads up her eyes are not sunken, they're wide and awake, shes not droopy shes lively so i dont get it :S please help! her temps are normal, hot side between 90-105 , shes 3 by the way ive had her since a baby, but shes not pooping either, i've given her warm baths and messaged her belly but nothing, she almost fell asleep in the bath, shes lively and everything but why wont she eat . also she weighs about 450 grams, and about an hour after he bath she passed what seemed to be the white stuff you get with poo but very watery only the white stuff htough nothing else.


What substrate is she on?
is her belly feeling big? can you feel any lumps in her belly?


----------



## Trinage

shes on wood chippings as i was told sand causes impaction, and shes got a squishy tummy as always except on the side when i can sometimes feel her side bones when shes active but shes pretty podgy though


----------



## scotty667

Trinage said:


> shes on wood chippings as i was told sand causes impaction, and shes got a squishy tummy as always except on the side when i can sometimes feel her side bones when shes active but shes pretty podgy though


Wood chipping is honestly worst to use in my opinion as they can eat this and could cause it to scratch or cut her inside's when sand causing impaction i would honestly take it out and just use tile's or no substrate, i think the brumation period has just finished correct me if i'm wrong atnass.


----------



## Trinage

you dont think she has a parasite infection do you?? someone else sugested this to me but i also was told if it was parasites she would have a LACK of energy not jumping around


----------



## scotty667

Trinage said:


> you dont think she has a parasite infection do you?? someone else sugested this to me but i also was told if it was parasites she would have a LACK of energy not jumping around


You might want to get a PALS test done just to be sure better to be safe then sorry EH but i would think she would have a lack of energy yes but it might not be always the case and i think a PALS test cost something like £20-£30 but I'm not entirely sure on that.


----------



## Trinage

Facebook

here are pictures i took of her today while having her out, i set it to public so you should be able to see it


----------



## scotty667

Trinage said:


> Facebook
> 
> here are pictures i took of her today while having her out, i set it to public so you should be able to see it


Hmmm i am not entirely sure but her belly does look a little bloated but she could just be a well fed bearded dragon she could just be having a few off day's you might have to wait until a few more people see this or make a thread of your own so a lot of people will see it.


----------



## Trinage

hm okay thankyou, shes always been a bit of a podgy bugger lol, so you wouldnt say she had sunken eyes or looks bad?


----------



## scotty667

Trinage said:


> hm okay thankyou, shes always been a bit of a podgy bugger lol, so you wouldnt say she had sunken eyes or looks bad?


To be honest my beardy's eye's both look the same and they are both active little bugger's at the best of time's but in the morning when they wake up until about 2PM they still drowsy then they properly wake up lol.


----------



## atnas666

scotty667 said:


> Wood chipping is honestly worst to use in my opinion as they can eat this and could cause it to scratch or cut her inside's when sand causing impaction i would honestly take it out and just use tile's or no substrate, i think the brumation period has just finished correct me if i'm wrong atnass.


1 of my males woke up from brumation the start of last week.. so i would say yeah its ending.

As for wood chipping i would agree with you but i use aspen only coz ours love digging in it other wise i would use tiles..

I would also strongly recommend get a TEST done..

But IMHO she may have eggs and be trying to find some where to lay em.. ours get like this when its egg
time..

U may fell small round ish bits just above vent


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

Ours are out of brumation too and defo remove chips.


----------



## scotty667

atnas666 said:


> 1 of my males woke up from brumation the start of last week.. so i would say yeah its ending.
> 
> As for wood chipping i would agree with you but i use aspen only coz ours love digging in it other wise i would use tiles..
> 
> I would also strongly recommend get a TEST done..
> 
> But IMHO she may have eggs and be trying to find some where to lay em.. ours get like this when its egg time


Yeah i used to use wood chipping to be honest on my male but i had blue one's and his tail turn blue but it's normal now but yeah i was just saying what other people might of said i normally use sand but lately i just haven't put any in their and when i do i don't spread it out i leave it in lump's and big hill's because mine like to spread it out and scratch it.


----------



## atnas666

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Ours are out of brumation too and defo remove chips.


hi not seen u on in a while...whats ur opinion on this (Trinage'a dragon)


----------



## Trinage

Right so she doesnt look bad then? right now shes basking under her lamp, the last few hours shes been calm which i take as a good sign compared to the other days lol. but the rep vet near me wont be back till monday but they said i can call them up then and get over the phone advice before they see if they want me to come in to check her


----------



## Lexilou2

Some pic of Dave finally (one one of his belly, are his black strikes stress or pattern?)





































And a couple of his belly


----------



## atnas666

he looks nice.... if hes running around like happy larry. i would say they are just his patterns


----------



## scotty667

I second this^^^^

Just his pattern's as he doesn't look like he angry or scared he look's nice and healthy/happy.


----------



## robzab

Lexilou2 said:


> Some pic of Dave finally (one one of his belly, are his black strikes stress or pattern?)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And a couple of his belly
> 
> image
> 
> image


Dave looks a lot like my Yoshi, even down to the belly patterns. Yoshi's belly goes white when he is sat on me getting my heat, and when he is being fed.


----------



## RescueCat

Had a horrible dream that some man tried to crush my dragon and that he broke her ribs


----------



## Lexilou2

Thanks all I know I'm biased but i think he's fab :flrt:
He does run around and seems happy healthy and cheerful. He's just tucking into his tea as I type 5 crickets and 6 locusts plus some butternut squash...yummy!!!


----------



## scotty667

RescueCat said:


> Had a horrible dream that some man tried to crush my dragon and that he broke her ribs


Did you get a visual image of the man LOL.


----------



## atnas666

RescueCat said:


> Had a horrible dream that some man tried to crush my dragon and that he broke her ribs


Well tonight is ur chance to revenge her brake his ribs :devil:



> Lexilou2 Thanks all I know I'm biased but i think he's fab
> He does run around and seems happy healthy and cheerful. He's just tucking into his tea as I type 5 crickets and 6 locusts plus some butternut squash...yummy!!!


I wouldn't worry about it then most probably just his pattens


----------



## BeardedDragonMan

*Meet Bob and Marley*

Hello, I am new to the forum so thought I would say Hi to other reptile enthusiasts. I have 2 beardies Bob & Marley. They are just under a year old, I got them when they were 2/3 months old and have loved every minute of having them. Bob is a big friendly common beardie with nice markings, he loves to climb high up on the vines in my viv and sleeps there most nights. Marley is a beautiful German giant with lots of red and very placid, she loves attention and often falls asleep on me.


----------



## scotty667

BeardedDragonMan said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum so thought I would say Hi to other reptile enthusiasts. I have 2 beardies Bob & Marley. They are just under a year old, I got them when they were 2/3 months old and have loved every minute of having them. Bob is a big friendly common beardie with nice markings, he loves to climb high up on the vines in my viv and sleeps there most nights. Marley is a beautiful German giant with lots of red and very placid, she loves attention and often falls asleep on me.
> imageimageimageimage


:welcome: To RFUK and some nice beardy's you have their if their is any question's you have ask away and i'm sure everyone will try their best to help you with them.

Scotty.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

atnas666 said:


> hi not seen u on in a while...whats ur opinion on this (Trinage'a dragon)


I would say a vet check would see about impaction from the chips and do a fecal.
Didn't reply as it had already been covered lol

With a baby, wedding and house move planned this year been real busy do sorry I've not been on much


----------



## atnas666

(what he said lol)^

welcome: To RFUK and some nice looking beardy's you have their if their is any question's you have ask away and i'm sure everyone will try their best to help you with them.



Oz+Vivki


----------



## atnas666

Gemstone Dragons said:


> I would say a vet check would see about impaction from the chips and do a fecal.
> Didn't reply as it had already been covered lol
> 
> With a baby, wedding and house move planned this year been real busy do sorry I've not been on much


To be fair aint been on much either been busy moving hope all went well and nice to see you back


----------



## scotty667

atnas666 said:


> (what he said lol)^
> 
> welcome: To RFUK and some nice looking beardy's you have their if their is any question's you have ask away and i'm sure everyone will try their best to help you with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Oz+Vivki


It is just me or do i normally get their first LOL.

Scotty.


----------



## atnas666

yeah you do lol sorry  busy on the volvo forum to lol


----------



## scotty667

atnas666 said:


> yeah you do lol sorry  busy on the volvo forum to lol


HAHA i'm only on this forum LOL.

Scotty.


----------



## atnas666

lucky u.... dedication to the dragon

And ur other beasties


----------



## grammy55

*My First Reptile, a Beardie*

I got Zeni from a Reptile Rescue when he(or maybe she) was 5 weeks. My 10 yr old grand-daughter and I each got one. She did a great job of researching beforehand. I'm very proud of the great job she does of taking care of her Iggy. Iggy is bigger than my Zeni. He eats anything and everything. Mine is more finicky. A few weeks ago I measured her at 11.5 inches. She barely eats any veggies. Everyday I put nice tidbits of veggies and fruit in there for her to ignore. I try and try all kinds of things. Sometimes when she's gaping I stick stuff in and she eats it. Do you think she'll automatically start eating more vegetables as she/he gets older? I worry over her like a mother. I'd add a picture but not sure how to do it.


----------



## scotty667

grammy55 said:


> I got Zeni from a Reptile Rescue when he(or maybe she) was 5 weeks. My 10 yr old grand-daughter and I each got one. She did a great job of researching beforehand. I'm very proud of the great job she does of taking care of her Iggy. Iggy is bigger than my Zeni. He eats anything and everything. Mine is more finicky. A few weeks ago I measured her at 11.5 inches. She barely eats any veggies. Everyday I put nice tidbits of veggies and fruit in there for her to ignore. I try and try all kinds of things. Sometimes when she's gaping I stick stuff in and she eats it. Do you think she'll automatically start eating more vegetables as she/he gets older? I worry over her like a mother. I'd add a picture but not sure how to do it.


If she/he is 5 week's old then i wouldn't honestly expect her to touch any fruit or veg as most of their diet mainly consist's of live food untill they are abit older when it's mainly fruit and veg,

Hot to post a picture the most simple way of saying it is join photobucket.com download all of your picture's their and then it's just simply copy and paste here,

Any question's just ask away and i'm sure someone will try their best to answer it,

Scotty.


----------



## Crestieguy

Hi guys, I'm looking to upgrade my beardies home from a 3 x 1.5 x 1.5 to a 4 x 2 x 2. 
I'm just wondering as i will be moving all the equipment from the old viv to the new one. My uv tube is a 3ft one, will that be ok to still use or will I need a 4ft one? 
I know they are not really expensive it's just it's only a few weeks old and think it would be a waste if I didn't reuse it.


----------



## atnas666

Crestieguy said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking to upgrade my beardies home from a 3 x 1.5 x 1.5 to a 4 x 2 x 2.
> I'm just wondering as i will be moving all the equipment from the old viv to the new one. My uv tube is a 3ft one, will that be ok to still use or will I need a 4ft one?
> I know they are not really expensive it's just it's only a few weeks old and think it would be a waste if I didn't reuse it.


Hi. Imho the 3fr uv will be fine we have couple of small ones in our vivs. Because of this same reason. We just change them to 4ft when its time to change. Only coz it makes the viv a bit brighter.

Hope that helps.


Scotty- I beat ya that time lol


----------



## Crestieguy

atnas666 said:


> Hi. Imho the 3fr uv will be fine we have couple of small ones in our vivs. Because of this same reason. We just change them to 4ft when its time to change. Only coz it makes the viv a bit brighter.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> Scotty- I beat ya that time lol


That's ok then, was thinking it would be ok just wanted to make sure. 
Im thinking that I may tile the floor on this viv also, it's a toss up between tiles and sand, not too sure yet. 
I want it to look nice as I want it to be a centrepiece in my living room. 
Any pics of anyone's nice viv setup would be appreciated for some ideas


----------



## scotty667

atnas666 said:


> Hi. Imho the 3fr uv will be fine we have couple of small ones in our vivs. Because of this same reason. We just change them to 4ft when its time to change. Only coz it makes the viv a bit brighter.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> Scotty- I beat ya that time lol


I have a 3 foot one in my vivarium cause i don't understand how you would fit a 4 foot on in a 4 foot vivarium especially when the starter goes on it,

HAHA cheeky i was asleep still LOL late night,

Scotty.


----------



## atnas666

scotty667 said:


> I have a 3 foot one in my vivarium cause i don't understand how you would fit a 4 foot on in a 4 foot vivarium especially when the starter goes on it,
> 
> HAHA cheeky i was asleep still LOL late night,
> 
> Scotty.


coz the strip is usually just under 4ft lol...

hehe


----------



## scotty667

atnas666 said:


> coz the strip is usually just under 4ft lol...
> 
> hehe


HAHA that's false advertising then.


----------



## atnas666

lol yeah the old t8's 48inch so 4foot. but the new t5's are 46inch so just under 4foot (=fits perfectly) they noticed that problem and changed the size lol (arcadia any way)


----------



## RescueCat

My girl has such a long tail! She was trying to get under the repti-carpet and wasn't happy about the waterbowl being in the way!

(And yes, the bowl does say "Guinea Pig")


----------



## scotty667

RescueCat said:


> image
> My girl has such a long tail! She was trying to get under the repti-carpet and wasn't happy about the waterbowl being in the way!
> 
> (And yes, the bowl does say "Guinea Pig")


She look's a tad angry.

(Beat you that time atnass.)


----------



## atnas666

scotty667 said:


> She look's a tad angry.
> 
> (Beat you that time atnass.)


Yeah she looks tad angry




(dam u scotty. u not got any thing better to be doing)


----------



## RescueCat

Yes, she's shedding, so she's not in the best of moods! Strangely, she's extra cuddly though.

She also just walked straight into the glass of the vivarium, then carried on trying to walk through it!


----------



## atnas666

RescueCat said:


> Yes, she's shedding, so she's not in the best of moods! Strangely, she's extra cuddly though.
> 
> She also just walked straight into the glass of the vivarium, then carried on trying to walk through it!


lol the glass thing is very normal


----------



## RescueCat

Yes, she's an odd one, though. She once tried to reach the glass from the top of her bamboo, with her tongue outstretched trying to lick it! She ended up falling over! She also often tries to jump from one bit of wood to another and almost always ends up missing it!


----------



## scotty667

RescueCat said:


> Yes, she's an odd one, though. She once tried to reach the glass from the top of her bamboo, with her tongue outstretched trying to lick it! She ended up falling over! She also often tries to jump from one bit of wood to another and almost always ends up missing it!


I think someone think's their a bit of a chameleon then have she ever tried changing colour.LOL.


----------



## Lexilou2

How fast is a normal shed?!? Daves face was a bit peely yesterday so assumed he was starting.....nipped home at lunch time today he was fine, came home at 5.30 tonight and his whole back has peeled in one sheet, it was still hanging on when we got home, but fell off when touched. His tail still has to go.
Is that type of speed for a shed normal??

His colours are SO vibrant underneath!!!!


----------



## atnas666

Lexilou2 said:


> How fast is a normal shed?!? Daves face was a bit peely yesterday so assumed he was starting.....nipped home at lunch time today he was fine, came home at 5.30 tonight and his whole back has peeled in one sheet, it was still hanging on when we got home, but fell off when touched. His tail still has to go.
> Is that type of speed for a shed normal??
> 
> His colours are SO vibrant underneath!!!!


HI there,

there is no normal speed some are quick some slow.... some shed 1 part then the other a week later all is normal lol for beardie any way


----------



## robzab

Lexilou2 said:


> How fast is a normal shed?!? Daves face was a bit peely yesterday so assumed he was starting.....nipped home at lunch time today he was fine, came home at 5.30 tonight and his whole back has peeled in one sheet, it was still hanging on when we got home, but fell off when touched. His tail still has to go.
> Is that type of speed for a shed normal??
> 
> His colours are SO vibrant underneath!!!!


Yoshi was similar, his head started, then it peeled off all down his back in one, then his belly did the same.

But then he stopped for ages, and eventually his tail and feet peeled off, just in time for his head to start again.

It was ace watching him shed, he would puff his beard out and drag it on his basking rock to help scrape it off


----------



## atnas666

:flrt:


----------



## son_lou_wak

Monte is now eating his greens so thanks for the info about adding mealworms to it!!! 

He is actually now choosing to eat his greens over crickets and mealworms 

Monte the day I had him 6wks old









Monte now at 16wks old










---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.361343,-1.230278


----------



## atnas666

Spot on.

Glad we could help


----------



## scotty667

This thread has got a bit dull ever since i haven't been able to be on for the last couple of day's but anyway BUMP.

Scotty.


----------



## robzab

scotty667 said:


> This thread has got a bit dull ever since i haven't been able to be on for the last couple of day's but anyway BUMP.
> 
> Scotty.


Obviously you're the life and soul of the thread.....

Quick question, water dragons...how challenging to care for?


----------



## atnas666

Water dragons and be easy to look after.. Just require a lot of space...

and the humidity needs to be kept up... well with a CWD any way.







> Obviously you're the life and soul of the thread.....


No chance ! hehe


----------



## sugarkane

This is Idris, had him for a week, 4 years old 3 legs! He is awesome!http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/rossonline/Cazzs menagerie/?action=view&current=Jan12085.jpg


----------



## son_lou_wak

sugarkane said:


> This is Idris, had him for a week, 4 years old 3 legs! He is awesome!http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/rossonline/Cazzs menagerie/?action=view&current=Jan12085.jpg
> image
> image


He's cute  


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.361338,-1.230333


----------



## scotty667

robzab said:


> Obviously you're the life and soul of the thread.....
> 
> Quick question, water dragons...how challenging to care for?


You know what i think i am LOL,

Hmmm depend's which one you are talking about AWD the one i got well their not as tame as CWD but they require less humidity then CWD but are more aquatic LOL but they are stroppy git's as I'm writing this he's just staring me down LOL i think it come's down to the owner in the end how easy they are to care for but as long as you get everything right then you shouldn't have no problem's if you still wanna know anything else PM me cause after all it is the beardy thread LOL.

Scotty


----------



## MoonRockGecko

*hey*

Here are tyrone and Izzy


----------



## atnas666

:2thumb:


----------



## LFG

Evening folks.

I've just added a beardie care sheet to LivefoodsForGood.co.uk and would welcome any feedback or suggestions for changes or additions. The care sheet is based around a few others as well as failry limited personal experience, so thought it would be good to get it 'peer reviewed'.

The link is:

Bearded Dragon Care : LivefoodsForGood.co.uk, the best livefood at the best price

Thanks in advance

Matt


----------



## Moony14

About the housing you could mention for a young dragon instead of buying a small viv and then upgrading you can buy the adult size one and just section it off.


----------



## son_lou_wak

My 6wk old beardie was happy in a 4ft vivarium 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.361244,-1.230284


----------



## Moony14

It depends I think some can get stressed and struggle to catch their food.


----------



## atnas666

Moony14 said:


> It depends I think some can get stressed and struggle to catch their food.


Australia is bit bigger they manage there...
I think IMHO they get more stressed moving them to bigger viv after living in there little1


----------



## jadeybaby

samscott said:


> what can i add to my little guys viv people ;D image image : victory:



I'd say he could do with something higher up on the side of your uv tube, remember they have to be able to get within 10-12'' of the light for it to be benificial. 

Here's my set up for my 6 month old. Might give you some ideas?










Oh p.s. He's in his tube asleep, so hense why you cant see him. Popped the lights on just to take the pic.


----------



## RescueCat

My dad got some strawberries, so I gave my girl a little piece to see if she liked it. She ended up with a red mouth.

My fiancé panicked when he saw her and thought she'd been bitten by a cricket!


----------



## jpharro

that would have given me a panik as well :lol2:, a have one question: what should you do if your beardie goes into brumation?


----------



## LFG

Thank you to those who responded to my previous post and PMs asking thoughts on the care sheet. 

I have editted it to reflect these changes, and welcome any further comments. 

The new version is in the same place - 

Bearded Dragon Care : LivefoodsForGood.co.uk, the best livefood at the best price

A few subjects to throw out there for views/experiences/debate... 

- Substrates. Newspaper and reptile carpet seem to be the best options, but I notice a lot of people go with sand. Obviously this is what beardies would find in their natural habitat, but some warn against the risk of impaction. I had read about calci-sand being used as it is soluble and therefore less likely to impact, but have also had it suggested that it has a tendency to clump when wet, making it a higher impaction risk. 

- Dusting regimes. These seem to vary substantially from one person to another. What product and how often do you dust, and why?

Thanks again for your input
Matt


----------



## samscott

jadeybaby said:


> I'd say he could do with something higher up on the side of your uv tube, remember they have to be able to get within 10-12'' of the light for it to be benificial.
> 
> Here's my set up for my 6 month old. Might give you some ideas?
> 
> image
> 
> Oh p.s. He's in his tube asleep, so hense why you cant see him. Popped the lights on just to take the pic.


 yeh i was thinking that and a few days back i started a background so he will have that in around a week ;D thanks


----------



## atnas666

LFG said:


> Thank you to those who responded to my previous post and PMs asking thoughts on the care sheet.
> 
> I have editted it to reflect these changes, and welcome any further comments.
> 
> The new version is in the same place -
> 
> Bearded Dragon Care : LivefoodsForGood.co.uk, the best livefood at the best price
> 
> A few subjects to throw out there for views/experiences/debate...
> 
> - Substrates. Newspaper and reptile carpet seem to be the best options, but I notice a lot of people go with sand. Obviously this is what beardies would find in their natural habitat, but some warn against the risk of impaction. I had read about calci-sand being used as it is soluble and therefore less likely to impact, but have also had it suggested that it has a tendency to clump when wet, making it a higher impaction risk.
> 
> - Dusting regimes. These seem to vary substantially from one person to another. What product and how often do you dust, and why?
> 
> Thanks again for your input
> Matt


Hi in Australia they are not actually on sand most of there territory is more like sand stone/dry dirt. They very really coming to contact with actual sand..

So i would i would recommend using sandstone paving slabs thinner the better (cos of waits specially if in stacked vivs) and cheap from places like B&Q easy to clean as you can just remove them


----------



## robzab

Some photos from today





































It looks like blu tack on the basking stone, but it's modelling clay.


----------



## robzab

Couple more

yes I like close ups


----------



## jadeybaby

LFG said:


> Thank you to those who responded to my previous post and PMs asking thoughts on the care sheet.
> 
> I have editted it to reflect these changes, and welcome any further comments.
> 
> The new version is in the same place -
> 
> Bearded Dragon Care : LivefoodsForGood.co.uk, the best livefood at the best price
> 
> A few subjects to throw out there for views/experiences/debate...
> 
> - Substrates. Newspaper and reptile carpet seem to be the best options, but I notice a lot of people go with sand. Obviously this is what beardies would find in their natural habitat, but some warn against the risk of impaction. I had read about calci-sand being used as it is soluble and therefore less likely to impact, but have also had it suggested that it has a tendency to clump when wet, making it a higher impaction risk.
> 
> - Dusting regimes. These seem to vary substantially from one person to another. What product and how often do you dust, and why?
> 
> Thanks again for your input
> Matt



Substrate, I too was wary of using sand. the only thing i can say is it depends on your beardy and how you feed. My 6 month old for example is on sand because he rarely is fed inside his viv and he also has good aim when feeding, rarely taking more than a granule or two of sand. On the other hand i wouldnt put my 3 week old rescue on sand because his/her aim is terrible and i do feed inside the viv. I PERSONALLY WOULD NEVER USE CALCISAND. If you go with sand, childrens play sand that has been sifted works well, ALSO easier to clean out, and cheaper. Oh and i have a paving slab at the cool end which A: helps to keep the temp down, and B: gives you a sand free place to put your veg and water bowl.

So my advice would be that if your beardy is over about 4/6 months and has pretty good aim, OR you feed outside its home then, go for it. 

With regards to dusting, DUST ALL THE THINGS. I use calcium sup (Komodo, is the one i use) every feed and on his veg every day, EXCEPT twice a week i use nutribol ('a calcium balancer & multivitamin suppliment to help bone growth in snakes, lizards & tortoises'). Please note that there is no point using nutribol two days in a row it needs to be split up e.g. monday and thursday. Also remember you only need a pinch with feeds of either. I tend to put a load of crix in a box and shake it leaving some sup left over for the following day. (dont waste it, its expensive stuff).

Hope this helps and isnt to long and boring.

Jade


----------



## atnas666

love the tongue action


----------



## robzab

atnas666 said:


> love the tongue action


He was too quick for the exposure


----------



## jpharro

robzab said:


> Some photos from today
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> It looks like blu tack on the basking stone, but it's modelling clay.


loving the beardie :flrt::2thumb:: victory:


----------



## Nick_96297

Just thought I would give you guys an update on brian, he is now nearly 6 months old, will be 6 months on the 22nd of this month, and now weighs a 100g is this about right for his age now?, also he is finally shedding lol! Only on his legs and tail though. One quick question when should I change his lighting hours from 12 to 14 hours regarding seasons and how many times a week would you recommend bathing him?

Thanks

Nick : victory:


----------



## atnas666

Nick_96297 said:


> Just thought I would give you guys an update on brian, he is now nearly 6 months old, will be 6 months on the 22nd of this month, and now weighs a 100g is this about right for his age now?, also he is finally shedding lol! Only on his legs and tail though. One quick question when should I change his lighting hours from 12 to 14 hours regarding seasons and how many times a week would you recommend bathing him?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick : victory:


A bath once or twice a week is plenty.
I would change his day time hours about now if i was you


----------



## jadeybaby

Nick_96297 said:


> Just thought I would give you guys an update on brian, he is now nearly 6 months old, will be 6 months on the 22nd of this month, and now weighs a 100g is this about right for his age now?, also he is finally shedding lol! Only on his legs and tail though. One quick question when should I change his lighting hours from 12 to 14 hours regarding seasons and how many times a week would you recommend bathing him?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick : victory:



Not sure on the lighting front as i just have mine on a 12 hour cycle, I dont think its as important unless your trying to breed?

As for bathing, if he is shedding then every other day for 10 min is good or just use a spray bottle in his viv, everyday. This will get his skin nice and moist and keep the humidity in the viv good for shedding. Although remember that they are from dry arid lands so you dont want to over do it.
Any other time i wouldnt really bath him, maybe once every week/2 weeks and spray every other day, just make sure that he has fresh water everyday so he doesnt become dehydrated.

The other thing you could try when he is shedding (mine seemed to love) is skip the bathing and spraying and just put a tub of water in the viv, up to about shoulder hight but with some nice rough rocks in the bottom A: to stop it from falling over and B: they love rubbing against them to get the shedding skin off. Just make sure its not to deep and that your beardy can get in and out easily.


----------



## Nick_96297

atnas666 said:


> A bath once or twice a week is plenty.
> I would change his day time hours about now if i was you


What about his weight atnas?


----------



## atnas666

Nick_96297 said:


> What about his weight atnas?


Sorry yeah 100g is about rite.... 

Also keep ours on 13hr day permanently unless breeding as that is what they seem happy with (our non breeders )


----------



## Nick_96297

One question I have installed brian's ceramic heater in the middle of the viv with the pulse stat probe on the back wall in the middle of the viv as suggested by atnas, what temps should i set the stat to, the ceramic heater is for night time temps by the way as I have no central heating on at night and it gets very cold below 60f/16c at night. My only concern is that the thermostat a microclimate b2 pulse stat's lowest setting is 19c so if temps need to be set lower than this then I will have to return it to surrey pet supplies and get the habistat one that's lowest setting is 17-18c I think so tell me if I need to return it or not.

Thanks

Nick : victory:


----------



## atnas666

Nick_96297 said:


> One question I have installed brian's ceramic heater in the middle of the viv with the pulse stat probe on the back wall in the middle of the viv as suggested by atnas, what temps should i set the stat to, the ceramic heater is for night time temps by the way as I have no central heating on at night and it gets very cold below 60f/16c at night. My only concern is that the thermostat a microclimate b2 pulse stat's lowest setting is 19c so if temps need to be set lower than this then I will have to return it to surrey pet supplies and get the habistat one that's lowest setting is 17-18c I think so tell me if I need to return it or not.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick : victory:


It is just a matter of watching the temps im afraid. But you wont need to send it back as you can just move the probe up nearer the CHE.... to watch the temp without staying up at night i would recommend a thermometer  like this as it will tell you hottest and coldest temp it has got in your viv


----------



## Nick_96297

I did stay up one night to monitor the temps and the stat is keeping the temps regulated to 19c as that is what the stat is set to its lowest setting. What temps should I try and achieve then atnas and what are the ideal night time temps?

Thanks

Nick :2thumb:


----------



## CrabbyPatty

Hi beardie folks, please take a look at my beardie thread, i would really appreciate some help. Love the photos on here. :2thumb:


----------



## atnas666

Nick_96297 said:


> I did stay up one night to monitor the temps and the stat is keeping the temps regulated to 19c as that is what the stat is set to its lowest setting. What temps should I try and achieve then atnas and what are the ideal night time temps?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick :2thumb:


I would say 18c would be perfect. if you move the probe up a bit it will then be at its lowest temp at that point so under it should be slightly cooler..


if that makes sense.



> Hi beardie folks, please take a look at my beardie thread, i would really appreciate some help. Love the photos on here.


Just offm to find it.... but next time why not try posting in it in here


----------



## RescueCat

I'm relieved to find out a thick tail base is healthy! I panicked that my girl was underweight, due to some back wrinkles, but I'm guessing she's just not grown into her skin yet!

Silly girl, making me think she was too skinny!


----------



## jadeybaby

Nick_96297 said:


> One question I have installed brian's ceramic heater in the middle of the viv with the pulse stat probe on the back wall in the middle of the viv as suggested by atnas, what temps should i set the stat to, the ceramic heater is for night time temps by the way as I have no central heating on at night and it gets very cold below 60f/16c at night. My only concern is that the thermostat a microclimate b2 pulse stat's lowest setting is 19c so if temps need to be set lower than this then I will have to return it to surrey pet supplies and get the habistat one that's lowest setting is 17-18c I think so tell me if I need to return it or not.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick : victory:



I have the probe of my habistat at the cold end just inside the hide. That way if i set the lowest temp at 64*f then i know it wont ever go below that inside his hide where he sleeps. 
I dont know much about the pulse stats to be honest, but certainly with a standard stat i found it difficult to get the temp right without the basking light flicking on and off all day (my beardy didnt like this as it didnt allow him to bask properly). Now that the stat probe is in the cool end and set to 70/80f the light doesnt go off very often and he has a good temp range across the viv. 

For info 19*c is about 64*f which is a good night time temp. below 60 to cold above 70 to hot.


----------



## son_lou_wak

atnas666 said:


> Sorry yeah 100g is about rite....
> 
> Also keep ours on 13hr day permanently unless breeding as that is what they seem happy with (our non breeders )


I'm worried my beardie Monte is 13 inches long and weighs 110g he's only 16wks old ??? 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.361572,-1.230610


----------



## tracey_H_

Evening all! have done a thread bout this but thought i would try in here too.My beardie MoJo has just shed his tail,but it's near enough white underneath,it almost looks like he's going to shed again.He has seemed to get paler with each shed,and it's been a while since he's shed.If you could take a look at pics,if anyone has any ideas would appreciate it.Is not showing up as well in pics,as in the flesh! but it really does look white.And all the shed is deff of on the bit thats white.Ta muchly:2thumb:


----------



## jadeybaby

son_lou_wak said:


> I'm worried my beardie Monte is 13 inches long and weighs 110g he's only 16wks old ???
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps



His length is fine, (average is about 13/14 inches) I know this because my boy was very short/small when we got him at 15 weeks and i had to feed him up. At 6 months he's now at the right size for his age. 
Not sure on weight as i never weighed Dude when he was that age but if your worried about him being fat drop a pic and i'm sure someone could soon tell you.


----------



## jadeybaby

tracey_H_ said:


> Evening all! have done a thread bout this but thought i would try in here too.My beardie MoJo has just shed his tail,but it's near enough white underneath,it almost looks like he's going to shed again.He has seemed to get paler with each shed,and it's been a while since he's shed.If you could take a look at pics,if anyone has any ideas would appreciate it.Is not showing up as well in pics,as in the flesh! but it really does look white.And all the shed is deff of on the bit thats white.Ta muchly:2thumb:
> image
> image



Okay lets start with how old is your beardy? 
Do you know his breeding, i.e. what are his parents like, colour etc? this may give us some clues.
How long has it seemed to be getting paler?
Also does the scales/skin feel any differentfrom the rest of his body? i.e. does it feel smother than normal?


----------



## tracey_H_

He's 6 months old,i got him from a reptile shop so no idea on parents unfortunatly.He was quite dark when we got him at 6 weeks.It's really been the last few weeks he's been getting paler.I thought it was cos he was going to shed,but after this tail shed im not so sure.Heres a recent pic of him from about 2 weeks ago.He also has clear nails,which iv noticed a lot of beardies are darker.Also his markings on the side are a bluish colour,and nope he's really spikey!








Thanks for helping :2thumb:


----------



## jadeybaby

tracey_H_ said:


> He's 6 months old,i got him from a reptile shop so no idea on parents unfortunatly.He was quite dark when we got him at 6 weeks.It's really been the last few weeks he's been getting paler.I thought it was cos he was going to shed,but after this tail shed im not so sure.Heres a recent pic of him from about 2 weeks ago.He also has clear nails,which iv noticed a lot of beardies are darker.Also his markings on the side are a bluish colour,and nope he's really spikey!
> image
> Thanks for helping :2thumb:



I'm no expert by far but he looks like a leucistic or snow. 


The Leucistic bloodline of morph are completely white from head to foot, from the moment they hatch and into adulthood. 

Snow Bearded Dragons are often confused with the Leucistic bloodline given their white colouration at adulthood. However, snow's are hatched as pale pink that begins to fade within a few days and continues to develop into shades of white with dashes of pink and yellow. Snow's very rarely achieve an absolute white coat, instead retaining areas of contrasting highlights of pink or yellow. 

It could be that your guy is a Leuc/snow cross normal which would give it the darker colouration. 

As i said does the tail feel different from before? softer/smoother? Does he have any complaints with it, extra scratch his tailng against things or tail whipping?


----------



## tracey_H_

jadeybaby said:


> I'm no expert by far but he looks like a leucistic or snow.
> 
> 
> The Leucistic bloodline of morph are completely white from head to foot, from the moment they hatch and into adulthood.
> 
> Snow Bearded Dragons are often confused with the Leucistic bloodline given their white colouration at adulthood. However, snow's are hatched as pale pink that begins to fade within a few days and continues to develop into shades of white with dashes of pink and yellow. Snow's very rarely achieve an absolute white coat, instead retaining areas of contrasting highlights of pink or yellow.
> 
> It could be that your guy is a Leuc/snow cross normal which would give it the darker colouration.
> 
> As i said does the tail feel different from before? softer/smoother? Does he have any complaints with it, extra scratch his tailng against things or tail whipping?


 Ah right thank you! His tail has got a pinkish tinge to it now,just had a crafty stroke of his tail (i know that sounds so wrong!) and it does feel softer than the rest of him now,but still fairly spikey.He does tail whip a little bit,but normally only when he first comes out.Is this anything to worry about? in terms of future health problems?


----------



## jadeybaby

tracey_H_ said:


> Ah right thank you! His tail has got a pinkish tinge to it now,just had a crafty stroke of his tail (i know that sounds so wrong!) and it does feel softer than the rest of him now,but still fairly spikey.He does tail whip a little bit,but normally only when he first comes out.Is this anything to worry about? in terms of future health problems?



The tail whipping is probably just down to the way your holding him. Try and support his whole body when you take him out of his viv. Mine does it occationally when he feels off balance in my hand. 
Give it a few days, the softness could be down to having just shed. If it doesnt go back to its normal roughness then i'd be more concerned. 
As i said i'm no expert but i dont think its anything to worry about, i think it may just be a colour morph. But if it does become abnormally soft/smooth or seems tender to the touch then i'd call a vet. I've never seen anything about beardies tails going pale aside from when shedding and i look into just about everything beardy related and have done for about 3 years lol.

I'll keep an eye out and if i find anything i'll let you know, but just keep an eye on it. The softness should change to normal roughness once the shedding process is well over with. 

Obviously if anyone has any other ideas then please feel free to correct me. Only providing my insight based on my experience. And wouldnt want a beardy to come to harm if it could be anything else.


----------



## TiddlesRX7

Hi people. I'm shortly going to be the owner of 2 hatch-ling beardies. Well it's a little while off yet as their mother is still holding the clutch! But I thought I'd drop a post in here to say hello and ask a couple of questions. I've bought myself a Viv, This one
VivExotic 48in Viv & Cabinet Ellmau Beech
I've got a Repti glo 10.0 UV tube in it and a 100W ceramic heat lamp (black). Now since I have plenty of time to furnish it I'm not gonna rush out and buy stuff I thought I'd have a look at what other people do first. 
So first question,
Do you think I'll need another basking lamp in the viv as-well as the heat bulb?
Second question,
If I decide to furnish the viv with drift wood and rocks from the lakes near me ( I kinda want my viv to be personal inseted of bought from a shop) whats the best/safest way to disinfect them before I put then into the viv?

Cheers and Hello

Ade


----------



## tracey_H_

Ok thank you,he seems fine in himself.Still pigging his food,and is bright eyed and active.If he seems at all of he will be straight to the vets.I think he's coming up to body shed so will see what colour he is after that.Thanks again for help


----------



## jadeybaby

TiddlesRX7 said:


> Hi people. I'm shortly going to be the owner of 2 hatch-ling beardies. Well it's a little while off yet as their mother is still holding the clutch! But I thought I'd drop a post in here to say hello and ask a couple of questions. I've bought myself a Viv, This one
> VivExotic 48in Viv & Cabinet Ellmau Beech
> I've got a Repti glo 10.0 UV tube in it and a 100W ceramic heat lamp (black). Now since I have plenty of time to furnish it I'm not gonna rush out and buy stuff I thought I'd have a look at what other people do first.
> So first question,
> Do you think I'll need another basking lamp in the viv as-well as the heat bulb?
> Second question,
> If I decide to furnish the viv with drift wood and rocks from the lakes near me ( I kinda want my viv to be personal inseted of bought from a shop) whats the best/safest way to disinfect them before I put then into the viv?
> 
> Cheers and Hello
> 
> Ade



First of all, i wouldnt bother with the black heat light unless its for night time use. Beardies are attracted to light and see that as where their heat is going to be. You should get a standard light fitting and a 100watt bulb. This with give a good light source and at the right distance i.e. basking spot, will give you a nice 110f temp. 

Secondly with babies you want a 12% uv light in there rather than a 10%. The more uv the better. You can pick up a 12% tube on ebay. Make sure its new as they only have 6 months in them (make sure you make a date of its first use and change within 6 months).

As for drift woods and the like, i got all mine from the woods near me. The best way is to use a SMALL amount of antibac kitchen type spray with lots of hot water. Clean off anything that might be nasty on the logs/rocks and then cook them. Litrally. Stick them in the oven on about 200 for an hour or 2 (the longer the better), this will kill of any nasty bacteria or critters that might be living in the logs etc. 

Heres a pic of my set up so you can get some inspiration. 
http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/1559/snapshot201202051.jpg

If you have any questions on care or anything else, please ask people prior to getting your babies. All to often people get them and then ask the questions. Bad for the littlens. They are hardy little things but still need lots of research before bringing home. 
I resently rescued a baby from a shop which was on deaths door and even i was surprised by how different keeping a little baby is compared to a juvi. 
IF IN DOUBT ASK!!!!!!


----------



## TiddlesRX7

Brill thank you. Yeah I thought I'd join up early and learn as much as possable before actually owning them. These are my first Lizards so I've got to really! 
So you think a 100w basking light bulb will be ok in a 4' viv then? It just so happens I have stumbled accross one at work this morning!


----------



## son_lou_wak

TiddlesRX7 said:


> Brill thank you. Yeah I thought I'd join up early and learn as much as possable before actually owning them. These are my first Lizards so I've got to really!
> So you think a 100w basking light bulb will be ok in a 4' viv then? It just so happens I have stumbled accross one at work this morning!


I have a 100w basking light in my 4ft vivarium and it's perfect 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.361489,-1.230280


----------



## jadeybaby

TiddlesRX7 said:


> Brill thank you. Yeah I thought I'd join up early and learn as much as possable before actually owning them. These are my first Lizards so I've got to really!
> So you think a 100w basking light bulb will be ok in a 4' viv then? It just so happens I have stumbled accross one at work this morning!



Any bulb will do as long as its 70-100watt and the right distance from your basking platform. What i would suggest doing is once you've got everything you need, set it all up and leave it for a day maybe 2, if your house is of the cold veriety like mine, without anything living in it. That way you can check all your areas are getting to the right temp, that your stat is doing its job, and that you have EVERYTHING you want/need in there. There is nothing more annoying that finding out 2/3 days into your new friends coming home that the temps are all wrong and you have to re think everything. 
Example when i first set my viv up i turned it on made sure all the temps were right etc...... fantastic all set! It was only after I got Dude home switched the stat down that evening to 64* that i noticed the light in the viv kept coming on needless to say Dude didnt get a very good first ights sleep in his new home. NOT a terrible problem though (aside from a grouchy beardie. Yes they do get grouchy with not enough sleep, well Dude does anyway), I just bought a heat mat and placed it on the back wall. I leave the mat on all the time now that the weather is colder and it provides the extra boost the viv needs. Night time temps are around 65* 

The thing to remember (and i think this is probably the case with all reptiles) you'll always be learning. Wether its your beardies personal preferences, a better way of setting up, or a new feed it will always be changing. 

Remember at the hot end of your viv you want a basking platform of 110 with babies (100/105 with adults). 90 off the platform and 80 in your cool end. Also make sure you have good access to your uv. They need to be able to get within 12" of the lght for it to be worth having. 
I've put a pic of my 3 week olds set up to give you an idea. S/he is in a small viv at the mo because s/he is so tiny and recouping (i rescued it from deaths door about a week ago) 
http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/8784/snapshot2012020411.jpg

If im rammbling please feel free to tell me to shut up. I do go into detail, alot, because id rather give to much info than to little.


----------



## son_lou_wak

Is Monte FAT or is this normal he's a boy and 16wks old is 13 inches long and weighs 110g 



---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.361336,-1.230305


----------



## son_lou_wak

Ps at the moment he's shedding so looks rather dull and messy 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.361516,-1.230534


----------



## atnas666

tracey_H_ said:


> Evening all! have done a thread bout this but thought i would try in here too.My beardie MoJo has just shed his tail,but it's near enough white underneath,it almost looks like he's going to shed again.He has seemed to get paler with each shed,and it's been a while since he's shed.If you could take a look at pics,if anyone has any ideas would appreciate it.Is not showing up as well in pics,as in the flesh! but it really does look white.And all the shed is deff of on the bit thats white.Ta muchly:2thumb:
> image
> image


Hi Tracey from your pic i would say ur beardie is a citrus X hypo I would not worry about this at all.

Are hyposnow








Our Citrus


----------



## atnas666

TiddlesRX7 said:


> Hi people. I'm shortly going to be the owner of 2 hatch-ling beardies. Well it's a little while off yet as their mother is still holding the clutch! But I thought I'd drop a post in here to say hello and ask a couple of questions. I've bought myself a Viv, This one
> VivExotic 48in Viv & Cabinet Ellmau Beech
> I've got a Repti glo 10.0 UV tube in it and a 100W ceramic heat lamp (black). Now since I have plenty of time to furnish it I'm not gonna rush out and buy stuff I thought I'd have a look at what other people do first.
> So first question,
> Do you think I'll need another basking lamp in the viv as-well as the heat bulb?
> Second question,
> If I decide to furnish the viv with drift wood and rocks from the lakes near me ( I kinda want my viv to be personal inseted of bought from a shop) whats the best/safest way to disinfect them before I put then into the viv?
> 
> Cheers and Hello
> 
> Ade


Would agree normal buld is what you need. 

This is the best uv strip on the market and last 12months rather than 6months. (this is the correct size for your viv) You would also need a t5 controller for it


----------



## robzab

TiddlesRX7 said:


> Hi people. I'm shortly going to be the owner of 2 hatch-ling beardies. Well it's a little while off yet as their mother is still holding the clutch! But I thought I'd drop a post in here to say hello and ask a couple of questions. I've bought myself a Viv, This one
> VivExotic 48in Viv & Cabinet Ellmau Beech
> I've got a Repti glo 10.0 UV tube in it and a 100W ceramic heat lamp (black). Now since I have plenty of time to furnish it I'm not gonna rush out and buy stuff I thought I'd have a look at what other people do first.
> So first question,
> Do you think I'll need another basking lamp in the viv as-well as the heat bulb?
> Second question,
> If I decide to furnish the viv with drift wood and rocks from the lakes near me ( I kinda want my viv to be personal inseted of bought from a shop) whats the best/safest way to disinfect them before I put then into the viv?
> 
> Cheers and Hello
> 
> Ade


Hope you are planning to split them as soon as possible. 2 beardies shouldn't really live together past 6 months old (ish), they'll either rip each other to pieces, or the male will mate the female into an early grave.


----------



## atnas666

son_lou_wak said:


> imageimage
> Is Monte FAT or is this normal he's a boy and 16wks old is 13 inches long and weighs 110g
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


Looks healthy to me can you get pic of him on your hand. we can then judge much better


----------



## RescueCat

Went to pick up some crickets today, and asked if they had any small locusts (the ones that were out were bigger than my girl's head). The woman at the shop told me that was the only ones they had and that my beardie should be fine eating them, I told her that they were bigger than her head and she just said "She'll still eat them". I told her that I didn't want to give my girl impaction and left.

It makes me so annoyed when staff at places think that everyone who comes in is an idiot who'll believe anything.

Looks like I'm gonna have to order locusts online from now on and hope my postman actually rings the bell, last time I ordered live food, he, as per usual, couldn't be bothered knocking or even leaving us a note to say they were outside, and they ended up being outside for 3 days in our blue box! By the time I found them they were nearly all dead.


----------



## atnas666

robzab said:


> Hope you are planning to split them as soon as possible. 2 beardies shouldn't really live together past 6 months old (ish), they'll either rip each other to pieces, or the male will mate the female into an early grave.


Im afraid i disagree with this slightly

Two females specially if housed together since babes can and do live very well together.

2 males can live together again if housed together since babes and never see/smell a female (but generally much easier to just split)

2 females of the same size can be housed together even if not from a young age. (As long as there personality's dont clash) ((some jsut dont like each other like humans))


----------



## atnas666

RescueCat said:


> Went to pick up some crickets today, and asked if they had any small locusts (the ones that were out were bigger than my girl's head). The woman at the shop told me that was the only ones they had and that my beardie should be fine eating them, I told her that they were bigger than her head and she just said "She'll still eat them". I told her that I didn't want to give my girl impaction and left.
> 
> It makes me so annoyed when staff at places think that everyone who comes in is an idiot who'll believe anything.
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna have to order locusts online from now on and hope my postman actually rings the bell, last time I ordered live food, he, as per usual, couldn't be bothered knocking or even leaving us a note to say they were outside, and they ended up being outside for 3 days in our blue box! By the time I found them they were nearly all dead.


Leave a note and tell him to KNOCK! or leave a note if not in :2thumb:


----------



## RescueCat

atnas666 said:


> Leave a note and tell him to KNOCK! or leave a note if not in :2thumb:


He doesn't pay any attention! I've been sat there, curtains open watching him, and still seen him leaving stuff outside! Sometimes he doesn't even leave them in the box, we came home once to all the christmas presents my dad had ordered stuffed into the bush!


----------



## atnas666

RescueCat said:


> He doesn't pay any attention! I've been sat there, curtains open watching him, and still seen him leaving stuff outside! Sometimes he doesn't even leave them in the box, we came home once to all the christmas presents my dad had ordered stuffed into the bush!


WOW! i would be complaining to you local sorting office.


----------



## robzab

atnas666 said:


> Im afraid i disagree with this slightly
> 
> Two females specially if housed together since babes can and do live very well together.
> 
> 2 males can live together again if housed together since babes and never see/smell a female (but generally much easier to just split)
> 
> 2 females of the same size can be housed together even if not from a young age. (As long as there personality's dont clash) ((some jsut dont like each other like humans))


Fair enough, I'm just relaying info I've seen others give/been given. No first hand experience of pairs of beardies.


----------



## robzab

RescueCat said:


> Went to pick up some crickets today, and asked if they had any small locusts (the ones that were out were bigger than my girl's head). The woman at the shop told me that was the only ones they had and that my beardie should be fine eating them, I told her that they were bigger than her head and she just said "She'll still eat them". I told her that I didn't want to give my girl impaction and left.
> 
> It makes me so annoyed when staff at places think that everyone who comes in is an idiot who'll believe anything.
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna have to order locusts online from now on and hope my postman actually rings the bell, last time I ordered live food, he, as per usual, couldn't be bothered knocking or even leaving us a note to say they were outside, and they ended up being outside for 3 days in our blue box! By the time I found them they were nearly all dead.


Obviously don;t know where you went, but one of the few things pets at home tend to be pretty good for is bugs, ours tend to have loads in, plenty of different sizes. Although I understand it is different from store to store.


----------



## RescueCat

robzab said:


> Obviously don;t know where you went, but one of the few things pets at home tend to be pretty good for is bugs, ours tend to have loads in, plenty of different sizes. Although I understand it is different from store to store.


We're not getting a [email protected] till next month! Our nearest one is about an hour away by car and not accessible by buses! The only way I can ever get there is when I convince my mum that her cats need new toys :lol2:


----------



## son_lou_wak

RescueCat said:


> He doesn't pay any attention! I've been sat there, curtains open watching him, and still seen him leaving stuff outside! Sometimes he doesn't even leave them in the box, we came home once to all the christmas presents my dad had ordered stuffed into the bush!


Do you live in south Yorkshire? 
Our postman is blooming awful he can see we're in as the tv's on 47" the lights are on and the dogs normally looking at him through the window! 

But every time he has a parcel that won't fit into the post box he forgets to knock he just very sneakily pushes a you were not in note through the door so if I can't get to him on time we have to wait till the next time were free which could be give days or so to collect it from the Depo!!! 

We issued a formal complaint two weeks ago!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.361488,-1.230458


----------



## atnas666

robzab said:


> Fair enough, I'm just relaying info I've seen others give/been given. No first hand experience of pairs of beardies.


lol i guessed that wasn't having ago sorry if you thought that


----------



## atnas666

RescueCat said:


> We're not getting a [email protected] till next month! Our nearest one is about an hour away by car and not accessible by buses! The only way I can ever get there is when I convince my mum that her cats need new toys :lol2:


Where abouts do you live


----------



## tracey_H_

atnas666 said:


> Hi Tracey from your pic i would say ur beardie is a citrus X hypo I would not worry about this at all.
> 
> Are hyposnow
> image
> Our Citrus
> image


 That looks just like him! Thanks everyone,was beging to worry he was fading:blush:


----------



## RescueCat

son_lou_wak said:


> Do you live in south Yorkshire?
> Our postman is blooming awful he can see we're in as the tv's on 47" the lights are on and the dogs normally looking at him through the window!
> 
> But every time he has a parcel that won't fit into the post box he forgets to knock he just very sneakily pushes a you were not in note through the door so if I can't get to him on time we have to wait till the next time were free which could be give days or so to collect it from the Depo!!!
> 
> We issued a formal complaint two weeks ago!
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


Nah, I live in Hertfordshire just north of London! Postmen seem to be getting lazier and lazier, though, they leave their "You were not in" notes at my mum's too!


----------



## atnas666

tracey_H_ said:


> That looks just like him! Thanks everyone,was beging to worry he was fading:blush:


Honestly dont think you have any thing to worry about.:2thumb:


----------



## robzab

RescueCat said:


> We're not getting a [email protected] till next month! Our nearest one is about an hour away by car and not accessible by buses! The only way I can ever get there is when I convince my mum that her cats need new toys :lol2:


Time to throw some cat toys in the bin then


----------



## robzab

atnas666 said:


> lol i guessed that wasn't having ago sorry if you thought that


No don't worry I didn't, always happy to defer to better experience


----------



## atnas666

robzab said:


> Time to throw some cat toys in the bin then


Hell yeah sounds like a plan.

Would still complain about this. As you don't know if he is forgetting to post other mail to you


----------



## atnas666

robzab said:


> No don't worry I didn't, always happy to defer to better experience


:notworthy:
But as you said you still need to watch out coz at that age u probably wont know the sex


----------



## robzab

atnas666 said:


> Hell yeah sounds like a plan.
> 
> Would still complain about this. As you don't know if he is forgetting to post other mail to you


Yeah I'd definitely be reporting him, we have had a couple of times where stuff has just been thrown in the back garden with no note. We complained to the courier and to the company we bought from, who refunded us the shipping.

Wasn't Royal Mail though.


----------



## robzab

atnas666 said:


> :notworthy:
> But as you said you still need to watch out coz at that age u probably wont know the sex


When is a good age to start checking for sex? We aren't bothered either way, but it'd be the difference between Yoshi and Yosharina.

Does anyone else always assume reptiles are male? Especially beardies, they just look male.

But my young lady things all leopard geckos are female.


----------



## atnas666

robzab said:


> When is a good age to start checking for sex? We aren't bothered either way, but it'd be the difference between Yoshi and Yosharina.
> 
> Does anyone else always assume reptiles are male? Especially beardies, they just look male.
> 
> But my young lady things all leopard geckos are female.


To be honest there is no best age some just have bigger bits than others.. We have a female that we have had for two years and only know she was female cause she laid some eggs about 3months ago lol.. (there were no sings either way)

But some of the babies we have sold you can tell with in like 6weeks others you cant) Have you a picture of him/her vent.. do you know how to tell the difference?


----------



## robzab

atnas666 said:


> To be honest there is no best age some just have bigger bits than others.. We have a female that we have had for two years and only know she was female cause she laid some eggs about 3months ago lol.. (there were no sings either way)
> 
> But some of the babies we have sold you can tell with in like 6weeks others you cant) Have you a picture of him/her vent.. do you know how to tell the difference?


I've read in a few places how to tell the difference. I'll try get a photo done sometime (his lights went out at 8)


----------



## atnas666

Kewl well if you post a pic when u can we can have look see what we think (but usually easier in real life lol)

Im sure we/sum1 cn give u an idea any way


----------



## jadeybaby

robzab said:


> When is a good age to start checking for sex? We aren't bothered either way, but it'd be the difference between Yoshi and Yosharina.
> 
> Does anyone else always assume reptiles are male? Especially beardies, they just look male.
> 
> But my young lady things all leopard geckos are female.



My little Frankie (generic non gender specific name) I think is a girl and she is 3/4 weeks. Although that being said, with boys, do the pores on legs show up quite young? Dude was showing his at 15 weeks when i got him so not sure when they started to show. If its like straight away or very young then i may be wrong about Frankie. Showing very tiny dots although could just be scales.


----------



## atnas666

jadeybaby said:


> My little Frankie (generic non gender specific name) I think is a girl and she is 3/4 weeks. Although that being said, with boys, do the pores on legs show up quite young? Dude was showing his at 15 weeks when i got him so not sure when they started to show. If its like straight away or very young then i may be wrong about Frankie. Showing very tiny dots although could just be scales.


again if you have a pic we could have look... Some female have pores to..








one of our lovely ladies


----------



## jadeybaby

atnas666 said:


> again if you have a pic we could have look... Some female have pores to..
> image
> one of our lovely ladies



Oh s/he is way tiny. Heres some pics but i shouldnt think anyone will be able to tell. I dont mind either way s/he already has a name sooo......! 

http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/1135/snapshot201202069.jpg
http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/382/snapshot201202068.jpg
http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/259/snapshot201202064.jpg
http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/4927/snapshot20120206h.jpg

Looking at Frankie's ummm bits again im now thinking maybe a boy. Hmm!!

I hadnt really planned on getting another and def not one so young but s/he was one i rescued, I just cant say no lol


----------



## atnas666

in this pic it looks like a boy but its not a very clear pic. I no its hard but a clearer one like this would be good










Very nice lil dragon tho


----------



## jadeybaby

atnas666 said:


> in this pic it looks like a boy but its not a very clear pic. I no its hard but a clearer one like this would be good
> 
> image
> 
> Very nice lil dragon tho


In these two i think girl 
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/1046/snapshot2012020618.jpg
http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/4750/snapshot2012020617.jpg

In this one i think boy
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/1143/snapshot2012020622.jpg

Thing is, Frankie has a small bulge, (i've heard that females can have a single bulge or no bulge) but every now and then when the light catches at an angle it looks like the beginings of 2 bulges. That being said it could just be its markings making it look like 2 seperate bulges? S/he is so small its really hard to tell. Not like with my 6 month old. 

http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/6294/snapshot2012020624.jpg
http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/8661/snapshot2012020613.jpg
http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/7907/snapshot2012020625.jpg

Just for reference :lol2:


----------



## atnas666

lol think to young. But all 3 of them look female to me


----------



## Loach Dragon

Has anyone tried feeding there Beardies on Asparagus ? and where do you go to get most of your veg from. Because I have 3 local supermarkets near me and none of them have a massive and wide range of veg that we can feed our Beardie on.


----------



## jadeybaby

Loach Dragon said:


> Has anyone tried feeding there Beardies on Asparagus ? and where do you go to get most of your veg from. Because I have 3 local supermarkets near me and none of them have a massive and wide range of veg that we can feed our Beardie on.


This is probably the most famous food list for beardies on the web. It helped me out loads. Raw Asparagus is a 'Feed occasionally' food. 
Untitled Document

Mine love Curly Kale, Rocket and Water Cress. All those you can get from tesco. About £1 a bag. Although it does say that you should give occationally, I also found it hard finding variety. They seem to be okay though. No one has ever told me different either.


----------



## TiddlesRX7

Well I put the 100w heat light bulb in my viv yesterday. It looks loads better and seems to be getting to temp well. Thanks you for your help people.
I'll be keeping them together and see what happens. If they start fighting or showing signs of distress then I will seperate them. 
I'll get a pic of my set up when I get chance.

Ade


----------



## tracey_H_

Hi MoJo is 6 months old now,and he seems to have developed a bit of a strange phobia! He is scared of veg,it's not that he just dosen't like it,if i put any anywhere near him he litterely seems to panic and backs away from it,he does really seem petrified of it.If i try and tempt him with it,he closes his eyes and sticks his head in the air.And if any touches him he freaks! Iv noticed as well he wont go anywhere near the veg bowel in his viv,even if locusts are eating it,he just sits and waits for them to move away from it,has anyone else had this problem,and any tips to bring him round? And yep i know he's a weirdy beardie lol


----------



## jadeybaby

tracey_H_ said:


> Hi MoJo is 6 months old now,and he seems to have developed a bit of a strange phobia! He is scared of veg,it's not that he just dosen't like it,if i put any anywhere near him he litterely seems to panic and backs away from it,he does really seem petrified of it.If i try and tempt him with it,he closes his eyes and sticks his head in the air.And if any touches him he freaks! Iv noticed as well he wont go anywhere near the veg bowel in his viv,even if locusts are eating it,he just sits and waits for them to move away from it,has anyone else had this problem,and any tips to bring him round? And yep i know he's a weirdy beardie lol



What veg are you feeding him??


----------



## tracey_H_

jadeybaby said:


> What veg are you feeding him??


 Would prob be easier to say what i havent tried lol.He's had spring greens,currly kale,rocket,watercress.saladcress,florette crispy salad,sprout tops,apple,carrot,butternut squash,grape,strawberry,.And he's also had some of the tortoises dried tortoise flower mix,and some grow your own weeds i do for the tortoise,and dandilion.Same reaction to all of it,im gutloading his food with a good variety,but would be lovely to see him tuck into a bowel of veg! Iv tried everything,from putting worms in the veg,he's a good aim so that dosent work,and i did try sneaking a bit in his mouth when he had a wax worm,but he spat it out!


----------



## jadeybaby

Well, that is odd. Did he used to eat his veg and its more of a recent problem? 
Oh wait a min. My beardie did similar with meal worms after i stupidly gave him to many. Poor guy didnt go for 3/4 days but then refused to eat them for about a month after. Is it possible that he had to many greens at some point, got an upset tummy (would be very runny poop) and now worries that if he eats them he will be poorly again?


----------



## tracey_H_

jadeybaby said:


> Well, that is odd. Did he used to eat his veg and its more of a recent problem?
> Oh wait a min. My beardie did similar with meal worms after i stupidly gave him to many. Poor guy didnt go for 3/4 days but then refused to eat them for about a month after. Is it possible that he had to many greens at some point, got an upset tummy (would be very runny poop) and now worries that if he eats them he will be poorly again?


 Nope no green stuff has ever entered his mouth! well not since iv had him,which was 8 weeks old! Iv been putting it in his viv every day from the begining,he really does seem scared of it.And he sulks like hell if i try and force the issue by not giving him bugs.He stomps around the viv trashing stuff and glass scratching,well it's more like head banging the glass really.It's prob my fault for spoiling him!


----------



## RescueCat

tracey_H_ said:


> Hi MoJo is 6 months old now,and he seems to have developed a bit of a strange phobia! He is scared of veg,it's not that he just dosen't like it,if i put any anywhere near him he litterely seems to panic and backs away from it,he does really seem petrified of it.If i try and tempt him with it,he closes his eyes and sticks his head in the air.And if any touches him he freaks! Iv noticed as well he wont go anywhere near the veg bowel in his viv,even if locusts are eating it,he just sits and waits for them to move away from it,has anyone else had this problem,and any tips to bring him round? And yep i know he's a weirdy beardie lol


My girl is scared of any veg that isn't butternut squash or watercress! She puffs her beard out and hides away from it, checking every now and again to see if the big bad veg is gone!


----------



## tracey_H_

RescueCat said:


> My girl is scared of any veg that isn't butternut squash or watercress! She puffs her beard out and hides away from it, checking every now and again to see if the big bad veg is gone!


Thank goodness he's not the only one with veg issues,although i would be happy if he would eat butternut squash or watercress.I keep telling him bearded dragons love butternut squash.Iv tried everything and preparing it in different ways.The hours i must of spent arranging his veg!


----------



## jadeybaby

Mine cant stand butternut well actually unless its mushy. Try putting some in a cup of warm water for a while, Not to cook it but just to make the out sid of a small slive soft. Minus the skin obviously. Then try taking some of the muchy stuff of and putting it on the end of his nose, or even better try opening his mouth slightly and smushing it in there. 
Sometimes it can be something as silly as he wont TRY it. You might HAVE to force the issue.
As for the head butting the glass, Mine does that when ever he sees me prepping his crix lol Their just bulshy when hungry lol 

Have you tried baby food? That sounds really silly but if you can get a veggy baby food that has all the right stuff and maybe put some on a few crix he might get a taste for it like that????


----------



## atnas666

jadeybaby said:


> Mine cant stand butternut well actually unless its mushy. Try putting some in a cup of warm water for a while, Not to cook it but just to make the out sid of a small slive soft. Minus the skin obviously. Then try taking some of the muchy stuff of and putting it on the end of his nose, or even better try opening his mouth slightly and smushing it in there.
> Sometimes it can be something as silly as he wont TRY it. You might HAVE to force the issue.
> As for the head butting the glass, Mine does that when ever he sees me prepping his crix lol Their just bulshy when hungry lol
> 
> Have you tried baby food? That sounds really silly but if you can get a veggy baby food that has all the right stuff and maybe put some on a few crix he might get a taste for it like that????


Totally agree but must be organic we found grampas sunday lunch the best.. ( but we only use these when dragon is ill and wont eat as can be syringed)

Before this i really would try the starving technique veg only for a week or 2 (with the odd worm in it) but keep an eye on his weight. Your probably giving in to easy..lol

Hard love is the answer here i feel


----------



## TiddlesRX7

Just got word from the breeder i'm getting my dragons off. The mother has laid her eggs finally so looks like i'm getting closer to actually owning them 

Ade


----------



## atnas666

TiddlesRX7 said:


> Just got word from the breeder i'm getting my dragons off. The mother has laid her eggs finally so looks like i'm getting closer to actually owning them
> 
> Ade


Nice one :2thumb:


----------



## jadeybaby

Yay, thats wicked. If you can i would suggest leaving it a couple of weeks before actually bringing them home. They will be stressed out from just 'being born' And then to move them straight away might cause a problem. 

But congrats on your future arrivals.


----------



## TiddlesRX7

Will do. Don't want to upset the little things now would I


----------



## Bab1084

Loach Dragon said:


> Has anyone tried feeding there Beardies on Asparagus ? and where do you go to get most of your veg from. Because I have 3 local supermarkets near me and none of them have a massive and wide range of veg that we can feed our Beardie on.


 I've found asda do prepared bags of salad leaves and you can get bags of rocket and bags of watercress i just buy one of each and mix a handfull of each with some other veggies like squash. Its easier than having to pick out the spinach etc from mixed bags.


----------



## RescueCat

tracey_H_ said:


> Thank goodness he's not the only one with veg issues,although i would be happy if he would eat butternut squash or watercress.I keep telling him bearded dragons love butternut squash.Iv tried everything and preparing it in different ways.The hours i must of spent arranging his veg!


Snivy will only eat things if she's MADE to try them! When she's shown something new, he mouth opens just enough to put a leaf or something in there, she spits it out immediately, but then, hopefully, eats it!


----------



## atnas666

some one aint in a good mood today!!!










*Video*


----------



## fredsshed

pi:censor:ed off or what???


----------



## atnas666

Yeah think shes shedding this is the reaction i got when putting her locusts in for dinner


----------



## fredsshed

ha ha female 'nuff said 
leaves self wide open for abuse and ridicule . . . . i'll be off now :blush:


----------



## nutmonkey

Picture failure.....try again in a min!!!


----------



## nutmonkey

ok, lets try again......meet Roxy  Sorry about amount of pics but been trying to catch her true colours from various angles in different lights. She get very bright and colourful around her face and head, especially when she has just fed or basked. I was told that clear nails mean she is a hypo but don't really know what that means lol.....she's just pretty to me 


I WILL NOT EAT IT!!!!









Mid Shed









and again...









After shed...trying to capture her colours in natural light.


















nice bright face 









and head....









close up time 









what you looking at???









again trying to catch colours.....never seem to come out as nice on film



























and do clear nails indicate a hypo??


----------



## Jamesferrassie

nutmonkey said:


> ok, lets try again......meet Roxy  Sorry about amount of pics but been trying to catch her true colours from various angles in different lights. She get very bright and colourful around her face and head, especially when she has just fed or basked. I was told that clear nails mean she is a hypo but don't really know what that means lol.....she's just pretty to me
> 
> 
> I WILL NOT EAT IT!!!!
> image
> 
> Mid Shed
> image
> 
> and again...
> image
> 
> After shed...trying to capture her colours in natural light.
> image
> 
> image
> 
> nice bright face
> image
> 
> and head....
> image
> 
> close up time
> image
> 
> what you looking at???
> image
> 
> again trying to catch colours.....never seem to come out as nice on film
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> and do clear nails indicate a hypo??
> image


 
Shes gorgeous


----------



## Terrybeardy

nutmonkey said:


> ok, lets try again......meet Roxy  Sorry about amount of pics but been trying to catch her true colours from various angles in different lights. She get very bright and colourful around her face and head, especially when she has just fed or basked. I was told that clear nails mean she is a hypo but don't really know what that means lol.....she's just pretty to me
> 
> 
> I WILL NOT EAT IT!!!!
> image
> 
> Mid Shed
> image
> 
> and again...
> image
> 
> After shed...trying to capture her colours in natural light.
> image
> 
> image
> 
> nice bright face
> image
> 
> and head....
> image
> 
> close up time
> image
> 
> what you looking at???
> image
> 
> again trying to catch colours.....never seem to come out as nice on film
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> and do clear nails indicate a hypo??
> image


I have a male who looks just like your there lovely colours arnt they


----------



## nutmonkey

Terrybeardy said:


> I have a male who looks just like your there lovely colours arnt they


Yes, her colours seem to get more vivid with each shed as well.

Do you know what she is....someone said a hypo due to the translucent nails but I don't really know much about the different kinds. Not that it matters as she's lovely whatever she is :2thumb:


----------



## Nick_96297

She looks exactly like my brian, how old is she and if you don't mind me asking how much does she weigh?

Thanks

Nick :2thumb:


----------



## nutmonkey

Nick_96297 said:


> She looks exactly like my brian, how old is she and if you don't mind me asking how much does she weigh?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick :2thumb:


Not 100% sure on her age. We were told she was 3 or 4 months old when we got her a couple of weeks ago (from [email protected]). She was 80g when we got her and she hit 100g when I weighed her on Monday. Oh and she's 12" long  (you know you shouldn't ask a lady how much she weighs......but I won't tell her :lol2


----------



## son_lou_wak

Just woke up to find that my thermostat is dead no lights on the unit and the lamp bulb doesn't work at all I have a spare thermostat but not a bulb which one do you thinks gone? 
I only have 30mins at dinner time to sort this issue out so any help would be most appreciated 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.356479,-1.220409


----------



## nutmonkey

son_lou_wak said:


> Just woke up to find that my thermostat is dead no lights on the unit and the lamp bulb doesn't work at all I have a spare thermostat but not a bulb which one do you thinks gone?
> I only have 30mins at dinner time to sort this issue out so any help would be most appreciated
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


I had a similar problem when setting up. My thermostat and basking bulb stopped working. I first changed fuse on the thermostat and put new bulb in but it popped again. After speaking to my local reptile shop he advised either rewiring or changing the heat lamp fitting as he said the wire can get brittle over time and cause this to happen. I grabbed a new fitting, replaced fuse on thermostat again and put new bulb in and it has worked fine since. 

Hope you can get it sorted.

Nb if everything has stopped working and is all plugged into same extension lead check fuse on that also.


----------



## son_lou_wak

Ok it was the bulb that had gone! 
So bought a new one at dinner time  
The B2 thermostat still won't work but I've put a brand new B1 on it at dinner as I had it just in case for a back up! 

I'm going to have a look at the fuse tomorrow but it's not 12 months old yet so it'll still be under warranty 



---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.361421,-1.230261


----------



## Leham87

Hi guys what do you think of my set up and beardy's?























































My 1 year old male on the left, and 2 1/2 year old female on the right. She has just recently laid her first clutch. 14 healthy eggs :2thumb: Any chance somebody knows what she is? As shes obviously far more colourful than the "normal" male. Someone told me she could be a Yellow Italian Leatherback? I havent a clue about genetics or morphs etc. Cheers


----------



## atnas666

Leham87 said:


> Hi guys what do you think of my set up and beardy's?
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> My 1 year old male on the left, and 2 1/2 year old female on the right. She has just recently laid her first clutch. 14 healthy eggs :2thumb: Any chance somebody knows what she is? As shes obviously far more colourful than the "normal" male. Someone told me she could be a Yellow Italian Leatherback? I havent a clue about genetics or morphs etc. Cheers


I cant tell you she is not a leather back....


----------



## robzab

Ok, not having a go at anyone with this...

But I really don't understand the obsession with morphs.

I've got a happy, healthy, tame, fun beardie.

I don't care if he's a normal or a Martian hypo lemon blood citrus purple moondragon.

He just is what he is.


----------



## nutmonkey

robzab said:


> Ok, not having a go at anyone with this...
> 
> But I really don't understand the obsession with morphs.
> 
> I've got a happy, healthy, tame, fun beardie.
> 
> I don't care if he's a normal or a Martian hypo lemon blood citrus purple moondragon.
> 
> He just is what he is.


It's not really an obsession with morphs, it's just nice to know exactly what he/she might be. I too have a happy, healthy, fun, tame Beardie and it makes absolutely no difference what morph she may or may not be but I would like to know for my own benefit.

I suppose it's like owning a dog.....most people like to know what breed they have and if it's a poodle crossed with a sausage dog gasp or something, that way they can say I've got a poosage when asked what kind of dog rather than just dog........I think I'm talking rubbish now but you get the jist :lol2:


----------



## robzab

nutmonkey said:


> It's not really an obsession with morphs, it's just nice to know exactly what he/she might be. I too have a happy, healthy, fun, tame Beardie and it makes absolutely no difference what morph she may or may not be but I would like to know for my own benefit.
> 
> I suppose it's like owning a dog.....most people like to know what breed they have and if it's a poodle crossed with a sausage dog gasp or something, that way they can say I've got a poosage when asked what kind of dog rather than just dog........I think I'm talking rubbish now but you get the jist :lol2:


Heh, I was going to say the opposite about a dog, if I got one from somewhere with no papers the mix of breeds wouldn't interest me.

I dare you to count the number of "what's my morph?" threads on this forum and tell me people aren't obsessed 

I can't remember who said it but it made me chuckle

"If you don't have any papers, you don't have a morph"


----------



## Leham87

yeah makes no difference to me either mate. i think shes awesome whatever she is. but when someone comes along and says shes this or that it made me wonder thats all. 

and to say if you havent got papers then you havent got a morph is stupid. there will be thousands of different mixed breeds going around that havent been named surely?


----------



## robzab

Leham87 said:


> and to say if you havent got papers then you havent got a morph is stupid. there will be thousands of different mixed breeds going around that havent been named surely?


That's not the point though. A morph is like a pedigree. If you buy say a Pekingese, but don't get any papers, then technically you don't have a Pekingese.

It would be like saying a Labrador cross is a pedigree cos it's a mix


----------



## Leham87

if anyones asking what theyve got they obviously havent got papers or any bloodline records. so its obv not a pure blood or morph. they probably dont mean "morph" in that sense of the word. no need to get all "technical". of course your gonna want to know as much about your pet as possible.


----------



## robzab

Leham87 said:


> if anyones asking what theyve got they obviously havent got papers or any bloodline records. so its obv not a pure blood or morph. they probably dont mean "morph" in that sense of the word. no need to get all "technical". of course your gonna want to know as much about your pet as possible.


Then what sense do they mean morph? It's a pretty specific term in herpetology.

People think if there beardie is a bit orangey it's a citrus. when really it's just a beardie that's a bit orangey


----------



## Nick_96297

Hi guys just wondering when I should stop feeding 2 times a day and start feeding him only once a day, brian will be 6 months old on the 22nd of this month and currently weighs 114g as of yesterday is this the right weight for his age?

Thanks

Nick : victory:


----------



## Jamesferrassie

so my female laid 25 eggs about 10 days ago now and ive been incubating them. blimey, they grow quick! i believe 5 or 6 of the eggs are dud, but we shall see!!

the hatchling should hopefully have some lovely colours :2thumb:


----------



## pingpongball

Nick_96297 said:


> Hi guys just wondering when I should stop feeding 2 times a day and start feeding him only once a day, brian will be 6 months old on the 22nd of this month and currently weighs 114g as of yesterday is this the right weight for his age?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick : victory:


I wouldn't at 6 months, they are only a juvenile. They shouldn't be stopping twice a day until an adult. Don't overly worry they will generally stop themselves, eating less and refusing a second helping. It sounds you've got at least another 6 months to go. 

In terms of weight, it doesn't really work in terms of age - weight but rather his total length - weight. Beardies can vary greatly and in that they will have different sizes and weights depending on the age. In terms of him age, however I would say he could do with a few more pounds (size depending). I would imagine around 5-6 months 114g is fine especially if around say 12-15"


----------



## pingpongball

Jamesferrassie said:


> so my female laid 25 eggs about 10 days ago now and ive been incubating them. blimey, they grow quick! i believe 5 or 6 of the eggs are dud, but we shall see!!
> 
> the hatchling should hopefully have some lovely colours :2thumb:


oh exciting stuff! hopefully they will be fine (or at least most of the 5-6)


----------



## son_lou_wak

I need help and advice please! 

I have a bearded dragon in a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft vivarium daytime temps are perfect  

I'm having issues at night  

Basically I switch the UV off and have to leave the heat lamp on as if I switch it off the temperatures get very low! 

Way to cold for a 17wk old baby dragon 

I have no other heating accept a heat mat but have never used it as I was told that they're unsuitable for bearded dragons! 

Any help on this would be most appreciated 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.361498,-1.230407


----------



## robzab

son_lou_wak said:


> I need help and advice please!
> 
> I have a bearded dragon in a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft vivarium daytime temps are perfect
> 
> I'm having issues at night
> 
> Basically I switch the UV off and have to leave the heat lamp on as if I switch it off the temperatures get very low!
> 
> Way to cold for a 17wk old baby dragon
> 
> I have no other heating accept a heat mat but have never used it as I was told that they're unsuitable for bearded dragons!
> 
> Any help on this would be most appreciated
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


I'd either get a ceramic to go on at night, or one of those new fangled radiators.

out of interest what temps do you go down to at night? I think 16C is fine


----------



## Mike1

how cold does your viv get at night? mine drops to between 65-70, which i understand is fine for a night temp!


----------



## son_lou_wak

Mike1 said:


> how cold does your viv get at night? mine drops to between 65-70, which i understand is fine for a night temp!


Well I don't actually know but at 1.00pm on Friday dinner time the viv temp read 60 as the heat lamp had blown at 8.00am! 

It's very cold in our house very old terraced with wooden floors! 

I've never actually watched the temperature fall over night but at a middle of the day temp of 60 I'm 100% sure it would be much colder 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.361467,-1.230598


----------



## son_lou_wak

Is it bad to leave the heat bulb on over night? 
It's a sun glow 150w bulb

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.361074,-1.230600


----------



## son_lou_wak

J


son_lou_wak said:


> Is it bad to leave the heat bulb on over night?
> It's a sun glow 150w bulb
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.361074,-1.230600


I have a 150w ceramic bulb that I can use but this means every night taking out the sun glow bulb and putting the ceramic bulb in and in reverse in the mornings 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.361623,-1.230160


----------



## robzab

son_lou_wak said:


> J
> 
> I have a 150w ceramic bulb that I can use but this means every night taking out the sun glow bulb and putting the ceramic bulb in and in reverse in the mornings
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


beardie needs to know its night or he'll get stressed.

can you put another light fixing in? and put the ceramic in that? have you got a spare stat?


----------



## Mike1

son_lou_wak said:


> J
> 
> I have a 150w ceramic bulb that I can use but this means every night taking out the sun glow bulb and putting the ceramic bulb in and in reverse in the mornings
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


Probably blow alot more heat bulbs if you keep swapping them around!


----------



## son_lou_wak

robzab said:


> beardie needs to know its night or he'll get stressed.
> 
> can you put another light fixing in? and put the ceramic in that? have you got a spare stat?


My stat broke last week so have just bought a new one  
I can afford to buy a new one on Friday if I need two of them that is . . I guess I'll need a ceramic holder as well? 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.361480,-1.230466


----------



## robzab

son_lou_wak said:


> My stat broke last week so have just bought a new one
> I can afford to buy a new one on Friday if I need two of them that is . . I guess I'll need a ceramic holder as well?
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


Yeah you would, but look on ebay, they are going for pennies.

Do you have a mat stat for the heat mat you mentioned? Can you use those with a ceramic?


----------



## son_lou_wak

Not got anything for the mat except the mat itself. 

Tbh I have been given it and it's not even got a plug on it so I've decided not to use it as it could be faulty damaged etc. . . . 

So what I really need is another stat and a ceramic holder . 

Then a few timers 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.361497,-1.230350


----------



## robzab

son_lou_wak said:


> Not got anything for the mat except the mat itself.
> 
> Tbh I have been given it and it's not even got a plug on it so I've decided not to use it as it could be faulty damaged etc. . . .
> 
> So what I really need is another stat and a ceramic holder .
> 
> Then a few timers
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


Yeah sounds like it. Going to be a few quid unfortunately.

Or you could heat the room he is in so it doesn't go below about 16C. I'm lucky, central heating and a finance's who doesn't like temp below 20C in the house, even at night


----------



## jadeybaby

son_lou_wak said:


> Not got anything for the mat except the mat itself.
> 
> Tbh I have been given it and it's not even got a plug on it so I've decided not to use it as it could be faulty damaged etc. . . .
> 
> So what I really need is another stat and a ceramic holder .
> 
> Then a few timers
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps





I have a heat mat attached to the back wall of my viv as i had the same problem.


----------



## ks155

Hey just wondering has anyone ever just had 2 bd just stop eating? Bout a week ago both my bd stopped eating both are in there own vivs and can't see each other so that can't be the problem have checked temps and all that stuff and they are all ok. But both are sleeping more and won't eat. I've tried every food I can think of and nothing. And whats also worrying is that they have both lost around 20g. should i be worried or am I being over protective?


----------



## Nick_96297

son_lou_wak said:


> I need help and advice please!
> 
> I have a bearded dragon in a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft vivarium daytime temps are perfect
> 
> I'm having issues at night
> 
> Basically I switch the UV off and have to leave the heat lamp on as if I switch it off the temperatures get very low!
> 
> Way to cold for a 17wk old baby dragon
> 
> I have no other heating accept a heat mat but have never used it as I was told that they're unsuitable for bearded dragons!
> 
> Any help on this would be most appreciated
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


I had the same issue as you mate so don't worry, you will need a ceramic heat emitter, ceramic bulb holder and pulse stat. Here are the links:

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

Habistat Pulse Proportional Thermostat 600w - Surrey Pet Supplies

Hope I helped!

Nick : victory:


----------



## Nick_96297

Nick_96297 said:


> Hi guys just wondering when I should stop feeding 2 times a day and start feeding him only once a day, brian will be 6 months old on the 22nd of this month and currently weighs 114g as of yesterday is this the right weight for his age?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick : victory:


Anyone else have an opinion on this?


----------



## atnas666

ks155 said:


> Hey just wondering has anyone ever just had 2 bd just stop eating? Bout a week ago both my bd stopped eating both are in there own vivs and can't see each other so that can't be the problem have checked temps and all that stuff and they are all ok. But both are sleeping more and won't eat. I've tried every food I can think of and nothing. And whats also worrying is that they have both lost around 20g. should i be worried or am I being over protective?


how old are they both?


----------



## robzab

So I've realised today, Yoshi is never on his basking rock, he is always around it, but never goes on it.

I keep the basking spot at about 40C, as he is a young un still.

What does everyone else keep the basking spot at?


----------



## nutmonkey

robzab said:


> So I've realised today, Yoshi is never on his basking rock, he is always around it, but never goes on it.
> 
> I keep the basking spot at about 40C, as he is a young un still.
> 
> What does everyone else keep the basking spot at?


My basking spot temps are between 105 & 115 (not sure what that is in C sorry). Roxy doesn't spend a huge amount of time there, in fact she spends most of her time on her bamboo root at the opposite end of her viv in temps of about 80-82. 

If we get her out for a while she always goes straight back on there when we put her back to warm up and she is usually there first thing in the morning when I check on her but not often much more than that (although I always find her poo on her basking rock so I know she's been on there at some point during the day)


----------



## robzab

nutmonkey said:


> My basking spot temps are between 105 & 115 (not sure what that is in C sorry). Roxy doesn't spend a huge amount of time there, in fact she spends most of her time on her bamboo root at the opposite end of her viv in temps of about 80-82.
> 
> If we get her out for a while she always goes straight back on there when we put her back to warm up and she is usually there first thing in the morning when I check on her but not often much more than that (although I always find her poo on her basking rock so I know she's been on there at some point during the day)


Does no one work in real numbers anymore?!

Kidding. 105F is 40.5C, so same as mine. Cheers.

I need to invest in some more bamboo rooty branchy climby stuff. Can you recommend anywhere?


----------



## jadeybaby

robzab said:


> So I've realised today, Yoshi is never on his basking rock, he is always around it, but never goes on it.
> 
> I keep the basking spot at about 40C, as he is a young un still.
> 
> What does everyone else keep the basking spot at?



Dude is exactly the same, he's right up the cool end and also only goes on there first thing and when he has been out for a while.


----------



## robzab

jadeybaby said:


> Dude is exactly the same, he's right up the cool end and also only goes on there first thing and when he has been out for a while.


He prefers the warm end, and he's fine. eating, pooing, active. So I guess nothing to worry about.

The one worry at the moment is which of my crickets isn't a bloody silent, it's doing my head in


----------



## nutmonkey

robzab said:


> Does no one work in real numbers anymore?!
> 
> Kidding. 105F is 40.5C, so same as mine. Cheers.
> 
> I need to invest in some more bamboo rooty branchy climby stuff. Can you recommend anywhere?


:blush: I could've converted that online myself really....I'm just too lazy :lol2:

My bamboo root came with the viv but I bought some grape vine from Haskins garden centre. It was on sale for £4 for 3 3ft lengths. I chose 3 really twisty ones, cut them down a bit, twisted them together and added some fake plants. She loves climbing on this and usually sleeps perched in a very dodgy position :2thumb:

I have also just bought home some different shape and sized chopped tree branches and trunks from work that I am going to bake and use to swap and chance her viv round every so often so she doesn't get bored.


----------



## jadeybaby

robzab said:


> He prefers the warm end, and he's fine. eating, pooing, active. So I guess nothing to worry about.
> 
> The one worry at the moment is which of my crickets isn't a bloody silent, it's doing my head in



The one with wings.


----------



## ks155

atnas666 said:


> how old are they both?


One is 28 weeks the other is 27 weeks.


----------



## Terrybeardy

*Sheading*

Hi all My beardy has bean sheading his back and belly for nearly 3 weeks now he seems to be ok eating well still very active he's around 6 months old he shed everything else fine but just carnt seem to do his back and belly iv tried all the usual things like giving him a bath and misting him in his bib but nothing seems to help so if any one has any advice please help Lol thanks in advance :2thumb:


----------



## Bab1084

Terrybeardy said:


> Hi all My beardy has bean sheading his back and belly for nearly 3 weeks now he seems to be ok eating well still very active he's around 6 months old he shed everything else fine but just carnt seem to do his back and belly iv tried all the usual things like giving him a bath and misting him in his bib but nothing seems to help so if any one has any advice please help Lol thanks in advance :2thumb:


I wouldnt advise misting him in his viv as to much humidity is not good for a beardy, if you are going to mist him do it outside his viv.

I have heard a few ppl mention shed-aid? you could try that.


----------



## Dannyk79

Hi all im new to the forum and bearded dragon scene I got my bd at the weekend and he is 2 months old.. When it comes to meal times he is not interested in crickets and since the weekend he has only eaten a few mini mealworms and 2 waxworms... He has had a poo everyday apart from today. Would you say he is stressed and needs time to settle.. 










Danny 


Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 123dragon

yes they normally take a week or so before they start eating welll


----------



## xtreme

Hi,

I have a 7 month bearded dragon who is eating and pooping fine, but he seems to always be hiding behind a rock and underneath his basking spot.

He is in a 4ft tank and the lights are on for 12hours. When the lights come on he just stays underneath the rock and I have to lift the rock up and put him on his basking spot. He basks and moves around for about an hour, then he hides again.
When I feed him his crickets he comes out slowly, eats them, baksks for about 15mins then goes back to hiding.

Am I doing anything wrong? Is this normal?


----------



## jadeybaby

xtreme said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 7 month bearded dragon who is eating and pooping fine, but he seems to always be hiding behind a rock and underneath his basking spot.
> 
> He is in a 4ft tank and the lights are on for 12hours. When the lights come on he just stays underneath the rock and I have to lift the rock up and put him on his basking spot. He basks and moves around for about an hour, then he hides again.
> When I feed him his crickets he comes out slowly, eats them, baksks for about 15mins then goes back to hiding.
> 
> Am I doing anything wrong? Is this normal?



How long have you had him??? He may just be nervous if he is new to his surroundings. If so Let him settle for a week or so putting food and water in, but leaving him to it for the most part. 

Also check your temps. Your basking spot should be 100/110*f in the warm end (not in the basking spot) it should be around 90*f and in the cool end 70/80*f. If its to hot in any of the areas he will try to find somewhere cooler to lay himself. Dude (my 6 month old) only spends about an hour basking unless he has been out running about or just eaten. The rest of the time he will be up on a branch in the cool end. 

If you dont have already, you should get some branches that he can climb up and across. They are semiarborial so do enjoy climbing! Mine spends more time up in the branches than on the floor. 

One last thing to mention is that after turning the lights on Dude doesnt generally make an apperance for about an hour or two. Remember they have to have time for their bodies to warm up before its comfortable for them to move. 

'
A cold blooded animal, or ectotherm, is one that does not have an internal mechanism for regulating its body temperature. Instead, a cold blooded animal relies on solar energy captured by the environment. Reptiles, amphibians and fish are examples of cold blooded animals.
*Reptiles*

Reptiles will often sun themselves on rocks to absorb heat. The heat raises the metabolism of the reptiles, which results in an active period. If the weather is too warm, a reptile might bury itself in sand or seek shade in a hollow or some other cool shelter. In this way, the cold blooded animal's behavioral instincts keep its body temperature within the proper range. As ambient temperature drops, the animal's metabolism slows to conserve energy.' What is a Cold Blooded Animal? 



I hope this helps!!


----------



## jadeybaby

Terrybeardy said:


> Hi all My beardy has bean sheading his back and belly for nearly 3 weeks now he seems to be ok eating well still very active he's around 6 months old he shed everything else fine but just carnt seem to do his back and belly iv tried all the usual things like giving him a bath and misting him in his bib but nothing seems to help so if any one has any advice please help Lol thanks in advance :2thumb:


Try placing a tupperware dish with ROUGH rock in the bottom and sholder height water, in the viv for about a week. A temporary increase in the humidity wont do any harm but do not mist or bath during this period. 
The reason i say ROUGH rocks is because your beardy with bath in the water and rub him/herself against the rocks, loosening the skin.

Although that being said, i am not an expert and i have heard that a complete dry period can work. 
I personally have found that the above worked for mine.


----------



## jadeybaby

Dannyk79 said:


> Hi all im new to the forum and bearded dragon scene I got my bd at the weekend and he is 2 months old.. When it comes to meal times he is not interested in crickets and since the weekend he has only eaten a few mini mealworms and 2 waxworms... He has had a poo everyday apart from today. Would you say he is stressed and needs time to settle..
> 
> image
> 
> Danny
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk



Give him a week or so to settle in, no handling just chuck food and water in and leave him to it. 
I wouldnt suggest giving him meal worms specially if he isnt eating anything else as it will play havok with his digestive system, wax worms are ok but not to many. 
Also check your temps. To often people have these kind of problems and it really can be something as simple as the temps are to low. 
Remember, basking spot 110*f warm end 90*f and cool end 70/80*f.

MAKE SURE he is basking at least for an hour or so a day (about an hour or 2 after lights go on in the morning) and has good access to the uv light. I resently rescued a babe (2 weeks old) that didnt have the energy to eat and bask on her own so i basically had to force feed her and put her on the basking log. After a week she picked right up and now after 2/3 weeks is hunting pooing basking etc all by herself.

Hope this helps.


----------



## atnas666

Terrybeardy said:


> Hi all My beardy has bean sheading his back and belly for nearly 3 weeks now he seems to be ok eating well still very active he's around 6 months old he shed everything else fine but just carnt seem to do his back and belly iv tried all the usual things like giving him a bath and misting him in his bib but nothing seems to help so if any one has any advice please help Lol thanks in advance :2thumb:


As long as his tail, toes and limbs are all ok.. I would just leave him to it...


----------



## ryanc4252

my new beardie 3 months old picked him up yesterday 

kermit


----------



## spideysare

*Sand and Beardies*

Hi
I see lots of pics with beardies on sand..How do people geton with this??My beardie is only 5 months old this coming Sunday but when hes older i thought about using sand maybe...

What are peoples thoughts on using it??It looks good..My viv has rocks and branches etc..and tiles ont he floor..looks good but like the look of sand...

Will post soem pics of Soup this weekend as hes got big since I had him at 5 weeks old!!


----------



## ryanc4252

He's 6 months old sorry not 3 :bash: I asked about the sand while in the the reptile room at clevelys and he said its fine he keeps all his on sand so il see how I get on with it :2thumb:


----------



## tracey_H_

Was having a look through pictures of MoJo today,the difference between 8 weeks and 6 months is amazing! Anyhows heres my gorgeous poser!


----------



## scotty667

I think i have a lot of catching up to do on this thread LOL my beardy shed recently that is all for now LOL.


----------



## atnas666

scotty667 said:


> I think i have a lot of catching up to do on this thread LOL my beardy shed recently that is all for now LOL.


welcome back where u been?


----------



## robzab

Ok peeps, yoshis 4' viv is here and I need inspiration. So show me your viv!


----------



## lilnath50

my new bearded dragon : victory:


----------



## scotty667

^^^^ Cute beardy,




And my laptop broke so i use my brother's as and when i can get 5 minute's LOL.


----------



## RescueCat

My girl wouldn't settle at all last night for bed, she was glass dancing, trying to get under the repticarpet, climbing up and down her bamboo etc.

In the end, I got my Legend of Zelda hat and tucked her in that! She got comfy straight away and fell asleep


----------



## mellee70

*My Boys*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/mellee70-albums-brian-zeppo.html

Not sure if that'll work as never posted pics before. The little guy on my front is Zeppo (who until a few weeks ago we thought was a girl) The poser is Brian and the baby pic is Zep at a few weeks. If it doesn't work can someone either tell me how or direct me to a post that explains it. Ta


----------



## RFC84

Some nice Dragons and setups on here. I only keep T's at the minute and my sons been asking for a B.Dragon for a while now....they are starting to grow on me! Are they happy on their own or do they prefer to live with another beardie??


----------



## mellee70

RFC84 said:


> Some nice Dragons and setups on here. I only keep T's at the minute and my sons been asking for a B.Dragon for a while now....they are starting to grow on me! Are they happy on their own or do they prefer to live with another beardie??


don't know about anyone else's but mine don't even like to see each other from opposite sides of the room. Sometimes females will tolerate each other but generally bullying will start at some point, especially if 1 is smaller. i keep mine separate.


----------



## RFC84

mellee70 said:


> don't know about anyone else's but mine don't even like to see each other from opposite sides of the room. Sometimes females will tolerate each other but generally bullying will start at some point, especially if 1 is smaller. i keep mine separate.


 Thats interesting. I had a friend at work a few years ago that had 2 housed together. They were approx 18 months then the larger 1 started biting the end off the other ones tail! I wouldnt want that to happen so i think i might just get him the 1


----------



## nutmonkey

RFC84 said:


> Some nice Dragons and setups on here. I only keep T's at the minute and my sons been asking for a B.Dragon for a while now....they are starting to grow on me! Are they happy on their own or do they prefer to live with another beardie??


Its best to keep them on their own really, there will be plenty of instances where 2, or even 3 live together perfectly happy with no problems but in the wild, I believe they are solitary reptiles who only come together to mate. 

As said before, keeping more than 1 could end up with a dominant beardie bullying another, maybe just light harassing but it could end up with fighting resulting in serious injury or worse 

They are very happy living alone and usually really enjoy contact and handling. 

I'd say better be safe than sorry and go for 1


----------



## RFC84

nutmonkey said:


> Its best to keep them on their own really, there will be plenty of instances where 2, or even 3 live together perfectly happy with no problems but in the wild, I believe they are solitary reptiles who only come together to mate.
> 
> As said before, keeping more than 1 could end up with a dominant beardie bullying another, maybe just light harassing but it could end up with fighting resulting in serious injury or worse
> 
> They are very happy living alone and usually really enjoy contact and handling.
> 
> I'd say better be safe than sorry and go for 1


Nice one, thanks for your help guys 8)


----------



## Ventrata Idris

*Introducing Idris*

Hi everyone,
I would just like to introduce my lovely new baby Beardie. He/she is called Idris and I collected him yesterday. Not sure how old he is, I forgot to ask :whistling2:
Have just weighed and measured him. He's exactly 30g and about 21cm long. Today he has eaten a number of small crickets and even some spring greens and a bit of rocket. Then he sunbathed a while then ran around and had a big poo. :gasp:
He's very friendly and seems to like being handled, he's not shy at all.


----------



## nutmonkey

Sorry....totally irrelevant to the thread but just wanted to post the 1000th post on this thread :2thumb::lol2:




Edit:

Aaaaaah totally got that wrong.....I'm no. 1001!!!!!


----------



## nutmonkey

Does anyone else's BD shed it's tail and body at totally different times. 

When I first got Roxy she shed her tail in the first couple of days and I assumed the rest would follow. She didn't shed the rest of her for a couple of weeks. Well now she looks like she is about to shed her tail again but not the rest of her......is this normal?.....it just seems she will never be her full colour all over as the tail goes pale when body is bright and then when tail sheds her body starts to go pale :banghead:


----------



## MaMExotics

This is My Bearded Dragon Naga hes about 19months old,



His viv is a 48"x18"x18" but i hope to upgrade him to a 6'x2'x2' :2thumb: 

VVV-----This is the best pic i have of him-----VVV​


----------



## jadeybaby

nutmonkey said:


> Does anyone else's BD shed it's tail and body at totally different times.
> 
> When I first got Roxy she shed her tail in the first couple of days and I assumed the rest would follow. She didn't shed the rest of her for a couple of weeks. Well now she looks like she is about to shed her tail again but not the rest of her......is this normal?.....it just seems she will never be her full colour all over as the tail goes pale when body is bright and then when tail sheds her body starts to go pale :banghead:




.
Bearded Dragons rarely shed their actual body, i would assume its because its so much more 'expandable' then the rest of their body (i.e. expanding to take food/breathe etc) where as the legs head and tail only grow with age. 

Depending on the age of your beardy, (I'm guessing she must be coming up to 6 months?????) It will settle down, and when she hits adulthood it will near enough stop. Maybe once a year to renew the skin. My BD always goes pale when he is due to shed any part of his body. But the older he gets the quicker he goes back to normal after the shed. He's about 8 months or so now!!!


----------



## AmyG1

*My Beardies.....*

Hi I have not seen a beardie thread either!

I have Boycie a 2 year old male, Mill and Sill 12 months old females. Mill is currently gravid with her 5th lot of eggs and Sill is gravid with her first. They are housed together in a 5ft x 3ft x 3ft viv and i also have a spare 4ft to keep the girls separate from Boycie every now and then to give them a break from his mating! 

They are such great little ones and are so much a part of my family.

I have also found a novel way of keeping their nails from growing too long - nail file! They seem to love having their "manicures" :lol2:

Also in my collection is a Bosc monitor called Baby who is an 18 month old male (I think he is 18 months as he was sold to me as a female and he is bigger then expected!) I am about to invest in a Tegu.

Be warned people once you have a beardie the obsession starts!!

I am currently incubating 37 eggs and thinking of having boycie "done" although he would never forgive me it is unfair on the girls to keep laying (hence the spare viv) Although within hours of putting them back together he is on Mill like a shot - Sill seems to be an after thought as she is on her first lot as i said earlier.

They love nothing more then to be allowed to roam the living room and I often end up with all three of them sat on me.

The only thing that really makes me angry is the people who think that a beardie is a cheap pet that needs hardly any care:bash: if you are on low incomes or aren't willing to spend time and money on your animals then don't have them. I know of people that keep theirs without UV, never take them to the vets for check ups and rarely clean the viv....gggrrrrr.

rant over enjoy these wonderful creatures!!


----------



## AmyG1

AmyG1 said:


> Hi I have not seen a beardie thread either!
> 
> I have Boycie a 2 year old male, Mill and Sill 12 months old females. Mill is currently gravid with her 5th lot of eggs and Sill is gravid with her first. They are housed together in a 5ft x 3ft x 3ft viv and i also have a spare 4ft to keep the girls separate from Boycie every now and then to give them a break from his mating!
> 
> 
> 
> Meant to say 21 month old females!!


----------



## Biscwits

First post on these forums! 

Meet my Beardie! It is my first pet and he is 14 months old  I adopted him from a friend that couldn't look after him anymore.

Managed to spend over £400.00 on the weekend getting him a new home and all the correct lighting, substrate, hides etc with the help of the caresheet. 

His name is Rango, but i'm thinking of renaming him as i believe "Rango" is a Chameleon!

See you soon. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nutmonkey

Biscwits said:


> image
> image
> 
> First post on these forums!
> 
> Meet my Beardie! It is my first pet and he is 14 months old  I adopted him from a friend that couldn't look after him anymore.
> 
> Managed to spend over £400.00 on the weekend getting him a new home and all the correct lighting, substrate, hides etc with the help of the caresheet.
> 
> His name is Rango, but i'm thinking of renaming him as i believe "Rango" is a Chameleon!
> 
> See you soon. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp: thought I was looking at a pic of my BD, Roxy lol.....sooooooo similar, he's a good looking fella :2thumb:

How big is he??


----------



## Biscwits

nutmonkey said:


> :gasp: thought I was looking at a pic of my BD, Roxy lol.....sooooooo similar, he's a good looking fella :2thumb:
> 
> How big is he??


To be honest, i have not measured him yet. He is sleeping at the moment so i don't want to disturb him. But at a rough estimate i would say around 16 inches. 

Have you uploaded a picture of your Beardie?  I'll go and find it in the thread if you have.


----------



## nutmonkey

Biscwits said:


> To be honest, i have not measured him yet. He is sleeping at the moment so i don't want to disturb him. But at a rough estimate i would say around 16 inches.
> 
> Have you uploaded a picture of your Beardie?  I'll go and find it in the thread if you have.


 
Got some pics of her on page 93 of this thread


----------



## hatleopard

been lurking for a long time, but am picking up an 8wk beardy on Thursday - can't wait!

haven't seen it come up yet, so whats a good age and method of determining boy or girl? for now 'e'll get a unisex name, but for future (not thinking of breeding) would be good to know!


----------



## berdieboy

good age to sex is around 1yr or older. in the male the tail tapers more gradually than in the female, and the preanal and femoral pores are bigger in the male.


----------



## hatleopard

berdieboy said:


> good age to sex is around 1yr or older. in the male the tail tapers more gradually than in the female, and the preanal and femoral pores are bigger in the male.


thanks  I'll just be patient with it!


----------



## Biscwits

nutmonkey said:


> Got some pics of her on page 93 of this thread


Oh wow! She is a beauty.  Congratulations.


----------



## nutmonkey

Biscwits said:


> Oh wow! She is a beauty.  Congratulations.


Thanks : victory: you should get some more pics up :2thumb:, has he got similar colours on his body?


----------



## Jamesferrassie

hatleopard said:


> been lurking for a long time, but am picking up an 8wk beardy on Thursday - can't wait!
> 
> haven't seen it come up yet, so whats a good age and method of determining boy or girl? for now 'e'll get a unisex name, but for future (not thinking of breeding) would be good to know!


It all depends on the beardie to be honest! I was able to sex mine at 6 months :gasp:! If male, there will be two bulges at the bottom of the tail that look like balls strangely enough :lol2:

If female, there will only be the one bulge, BUT, sometimes there isnt even a bulge that is visible on the females. I hope this helps


----------



## Kuja

got mine sometime in december, the exact date escapes me im sure i could find it though 










7th jan^ he had not long shed

and 24th feb










Not taken one since but he hasn't half grown  hes approx 4months old and one foot in length.


----------



## nutmonkey

Kuja said:


> got mine sometime in december, the exact date escapes me im sure i could find it though
> 
> image
> 
> 7th jan^ he had not long shed
> 
> and 24th feb
> 
> image
> 
> Not taken one since but he hasn't half grown  hes approx 4months old and one foot in length.


 
Not sure if it's just me but I can't see the pics!!


----------



## Nick_96297

I can see the pics, on my computer I could see them earlier and on my phone now


----------



## dpfb

Just a quick question as im on my phone and havnt read the whole tread, but, I have a baby snow that was born on Christmas day , now how do I go about catching her to mist her daily, shes just so fast that I can never ctch her. And should I put a water bowl in untill she slows down abit?
first beardie of my own and confuswd myself with everything I read 
thanks guys


----------



## rodgerthealien

dpfb said:


> Just a quick question as im on my phone and havnt read the whole tread, but, I have a baby snow that was born on Christmas day , now how do I go about catching her to mist her daily, shes just so fast that I can never ctch her. And should I put a water bowl in untill she slows down abit?
> first beardie of my own and confuswd myself with everything I read
> thanks guys


Hey,

You shouldn't have to mist her everyday - i tended to mist about three times a week when mine were small but only about once a week now they are grown up. Just cause they dont like humidity and you'll wanna watch that if you mist too much. Saying that though, if you mist her a few times a week you shouldn't need to catch her, just spray her in the tank


----------



## rodgerthealien

These are my two lovely beardies relaxing in their hammock










Thats Casper on the bottom, and Honey on top


----------



## 123dragon

dpfb said:


> Just a quick question as im on my phone and havnt read the whole tread, but, I have a baby snow that was born on Christmas day , now how do I go about catching her to mist her daily, shes just so fast that I can never ctch her. And should I put a water bowl in untill she slows down abit?
> first beardie of my own and confuswd myself with everything I read
> thanks guys


just put a water bowl in the viv and leave her alone to settle down,
with you chasing her everyday she wont grow to enjoy human contact 
they dont need misting


----------



## fredsshed

rodgerthealien said:


> These are my two lovely beardies relaxing in their hammock
> 
> image
> 
> Thats Casper on the bottom, and Honey on top


Casper and Honey guessing male and female??? do you keep them together and if so any problems as most peeps say its a 'no can do'

they look decidedly happy and cant resist but 'nice pair':mf_dribble:


----------



## Kuja

nutmonkey said:


> Not sure if it's just me but I can't see the pics!!


Showing fine still for me also lol, don't know why they are not showing for yourself


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx

NOOOO dont mist them altall! they do not need to be misted, it will only lead to a respiratory infection, a bath once a week is more than adequate.

I have separated my male and female as she laid 2 clutches and its not fair to put her through that. Shes being separated for 6 months and is now on her 4th clutch :bash: booooooo hopefully her last!


----------



## dpfb

Icv left her to settle for the past 2 weeks and I just cant catch her atall, I havnt tried every day but when I do she just legs it running franticlly everywhere, so I cant even get her out for a bath, so im gonna put a water bowl in and start hand feeding when I can, il spray her in the viv once a week till she allows me to pick her up. does that dound ok?


----------



## rodgerthealien

I misted mine when they were small as i couldn't get them to go near veggies for a while - and still have the same problem now :bash: plus my male HATES bath time, with a vengence so i tend to mist/spray water on his head instead.





fredsshed said:


> Casper and Honey guessing male and female??? do you keep them together and if so any problems as most peeps say its a 'no can do'
> 
> they look decidedly happy and cant resist but 'nice pair':mf_dribble:



Haha yea male and female (shes on top ) they have been fine so far - im always careful to keep a close eye on her incase hes a bit rough but they are a pretty happy couple  and haha! i should have seen that coming..


----------



## Dannyk79

Just a quick one...
The wife has just called me to say that the basking temp has dropped to 88*F and that the lamp has dimmed...
Is it ment to be like this, so if it drops to a certain temp it will warm back upto 105*F.. :? 

Cheers 

Danny


----------



## robzab

Dannyk79 said:


> Just a quick one...
> The wife has just called me to say that the basking temp has dropped to 88*F and that the lamp has dimmed...
> Is it ment to be like this, so if it drops to a certain temp it will warm back upto 105*F.. :?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Danny


Yeah, that's how it works, but you should really try play around till you have the basking lamp on a good temp all day. Try move your probe a bit further away, or raise your basking stone/branch.


----------



## Dannyk79

The temps have been spot on for the last 3 days with the basking temp peaking at 105*F and the cool end being 75*F... Now im at work they have messed up... So does it look like i will have to mess about setting the temps again or do you think they will settle down..:hmm:

Danny


----------



## Dannyk79

Hope you can make it all out but this is the setup i currently have minus the 2 crap thermometers as i now have digital ones...
The thermostat probe comes through the vent at the bottom vent on the left..


----------



## robzab

Dannyk79 said:


> Hope you can make it all out but this is the setup i currently have minus the 2 crap thermometers as i now have digital ones...
> The thermostat probe comes through the vent at the bottom vent on the left..
> 
> 
> image


What's the room temperature like? If there's a south facing window, then then room temp will be higher today with all the sun, could be screwing with your temps


----------



## Dannyk79

robzab said:


> What's the room temperature like? If there's a south facing window, then then room temp will be higher today with all the sun, could be screwing with your temps



Room temp is around 18*c and the vertical blinds are always closed in the living room if it makes any difference..


----------



## Dannyk79

Also the living room is south east facing

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattbarrett

Hi all, new to the forum so thought I would start by posting some pics here
These are my 3 Chelsea, Sydney and pascal


----------



## MAGPIE5389

*first bearded dragon and first post *

hello to everyone :2thumb:

here is Yoda my first bearded dragon , i 've been told he is under 2yrs old . i bought the whole set from my local pet for £250 including bd and food . the wood was purchased from a another store  












i ve so many question to ask as i am building another viv with a poly false background , i will post the build in habits topic at a later date .









he seams quite happy and is a greedy little sh#t lol


----------



## robzab

Dannyk79 said:


> Also the living room is south east facing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


Does it feel warm in the front room? It could be the viv is heating with the warmth of the room too.


----------



## Dannyk79

Think you could be right cos by the time I got home from work the sun had moved to the front of the house and the viva had got back up to temp... Eould you say it is ok to leave it as it is or would you recommend moving the viv elsewhere..

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannyk79

robzab said:


> Does it feel warm in the front room? It could be the viv is heating with the warmth of the room too.


The only thing im bothered about is the temp dropped to 88°F

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenniferm

Hi everyone, new to this forum. But am looking into getting my first bd! Exciting stuff. Have spent the past week reading this forum and think I'm nearly ready!

Any tips & pointers appreciated


----------



## robzab

Dannyk79 said:


> The only thing im bothered about is the temp dropped to 88°F
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


When ours got too warm I just closed the curtains which blocked most of the sun out


----------



## Dannyk79

robzab said:


> When ours got too warm I just closed the curtains which blocked most of the sun out


Ok cheers for the advice

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## scotty667

Jenniferm said:


> Hi everyone, new to this forum. But am looking into getting my first bd! Exciting stuff. Have spent the past week reading this forum and think I'm nearly ready!
> 
> Any tips & pointers appreciated


If you think your ready then you are ready  just ask away at anything your concerned about .

Scotty.


----------



## scotty667

dpfb said:


> Just a quick question as im on my phone and havnt read the whole tread, but, I have a baby snow that was born on Christmas day , now how do I go about catching her to mist her daily, shes just so fast that I can never ctch her. And should I put a water bowl in untill she slows down abit?
> first beardie of my own and confuswd myself with everything I read
> thanks guys


Just put a nice shallow water dish in for her and make sure she can see you pouring the water in my female never used to drink out of her water bowl with her old owner but does with me now.


----------



## scotty667

Well this thread has gone a bit dead lately  ,

Come on people we need update's picture's anything COME ON. LOL .

Your's sincerely,

Scott.


----------



## hatleopard

Sup


----------



## Dannyk79

Here is mine... 3 months old and 9 inches long lol










Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## scotty667

Both these picture's just made my day LOL they made me laugh so much ROFL.


----------



## Jenniferm

Been let down on a rehome for a female, but going to see a lovely 6yr old boy tomo! Excited much haha


----------



## dan2012

hi all

heres a few pics of my beardies,also a couple of my new fake rock wall!!!!!


----------



## robzab

that's ace, did you make the rock yourself?


----------



## dan2012

thanks!!!!! yea i did it last week,took me about 4 days which i didnt think was to bad.i have put my progress report on here,check it out


----------



## hatleopard

He's hesitant on salad and didn't want to be picked up today! Fussy bugger.


----------



## dan2012

how olds this little guy?


----------



## Mattbarrett

Heres my little dude


----------



## dan2012

nice beardie matt


----------



## samtheman

Finally, a beardie thread! :2thumb:

Well, i have 3 adult females and 3 babies. Two of my adults, Dibby and Stumpy, i got from a rescue centre. Dibby had a bone disease in her legs when she was a baby, so the original owners decided they could't care for her so they gave her to the rescue centre. Here legs stick out at odd angles , and she has a common habit of somersaulting or rolling over when walking or running. I try not to laugh! 

Stumpy was not in a bad vivarium or underfed, but the owners apparently had alot of children who got her out far to often which stressed her out, meaning now she is very reluctant to be held at all. She is also missing the end of her tail, although we don't know how it happened. 








here's dibby








Here's stumpy


----------



## hatleopard

dan2012 said:


> how olds this little guy?


I'm assuming he as its technically too young to sex - around 8-9 weeks. He'll take salad usually and has around 20-50 crickets a day! God knows where he fits them in his tiny belly. 
For handling I usually place my hand flat next to him for a bit, then when he's cool with that I'll go for picking him up / if it's a nononorunaway reaction I'll let him calm down for a good few hours!


----------



## dan2012

hahaha yea my 2 babies are the same,makes you wonder where they put it all.mine are ok with being held,i get them out on a daily basis and have done since i got them.im sure the little guy will get there soon


----------



## robzab

dan2012 said:


> thanks!!!!! yea i did it last week,took me about 4 days which i didnt think was to bad.i have put my progress report on here,check it out


Any chance of a link? I'm lazy


----------



## hatleopard

I think baby beardies are just black holes covered in scales..


----------



## dan2012

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/824681-bearded-dragon-1st-attempt-fake.html


----------



## hatleopard

Inspiring me to build something dan! Thinking of doing a garage scene..


----------



## Pollyanna

*The Bearded dragon thread*










Hey there, just joined the forum a few days ago and have to say already have had lots of fab advise from members so a massive thanks. As first time who reptile owners being able to speak to other owners is fantastic - we dont know anyone who has a Beardie!
We became Beardie lovers after completing hours and hours of reserach, visiting pet stores and searching on line. Originally we were torn between a leopard gecko and a BD. However, with 2 young kids we wanted a pet they could interact with and help care for. We visited a good reptile shop and fell in love with Rocky and had to buy him. We have had him now for 6 weeks and would not be without him.
Could anyone tell me if at nearly 5 months he's an ok length and weight at 32cm head to tail and 93g in weight. I only weighed him today so hav nothing to compare. He's shed twice in the 6 weeks we have had him home so encouraged by that but not sure what he should weigh or measure on average for his age. Thanks


----------



## hatleopard

Tail shedding today - still grumpy and nervous of my hand, bless!


----------



## claire_evans245

*UV lamp help....*

Hi guys, been a while since I posted. But as still being quite a new Beardie owner, just wondering if I could get some advice. I think it is time that we changed the UV light in Bertie's viv... However, I was just wondering what the best lamp is to get? I have heard that some are better than/last long others etc. And also where the best place to buy them from would be. Any help would be much appreciated, many thanks Claire x


----------



## Mattbarrett

claire_evans245 said:


> Hi guys, been a while since I posted. But as still being quite a new Beardie owner, just wondering if I could get some advice. I think it is time that we changed the UV light in Bertie's viv... However, I was just wondering what the best lamp is to get? I have heard that some are better than/last long others etc. And also where the best place to buy them from would be. Any help would be much appreciated, many thanks Claire x


The Arcadia tubes are the best the d3+ 12% they come in t5 and t8 sizes. Surrey pets supplies or swell reptiles are a good bet to order from


----------



## robzab

claire_evans245 said:


> Hi guys, been a while since I posted. But as still being quite a new Beardie owner, just wondering if I could get some advice. I think it is time that we changed the UV light in Bertie's viv... However, I was just wondering what the best lamp is to get? I have heard that some are better than/last long others etc. And also where the best place to buy them from would be. Any help would be much appreciated, many thanks Claire x


Gotta be T5, we recently upgraded and they look amazing. Surrey Pet Supplies were cheapest


----------



## dan2012

^^^ i agree with above ^^^ just a word of warning steer clear of compact type bulbs,they have been known to have caused eye problems!!!


----------



## scotty667

claire_evans245 said:


> Hi guys, been a while since I posted. But as still being quite a new Beardie owner, just wondering if I could get some advice. I think it is time that we changed the UV light in Bertie's viv... However, I was just wondering what the best lamp is to get? I have heard that some are better than/last long others etc. And also where the best place to buy them from would be. Any help would be much appreciated, many thanks Claire x


T5 here's a link for you Arcadia T5 D3+ Reptile Lamp 54W 46in - Surrey Pet Supplies .

Scott.


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::..

:gasp:

How have i missed this thread!!!

Now ive seen it, im going to introduce my trio :2thumb:

First up is my 3 year old who was my first ever reptile named Helio
Before









Now









Next up was my second - i was given her by my local rep shop after he heard about my heartbreak with a Leo - She has a foot missing and stumped tail and he knew i would take care of here - Heres Nimo

Before 









Now









Next up, my leatherback Kayto - Unfortunately my camera is broke so not got an updated pic of her but will be getting one soon - Again, she was a rehome as having only a 2" tail










Now the vivs :2thumb:

Kayto's









Nimo's









Not got a pic of Helio's yet but will get one soon


----------



## nutmonkey

scotty667 said:


> T5 here's a link for you Arcadia T5 D3+ Reptile Lamp 54W 46in - Surrey Pet Supplies .
> 
> Scott.


If it's a 4ft viv the 46in will be too long with the fittings. 39w starter and tube for a 4ft viv and position it as far into the hot end as possible. This will create a good temp & light gradient. And don't forget the reflector as well!
:2thumb:


----------



## dannyj653

heres my beardie, had him since january and has settled in nicely!
he's a much loved addition to the family!


----------



## scotty667

nutmonkey said:


> If it's a 4ft viv the 46in will be too long with the fittings. 39w starter and tube for a 4ft viv and position it as far into the hot end as possible. This will create a good temp & light gradient. And don't forget the reflector as well!
> :2thumb:


I feel dopey now LOL i never even read it i just saw and linked it LOL.


----------



## Jamesferrassie

My female, lola has got the most annoying habbit! she bangs on the viv doors as if to stay im hungry or i want a run about. 

so i let her run around my room. next thing you know she takes a big dump on the carpet!!!! as soon as shes done, she walks back into her viv and tilts her head to look at me as if to say, "i did good, im proud of that one"
she doesnt go to the toilet in her viv, absolute nightmare! i got to keep a beadie eye on her and be quick to react once i spot that tail starting to lift to stick her back in the viv :bash:


----------



## dannyj653

Jamesferrassie said:


> My female, lola has got the most annoying habbit! she bangs on the viv doors as if to stay im hungry or i want a run about.
> 
> so i let her run around my room. next thing you know she takes a big dump on the carpet!!!! as soon as shes done, she walks back into her viv and tilts her head to look at me as if to say, "i did good, im proud of that one"
> she doesnt go to the toilet in her viv, absolute nightmare! i got to keep a beadie eye on her and be quick to react once i spot that tail starting to lift to stick her back in the viv :bash:


Ha Ha, that keeps happening to me too, crapped on me twice too! not to nice! stinks! quite easy to clean on wooden floor though!


----------



## Roxiejayne

Hi, new to the forum. We have to bearded dragons Marley and lu. Lu has to taken to digging the sand out of a certain corner and she will go for anyone who tries to put it back. Could she be pregnant?


----------



## claire_evans245

nutmonkey said:


> If it's a 4ft viv the 46in will be too long with the fittings. 39w starter and tube for a 4ft viv and position it as far into the hot end as possible. This will create a good temp & light gradient. And don't forget the reflector as well!
> :2thumb:


We've had Bertie for about 6 months now, hence changing the UV light. How long will the arcadia one last? cause i heard some need changing every 6months and some every 12...? We have a 75W basking bulb in there, should we have a reflector as well? where will that need to go :S Thanks for everyones help, sorry we just still quite new to all this and don't know any other reptile owners, and just want the best for our little Bertie (well he's getting rather big now ) Will also upload a more recent pic if people want to see  xxxx


----------



## claire_evans245




----------



## scotty667

claire_evans245 said:


> We've had Bertie for about 6 months now, hence changing the UV light. How long will the arcadia one last? cause i heard some need changing every 6months and some every 12...? We have a 75W basking bulb in there, should we have a reflector as well? where will that need to go :S Thanks for everyones help, sorry we just still quite new to all this and don't know any other reptile owners, and just want the best for our little Bertie (well he's getting rather big now ) Will also upload a more recent pic if people want to see  xxxx


I'm sure they last for 12 month's and you don't need a reflector but your beardy will benefit more as it will make the uv stronger if that's the right way of saying it.

Scott.


----------



## Roxiejayne

Hi, my bearded has had eggs, when should I be able to take them out of her tank? And what temperature do they need in the incubator?


----------



## scribbles

claire_evans245 said:


> image
> 
> image


 
wow, thats a gorgeous dragon


----------



## Marley1410

He looks just like my beardie, lovely pic =)


----------



## Marley1410

robzab said:


> This is Yoshi, only been here a few days so still settling in, but doing really well.
> 
> When I upgrade his viv I think I'll invest in a corn snake, but still deciding
> 
> image


He's a lovely beardie =)


----------



## SwampyK

i have one (three-footed) bearded dragon, will post pics soon. Out of all the reptiles i have, She's definately the one cwith the most character :2thumb:


----------



## Marley1410

*How much do you feed your beardie?*

hi everyone

Just joined the forums, love all your pictures of your beardies, such lovely colours all of them.
I got my beardie 2 weeks ago & absolutely love him. He is such a character & so docile. He loves attention & my 3 children love stroking him & feeding him.
Only problem I am having is knowing how many crickets to feed him. Shop told me he was about 6 months old, so he is nearly 7 months old now. They were giving him crickets every other day but didnt say how many. I was feeding him live crickets twice every other day & was only giving him about 10 on those days. I know you can over feed beardies & I wasnt sure putting loads of crickets in a viv & seeing how many they eat in 15 mins was the right thing to do?? 
So yesterday I bought him tinned crickets & this morning I fed him 14 & he ate them all no problem at all & I didnt want to give anymore as i thought that was plenty. Does that sound right to you guys as I did do a lot of reading up on beardies before I got him & only thing I had problem with was the crickets as everywhere says different things. I also know that as they get older the crickets decrease & they end up eating mostly salad & have crickets etc as a treat rather than a proper part of their diet.
any help on this would be much appreciated.
Thanks guys & great thread =)


----------



## vicky123

*eggs galore!!!*

Hi,
I have a beuatiful 18month old female beardie. She's gorgeous and we love her to bits. She keeps laying eggs though (which really takes it out of her). Once a month she lays around 18 eggs (she's alone so they're not fertile) and I'm worried about her! For several days after laying she's really tired and feeling sorry for herself, she then perks up, eats a gazillion locusts and she's OK again - for a few weeks - before starting all over again.
I've been told to get a male, but I genuinely don't have the time to start breeding etc...
I know I can't stop her from laying eggs, but does anyone have any suggestions about how I can keep her happy & healthy.
She's a great eater (locusts, meal worms and veggies) and prolific pooper  so I guess there isn't much else I can do.
I'm just desperate for her to be happy 
Thanks


----------



## robzab

Marley1410 said:


> He's a lovely beardie =)


You should see the big Yosh now



















He is probably getting on for 5 months old, we feed him twice a day still, about 15 medium criks in a morning with a few mealies and about 6 criks in an evening with a few mealies.

I'm slowly phasing out the evening meal.

Obviously he always his veggies too


----------



## Whiteonfire

Sorry for crappy quality

2 year old Citrus Bearded Dragon Female

Trying to get her to eat more veggies, she probably needs to eat a bit more.


----------



## scotty667

vicky123 said:


> Hi,
> I have a beuatiful 18month old female beardie. She's gorgeous and we love her to bits. She keeps laying eggs though (which really takes it out of her). Once a month she lays around 18 eggs (she's alone so they're not fertile) and I'm worried about her! For several days after laying she's really tired and feeling sorry for herself, she then perks up, eats a gazillion locusts and she's OK again - for a few weeks - before starting all over again.
> I've been told to get a male, but I genuinely don't have the time to start breeding etc...
> I know I can't stop her from laying eggs, but does anyone have any suggestions about how I can keep her happy & healthy.
> She's a great eater (locusts, meal worms and veggies) and prolific pooper  so I guess there isn't much else I can do.
> I'm just desperate for her to be happy
> Thanks


Maybe try some morio worm's they fill my beardy's up load's that's why i alway's feed them first because it fill's them up more or maybe try some roach's.


----------



## SwampyK

heres some pics of stumpy i took the other day:


----------



## Ronnie and Reggie

Hey Guys
I recently purchased two beardies off a guy who no longer had time for them. He advised me they are both 5 months old.
Ive had them for 2 weeks now and they are both eating well etc but one of them seems alot bigger than the other. Ive tried to figure out the sex but its proving rather difficult.
He states they both came from the same mum and dad also.

Please help 

Pic below


----------



## Marley1410

robzab said:


> You should see the big Yosh now
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> He is probably getting on for 5 months old, we feed him twice a day still, about 15 medium criks in a morning with a few mealies and about 6 criks in an evening with a few mealies.
> 
> I'm slowly phasing out the evening meal.
> 
> Obviously he always his veggies too


Oh wow he's really lovely. So you feed him 15 crickets a day?? That seems a lot to me as I thought feeding them every other was a lot but as I said I have no idea how many I should be feeding him & how often. He's 7 months & 13 inches long, have no idea on his weight, will post some pics up later


----------



## scribbles

I'm aware that with bearded dragons (and maybe all other reptiles) you need to change the water and greens every day, which i do, but the question i wanna ask is how often do you change the wood chippings or other sultrate you use?


----------



## Nick_96297

scribbles said:


> I'm aware that with bearded dragons (and maybe all other reptiles) you need to change the water and greens every day, which i do, but the question i wanna ask is how often do you change the wood chippings or other sultrate you use?


You should change the substrate once a month mate

Nick : victory:


----------



## Ventrata Idris

*Cheeky little fella!*

Sorry if this has been asked before but haven't read the whole thread - it would take me forever:lol2:
My little Beardie, Idris (rapidly growing now), makes me laugh. He does a big poo (usually on his basking log in the most difficult place to clean:rant2: ) but then gets all agitated and scampers to the front of the vivarium and bangs on the glass until I come and clean up his mess. He watches me to make sure I do a good job. :lol:
Do yours do this too?


----------



## scribbles

Ventrata Idris said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but haven't read the whole thread - it would take me forever:lol2:
> My little Beardie, Idris (rapidly growing now), makes me laugh. He does a big poo (usually on his basking log in the most difficult place to clean:rant2: ) but then gets all agitated and scampers to the front of the vivarium and bangs on the glass until I come and clean up his mess. He watches me to make sure I do a good job. :lol:
> Do yours do this too?



Awww lol that's cute


----------



## scribbles

Nick_96297 said:


> You should change the substrate once a month mate
> 
> Nick : victory:



Even if he hardly poos in it and it's still clean and smells ok?


----------



## Nick_96297

scribbles said:


> Even if he hardly poos in it and it's still clean and smells ok?


Yes you still should mate as the substrate can harbour bacteria that cannot be seen with the naked eye.

Nick : victory:


----------



## son_lou_wak

Just a quick question 

I own Monte a six month old bearded dragon 14 inches long he's on large size crickets now. My question is when can I swap him onto a sand substrate? At the moment he's on vision flooring and has been since we had him at 6wks old. But the bigger he's getting the bigger and smellier his poo's are getting and It's staining the white cushion flooring so making it look dirty all the time. Thinking that sand will be easier to keep clean and we already have a poop scoop. 




---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?3gcsbg

www.madaboutminishow.co.uk


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

I change substrate 1-2 times a week, most dragon illness is caused by not doing it enough


----------



## rodgerthealien

son_lou_wak said:


> Just a quick question
> 
> I own Monte a six month old bearded dragon 14 inches long he's on large size crickets now. My question is when can I swap him onto a sand substrate? At the moment he's on vision flooring and has been since we had him at 6wks old. But the bigger he's getting the bigger and smellier his poo's are getting and It's staining the white cushion flooring so making it look dirty all the time. Thinking that sand will be easier to keep clean and we already have a poop scoop.


Sand is easier to keep clean, and he is probably just big enough - its a good option but wont stop that smell :lol2: Try putting it over half of his tank and feed him on the other side so he wont ingest it, and make sure its not too dusty or it might irritate his eyes!


----------



## Kuja

rodgerthealien said:


> Sand is easier to keep clean, and he is probably just big enough - its a good option but wont stop that smell :lol2: Try putting it over half of his tank and feed him on the other side so he wont ingest it, and make sure its not too dusty or it might irritate his eyes!


Thats my plan, soon as i find the tiles i want lol.

As were on the subject mine likes to taste everything, he licked my computer chair several times recently as if he couldn't decided if it was actually there or not. anyway at what point do i get worried about sand ingestion he is going to end up with some of it as he does like to taste things, but that normally stops soon as he has worked out its something there lol. Although i have never seen him lick stuff under him, only above lol.

Thanks


----------



## rodgerthealien

Kuja said:


> Thats my plan, soon as i find the tiles i want lol.
> 
> As were on the subject mine likes to taste everything, he licked my computer chair several times recently as if he couldn't decided if it was actually there or not. anyway at what point do i get worried about sand ingestion he is going to end up with some of it as he does like to taste things, but that normally stops soon as he has worked out its something there lol. Although i have never seen him lick stuff under him, only above lol.
> 
> Thanks


Lol i use tiles and sand in mine - its the best of both worlds!

Its a difficult one with them licking everything, mine went around licking the sand at first, but soon realised it wasn't very nice and hasn't really paid any attention to it since! (He still does his daily rounds and licks everything else in the enclosure lol but hes not that interested in the sand any more)


----------



## Kuja

rodgerthealien said:


> Lol i use tiles and sand in mine - its the best of both worlds!
> 
> Its a difficult one with them licking everything, mine went around licking the sand at first, but soon realised it wasn't very nice and hasn't really paid any attention to it since! (He still does his daily rounds and licks everything else in the enclosure lol but hes not that interested in the sand any more)


thanks for that lol, im looking out for non smooth tiles at the moment lol, would you recommend i put sand in the hot end(currently feed him here but wouldn't with there being sand) or tiles, it isn't really going to effect his feeding as he can see me dusting his food and goes nuts lol so follows me until he gets it anyway.


----------



## rodgerthealien

Kuja said:


> thanks for that lol, im looking out for non smooth tiles at the moment lol, would you recommend i put sand in the hot end(currently feed him here but wouldn't with there being sand) or tiles, it isn't really going to effect his feeding as he can see me dusting his food and goes nuts lol so follows me until he gets it anyway.


Lol have a look in B&Q for tiles- i got a couple of the boxes that had cracked tiles in so they were really cheap!

It all depends really because the sand is great at retaining heat so its good at the hot end, but makes a really comfy bed so is nice on the cool end.
I have done it a bit differently (my explanation may not make sense) So there are three big tiles in the middle of the tank and sand surrounding them at the front and sides- so there is sand under the basking spot, and really deep sand under a log hide on the cool end for burrowing.


----------



## Kuja

rodgerthealien said:


> Lol have a look in B&Q for tiles- i got a couple of the boxes that had cracked tiles in so they were really cheap!
> 
> It all depends really because the sand is great at retaining heat so its good at the hot end, but makes a really comfy bed so is nice on the cool end.
> I have done it a bit differently (my explanation may not make sense) So there are three big tiles in the middle of the tank and sand surrounding them at the front and sides- so there is sand under the basking spot, and really deep sand under a log hide on the cool end for burrowing.


ah that does make sense, interesting i did not think of that lmao! thanks for all your help.


----------



## vorny

Ventrata Idris said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but haven't read the whole thread - it would take me forever:lol2:
> My little Beardie, Idris (rapidly growing now), makes me laugh. He does a big poo (usually on his basking log in the most difficult place to clean:rant2: ) but then gets all agitated and scampers to the front of the vivarium and bangs on the glass until I come and clean up his mess. He watches me to make sure I do a good job. :lol:
> Do yours do this too?


 yep my peggy does this too, only recently though, in the past few weeks, but tends to run through it as she's scampering around :bash: gets everywhere! shes about 10 mths old now


----------



## vorny

on the subject of poo, how regular are the ment to be as they get older? :blush:


----------



## rodgerthealien

Kuja said:


> ah that does make sense, interesting i did not think of that lmao! thanks for all your help.


Lol it took me a while of playing around to think of it, and your welcome!


----------



## rodgerthealien

vorny said:


> on the subject of poo, how regular are the ment to be as they get older? :blush:


Haha, i think it depends how much they eat! Mine are still brumating at the mo so haven't seen any poo in quite a while - but i suppose its down to each dragon lol mine normally go every couple of days


----------



## scribbles

vorny said:


> on the subject of poo, how regular are the ment to be as they get older? :blush:


 
Mine is getting older and doesnt poo much at all. And before anybody suggests, yes the temperature is correct and his appetite and feeding habits are fine lol :yeahright:


----------



## Tyke2002

Hi All,

Picked my 2 Beardies up last week as the g/f was whining about wanting some again. Apart from them not really eating much (putting this down to relocation stress after sifting through loads of posts on here)... very happy with them.

Got a male and a female in a 4 foot viv, the males a psychopath, the females a moody git (NO SARCASTIC COMMENTS!)

Still a bit quiet but again, putting this down to the new home.

How long roughly before they fully settle and start eating like there's no tomorrow, or does it vary dragon to dragon ?

Also could it be that they are in the same viv making them stress a bit more ? got them from a reptile shop and they came as a pair if you like, ex-breeding stock.

Just a bit cautious as they are my first bearded dragons... the g/f says not to worry but i suppose its expected when i know bugger all about them ha !

Funniest moment so far by the way is when the male took a big dump on the female, probably shouldn't have been funny but i have quite an immature mind :lol2:


----------



## Tyke2002

Anyooonnnneeee:blowup:


----------



## Dannyk79

Tyke2002 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Picked my 2 Beardies up last week as the g/f was whining about wanting some again. Apart from them not really eating much (putting this down to relocation stress after sifting through loads of posts on here)... very happy with them.
> 
> Got a male and a female in a 4 foot viv, the males a psychopath, the females a moody git (NO SARCASTIC COMMENTS!)
> 
> Still a bit quiet but again, putting this down to the new home.
> 
> How long roughly before they fully settle and start eating like there's no tomorrow, or does it vary dragon to dragon ?
> 
> Also could it be that they are in the same viv making them stress a bit more ? got them from a reptile shop and they came as a pair if you like, ex-breeding stock.
> 
> Just a bit cautious as they are my first bearded dragons... the g/f says not to worry but i suppose its expected when i know bugger all about them ha !
> 
> Funniest moment so far by the way is when the male took a big dump on the female, probably shouldn't have been funny but i have quite an immature mind :lol2:


Personally if it was up to me i would be separating them even though they came as a pair... The female Will be getting stressed as the male Will always be wanting his wicked way and eventually Will take its toll.. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## StudleyBD

*Recently, my 4-year-old Beardie has stopped eating his veg.*

This has happened just over the past week or so. I've tried putting his favourite worms on the food to get him to eat his veg, but only managed to eat the worms (he was interested in the food underneath but couldn't get it into his mouth). I have been feeding him crickets as well, which are only small in size. I've eased off of the calcium supplements to see if it helped but nothing is working-not even putting the food in front of his face. Please can anyone give me any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

Definately seperate them hun see if it helps


----------



## RescueCat

Starting to think mine is a boy!

I only got a glance as he/she is in a bad mood today and doesn't want to be handled, but it looks like there are bumps and some pores down there! Plus he/she has been puffing and head bobbing a lot!

Soon I'm sure I'll be able to tell.


----------



## Dannyk79

It could be lady gaga in a former life.. :lol2:


----------



## son_lou_wak

***Urgent info needed please help***

I'm going on holiday on 15th April for three days then again in may for 5-7 days depending on what we decide to do. 

The main problem is how long can bearded dragons go without food? His heat and uv will be fine as they're on timers. My partner told me to chuck a load of crickets in with Monte and he'll be fine but I said that crickets can bite Monte if there's loads of them in the vivarium  

Our family are scared of Monte so won't feed him. 

Any help and advice will be appreciated ps Monte is 6 months old 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?trgl0t

www.madaboutminishow.co.uk


----------



## rodgerthealien

son_lou_wak said:


> ***Urgent info needed please help***
> 
> I'm going on holiday on 15th April for three days then again in may for 5-7 days depending on what we decide to do.
> 
> The main problem is how long can bearded dragons go without food? His heat and uv will be fine as they're on timers. My partner told me to chuck a load of crickets in with Monte and he'll be fine but I said that crickets can bite Monte if there's loads of them in the vivarium
> 
> Our family are scared of Monte so won't feed him.
> 
> Any help and advice will be appreciated ps Monte is 6 months old
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?trgl0t
> 
> www.madaboutminishow.co.uk



3 days should be fine if you leave some morio worms in a bowl for him or locusts as they dont bite. But for a whole week you should send him on a holiday to a local pet shop you trust and they can look after him


----------



## son_lou_wak

rodgerthealien said:


> 3 days should be fine if you leave some morio worms in a bowl for him or locusts as they dont bite. But for a whole week you should send him on a holiday to a local pet shop you trust and they can look after him


Will they look after him in a pet shop? 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?vzefna

www.madaboutminishow.co.uk


----------



## rodgerthealien

son_lou_wak said:


> Will they look after him in a pet shop?
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?vzefna
> 
> www.madaboutminishow.co.uk



If its a good one, so have a look around for one that knows their stuff. My advice would be to try and find a pet shop that keeps the holiday animals on display (rather than in a back room) as everyone will be able to see them when they come into the shop, and its a pretty safe bet they will be kept clean/fed properly then :2thumb:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

For 3 days he can survive on roaches if you have lights on timers but can't a neighbour or someone check on him?


----------



## Simonellis86

Hi everybody just joined the site im new to lizard keeping and got myself a italian leatherback beardie today his name is Abe (as in abe lincoln the us president with the BEARD)








I will try to get some better pics after he has settled in a bit


----------



## Dannyk79

If i were you i would replace the thermometers you have now with a digital ones cos the dial ones are prone to give out incorrect readings..:thumbup:

Danny

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonellis86

Dannyk79 said:


> If i were you i would replace the thermometers you have now with a digital ones cos the dial ones are prone to give out incorrect readings..:thumbup:
> 
> Danny
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


Ye i was thinking of doing that anyway after a while, that one came with the package i bought


----------



## Nick_96297

The other thing I would change is the green basking bulb, change it to a normal one

Nick : victory:


----------



## Dannyk79

Thought i would post some more pics of mine up, hope you don't mind..
This is when we got him at 7-8weeks old.









Don't worry i did away with that thermometer and substrate as soon as i knew a bit more about beardies..

And we have ad him 2 months now 









Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## gecko_steve

Our new citrus beardie, Blaze

A friend of mine questioned the size of the locust saying it was too big, I know the size rule ( no bigger than size between their eyes) but I always took that to mean width ways as they can turn it. So not sure now so if anyone can tell me which is correct please !


----------



## Jenface

Eeeee. I get my first beardy tomorrow. He's a rescue and oh my. I am SO excited. There will be photos.


----------



## mork

they are too big

yes they manage to still eat but could cause issues

and personally i wouldnt just leave them in there, id feed to

else locusts shit a lot

put em in a plastic box for few days with veg and then take out and dip in calcium and feed to


----------



## RescueCat

Who wants to see the cutest baby beardie pic ever?









My little girl spent ages wandering around my bed, trying to find a soft toy that was sized for her cuddles! When she did, she promptly fell asleep on it. :flrt:


----------



## Jenface

Oh gosh. That made me girly squee. That is adorable.


----------



## Ezme

*Help please*

hi guys need some advice am totally stumped!!!! i have a female bearded dragon about 1 year old.... had since birth... keep all my reptiles seperate, temps etc all fine... shes been absolutley fine all the time ive had her, eats fine sheds fine poos etc all fine, very active etc etc etc... basically perfect beardie.... until yesterday.... when she is exactly the same as ever nothing has changed except she has balloon in size!!!!! like suddenly over night got reeeeeaaallly fat... and ive had a good look at her and its almost like its air like shes bloated not..... havent changed anything i do with her or food or anything... she eats mix of dry dragon food and hoppers (dusted) ....... ive checked everything... and ive soaked her... shes never been near a boy ever so cant be pregnant etc.... i am so totally stumped at what it could be.... oh and she has always been kept on paper so not impaction etc.... 

anyone got any idea what might be goin on??? thanx  

p.s i have 2 other beardies and they are all kept exactly the same 1 female 1 male in seperate tanks and they are all totally fine :s


----------



## gecko_steve

Just because she hasn't been near a male doesn't mean she cant be carrying eggs, most reptiles lay infertile clutches.

Not sure if you can see on beardies but I know on leopard geckos you can see the eggs if you have a look under their bellies.


----------



## Ezme

hi thanx for reply, yeh i did read this but ive had a look/feel and really doesnt seem to be eggs... ive put a box in there anyway just in case, i have a lot of experience with reptiles but the only other female i have is a boa but shes 5 years old and never had any eggs so this is really new to me... and never had any probs with any of the others


----------



## rythagorus

Does anyone know anything about collard greens? I've never seen them in any shop and have no idea what they actually are :lol2:

Is there another name for them because i'd love to start using them after seeing their nutritional value :2thumb:


----------



## Simonellis86

rythagorus said:


> Does anyone know anything about collard greens? I've never seen them in any shop and have no idea what they actually are :lol2:
> 
> Is there another name for them because i'd love to start using them after seeing their nutritional value :2thumb:


After a quick google search i found this 
Hope that helps


----------



## rythagorus

Simonellis86 said:


> After a quick google search i found this
> Hope that helps


Yeah i've seen the Wiki thanks :2thumb:
I would be reluctant to pick up cabbage or broccoli in the hope it's collard greens! Not sure how its packaged in the UK or even if it is?


----------



## dragon38

Hi guys, new to this forum and reptiles had my dragon (drago) five weeks now here is a pic of him.


----------



## beardieoscar

Hi, my beardie is around 6 months i will post a pic. ive had him for around 2 months. hes still not really letting me hold him jus wants to jump back in his viv.  hes gets fed around 8 locusts a day and fruit and veg. not sure about his size to


----------



## beardieoscar

how old do u guys think he is. pet shop sed he was 3 months . ive had him like 3 months now


----------



## WOKY

hi, i,ve had mine since january, and was told he was 6 months when i had him, but i think he,s about 7 or 8 months old now. it took me about 2 months b4 i could handle him. he, about 13 inches long. dont know how to post pics up:blush:


----------



## Dannyk79

Have a read here ..

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=4359897 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## WOKY




----------



## WOKY

Dannyk79 said:


> Have a read here ..
> 
> How To - Post pictures using Photobucket. - Reptile Forums
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


 cheers m8, think i was clicking on the wrong code :blush:


----------



## WOKY

heres another :2thumb:


----------



## Dannyk79

Personally i would change that red reflector spot light to a standard 100W spot light 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## mork

why does everyone else's viv always look bigger than mine, mainly taller

mine 4ft, not have room for anything too high. i think these vivexotic's have too much wood around the glass


Reptile Forums - mork's Album: Arnie and Sly


----------



## WOKY

Dannyk79 said:


> Personally i would change that red reflector spot light to a standard 100W spot light
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


 i,ve only just changed from a normal spot light, to a red 1, he seems to go 2 sleep better now when the tube switches off.


----------



## MAGPIE5389

WOKY said:


> imageimagehi, i,ve had mine since january, and was told he was 6 months when i had him, but i think he,s about 7 or 8 months old now. it took me about 2 months b4 i could handle him. he, about 13 inches long. dont know how to post pics up:blush:



hiya mate 

set up an account with photobucket .
upload photo's to photobucket 
select photo , it will hight blue to copy the url and then paste it in ur post on the forum


----------



## WOKY

i,ve sorted it now m8 cheers, go back a page and u,ll see my trevor: victory:


----------



## TiddlesRX7

So I got my two Beardies a week last Saturday. They are my first reptiles. I've named them Buddy and Buford for now but this might change once I've correctly sexed them. They are only 9-10 weeks old and really cute/cool. So happy with them. They have settled in now and are eating and pooing well. Only thing is I can't get them interested in greens yet but I'm sure this will come with time. They both have some green and orange to them Buford more so than Buddy (he tends to be darker). I'm really impressed how they can change their colour, I never realized they could change their shade so much. 

Anyway Here are some pic's

This is Buddy 

































And this is Buford


















And this is their home


----------



## Jenface

I got my beardy today. I gooot hiiiiiiim. He's awesome. He doesn't have a name yet but he's the fluffiest not fluffy creature ever....


----------



## zombietomb

Twitch, ignore the sand, it was very temporary!


----------



## boosh81

lots of lovely piccies !!:2thumb:


----------



## boosh81

My beardies 4 weeks ago ( when i got them)










My beardies today ..


----------



## BlackMamba88

my 2 beardies had to go unfortunatley not too long ago as they kept breeding and i was struggling to get rid of the young. i have however been coaxed by the missus into getting a nice little fella i intend to call yoshi this week and i have spent today making a viv out of a spare tank (untill payday) with spare bits and bobs (snake stuff mainly and some from the leo's) but once i get paid i will be buying them a new home and sprucing it all up, 

i have had to use beech wood chips for now but to be fair he wont be here untill sunday late afternoon and i need some more mice so i might grab some repticarpet or lino style matting if i have the money. i also need a bigger uv tube but this one will surfice for now its a 2foot tube my cousin had spare. 

heres what i made with a load of spare bits.





































i think this should keep him happy untill the end of the month, then ill buy him a propper house


----------



## mork

my viv is getting close to completion

i want a longer climbing bark and another larger plant and maybe some fake leaves from top but everything is too green and jungle when i need a desert setting, they are not jungle animals


----------



## JakeTheDragon

Heres my boy flex, he is 8 and half weeks old standing at 7 inch, i think his about 18 1/2 cm

























here is Solo flexs sibling, his about 11cm, 6 cm with out his stump


----------



## mork

cool, shame i not have mine from babies but they seem to grow very quick in 1st couple of months

i got at about month 3 and were quite large


----------



## JakeTheDragon

yeah they do, i can already see a size increase as hes started shedding so his looking pretty dull


----------



## sazzykins

i love this thread - can't believe i've sat and read every post! :gasp:


----------



## Jenface

has anyone got any tips for getting medication down a beardy? Sheps old owners left me with an impacted unhappy dragon


----------



## JakeTheDragon

propperly if it liqud oral, in my last pic u can see his over heating, put the serindge by his mouth and enter it tht way .


----------



## son_lou_wak

Quick question Monte my beardie is 6mths old. His claws are very sharp and I'm wondering if anyone trims them???

Is there an easy way or should I take him to the vet 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?h0400d
Life is what you make of it!


----------



## boosh81

had my beardies about 5/6 weeks now ... and loving them , i spend the evening sat on the floor by their viv incase i miss any of their funny little behaviors (im a geek) .... they have even on a few occasions started to walk out onto my hand when the doors are open ... so they are deffo getting more confident !:2thumb:


----------



## sazzykins

Over the weekend i've bought a bigger viv for "Dave" he looks so much happier! I've spent hours reading posts on here and just want to say thank you to everyone :flrt:


----------



## sazzykins

son_lou_wak said:


> Quick question Monte my beardie is 6mths old. His claws are very sharp and I'm wondering if anyone trims them???
> 
> Is there an easy way or should I take him to the vet
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?h0400d
> Life is what you make of it!


i've read you can trim them although not too close to the dark area or he will bleed and it'll hurt him  not tried this yet but would a nail file work?


----------



## Jenface

I cut Sheps, There's a kinda.. notch on the claw that you can cut.. I'm not sure if I explained it right, but you can cut that


----------



## son_lou_wak

Was thinking about using a soft emery board as they're not that long just very sharp 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?jwguzq
Life is what you make of it!


----------



## graciebubble

*newbie*

hey im new to this so just thought id say hello, got a baby beardie he is dillan well im calling him a HE till find out what he is lol. had him for about a month nearly two, he is starting to become a really nice beardie loves his cuddles. he just finished shedding so he has been mardy for past week or so but now getting back to normal its lovely to see him come up to the glass again wanting to come out. he is eating fine pooping fine, loves having a little run and a climb  he is my first beardie and i have fallen in love with him. any advice with keeping BDs i would love to know so hears Dillan 
thank you  x


----------



## mork

you need to trim nails every so often but they still can have nails grow strange etc. problem with trimming is getting the right angle and not going to far back and the issue of them moving just as your about to cut


but you should also have rocks in the viv to help blunt up the nails a bit and is more natural for the nails


----------



## son_lou_wak

mork said:


> you need to trim nails every so often but they still can have nails grow strange etc. problem with trimming is getting the right angle and not going to far back and the issue of them moving just as your about to cut
> 
> 
> but you should also have rocks in the viv to help blunt up the nails a bit and is more natural for the nails


I've just bought a rough tile from the reptile shop they have suggested having that in the vivarium as it'll help to file his claws down. 

Hopefully it'll work. 


Life is what you make of it!


----------



## claire_evans245

scribbles said:


> wow, thats a gorgeous dragon


Thanks, he is lovely, and he knows it... loves the camera! will post new pics soon x


----------



## Bennewell

*morphs*

can anyone help me by telling me the types of these two.the one on the left (stumpy) is a leather back but is she a certain type of leather back. and him on the right (tango)?standard beardie??? please help


----------



## claire_evans245

*More pics of Bertie*

Here are some more pics of my little man, hope you all don't mind, just love to show him off 

Eating his veg like a good boy!












Posing... as usual...












Still happy... although his is about to shed












Does anyone know if this is entirely normal? think something spooked him the other day :S











Thanks x


----------



## Bennewell

The black beard is normally he's stressed or sign of aggration.


----------



## claire_evans245

Bennewell said:


> The black beard is normally he's stressed or sign of aggration.


It was really random... he just went into a really defensive stance (with his body raised off the floor and flattened) puffed his beard and went jet black (just beard though)... he couldnt see his reflection, and no other pets. do you know why he may have done it? :S x


----------



## Loach Dragon

Hey guys my sorry I've not been on for a while. 

I've got another problem Lemmy has started to get aggressive around feeding time, He will constantly try and bite me and has done on many occasions sometimes he will launch himself off his log at my hand or arm if its in the tank for what ever reason. this morning whilst feeding him he get that hyped up and agressive he leapt from out of his tank, which he had never done before. 

He was ok but its not when I just feed him live food its also happening when I give him veg or treats, has anyone had experience in this case or is able to help because my GF is a bit concerned about having him out of the viv after watching todays fun and games, his biting has been more frequent and I'm then only person who feeds him and does most of the handling. 

Thanks L.D


----------



## sazzykins

Loach Dragon said:


> Hey guys my sorry I've not been on for a while.
> 
> I've got another problem Lemmy has started to get aggressive around feeding time, He will constantly try and bite me and has done on many occasions sometimes he will launch himself off his log at my hand or arm if its in the tank for what ever reason. this morning whilst feeding him he get that hyped up and agressive he leapt from out of his tank, which he had never done before.
> 
> He was ok but its not when I just feed him live food its also happening when I give him veg or treats, has anyone had experience in this case or is able to help because my GF is a bit concerned about having him out of the viv after watching todays fun and games, his biting has been more frequent and I'm then only person who feeds him and does most of the handling.
> 
> Thanks L.D



How old is he? I've read they can have a teenage phase and get really moody


----------



## Loach Dragon

sazzykins said:


> How old is he? I've read they can have a teenage phase and get really moody


I think he is about 2 years and a month or 2 years old.


----------



## graciebubble

son_lou_wak said:


> I've just bought a rough tile from the reptile shop they have suggested having that in the vivarium as it'll help to file his claws down.
> 
> Hopefully it'll work.
> 
> 
> Life is what you make of it!


thank you for tho advice guys if there's anything else Im always open to ideas


----------



## vorny

claire_evans245 said:


> It was really random... he just went into a really defensive stance (with his body raised off the floor and flattened) puffed his beard and went jet black (just beard though)... he couldnt see his reflection, and no other pets. do you know why he may have done it? :S x


They just somtimes spot somthing in their environment they dont like, It could have been something completly harmless and nothing to worry about if it was only the once.

mine are usually quite happy running around the room, the even knock on the glass of the viv that my corn is in, and usually dont take a bit of notice if I put something new in their vivs or change things around. Last week I tried a tip that was posted on here about getting them to eat veggies, placing a very shallow dish of water in the viv with some leaves late afternoon when they are most active, I usually have small quite deep bowls for food so I used different ones and peggy went mad, puffing up, turning black and running round


----------



## Ian80

I've just read/skimmed through this entire thread, I want a beardie so much! :blush: haha

I was wondering how people with only one beardie manage, live food wise?
Do you just buy it as and when you need it?
I'd really like to start a colony, maybe of mealworms and dubia's, but I'm wondering if it's worth it just for one beardie?

Also, one of the easiest places for me to get a beardie would be pets at home. But I know when I got my hamsters everyone on forums said not to get them from there because they're harder to tame etc. But I'm thinking that thats not so much of a problem with BD, they all seem so docile. I've also seen that a few people on this thread have got them from there and they seem fine?
So is [email protected] an ok place to get them from? 

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## Jenface

Livefood wise, I just get it as I need it. Shep goes through an insane amount of locusts but I have Morio and silk worm on hand. He normally has a few worms in a bowl that he can get when he feels like. Locusts on the other hand. He'll happily go through a whole box if I let him










Shep today.


----------



## mork

i just buy a few tubs every couple of weeks, locusts and worms and odd tub of crickets, i hate the things, noisy and messy gits

so prob £25-30 a month on food for 2 beardies


----------



## Bennewell

Depends on the age of the dragon younger they are the more they will go through.one of mine is 2 and a half and he'll go though 3 boxs every 2 weeks costing me 10 a month and he has veg which isn't much.


----------



## Loach Dragon

Ian80 said:


> I've just read/skimmed through this entire thread, I want a beardie so much! :blush: haha
> 
> I was wondering how people with only one beardie manage, live food wise?
> Do you just buy it as and when you need it?
> I'd really like to start a colony, maybe of mealworms and dubia's, but I'm wondering if it's worth it just for one beardie?
> 
> Also, one of the easiest places for me to get a beardie would be pets at home. But I know when I got my hamsters everyone on forums said not to get them from there because they're harder to tame etc. But I'm thinking that thats not so much of a problem with BD, they all seem so docile. I've also seen that a few people on this thread have got them from there and they seem fine?
> So is [email protected] an ok place to get them from?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ian



Hi Ian.
Beardies are great when we got our 1 he needed taming due to his owner had lost interest and turned all his time to his Xbox and the Beardie had not been handled for at least year so I would make sure that the place your getting it from handles their Beardies, I know that the Pets at Home by mine do have a healthy looking bunch of Beardies and they do handle them quite a bit, but that will vary depending on the staff at different stores. 

As for food I tend to by mine live food in bulk he loves locusts and hopper and Morio worms, but he does have a lot of veg in between live food feeds, I keep the hoppers and locust in a keep box thing  like this but for hoppers .

I would love to breed Locusts/Hoppers but I've herd it is really hard, I hope some of this would help.


----------



## Ian80

Jenface said:


> Livefood wise, I just get it as I need it. Shep goes through an insane amount of locusts but I have Morio and silk worm on hand. He normally has a few worms in a bowl that he can get when he feels like. Locusts on the other hand. He'll happily go through a whole box if I let him
> 
> image
> 
> Shep today.





mork said:


> i just buy a few tubs every couple of weeks, locusts and worms and odd tub of crickets, i hate the things, noisy and messy gits
> 
> so prob £25-30 a month on food for 2 beardies





Loach Dragon said:


> Hi Ian.
> Beardies are great when we got our 1 he needed taming due to his owner had lost interest and turned all his time to his Xbox and the Beardie had not been handled for at least year so I would make sure that the place your getting it from handles their Beardies, I know that the Pets at Home by mine do have a healthy looking bunch of Beardies and they do handle them quite a bit, but that will vary depending on the staff at different stores.
> 
> As for food I tend to by mine live food in bulk he loves locusts and hopper and Morio worms, but he does have a lot of veg in between live food feeds, I keep the hoppers and locust in a keep box thing  like this but for hoppers .
> 
> I would love to breed Locusts/Hoppers but I've herd it is really hard, I hope some of this would help.


Thanks a lot 

I guess when I come around to getting one I'll have to have a look around and see where they appear to be treated best, even if it means going further away. 

Yeah, I don't like the sound of breeding Locusts/Hoppers, too noisy/smelly/messy. That's why I was thinking mealworms/dubia's as they both are pretty easy and don't require much to breed. I think I will breed mealworms/buy them in bulk, at least I can put them in the fridge and they'll last a long time and I won't get overrun with them.


----------



## claire_evans245

*Feeding*

Hi guys, Although we have had Bertie a while now I just wanted to check we were feeding him right, just because iv had so many mixed opinions! We don't think he's far off being fully grown now, and currently eats 4-6 "large" (not adult) hoppers and maybe a few meal worms, with 1 or 2 days off live food a week. Alongside this he has watercress or rocket salad. Any suggestions on other veg to try him on? And am I feeding him enough/too much? I just never seem to be able to fill him! He's ALWAYS hungry! After his live food in the morning, he can quite easily eat 2 bowls of veg and probs more if I gave it to him. And he doesn't seem to poo much for the amount he eats, how often should they go? Bertie only usually goes once a week... if that?! 
Thanks for all your help  xx


----------



## son_lou_wak

Hiya peeps 

Do you think my six month old beardie is a boy or girl? 

Just wanted to know so I can finally give him/her the correct name  

I thought it was a male do ATM he's called Monte but if he turns out to be a she then I'll have to re think 


Life is what you make of it!


----------



## Jenface

he looks like a boy to me


----------



## son_lou_wak

Just been told the correct way to hold a dragon for sexing so I'm going to take a few more pictures tonight as I want to get to the bottom of this 


Life is what you make of it!


----------



## Yorkshiredragon

*meet my new big lad*

just picked him up saturday so he's still a bit grumpy and not eating but he is awesome and the biggest male I've seen at 9 months old weighing 600g and is 20" long 
not got a deffo name yet I'm thinking "Boss" he's a fire and ice citrus leatherback


----------



## Loach Dragon

I was thinking about the possibility of getting another Beardie, my Lemmy is about 2 years old we are going to give him a viv upgrade soon something bigger and wider. 

Could it be possible to introduce another Beardie to Lemmy when we move him into a new viv, if so would it be wise to get a younger 1 or 1 about the same age ?


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

It's not wise to keep more than 1 in a viv at all


----------



## imginy

Gemstone Dragons said:


> It's not wise to keep more than 1 in a viv at all


I agree,

I have kept females together lots of times in the past without any problems but at the end of the day even if they get along they still poop all over each other on a daily basis which isn't good for them.


----------



## SamanthaJane90

Beast!










Beauty!











Together


----------



## xlilleax

Hey guys im gonna b gettin my 1st baby dragon in the next month cant wait  been reading up loads and am currently getting the set up as want it to be all set up ready for the lil one  any advice will b great esp with dimmer stats as looking around seeing what ones are available atm


----------



## son_lou_wak

Bought Monte a new piece of wood today don't think he likes it much lol


----------



## son_lou_wak

Can't put it under the lamp any closer than it is as it'll burn monte


----------



## Nick_96297

Hi all I have had my beardie brian for 6 months now and he is nearly 9 months old. He currently weighs 327g and is 16 inches in length, is this about right for his age? 

Nick : victory:


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx

Hi I'm Becky but call me Bek. I been trying to find a beardie thread. I've had mine 2 weeks now and he was 10 weeks old when I got him. I say he but no idea what it is yet lol. Her names duckie, or his names Bruno lol. I have some pictures available to view. The links in my signature, could you look and see if everything looks good. He|she is about 6-7 inches,
And took he|she 5 days to settle in properly and was shedding when I had it so I'm sure that didn't help with the move lol. I bought the setup and beardie off preloved. I had to make some changed to the viv as you can see on the pictures. Any advice is always welcome x

Basking: 105-115f
Cool End: 85f
Arcadia D3 8% *Need To Get 12% When It's Pay Day*


----------



## stuart j

Here is George watching TV with me 










I dont really think he is into Top Gear though :lol2:


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx

Haha george is the cutest ever. how old is he x


----------



## stuart j

He is nearly 2.

I can honestly also say he is the best pet I have ever had in my life.

George as become part of the family, he gets treated like a baby by the Wife and Daughter :lol2:

Stu


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx

I can tell, hes a big boy for 2  hes gorgeous x


----------



## stuart j

Thank you its appreciated..

Stu


----------



## raggyshaggy

*i may buy a beardie*

hey all ive been thinking about getting a beardie i been doing some reading up on it popped in shop yesterday started pricing things up for a 4foot tank with light uve heatmat food bowl water bowl and a stand im looking at roughly £270 which i dont mind just a couple questions

1 if i have a 4 foot tank will a baby beardie be ok in there as its so tiny compared to the tank 

2 my sister has a gecko and ive fed it some worms and calci worms i didnt mind this as was really easy with tweezers. i absolutely hate crickets and hoppers what live fod can i give it as a staple because ive been told it will need to chase something for exercise my mate said i should be ok with locust what are they like and how do u feed them the locust please 

ta for any help


----------



## beckoneon

Hey I'm a fairly new beardie owner. Had him about 3 weeks now. He's 2yrs old and he definitely gets spoilt !! I'm so impressed with him that I want to raise a baby one so he will be arriving with us on the 17th may!! 
Here's some pics of Ed and my new baby arriving soon. Eeeeeek!! 











---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0uyiaq


----------



## son_lou_wak

raggyshaggy said:


> hey all ive been thinking about getting a beardie i been doing some reading up on it popped in shop yesterday started pricing things up for a 4foot tank with light uve heatmat food bowl water bowl and a stand im looking at roughly £270 which i dont mind just a couple questions
> 
> 1 if i have a 4 foot tank will a baby beardie be ok in there as its so tiny compared to the tank
> 
> 2 my sister has a gecko and ive fed it some worms and calci worms i didnt mind this as was really easy with tweezers. i absolutely hate crickets and hoppers what live fod can i give it as a staple because ive been told it will need to chase something for exercise my mate said i should be ok with locust what are they like and how do u feed them the locust please
> 
> ta for any help


Crickets aren't that bad just shake them into a clear bag add the mineral supplement give the bag and crickets a good shake and open the bag and tip them out into the vivarium. Locusts climb and jump! They are also very expensive if your going to be feeding a baby beardie on them. Put it this way one pack of locusts is a three minute snack for my six month beardie and babies eat much more. My beardie was six weeks old when I had him and he'd eat 200+ crickets in 5 days. I've heard you can feed them cockroaches but there's only one place where I live that sells them they're not easy to get around Yorkshire. 

A 4ft vivarium will be fine my beardie has always been in a 4ft vivarium since he was 6wks old. 

Hope that helps


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx

wow 200 in 5 days mine will eat about 5 a day if that?? and shes 12 weeks old x


----------



## Dannyk79

son_lou_wak said:


> Crickets aren't that bad just shake them into a clear bag add the mineral supplement give the bag and crickets a good shake and open the bag and tip them out into the vivarium. Locusts climb and jump! They are also very expensive if your going to be feeding a baby beardie on them. Put it this way one pack of locusts is a three minute snack for my six month beardie and babies eat much more. My beardie was six weeks old when I had him and he'd eat 200+ crickets in 5 days. I've heard you can feed them cockroaches but there's only one place where I live that sells them they're not easy to get around Yorkshire.
> 
> A 4ft vivarium will be fine my beardie has always been in a 4ft vivarium since he was 6wks old.
> 
> Hope that helps


Out of curiosity where about in yorkshire are you...

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## son_lou_wak

South Yorkshire. 
South Anston


----------



## Dannyk79

son_lou_wak said:


> South Yorkshire.
> South Anston


Ah... Was going to say there is a pet shop near me that sells roaches but i live near wakefield...

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## raggyshaggy

i popped into pet store today spoke to them quite a while held a beardie well i say i held he sat on my shoulder lol but from talking o them i think i might buy one thats 6months old ish they said will only need feeding live food every other day then so thats not to bad


----------



## son_lou_wak

raggyshaggy said:


> i popped into pet store today spoke to them quite a while held a beardie well i say i held he sat on my shoulder lol but from talking o them i think i might buy one thats 6months old ish they said will only need feeding live food every other day then so thats not to bad


That's true as they get older they tend to go off live food and mainly eat greens. 

Mine has been a week without live food I put it into the vivarium but Monte just leaves them and eats his rocket peppers and parsnip


----------



## raggyshaggy

son_lou_wak said:


> That's true as they get older they tend to go off live food and mainly eat greens.
> 
> Mine has been a week without live food I put it into the vivarium but Monte just leaves them and eats his rocket peppers and parsnip


Sweet so how olds yours buddy


----------



## son_lou_wak

raggyshaggy said:


> Sweet so how olds yours buddy


Monte is 26wks old  
Taken last night Monte asleep! 








Monte having a lazy day








Monte and my cocker spaniel Ollie


----------



## son_lou_wak

This was baby Monte at 6wks old 










And this is monte taken a few seconds ago!


----------



## Trixtabella

son_lou_wak said:


> This was baby Monte at 6wks old
> 
> image
> 
> And this is monte taken a few seconds ago!
> 
> imageimage7370-747a.jpg]image[/URL]


He is hugeeeeeeee How old is he now?


----------



## son_lou_wak

Trixtabella said:


> He is hugeeeeeeee How old is he now?


Six months old now  
He weighs 310g


----------



## raggyshaggy

Nice i cant wait to get mine now ill prob get viv n set it up next mon then get the gecko a week later gives the tank a chance to climatize and help me get it how i want it lol so wen u say u put live food in and he doesnt go for it what do u do just leave him eating the salad i was told itll be good to give it live food every couple days


----------



## lucozade3000

Hi Lizard people!
I just ventured here from the invert section to ask you guys a question.

Someone just GAVE this beauty to my sister and it's apparently a year old and over 35cm long
What can you tell me about it? it is her very first animal and i don't know much about them..
And no, no better pics and that's the only one..

Thanks! 










-J


----------



## son_lou_wak

raggyshaggy said:


> Nice i cant wait to get mine now ill prob get viv n set it up next mon then get the gecko a week later gives the tank a chance to climatize and help me get it how i want it lol so wen u say u put live food in and he doesnt go for it what do u do just leave him eating the salad i was told itll be good to give it live food every couple days


I always make live food available for my bearded dragon even if he decides not to eat it it's his choice


----------



## raggyshaggy

son_lou_wak said:


> I always make live food available for my bearded dragon even if he decides not to eat it it's his choice


thats fair enough so have you got any tips advice for me for wen i do get mine?


----------



## son_lou_wak

raggyshaggy said:


> thats fair enough so have you got any tips advice for me for wen i do get mine?


Are you getting a bearded dragon or gecko?


----------



## raggyshaggy

Also id be puting the viv in my bedroom would it make my room hotter n more humid also does it give up much of a smell lol


----------



## raggyshaggy

son_lou_wak said:


> Are you getting a bearded dragon or gecko?


A beadie


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx

mines in my room and tbh dont feel the heat at all. only my cat who sleeps on the top lol. As for the smell. The only things i find smell is the crix and mealworms lol. I have mine on kitchen roll and change it every few days depending how messy it is.


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx

raggyshaggy said:


> A beadie


haha i was confused as you said gecko further up x


----------



## raggyshaggy

Ta beckyill be using sand first as thats what there on atm 

And ye i prob mentioned my sisters gecko


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx

raggyshaggy said:


> Nice i cant wait to get mine now ill prob get viv n set it up next mon then get the gecko a week later


Ahh ryt, well i wasnt keen on the sand idea because of impaction, theres very very mix views on sand lol x


----------



## raggyshaggy

Ye ive read quite abit on here sand vs linyl etc tslking to bloke in shop he was saying the stuff ill buy is wat they been using and had no probs eith it was calcium sand i think


----------



## son_lou_wak

If its a baby I'd defiantly use paper towel or Lino not sand. I only started to add sand into the vivarium once Monte was 13" long and six months old. 

Sand can get ingested block up the beardie's insides and eventually it could die. It's better be safe than sorry. 

My beardie only eats out if his bowl now so that's much safer as he's not lunging after crickets and getting mouthfuls of sand.


----------



## son_lou_wak

Ps :- I was told not to use calcium sand can't remember why but different people have different ways of looking after their animals


----------



## raggyshaggy

The one ill be buying he said is about 6 months ill know more wen i go bk in going diff pet shop thurs always weird diff shops saying totally diff things :s


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx

raggy said there going for a 6 month old. and apparent calci sand is the worsed as it clumps together when it has moisture so its more risky. Maybe when mine is alot bigger i may use sand but I may even just keep to the wooden flooring thats the normal viv, easy cleaning, no impaction and no toxic fumes lol x


----------



## son_lou_wak

raggyshaggy said:


> The one ill be buying he said is about 6 months ill know more wen i go bk in going diff pet shop thurs always weird diff shops saying totally diff things :s


Very true! 
The lizard lounge is a good place it's near Sheffield I've always had good advice and they've been very helpful.


----------



## Dan Trafford

karategirl said:


> My boy, Bailey... Nearly 3 years old
> 
> image
> image
> image


He looks like a proper dragon here (fantasy type) poking his head out of a cave.


----------



## Dan Trafford

Hi guys just got a juvie this weekend, 4 months old. When he is bigger I am going to do a bit of a build in his viv. At the hot end I am going to do a raised platform, about 3 or so inches high and i will affix slate tiles to this. This will be the basking side obviously and will take up about 1-1.5ft of that side. It will slope or step down to 2.5-3ft of play sand/topsoil/clay substrate at the cool end. I want use this substrate as it will be more compact and should be harder for the beardie to accidentally pick up when feeding. Anybody else used this mix yet? I hear it is a good one.


----------



## claire_evans245

*Bertie acting strange*

Hey guys been a while since I posted hope you are all well 
I have a little problem I was hoping someone may be able to help me with.
The last couple of days Bertie has been frantically stratching up the sides of his viv and when I get him out he just runs round the room really quick! Then will eventually stop and his beard goes jet black and he starts puffing... (rest of his body still really white though...) he's about 10months old now and we've had him about 7 months, he is in 4ft viv, eating REALLY well - live (hoppers and meal worms) and always eats lots of veg. Temps haven't changed at all for months. He's just acting really stressed and im not sure what is wrong with my little man. :-( he is still very friendly and still always licks my finger when I open his viv, just seems strange :s any help would be much appreciated. 
Many thanks Claire x


----------



## Dan Trafford

I don't think he's acting stressed, the weather may be telling him it's time to start livening up. Most keepers will reduce their temps over winter so the beardies know and they will brumate, whent he temps come back up again they go nuts! He sounds excited to me, not stressed :2thumb:.


----------



## claire_evans245

Thank for your help, I was just worried cause iv never seen him like this. Today he has been frantically trying to get out of his viv (jumping all over the glass) and when I opened it he practically jumpe out on to me! I always notice in pet shops that all the beardies are always like that, and I'd just never seen Bertir like that. We have recently got 2 kittens and thought that it could be because of them... But we've had cats the show time we've had Bertie and we are making sure he gets the same attention and time to roam as he did before we got the kittens (we haven't let them out together yet...) they are shut in the kitchen when he's out.
So you think it's all normal then? And I should stop worrying  
Thankyou so much x


----------



## Dan Trafford

claire_evans245 said:


> Thank for your help, I was just worried cause iv never seen him like this. Today he has been frantically trying to get out of his viv (jumping all over the glass) and when I opened it he practically jumpe out on to me! I always notice in pet shops that all the beardies are always like that, and I'd just never seen Bertir like that. We have recently got 2 kittens and thought that it could be because of them... But we've had cats the show time we've had Bertie and we are making sure he gets the same attention and time to roam as he did before we got the kittens (we haven't let them out together yet...) they are shut in the kitchen when he's out.
> So you think it's all normal then? And I should stop worrying
> Thankyou so much x


Ha yes I would stop worrying. Also don't introduce your cats in the future either, not worth the risk they could really hurt him just keep them seperate all the time. He will start needing a lot of attention now, you have to let them out everyday pretty much. :lol2:


----------



## claire_evans245

Dan Trafford said:


> Ha yes I would stop worrying. Also don't introduce your cats in the future either, not worth the risk they could really hurt him just keep them seperate all the time. He will start needing a lot of attention now, you have to let them out everyday pretty much. :lol2:


Bertie hasn't been out of his viv whilst the kittens have been around, we always make sure that they are in the kitchen when he's out. And we've had the kittens 3 weeks now and he hasnt been bothered by them before, and wasnt bothered at all by our other cats we had. But he's still going mental in his viv even if they're not around, he's also eating lots and lots! Which is fairly normal for him, as if we let him he wouldn't ever stop eating! At least he's still eating and doesn't look stressed (very bright colours). So will just see how he goes over the next few days.


----------



## raggyshaggy

I got a beardie last fri hes 8 months old on tuesday i was watching him and he was just nuts climbing to top of the viv then jumping off into the glass i rang shop they said it was either his reflection or hes just very energetic. When u day you have yours out running around wat do u do cos id like mine to be able to run but scared of him going under sofas and for wires. I still have him out to hold tho although hed prefer to be running around i think lol


----------



## claire_evans245

raggyshaggy said:


> I got a beardie last fri hes 8 months old on tuesday i was watching him and he was just nuts climbing to top of the viv then jumping off into the glass i rang shop they said it was either his reflection or hes just very energetic. When u day you have yours out running around wat do u do cos id like mine to be able to run but scared of him going under sofas and for wires. I still have him out to hold tho although hed prefer to be running around i think lol


I let Bertie out everyday, and just let he roam and do his own thing, I always keen an eye on him to make sure he doesn't get under the sofas (as ours are very big and heavy) but he's actually never gone under there... Luckily. He quite likes being on the stairs, cause he can let off lots of steam jumping up and down them, he usually legs it round for 15 mins or so then stop and tries to cuddle up to something... Lol. Although he last few days he has been particularly active and has been out about 2 hours today, and then finally calmed down! So hope he's ok now  xxx


----------



## raggyshaggy

Hehe kool. I let my son name the beardie as i got it for him and he called him bacon sandwich lol. But ye sounds a good idea letting him jump up n down the stairs id like to try it but my house is very open and unfortunately lots of places he could squeeze into ill have to think of summit tomoz whilst working


----------



## gemma86

Hey, thought i'd introduce my new beardie Morgan :smile:















































And heres his setup


----------



## leggit

hi anyone any idea on type of beardie this girl is ??









she just became a mum for first time she was breed with my male red leatherback my god babys are stunners just trying to find out more about the female cheers carl


----------



## claire_evans245

*Veg*

Hey guys, I want to start mixing Bertie's veg up a bit... Any suggestions on what to give him? He currently has rocket and watercress. Anything in particular your beardie like to eat? xx


----------



## Dan Trafford

claire_evans245 said:


> Hey guys, I want to start mixing Bertie's veg up a bit... Any suggestions on what to give him? He currently has rocket and watercress. Anything in particular your beardie like to eat? xx


Standard british spring greens and dandelion leaves go down well in my house. A bit of apple and carrot as a treat maybe once every 2 weeks too.


----------



## raggyshaggy

Dan Trafford said:


> A bit of apple and carrot as a treat maybe once every 2 weeks too.


Does it matter to type of apple gala/granny smith etc ive only ever gave mine kale for greens and about 10 crickets everyother day hes 9 months old


----------



## Dan Trafford

Nah doesn't matter but go easy on it. Kale, spring greens and dandelions are best to offer regularly. I also give pointed cabbage when I can't get spring green.


----------



## claire_evans245

*Bertie acting strange!*

Hey guys,
I could do with a bit of advice. Bertie has been acting a little strange this morning. He has been blowing water/salava bubbles from his mouth and also keeps using his back leg to kick himself in the head :s he is eating fine and colours are great, no darkness or stress marks. Has anyone seen anything similar? Or know what I should do?

Many Thanks, Claire.


----------



## AmyG1

I would get him to the vets claire as could be respiratory infection. Any form of liquid or mucus out of their noses or mouths are not a good sign xx


----------



## claire_evans245

Thanks for the reply. I've booked him in at the Vets tomorrow morning. He has been a lot better this afternoon, but we'd rather have him checked over. Wouldn't forgive myself if he was poorly and I didn't take him.  x


----------



## MaMExotics

Heres one of my fav pics of Naga.


----------



## dm66n66

thanx everyone for keeping this thread going sorry not been on in along time been having computer nissues my beardie barney doing fine since he had problems when i first got him, im hoping to get another beardy soon when i can afford it hows everyones else beardys doing any new pics ill upload some of mine when my camera working


----------



## mellee70

*Brian & Zeppo*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ums-brian-zeppo-picture180919-rock-hugger.jpg
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ure180918-bri-checking-out-his-reflection.jpg

Not sure if this will work but here goes. My boys, Brian & Zeppo, lazing around chillaxing at home.


----------



## dm66n66

sorry i dont seem to be able to see pics but thanx for trying: victory:


----------



## lotrt2t

*Our dragon adventure begins...*

Hi, didnt really know which area to put this is so decided as its like a story and covering everything from equipment, to our dragon I'd stick it here.
I'll update this as things happen. So heres the 1st installment.

So my partner has always wanted a beardie, I wasnt keen at first but I decided to read up on them and the more I did the more I found myself wanting one to. So with both of us in agreement we started to do in depth research to see what we would be getting into and what the bd requires for a happy life. I must say I was shocked to find out their life span is so long if looked after. When we've had questions this site has been really useful and so we decided we were ready :lol: 
We looked at our living room and saw if we rearranged some stuff we had room for a 5ft viv.  
So with that in mind we started looking at material to build one along with stand to put it on. As I do DIY aound house we had some spare pallets and mdf lying around so decided to build stand to fit in with othe furniture. Below are the pics, Ive just got to make doors/put them on. 













































The one section will be home to live food, middle to house any accessories and the 3 bake ware lol. After costing up the wood, runners, glass, vents, extra stain and varnish for viv it was coming in at only £20 cheaper to have it made so I've sent my sketch to viv maker not far from me and should have it within 2 weeks. I've included my little sketch. 










Ive bought the Arcadia 54w T5 single unit starter unit and getting the T5 D3 plus 54w tube from EssexReptiles as its cheapesy. Got 3 thermometres on way. Have a huge piece of brranch taken from park, its drying out at mo then going to strip bark, sand then soak in bath in some milton and hot water every few days as too big for oven. Already picked up fake plants for £2 from Dunn Elm. Have some bleached wood scrub bush aswell. Already sourced some slabs for flooring and have a facebook hunt on forr polystyrene as I'm going to be building my background and structures as have tile grout lying around. Just scouring ebay/classified ads forr dimming habistat. Ceramic light bulb holders on order. Just looking into live food at mo. As for vet, theres one a few mins down road that deals with reptiles so that sorted to.
Sorry for essay, but we're super excited!


----------



## imginy

A few pics of Candy red/coral hypo trans 

A couple of pics taken just now



















A couple of pics from bath time last night


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Where's my sun glasses :lol2:




imginy said:


> A few pics of Candy red/coral hypo trans
> 
> A couple of pics taken just now
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> A couple of pics from bath time last night
> image
> 
> image


----------



## Bennewell

Hi this is stumpy she's a leatherback but not sure if she a type of leather back so if some one could tell me that would be great. Thanks


----------



## dm66n66

lotrt2t said:


> Hi, didnt really know which area to put this is so decided as its like a story and covering everything from equipment, to our dragon I'd stick it here.
> I'll update this as things happen. So heres the 1st installment.
> 
> So my partner has always wanted a beardie, I wasnt keen at first but I decided to read up on them and the more I did the more I found myself wanting one to. So with both of us in agreement we started to do in depth research to see what we would be getting into and what the bd requires for a happy life. I must say I was shocked to find out their life span is so long if looked after. When we've had questions this site has been really useful and so we decided we were ready :lol:
> We looked at our living room and saw if we rearranged some stuff we had room for a 5ft viv.
> So with that in mind we started looking at material to build one along with stand to put it on. As I do DIY aound house we had some spare pallets and mdf lying around so decided to build stand to fit in with othe furniture. Below are the pics, Ive just got to make doors/put them on.
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> The one section will be home to live food, middle to house any accessories and the 3 bake ware lol. After costing up the wood, runners, glass, vents, extra stain and varnish for viv it was coming in at only £20 cheaper to have it made so I've sent my sketch to viv maker not far from me and should have it within 2 weeks. I've included my little sketch.
> 
> image
> 
> Ive bought the Arcadia 54w T5 single unit starter unit and getting the T5 D3 plus 54w tube from EssexReptiles as its cheapesy. Got 3 thermometres on way. Have a huge piece of brranch taken from park, its drying out at mo then going to strip bark, sand then soak in bath in some milton and hot water every few days as too big for oven. Already picked up fake plants for £2 from Dunn Elm. Have some bleached wood scrub bush aswell. Already sourced some slabs for flooring and have a facebook hunt on forr polystyrene as I'm going to be building my background and structures as have tile grout lying around. Just scouring ebay/classified ads forr dimming habistat. Ceramic light bulb holders on order. Just looking into live food at mo. As for vet, theres one a few mins down road that deals with reptiles so that sorted to.
> Sorry for essay, but we're super excited!


great looking build i keep considering building some vivs but dont know wether just to have them built for me ill cost up with local shops send some pics when you get your viv :2thumb:


----------



## dm66n66

imginy said:


> A few pics of Candy red/coral hypo trans
> 
> A couple of pics taken just now
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> A couple of pics from bath time last night
> image
> 
> image


great looking beardy never seen one so bright i hope to get one in future this bright but i bet they cost a fortune :lol2:


----------



## dm66n66

Bennewell said:


> Hi this is stumpy she's a leatherback but not sure if she a type of leather back so if some one could tell me that would be great. Thanks
> image


bearutiful looking leatherback :no1:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Here's my girlie Bindi before she shed...









And during :lol2:











Will have to get one of after later!


----------



## mellee70

dm66n66 said:


> sorry i dont seem to be able to see pics but thanx for trying: victory:


how do I get pics up if putting the url isn't working?


----------



## dm66n66

you can use phototbucket thats the easiest way: victory:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Here's what she looks like this morning


----------



## dm66n66

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Here's what she looks like this morning
> image
> image


really nice: victory:


----------



## imginy

dm66n66 said:


> great looking beardy never seen one so bright i hope to get one in future this bright but i bet they cost a fortune :lol2:


Thanks she is also the brightest one I have seen I didn't think expect her to be as good as she is and hopefully she will get even better as she gets older as right now she is only 5 months. 

I got her from where dragons dwell a few weeks ago and really recommend them if your after something really bright I think there prices are pretty good especially because the prices are in euro and exchange rate is so much better lately. 

Also I will be breeding her with my male at some point so can't wait to see what I get from that.


----------



## SwampyK

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Here's what she looks like this morning
> image
> image


lovely markings on that little'un.


----------



## tomcannon

I thought it was about time I added a pic or two of my boy Kooks. I've had him just over a month now, he's 7 months old and a little small, but I am fattening him up nicely!

I'm pretty sure he's a standard, however I have seem some "citrus x's" and they look very similar. Reckon there's a possibility that mine has a little citrus in him? Not that it really bothers me.














































He is a little darker in these last two pics as he seems to be slightly stressed recently, I though it was due to him shedding however he seems to brighten back up when he's out of the viv?! Any ideas?










"It's me!"










Tom.


----------



## dm66n66

tomcannon said:


> I thought it was about time I added a pic or two of my boy Kooks. I've had him just over a month now, he's 7 months old and a little small, but I am fattening him up nicely!
> 
> I'm pretty sure he's a standard, however I have seem some "citrus x's" and they look very similar. Reckon there's a possibility that mine has a little citrus in him? Not that it really bothers me.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> He is a little darker in these last two pics as he seems to be slightly stressed recently, I though it was due to him shedding however he seems to brighten back up when he's out of the viv?! Any ideas?
> 
> image
> 
> "It's me!"
> 
> image
> 
> Tom.


Lovely looking beardy and nice Alienware looks just like mine: victory:


----------



## tomcannon

Cheers pal. That's my little m11xr3, a right powerhouse for its size!


----------



## dm66n66

tomcannon said:


> Cheers pal. That's my little m11xr3, a right powerhouse for its size!


I've got m17x r3 there a really gud laptop


----------



## Bennewell

dm66n66 said:


> bearutiful looking leatherback :no1:


Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## samscott

here's the new tank that im going to introduce my beardie into as soon as i get the runners  

What do you think ?


----------



## imginy

samscott said:


> here's the new tank that im going to introduce my beardie into as soon as i get the runners
> 
> What do you think ?
> image
> image
> image
> image


Looks good but you are also going to need a basking bulb and a also a rock to bask on.


----------



## samscott

imginy said:


> Looks good but you are also going to need a basking bulb and a also a rock to bask on.


yeah it has changed a bit now, but just a question about why you suggested a basking bulb, i was just wondering because the ceramic is getting the whole cage to the correct temps and the glass inst on yet, so i have a stat set up now, and as for the basking rock im going to get a chunck of either normal slate or sandstone slate tomorrow. another thing that changed is the cave/hide, its not there anymore as it started moving when the sand dried and i though its better to be safe than sorry :/ despite me really liking the look of it


----------



## imginy

samscott said:


> yeah it has changed a bit now, but just a question about why you suggested a basking bulb, i was just wondering because the ceramic is getting the whole cage to the correct temps and the glass inst on yet, so i have a stat set up now, and as for the basking rock im going to get a chunck of either normal slate or sandstone slate tomorrow. another thing that changed is the cave/hide, its not there anymore as it started moving when the sand dried and i though its better to be safe than sorry :/ despite me really liking the look of it


The ceramics are good at giving you nice steady temps but they don't give off any light and the basking spot should have be a strong beam of light and heat. 

When you just have the ceramic and a tube they never seem to bask properly and basking is one of the most important things to get right for a bearded dragon. 

A good basking spot should be the brightest part of the viv I can send you some examples if you want.


----------



## viggo

*Viggo*










This is out beardie Viggo we rescued her when she was young  she was living in a 2ft fish tank  we made it the best we could for her and this weekend she should be moving into a new 4 ft proper viv

some things about her, she has grown up well and fast since we got her in may, and very lively but all of sudden it's as if she has got depressed 
what is a good amount of time to let them out of there viv?
Viggo loves being out sometimes being out for over an hour scurrying around the living room  and when we put her back in she used to scratch at the glass non stop 
i have read about brumating is this a possibility ?

and last question water? i give her regular baths which she loves and hates lol but just lately i was filling up the bath for me with no chemicals in and she was watching the water running from my shoulder, and she dived in :s and swam , i took her out and i was a little in shock and she did this again and swam 2 lengths lol is this okay for a bearded dragon?


----------



## mellee70

*2nd attempt to show my boys off*

Here are my boys Brian and Zeppo. Z is the yellow one and Bri is the fat one. The vet says Bri's back is nearly an inch shorter than it should be but that it shouldn't bother him. I've had Z since he was 5 days and Bri since he was 5 months. They are now 16 & 11 months respectively.


----------



## scotty667

samscott said:


> here's the new tank that im going to introduce my beardie into as soon as i get the runners
> 
> What do you think ?
> image
> image
> image
> image


You don't need a slate rock for your beardy to bask on as some rock's can become to hot and cook your lizard's inside's when they sit on it so if i were you keep an eye on the temp on the top of the rock either that or get a tree for it to bask on.


----------



## Penrose

Just had to share what felt like a major milestone (it probably isn't but since I'm a new beardie owner everything feels like one :lol: )

So, we've had our scaly little mate Cesare living with us for two months now, he's about 16 weeks and from the word go he's been a very bright, bold and inquisitive little beardie. Always happy to be handled, eating like he's trying to decimate the world's locust and cricket populations and an all round chilled little beastie.

He had a busy day today, had a couple of people pop round this morning and he strutted and swaggered while they admired him (he really is a show-off and seems to love the attention) and then spent the afternoon basking in the sun in his RUB. 

This evening I let him out on the sofa, as we've been doing for a few weeks, getting him used to the big wide world. Normally he's quite skittish and I have to watch him like a hawk and usually have to put him back in the viv after 20 mins or so before he looks like he's about to launch himself onto the curtains, but this evening after he'd had a good wander about and sniff to make sure everything was in order, he waddled over to me clambered up on to my chest and watched a movie for a bit, fell asleep on me and stayed snoozing until the film was over and I popped him back into the viv.

Don't know if I'm making a big thing out of nothing, but it really felt like a big step in our bonding process.


----------



## dm66n66

Penrose said:


> Just had to share what felt like a major milestone (it probably isn't but since I'm a new beardie owner everything feels like one :lol: )
> 
> So, we've had our scaly little mate Cesare living with us for two months now, he's about 16 weeks and from the word go he's been a very bright, bold and inquisitive little beardie. Always happy to be handled, eating like he's trying to decimate the world's locust and cricket populations and an all round chilled little beastie.
> 
> He had a busy day today, had a couple of people pop round this morning and he strutted and swaggered while they admired him (he really is a show-off and seems to love the attention) and then spent the afternoon basking in the sun in his RUB.
> 
> This evening I let him out on the sofa, as we've been doing for a few weeks, getting him used to the big wide world. Normally he's quite skittish and I have to watch him like a hawk and usually have to put him back in the viv after 20 mins or so before he looks like he's about to launch himself onto the curtains, but this evening after he'd had a good wander about and sniff to make sure everything was in order, he waddled over to me clambered up on to my chest and watched a movie for a bit, fell asleep on me and stayed snoozing until the film was over and I popped him back into the viv.
> 
> Don't know if I'm making a big thing out of nothing, but it really felt like a big step in our bonding process.


very good my beardy barney runs about sofa alltime then he climbs up on me and falls asleep, glad to see its going well for you: victory:


----------



## imginy

scotty667 said:


> You don't need a slate rock for your beardy to bask on as some rock's can become to hot and cook your lizard's inside's when they sit on it so if i were you keep an eye on the temp on the top of the rock either that or get a tree for it to bask on.


Yes agreed normally you need a less powerful basking bulb when using a large rock. I use 40w with slate where as when I used logs I needed a 60w. 

Then always use the infrared to measure surface temps.


----------



## mellee70

*My 2 Boys*

Finally got the picture thing sorted. The yellow one is Zeppo who I've had since he was 6 days old and is now nearly one and the orange and black splodgy one is Brian who is 16 months old. They've just got over a not eating stage which was pretty much my fault. They could see each other across the room and were freaking each other out. It was ok when they were little but now they're adolescents they seem to hate each other. Anyway moved the vivs round and now they can't see each other they're both eating properly again. The temps were also a bit out so did some fine tuning there and the difference those two little things have made to the contentment of my boys has to be seen to be believed. Also, just out of interest as have no intention of breeding from either of them, what would they both be described as. I think Zep is a citrus but what Bri is I don't know.
Thanks


----------



## Nitro uk

Hi everyone i'm new here and just finished my own viv build 5ft x 2ft x 2ft for my 2 beardies Rex & Spyro.










Full pics are here:
Vivarium pictures by Nitro_uk_2012 - Photobucket

I built the viv from 18mm thick wood and made the interior from polystyrene which I carved out, grouted, painted, varnished etc. The beardies seem pretty happy in there now they have the room they deserve. I've had them for around 6 months now and believe that they are around 9 month old.

James


----------



## scotty667

Nitro uk said:


> Hi everyone i'm new here and just finished my own viv build 5ft x 2ft x 2ft for my 2 beardies Rex & Spyro.
> 
> imageimage
> 
> Full pics are here:
> Vivarium pictures by Nitro_uk_2012 - Photobucket
> 
> I built the viv from 18mm thick wood and made the interior from polystyrene which I carved out, grouted, painted, varnished etc. The beardies seem pretty happy in there now they have the room they deserve. I've had them for around 6 months now and believe that they are around 9 month old.
> 
> James


Nice viv build you did their your beardy's really are gunna appreciate the space and welcome to the forum do you have any idea of whether your beardy's are male or female?.

Feel free to ask any question's to us all on here we will all try to give you a good answer.

Scott.


----------



## Nitro uk

Thanks Scott, I'm not sure of their gender's yet I didn't think you could find out / tell until they reached adulthood? but they are the first reptile I've ever had so wouldn't be too sure how to tell other than what google throws up but that does seem to give conflicting information over 'how to tell'.


----------



## scotty667

Nitro uk said:


> Thanks Scott, I'm not sure of their gender's yet I didn't think you could find out / tell until they reached adulthood? but they are the first reptile I've ever had so wouldn't be too sure how to tell other than what google throws up but that does seem to give conflicting information over 'how to tell'.


Yeah don't worry about google you have RFUK now to help with all you need and for a first time reptile owner you have made a nice vivarium their they might be a little young to sex but they might not but i suppose it could depend on the dragon and plus they aren't mature enough yet but i'm sure in the day when more people are on they can help you out to.

Scott


----------



## Nitro uk

Cheers Scott its good to have found somewhere to get some solid advice as I don't know anybody else who has reptiles, the viv build was definately a challenge, alot of my inspiration came from somebody called Becky Wheeler on youtube she has done some great viv builds and gives some good advice / tips. Very rewarding to know that you've built it yourself though when its done. James


----------



## Nitro uk

I was just looking thru the for sale section on here and noticed that there are many diff types of beardies, I don't have a clue what mine are, can anybody tell from these pics? I'm curious now. Thanks James (new to reptiles)


























I'll try get some better / closer pics if that helps?


----------



## Lexylouise

*My beardies*

Hi I have 2 beardies, they are around 6 months old and both female I think. One I bought from the net as someone was getting rid of one, and the other I bought from a pet shop. They are both friendly and I wouldnt be without them for the world.


----------



## Nitro uk

Lexylouise said:


> Hi I have 2 beardies, they are around 6 months old and both female I think. One I bought from the net as someone was getting rid of one, and the other I bought from a pet shop. They are both friendly and I wouldnt be without them for the world.


I know what you mean, they are so full of character and I wouldn't get rid of mine for anything either! They're great.


----------



## Bennewell

Nitro uk said:


> I was just looking thru the for sale section on here and noticed that there are many diff types of beardies, I don't have a clue what mine are, can anybody tell from these pics? I'm curious now. Thanks James (new to reptiles)
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> I'll try get some better / closer pics if that helps?


Look like standard beardies to me mate


----------



## Nitro uk

ok thanks


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Bindi - Saurus


----------



## scotty667

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Bindi - Saurus
> 
> 
> image


Ummmmmmmm Just WOW What morph is she?.


----------



## Cameronbat

new to this forum so be nice! : victory:

just got Aussie a lovely little BD, the day i got him him/her left 'um to it in their new viv. the next day he was quite happily sitting on my arm and eating cucumber (find cucumber to be good for hydrating him) the little guys asleep just now but will be sure to upload pics tommorow!


----------



## dm66n66

Cameronbat said:


> new to this forum so be nice! : victory:
> 
> just got Aussie a lovely little BD, the day i got him him/her left 'um to it in their new viv. the next day he was quite happily sitting on my arm and eating cucumber (find cucumber to be good for hydrating him) the little guys asleep just now but will be sure to upload pics tommorow!


hi welcome to the forum : victory:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

scotty667 said:


> Ummmmmmmm Just WOW What morph is she?.


She's a ....










:lol2:


----------



## scotty667

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> She's a ....
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


She is gorgeous and i bet it's one of these lizard's that look better in person as well, she look's a nice old size for her age aswell.

Scott.


----------



## Cameronbat

IMG_1099.jpg picture by aussie48 - Photobucket

IMG_1099.jpg picture by aussie48 - Photobucket

IMG_1099.jpg picture by aussie48 - Photobucket

heres aussie, just about 8 weeks old, his tail is now shedding (only in the 1st photo)


----------



## Justinetobster

*Neew beardie not eating*

Hi I'm new to this and posting on behalf off my 12 yr old son and his new beardie 'Boo'. We set up the viv on Sunday and brought Boo home yesterday. All started well, ate 5 mealworms and 2 crickets after home an hour but won't now touch anything. Has done a poo, temp is 98 basking end 80 cool end. He has the choice of meal worms, rocket, watermelon and crickets but just turns away. 
How long till I panic ( oh and Boo is about 6 weeks old and about 6-6 inches long)?


----------



## RescueCat

Snivy with plushies of the Pokémon, "Snivy"!


----------



## Allykat713

Thinking of getting a beardie, what are they likes as pets? Are they quick to escape your clutches or do they like to jam with you?

Whats the temperment like etc? 

Thanks in advance

Ally


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

scotty667 said:


> She is gorgeous and i bet it's one of these lizard's that look better in person as well, she look's a nice old size for her age aswell.
> 
> Scott.


She has grown fast! Only had her a month and the size difference already is very noticeable! She is lovely. Doesn't like going outside much though. If I take her off my arm, she puffs her beard and gets all angry/scared!


----------



## dm66n66

Justinetobster said:


> Hi I'm new to this and posting on behalf off my 12 yr old son and his new beardie 'Boo'. We set up the viv on Sunday and brought Boo home yesterday. All started well, ate 5 mealworms and 2 crickets after home an hour but won't now touch anything. Has done a poo, temp is 98 basking end 80 cool end. He has the choice of meal worms, rocket, watermelon and crickets but just turns away.
> How long till I panic ( oh and Boo is about 6 weeks old and about 6-6 inches long)?


:welcome:i wouldnt worry yet hes still settling in mine didnt eat anything for the first week when i brought him home he was a year old, if hes still not eating in acouple of days post something again and someone should have some tips for you, dont expect miracles from salad though when i had my young bearded dragon who was 8 week when i got him he hardly ate any greens for about 6 month he only ate livefood, you just have to be persistent with him try mixing meal worms in with his sald that normally helps or sometimes spryaing his greens with water :2thumb:


----------



## dm66n66

Allykat713 said:


> Thinking of getting a beardie, what are they likes as pets? Are they quick to escape your clutches or do they like to jam with you?
> 
> Whats the temperment like etc?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Ally


hi bearded dragons are a lovely pets, when young they can be quite quick but thats because there abit skittish but as they tame down and get older they are easy to catch, mine just sits on my chest or has a run about settee, if getting a young one you just have to be persistant with handling, mine always want to be out but i try not to get them out too soon after them eating apart from that you can get out when you have time, 
the temperatures need to be i think its 25-40 degrees 25 roughly at cool end and 40 and basking end of viv cant rememeber what mines at not at home at minute,
heres a gud care guide someone has done should help you out abit:-
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...33790-bearded-dragon-detailed-care-guide.html
:2thumb:


----------



## lotrt2t

Sooooo tonight we picked up the viv and we love it!! Was a bit cramped in car on way back but worth it. Rob, the viv builder was great, showed us how to take glass out and put it back in safely, added handles, helped us get it in car, told me if to ring him if I had more questions. Well here it is...  

So a refresh of size, 5ft wide, 2ft high and 50cm deep in walnut with thermometers inbedded into bottom panel with 4mm toughened safety glass all for £105!




























(The glass doors are safely under our bed at mo)










Let the polystyrene rock building commence!


----------



## dm66n66

lotrt2t said:


> Sooooo tonight we picked up the viv and we love it!! Was a bit cramped in car on way back but worth it. Rob, the viv builder was great, showed us how to take glass out and put it back in safely, added handles, helped us get it in car, told me if to ring him if I had more questions. Well here it is...
> 
> So a refresh of size, 5ft wide, 2ft high and 50cm deep in walnut with thermometers inbedded into bottom panel with 4mm toughened safety glass all for £105!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> (The glass doors are safely under our bed at mo)
> image
> 
> 
> Let the polystyrene rock building commence!


nice viv :2thumb:where did you get that from


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

My bindi saurus is shedding again! She's growing like a weed! Pics when she's done


----------



## dm66n66

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> My bindi saurus is shedding again! She's growing like a weed! Pics when she's done


glad to hear it cant wait to see some pics when shes done:2thumb:


----------



## tattoodan19

heres my 3 

this is spike hes 8 and a half now 










this is izzy shes 6 half months










and the new addition, ronnie hes 3 months


----------



## tomcannon

Thought I would upload a teaser of the build I am currently undergoing...










What you guys think?


----------



## dm66n66

tattoodan19 said:


> heres my 3
> 
> this is spike hes 8 and a half now
> 
> image
> 
> this is izzy shes 6 half months
> 
> image
> 
> and the new addition, ronnie hes 3 months
> 
> image


some lovely beardys there:2thumb:


----------



## dm66n66

tomcannon said:


> Thought I would upload a teaser of the build I am currently undergoing...
> 
> image
> 
> What you guys think?


looks great keep the pics coming cant wait to see it finished is that the back wall?: victory:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ROACHES?! Oooo roach box is coming!!


----------



## tattoodan19

dm66n66 said:


> some lovely beardys there:2thumb:


cheers dude


----------



## tomcannon

dm66n66 said:


> looks great keep the pics coming cant wait to see it finished is that the back wall?: victory:


It's the floor. I got bored and started my build thread today...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/879173-6x2x2-australian-outback-desert-viv.html

Tom.


----------



## solid tegs

Here a my 3 Beardies

This is Bones









This is Jim 









And finally this is my baby norma


----------



## RescueCat

My beardie, Snivy, is such a little poser.


----------



## dm66n66

RescueCat said:


> My beardie, Snivy, is such a little poser.
> image


great picture :no1:


----------



## sammyp

Dino's day

After sitting on me for 30 mins and being peeled off my hand and put back into his tank, (temps are all fine in there)









So out he came and had a bath, he made the decision he'd fall asleep in his towel.










Then he was up at the glass again. I gave him a "no you stay there look" So he tried his cuteness on the three year old.










Hard life being a beardy LOL


----------



## viggo

omnomnom  viggo having lunch


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Couple pics from today. Can't believe how fast she is growing D.O.B 1/5/2012


----------



## hatleopard

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Couple pics from today. Can't believe how fast she is growing D.O.B 1/5/2012
> 
> image
> 
> image


Its really good to see the size of another beardy of similar age, mine was a March baby though and is a little bit smaller than yours! Oh my. We'd best get some more food into him - he did have a critical period where he didnt seem to grow so maybe thats the issue.


----------



## tomcannon

Makes me realise how small my beardy is. He was born at the start of jan apparently. I have owned him since June. 










Tom.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

hatleopard said:


> Its really good to see the size of another beardy of similar age, mine was a March baby though and is a little bit smaller than yours! Oh my. We'd best get some more food into him - he did have a critical period where he didnt seem to grow so maybe thats the issue.


Bindi eats me out of house and home :lol2:


----------



## RescueCat

tomcannon said:


> Makes me realise how small my beardy is. He was born at the start of jan apparently. I have owned him since June.
> 
> image
> 
> Tom.


He looks a little skinny, his back shouldn't have that many wrinkles.

My girl is over a year old now and still tiny  She's only 15"


----------



## tomcannon

RescueCat said:


> He looks a little skinny, his back shouldn't have that many wrinkles.
> 
> My girl is over a year old now and still tiny  She's only 15"


I know, he is, he was even skinnier when I got him (not scarily thin, you couldn't see hip bones or anything) but I've been slowly fattening him up, he eats well, just not his veg. He's had a major shed recently so went off his food for a few days and was bathed daily for about a fortnight, I haven't bathed him today yet though. 

I opened another thread last night about the wrinkles as I'm questioning whether he's dehydrated or not.

Dehydrated beardie?

He seems better today, I have ordered a faecal test kit from pals just to be sure there's nothing sinister going on, I've also got him booked in at the vets in two weeks for a check up. 

They can be a right handful hey!


----------



## scotty667

tomcannon said:


> Makes me realise how small my beardy is. He was born at the start of jan apparently. I have owned him since June.
> 
> image
> 
> Tom.


Look's fine to me my beardy looked like this and i used to see him drink everyday and he really enjoyed his green's.


----------



## tomcannon

scotty667 said:


> Look's fine to me my beardy looked like this and i used to see him drink everyday and he really enjoyed his green's.


Hopefully your right and I do think he is fine. I pay a lot of care and attention to my beardie and that includes countless hours reading up on them so I feel I am within my depth. The whole faecal test/check up is just to sure, better to be safe than sorry of course! :2thumb:


----------



## hatleopard

Having a grump at the cool end of his viv - he jammed himself under that twig!









Upset by the butterflies in the garden!









Having a bask









Mum can I come out??!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Said I'd post some more pics of Bindi after she shed... Well she mostly did last night, just her face to go. Pics don't do her colours justice.


----------



## RyusMammy

*Help desperately needed*

Can anyone who is online read the thread I have started in the main Lizard forum and see if they have any advice to offer? I'm sorry I'm a bit new to these forums and don't quite know if I've put my post in the correct place. Could really do with some advice about my beardie who has been in the wars! 

Thank you everyone in advance x


----------



## scotty667

RyusMammy said:


> Can anyone who is online read the thread I have started in the main Lizard forum and see if they have any advice to offer? I'm sorry I'm a bit new to these forums and don't quite know if I've put my post in the correct place. Could really do with some advice about my beardie who has been in the wars!
> 
> Thank you everyone in advance x


Bump this up for you aswell and as i said paper towel's or no substrate but you mention repticarpet i have never used this so can't be sure on it.


----------



## RescueCat

scotty667 said:


> Bump this up for you aswell and as i said paper towel's or no substrate but you mention repticarpet i have never used this so can't be sure on it.


I wouldn't bother with Repticarpet. I had it a year and no matter how much I cleaned it, and cleaning it isn't easy, it stunk of beardie poo!


----------



## RyusMammy

Thank you all! I put it through the washing machine on a boil wash with no soap and that cleans it up nicely. He really only poos when we bathe him (3/4 times a week) so maybe that's why mine doesn't stink!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I used it when I had leopard geckos and found their claws got stuck in it. Beardies have longer sharper claws, so could be an issue!


----------



## RyusMammy

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I used it when I had leopard geckos and found their claws got stuck in it. Beardies have longer sharper claws, so could be an issue!


Oh I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## JJW




----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Bindi the beast :lol2:


----------



## Mike121

*two bearded dragon with viv for sale*

two bearded dragon with viv i think they are both male not sure they are both very nice a big they are about 1 1\2 open to offers i was told they are male an female i dont think they are want them to go to a good home please


----------



## EmandSwift

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Bindi the beast :lol2:
> 
> image


Hi, we are looking at getting a beardie in a few weeks as well as the full set up. I was just wondering how you went about cleaning the slate bindi the beast was on. Products and how often etc. Thanks for your time


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

EmandSwift said:


> Hi, we are looking at getting a beardie in a few weeks as well as the full set up. I was just wondering how you went about cleaning the slate bindi the beast was on. Products and how often etc. Thanks for your time


Hi, I use anti bacterial (pro rep) wipes to clean poops and then I use f10 disinfectant for a whole clean


----------



## EmandSwift

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Hi, I use anti bacterial (pro rep) wipes to clean poops and then I use f10 disinfectant for a whole clean


Thanks the reply that's good to know, I think slate is the way to go looks better imo. Better than sand as I was told was fine. I know it is but want to avoid chances of compaction. 

Bit off topic but roughly how many boxes of crickets would a young dragon go thru? Really after as much info as possible before getting one because we want the best environment for the little guy\girl


----------



## micky0

*rehomed Beardie*

Hi all , this is rocky I rehomed him on sat ,


----------



## Lozzyk14

Got my two bearded dragons today, they're year and a half old and male and female. They're so beautiful and love eachother to bits! Heres a picture of them :D:










Im thinking Roger and Jane? What you guys think?


----------



## Spreebok

Lozzyk14 said:


> Got my two bearded dragons today, they're year and a half old and male and female. They're so beautiful and love eachother to bits! Heres a picture of them
> 
> image
> 
> Im thinking Roger and Jane? What you guys think?


Awww, they're adorable! Rodger and Jane sound good to me! :2thumb:

Anyway, incoming picture spam of my lovely little Beardie, Aldun! Love him to bits :flrt:

'Wassup Mum?'









'Never mind, more interesting things over here.'









'See, lots of things out here!'









'You know what is also out there?'









'BURDS.'









'I'm done looking, feed me noaw!'









'I'm a poser really!'


----------



## son_lou_wak

I'm having issues with Monte  

Ok this is monte









He's about 8 months old now and it's been 2 months since he's last shed. He doesn't seem to be growing and has gone off all live food accept the odd locust. 

He won't eat mealworms or crickets anymore???

I'm feeding him his greens mainly Curley kale, small leaf rocket and tomatoes but he's not really eating that either! 

All his crickets end up dead most if not all of his greens are thrown away I just don't know what to do  

Could this just be that he/she is fully grown and no longer needs to eat loads? 

Monte seems healthy climbs on and off his log and diggs and has even bashed his vivarium that hard he's pushed the back off the vivarium!!! 

Any help or advice would really help


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Here's what she looks like this morning
> image
> image


Blimey, she's grown.... didn't realise quite how much until I looked at these pics! Here she is now :gasp:









Here she is with my brother :gasp:


----------



## claire_evans245

Hi Guys, 
Haven't posted for a while, so thought i'd give you all an update 
We took Bertie to the Vets (as he was blowing saliva bubbles from his mouth) and he said that there was a small chance of it being a respiratory problem, but luckily too early to tell. So he was on anti-biotics for a few days and is all better now  

I would also like some more advice about other veg to feed him pleeeease.
He always used to love watercress, rocket and kale. However he has gone off rocket and kale now, and doesnt eat much watercress. I have tried him on carrot, apple, tomato, red pepper... and he doesnt seem to like those either! He's getting really fussy 
Still eating his live food, but any more suggestions on what else to try him on veg wise? as he has just turned 1 now, and would like him to eat more veg... hehe! 



Here is a recent picture of him curled up with one of our kittens Jasper...












And when Nala first met Bertie












Bertie chilling on his Hammock (think he's getting a bit too big for it


----------



## sammyp

Sounds silly, but Dino is naff at catching crickets so they all get fed by tongs, worms and roaches are in a bowl. Today we have progressed to me half squashing the crix then throwing them down in front of him and he pounced them all, some even hopped away and he got them. So proud:flrt: lol


----------



## Tone

New to uploading photos - but thought I would give it a go with these two lovely little girlies I rescued yesterday evening


----------



## hatleopard




----------



## imginy

Heres my two bearded dragons Akuma and Candy


----------



## sammyp

My Beautiful Dino who was discovered to be a girl, keeping the name, lets not confuse the 3 year old lol


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

For anyone interested. I've just weighed and measured Bindi. DOB 1/5/2012 and she's approx 16.5" & exactly 250g :2thumb:


----------



## son_lou_wak

Question??? 

Could do with an answer to this ASAP please 

Ok my bearded dragon is 11 months old and I'm going on holiday soon for 7 days. Would it be ok to leave him with a large bowel of water,veg mealworms and locusts? 

The other option is to put him into the local reptile shop blue lizard in dinnington? I don't really want to do this as they could give me any beardie back and I might not know! If this is my only option and he can't be left for 7 days on his own how can I tag/mark him so I know he's mine and so it will come off?


----------



## Spreebok

son_lou_wak said:


> Question???
> 
> Could do with an answer to this ASAP please
> 
> Ok my bearded dragon is 11 months old and I'm going on holiday soon for 7 days. Would it be ok to leave him with a large bowel of water,veg mealworms and locusts?
> 
> The other option is to put him into the local reptile shop blue lizard in dinnington? I don't really want to do this as they could give me any beardie back and I might not know! If this is my only option and he can't be left for 7 days on his own how can I tag/mark him so I know he's mine and so it will come off?


Not at all! Snakes are generally fine if they have someone to come and change their water, but Beardies? The veg after one day is a shrivelled mess, if they dirtied their water on the first day, then they've only got dirty water for the rest of the week. I could go on, but you get it.

And I'm pretty sure Blue Lizards won't do a bait and switch on you. Why would they want to do that, it's a just a beardie, they're two a penny. If you're really that worried, take a good photo of him before hand. But really, if I was able to pick my Beardie out from a lot of 20 wriggling babies everytime whilst he was in the shop before I brought him home, I'm sure you'll be able to recognise the your Beardie that you have looked after for all this time.


----------



## son_lou_wak

Spreebok said:


> Not at all! Snakes are generally fine if they have someone to come and change their water, but Beardies? The veg after one day is a shrivelled mess, if they dirtied their water on the first day, then they've only got dirty water for the rest of the week. I could go on, but you get it.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure Blue Lizards won't do a bait and switch on you. Why would they want to do that, it's a just a beardie, they're two a penny. If you're really that worried, take a good photo of him before hand. But really, if I was able to pick my Beardie out from a lot of 20 wriggling babies everytime whilst he was in the shop before I brought him home, I'm sure you'll be able to recognise the your Beardie that you have looked after for all this time.


I guess so  
I'm just stressing I guess just don't want anything to happen to him whilst I'm away. I'm exactly the same about my cocker spaniel. I hate leaving my pets it really upsets me even though I know they will be fine. Monte is booked in and I'll take your advice thank you


----------



## Loach Dragon

Hey guys it's been some time since I last posted on here I everyone is ok,I seem to be having a problem with Lemmy everything was fine until 2 months ish ago Lemmy slowly started to get very aggressive when it comes to feeding him live food and would launch himself at the viv glass if we would be about to open it or sometimes if he is lucky he would bite us. We haven't changed the feeding routine or added anything or taken away anything, Normally I feed him Greens daily sometimes I miss a day and twice a week feed him some large locusts.

This morning I was giving him a treat and let him stretch his leg and have a run around the sofa, it was going well until he came over to me once he noticed I had another treat for him which was a Blueberry being as he doesn't seem like morio worms, wax or meal worms as treats so we give him the very rare treat of peppers or Blueberrys, anyway he is very good at being handled or hand fed but this morning after he had a treat he sat on me for a second and then leaps for my finger and bit me not letting go for a few seconds until I grabbed hold of him My hand was still and didn't move or cause any reason for him to want to bite. 

His random biting habits and his aggression when we come to feed anything it seems these days is quite concerning is there any ideas in how to control this or to why he is suddenly doing this? sorry for the essay but if you could advise me or help I would be very much grateful.


----------



## RescueCat

Loach Dragon said:


> Hey guys it's been some time since I last posted on here I everyone is ok,I seem to be having a problem with Lemmy everything was fine until 2 months ish ago Lemmy slowly started to get very aggressive when it comes to feeding him live food and would launch himself at the viv glass if we would be about to open it or sometimes if he is lucky he would bite us. We haven't changed the feeding routine or added anything or taken away anything, Normally I feed him Greens daily sometimes I miss a day and twice a week feed him some large locusts.
> 
> This morning I was giving him a treat and let him stretch his leg and have a run around the sofa, it was going well until he came over to me once he noticed I had another treat for him which was a Blueberry being as he doesn't seem like morio worms, wax or meal worms as treats so we give him the very rare treat of peppers or Blueberrys, anyway he is very good at being handled or hand fed but this morning after he had a treat he sat on me for a second and then leaps for my finger and bit me not letting go for a few seconds until I grabbed hold of him My hand was still and didn't move or cause any reason for him to want to bite.
> 
> His random biting habits and his aggression when we come to feed anything it seems these days is quite concerning is there any ideas in how to control this or to why he is suddenly doing this? sorry for the essay but if you could advise me or help I would be very much grateful.


I'd get him PALS tested and take him to the vets. Could be something making him agitated.


----------



## scotty667

Loach Dragon said:


> Hey guys it's been some time since I last posted on here I everyone is ok,I seem to be having a problem with Lemmy everything was fine until 2 months ish ago Lemmy slowly started to get very aggressive when it comes to feeding him live food and would launch himself at the viv glass if we would be about to open it or sometimes if he is lucky he would bite us. We haven't changed the feeding routine or added anything or taken away anything, Normally I feed him Greens daily sometimes I miss a day and twice a week feed him some large locusts.
> 
> This morning I was giving him a treat and let him stretch his leg and have a run around the sofa, it was going well until he came over to me once he noticed I had another treat for him which was a Blueberry being as he doesn't seem like morio worms, wax or meal worms as treats so we give him the very rare treat of peppers or Blueberrys, anyway he is very good at being handled or hand fed but this morning after he had a treat he sat on me for a second and then leaps for my finger and bit me not letting go for a few seconds until I grabbed hold of him My hand was still and didn't move or cause any reason for him to want to bite.
> 
> His random biting habits and his aggression when we come to feed anything it seems these days is quite concerning is there any ideas in how to control this or to why he is suddenly doing this? sorry for the essay but if you could advise me or help I would be very much grateful.


How old is he aswell?
Like said above you might need to get him PALS tested.


----------



## Loach Dragon

scotty667 said:


> How old is he aswell?
> Like said above you might need to get him PALS tested.


PALS tested?, he is about 2 years old I would say if I had to guess.


----------



## RescueCat

Loach Dragon said:


> PALS tested?, he is about 2 years old I would say if I had to guess.


It's a test for parasites, if his behaviour has rapidly changed, then it's probably due to SOMETHING, PALS test and vets would be my first step of working it out.


----------



## scotty667

Loach Dragon said:


> PALS tested?, he is about 2 years old I would say if I had to guess.


Ok so just maturing would be out of the picture as RESCUECAT has said something must be going on internally if he's acting out.


----------



## Loach Dragon

RescueCat said:


> It's a test for parasites, if his behaviour has rapidly changed, then it's probably due to SOMETHING, PALS test and vets would be my first step of working it out.


Is this something that is common in some Beardes?



scotty667 said:


> Ok so just maturing would be out of the picture as RESCUECAT has said something must be going on internally if he's acting out.


When you say internally could this be caused by something in his live food? or something we could have done?. 

He seemed okish today he eaten his greens and let me take him out and bath him he did try and bite me @ 1st but seemed better than the other day I was thinking could it be a territory thing?.


----------



## scotty667

Loach Dragon said:


> Is this something that is common in some Beardes?
> 
> 
> 
> When you say internally could this be caused by something in his live food? or something we could have done?.
> 
> He seemed okish today he eaten his greens and let me take him out and bath him he did try and bite me @ 1st but seemed better than the other day I was thinking could it be a territory thing?.


It could be a number of thing's not cause by anyone or anything the only way to find out is a PALS test to be certain, he could of just jump of a log and hurt his toe who know's or when you have his treat's he might think your trying to take them away but as you said he could be territory thing.


----------



## Loach Dragon

scotty667 said:


> It could be a number of thing's not cause by anyone or anything the only way to find out is a PALS test to be certain, he could of just jump of a log and hurt his toe who know's or when you have his treat's he might think your trying to take them away but as you said he could be territory thing.


Ill get him to the Vets next week once I get paid, I hope its nothing serious.


----------



## RescueCat

Parasites are relatively common in all animals, and thankfully, pretty easy to treat. It's why I say to do that first, better to test for common stuff before rare things


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Bindi has had the squits on and off for a few weeks. Temps are fine & her parasite test came back negative... Any ideas? Other than she's eating more veg. (same type as normal rocket salad)


----------



## readingshepp

*Shopping list*

Hi guys, I'm trying to price up viv kits for my Bearded Dragon. If you were starting from scratch what would you buy? It'll be a 4ft viv. Cheers


----------



## scotty667

readingshepp said:


> Hi guys, I'm trying to price up viv kits for my Bearded Dragon. If you were starting from scratch what would you buy? It'll be a 4ft viv. Cheers


Very first thing would be lights the price is for the T5 from surrey pet supplies
T5 uv tube and starter with reflector= £65 ish <<<<best Uv going only needs changing once a year.
Heat fitting light=£10=£40 Some people have ceramics where others have normal house hold reflector bulbs
Bowls=£10-15
Decoration=£10-£40 i put to £40 is because some beardys can have some fake plants in aswell where some can't,

So about £150 without the 4ft vivarium.

I can't think of anything else at the moment but i'm sure someone will correct it.


----------



## readingshepp

scotty667 said:


> Very first thing would be lights the price is for the T5 from surrey pet supplies
> T5 uv tube and starter with reflector= £65 ish <<<<best Uv going only needs changing once a year.
> Heat fitting light=£10=£40 Some people have ceramics where others have normal house hold reflector bulbs
> Bowls=£10-15
> Decoration=£10-£40 i put to £40 is because some beardys can have some fake plants in aswell where some can't,
> 
> So about £150 without the 4ft vivarium.
> 
> I can't think of anything else at the moment but i'm sure someone will correct it.


Why can only some beardies have fake plants?


----------



## scotty667

readingshepp said:


> Why can only some beardies have fake plants?


Cause some beardy try eating them mine did all the time even with pile of fruit and veg.


----------



## readingshepp

scotty667 said:


> Cause some beardy try eating them mine did all the time even with pile of fruit and veg.


Ahh i see. 
It's looking like its better to buy stuff separately at the moment rather than a made up kit. Thanks


----------



## Dannyk79

Thought i post up a recent photo of my beardie, Flo..Its not the clearest of pics but will have to do for now lol..
She is 17.5" long from head to tip of her tail and weights an healthy 500kg...:2thumb:


----------



## scotty667

readingshepp said:


> Ahh i see.
> It's looking like its better to buy stuff separately at the moment rather than a made up kit. Thanks


Oops forgot one of the most important things Dimmer Stat and some digital thermometers.


----------



## readingshepp

scotty667 said:


> Oops forgot one of the most important things Dimmer Stat and some digital thermometers.


I've got the bowls, decoration and thermometers from the viv he/she/it is in at the moment. Just wanted info on the best lights etc. Thanks


----------



## Dannyk79

Dannyk79 said:


> Thought i post up a recent photo of my beardie, Flo..Its not the clearest of pics but will have to do for now lol..
> She is 17.5" long from head to tip of her tail and weights an healthy 500kg...:2thumb:
> 
> image


I forgot to mention that she is 9 months old..


----------



## claire_evans245

Dannyk79 said:


> I forgot to mention that she is 9 months old..



500Kg?!?! That is one big beardie!! Haha, that's Neale 80 stone :s

xx


----------



## Spreebok

claire_evans245 said:


> 500Kg?!?! That is one big beardie!! Haha, that's Neale 80 stone :s
> 
> xx


He obviously feeds it Dark Matter :lol2:


----------



## Dannyk79

:lol2: my bad i ment 500g...


----------



## Tomcat31

*My first Beardie*

after months of researching and contemplating when to get a beardie, the wife (camogirl) bought me my first beardie yesterday at the Doncaster show as an early Christmas present.

Meet Draco (named after the dragon in the film Dragonheart not that kid in Harry Potter) we're not sure of the sex yet or how old he/she is (I forgot to ask :bash: ) apparently he/she may be a tangerine citrus (whatever that means). It's settled in already and is eating us out of house and home and always waving at us.

Anyway on to the pictures
































































and last but not least its vivarium (still a work in progress at getting the temps right after nearly a week)


----------



## scotty667

Tomcat31 said:


> after months of researching and contemplating when to get a beardie, the wife (camogirl) bought me my first beardie yesterday at the Doncaster show as an early Christmas present.
> 
> Meet Draco (named after the dragon in the film Dragonheart not that kid in Harry Potter) we're not sure of the sex yet or how old he/she is (I forgot to ask :bash: ) apparently he/she may be a tangerine citrus (whatever that means). It's settled in already and is eating us out of house and home and always waving at us.
> 
> Anyway on to the pictures
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> and last but not least its vivarium (still a work in progress at getting the temps right after nearly a week)
> 
> image


He looks good nice and porky too (is a good thing) he looks nice and tame aswell.

The temps what wattage bulb are you using?.


----------



## son_lou_wak

Monte my beardie has been in the reptile shop since Saturday morning as I'm on holiday  
I'm missing him so much and can't wait till next Monday so I can pick him up and give him a BIG hug


----------



## Tomcat31

scotty667 said:


> He looks good nice and porky too (is a good thing) he looks nice and tame as well.
> 
> The temps what wattage bulb are you using?.


 I'm using the Arcadia 75w Halogen for his basking spot and the temps at the basking area are between 35C and 42C cool end is around 25C


----------



## neville

*Will no poo*

I am getting concered about my beardie Will. He is eatting but not as much as I think he should, he has always been a temperamental feeder, but he hasn't do a poo for nearly a month. He used to be regular, once a week. He is about a year old. I've ben giving him baths once a week but to no effect.
Should I be thinking of the vet?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Another of Bindi.


----------



## imginy

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Another of Bindi.
> 
> 
> image


Cool colour :2thumb:

Is that a red x yellow?


----------



## DanieIson

Here's my first beardie i got about 1 week ago, he/she is awesome :2thumb:
Haven't decided on a name yet, but Boycie sounds pretty good to me, from Fools and Horses :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tears and Rain

*Whats the best place for a beardie tank?*

I think i need to move my beardie tank as I think the shadows currently crossing the glass. 
If i put carpet on the back and sides, would this help insulate it if it was near a window? that way i could stop the shadows and maybe chill him out a bit. : victory:


----------



## WinnieeMvP

Here are my 2 Dizzy (Ex name Dex) and Darcie (Just found out they're both females :bash: )



















And the new addition, George:



















Anyone know of an approximate age? He seems really young.. He's stumbling when he's walking but eating salad and crix fine..

And all 3 together:




















(Will be being housed together for a week or 2 as I work down South and George is coming with me, broke my ankle and got a few more week off before I go down again :2thumb:
The Females have 2 completely different personalities but they are so close it's brilliant : victory:


----------



## jadeybaby

WinnieeMvP said:


> Here are my 2 Dizzy (Ex name Dex) and Darcie (Just found out they're both females :bash: )
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And the new addition, George:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Anyone know of an approximate age? He seems really young.. He's stumbling when he's walking but eating salad and crix fine..
> 
> And all 3 together:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> (Will be being housed together for a week or 2 as I work down South and George is coming with me, broke my ankle and got a few more week off before I go down again :2thumb:
> The Females have 2 completely different personalities but they are so close it's brilliant : victory:



You might find that George is a little dehydrated, I know with Frankie she used to get wobbly on her feet if she hadn't drank enough. Try offering him a pipet dropper of water. See if he'll drink from that.


----------



## WinnieeMvP

jadeybaby said:


> You might find that George is a little dehydrated, I know with Frankie she used to get wobbly on her feet if she hadn't drank enough. Try offering him a pipet dropper of water. See if he'll drink from that.


I don't have a pipet. Noticed he's eating salad so I've been putting a bit of water in the bowl so he's getting hydrated. Can anybody explain the creamish/yellow underbelly? Or is that just his colour?

He was the last in the tank at the pet shop and he seems quite skittish also.


----------



## Loach Dragon

Hey I was looking at altering my Beardies Diet, nothing major just a change for him a bit a variety. I saw this feeding chart Click here and Scroll to the bottom for the feeding guide. 

There are some fruits mentioned that I didn't think would have been suitable to feed a Bearded Dragon are the Fruits mentioned on that site ok to feed to a Bearded dragon?.


----------



## RescueCat

Snivy came into work today with me.

I work with 4-5 year olds in a school and they LOVED her. Only one kid was scared of her, the others really liked her. They asked me to put her on the floor so they could see her running, and she just laid there for like 10 minutes, then started licking me...

They were really good with her, though, and she was surprisingly well behaved! Plenty of fearful staff members, though! :lol2:


----------



## Dan Trafford

Loach Dragon said:


> Hey I was looking at altering my Beardies Diet, nothing major just a change for him a bit a variety. I saw this feeding chart Click here and Scroll to the bottom for the feeding guide.
> 
> There are some fruits mentioned that I didn't think would have been suitable to feed a Bearded Dragon are the Fruits mentioned on that site ok to feed to a Bearded dragon?.


 
They're all ok. The best way to think about that chart is from left to right, everyday to treats. Stick to greens as the "everyday/every other day", the middle section as the once or twice a week stuff and the fruits as once a week or less stuff. Lots of sugar in fruits.


----------



## mellee70

*Fluid levels for beardys*

I have all my lizzies (2 beardys & 1 green ig)drinking water from a large pipette. What I'm trying to find out is if there is a maximum amount of water I should let them have. Brian (2 1/2 yrs) only takes about .5ml a day but Zeppo (22mnths) will drink as much as I give him. I don't give him more than 1.5ml at a time coz don't want to fill his belly up with water leaving no room for food. Also I know mammals can get sick from too much water but don't know if the same is true for reps. Any info would be greatly appreciated as I don't want to make any of them sick.


----------



## claire_evans245

*Bertie's new home*

Hey guys, just wanted to show off Bertie's new home 

We had this big viv built into a bookcase to utilise space, and have a nice piece of furniture too. It's about 7x4x2 ft in total. He loves the extra height and java branches screwed into the walls to climb! A lot of money and time spent although so worth it 

Let me know what you think. 

xx


----------



## cat987

looks fantastic loving bertie  xxx


----------



## GregHP

This is my attempt at deleting my post, as this site seems to have no simple way of doing it.


----------



## tremerz97

my baby beardie is 16 ins at 6 months, am i on to a monster or is it normal?


----------



## RexyboyandCharlotte

tremerz97 that is one big beardie you have there I have a year old beardie and he is just 17 inches head to tip of the tail

Rex is my beardie and he can be such a nightmare some days, but I couldn't not have him, he's my little boy 

I was looking for a beardie for a long while before I got him as they always came across as such characters. In the end I was on facebook one day and a friend of the family put on that they were selling one. I spoke to them about it and they wanted £100 for him and his viv that he was in. I went to see him a few times before I got him, did all of my research on what they like to eat and found out about what he likes to eat. 

The day I went to get him I was told everything once again and this is where I realised that my poor guy was no way near how he should be, I was firstly told that the was 16 months, after a trip to the vets the month after with a bad eye I was told he was about 6 months at the most. After this I was then told that he was fed live food every 6/8 weeks, I was shocked at this and knew it wasn't right (its so sad to think people do not look after them properly, I try my very best to keep him healthy and happy)

I brought him home regardless so that he could have the care he needed and tbh I fell inlove with him at the first sight, he was such a little cutie and had such lovely markings. I got him home and let him settle in with us, I fed him on crickets about 3 times a day and this was hard as he didn't know how to chase after them, we had to help him out a lot. 

But I have now had him 8 months and he is such a happy little guy, he is still my baby (regardless of whether he is 17 inches) He adores his cuddles now and he such a lovely part to our home, he loves to run around the house on a daily basis and recently he has been enjoying looking out of the window, he seems to enjoy looking outside :notworthy:

Im so glad that I got him back in August and im glad that he is happy with us and I know that I am looking after him in the best possible way. He has a 4ft viv with his basking and uvb lights and he loves it, likes to hide behind his logs a lot :notworthy:

Sorry its long, just thought I would share my story.

Really wish that people would look after the pets in the correct way!


----------



## NBLADE

grabbed some pictures of one of mine yesterday and thought they come out well 



















:lol2:


----------



## claire_evans245

RexyboyandCharlotte said:


> tremerz97 that is one big beardie you have there I have a year old beardie and he is just 17 inches head to tip of the tail
> 
> Rex is my beardie and he can be such a nightmare some days, but I couldn't not have him, he's my little boy
> 
> I was looking for a beardie for a long while before I got him as they always came across as such characters. In the end I was on facebook one day and a friend of the family put on that they were selling one. I spoke to them about it and they wanted £100 for him and his viv that he was in. I went to see him a few times before I got him, did all of my research on what they like to eat and found out about what he likes to eat.
> 
> The day I went to get him I was told everything once again and this is where I realised that my poor guy was no way near how he should be, I was firstly told that the was 16 months, after a trip to the vets the month after with a bad eye I was told he was about 6 months at the most. After this I was then told that he was fed live food every 6/8 weeks, I was shocked at this and knew it wasn't right (its so sad to think people do not look after them properly, I try my very best to keep him healthy and happy)
> 
> I brought him home regardless so that he could have the care he needed and tbh I fell inlove with him at the first sight, he was such a little cutie and had such lovely markings. I got him home and let him settle in with us, I fed him on crickets about 3 times a day and this was hard as he didn't know how to chase after them, we had to help him out a lot.
> 
> But I have now had him 8 months and he is such a happy little guy, he is still my baby (regardless of whether he is 17 inches) He adores his cuddles now and he such a lovely part to our home, he loves to run around the house on a daily basis and recently he has been enjoying looking out of the window, he seems to enjoy looking outside :notworthy:
> 
> Im so glad that I got him back in August and im glad that he is happy with us and I know that I am looking after him in the best possible way. He has a 4ft viv with his basking and uvb lights and he loves it, likes to hide behind his logs a lot :notworthy:
> 
> Sorry its long, just thought I would share my story.
> 
> Really wish that people would look after the pets in the correct way!








Nice to hear that your beardie does that too! Bertie runs round out living room like a maniac for about 10 mins then legs it over to the windows (we have big French glass doors looking out on to the back garden) and just sits there do happily staring out, then when we move him, he goes back there again!


----------



## RexyboyandCharlotte

claire_evans245 said:


> Nice to hear that your beardie does that too! Bertie runs round out living room like a maniac for about 10 mins then legs it over to the windows (we have big French glass doors looking out on to the back garden) and just sits there do happily staring out, then when we move him, he goes back there again!


 
Yeah I don't know what they find that's so amazing by the outdoors, I took him out for the first time the other day, he was rather happy until I tried to bring him back in and then he got really mad he went a really dark colour and tried to run away from me? I think there must be something out there that he wants but doesn't want to tell me about haha :2thumb:


----------



## spideysare

*Food List*

Hi ALL

Soup is now on his way to be being a big strong boy having had his first brumation this winter..seemed to go on forever to be honest.....I wanted to check out some other bits of veg he can have and have lost my food list. There was one posted which was great, it had colours for food whcih could be used, regularly(green foods), occasionaly( yellow i think) and rarely ( black) I may the colour references totally mixed up.

..I found this useful to have to hand but it is now lost after having some kitchen work done. Would anyone know where I can find this link so i have my list of foodie goodies.

Vey much appreciate it.


----------



## beardeddragonman123

nice beardie can any one give me any tips on getting started with beardies:2thumb:


----------



## scotty667

beardeddragonman123 said:


> nice beardie can any one give me any tips on getting started with beardies:2thumb:


4x2x2 Viv
Uv lights T5 is the best and with these ones go a foot shorter then the viv
basking light (Reflector Bulb)
Basking platform either slate rock or log
Water bowl in the cool end
some other stuff in their but is optional
Thermostat connected to the basking light 
Digital thermometer to check the temperature.

Temperature basking are of 105-115F
Cool end 70-85F.

Think i havve covered everything but if anyone else feels i missed something out .


----------



## freedomahfreedom

*hi new looking for help and advise on bearded dragons*

hi not so long ago we got two bearded dragons one male FLASH and the other female LADY, they didnt look in the best of condition so me being me had to take them to give them a better life 
the female has just laid 12 eggs she look under weight to me ( will post pictures when i put them on the computer) i have taken the eggs out and are in a incubator and what will happen will happen at this stage 
the male is much bigger and seem in better condition 

they had runny poo when we got them were fed only mixed salad leaves, the poo is fine now and how them on:

meal worms,
wax worms,
crickets,
locus,
a mixed diced cabbage apple and carrot mix not all the time 


they have claws missing and femal is thin what can i do to get them back to health and is there anything i am doing that could harm ??????


----------



## dramen

freedomahfreedom said:


> hi not so long ago we got two bearded dragons one male FLASH and the other female LADY, they didnt look in the best of condition so me being me had to take them to give them a better life
> the female has just laid 12 eggs she look under weight to me ( will post pictures when i put them on the computer) i have taken the eggs out and are in a incubator and what will happen will happen at this stage
> the male is much bigger and seem in better condition
> 
> they had runny poo when we got them were fed only mixed salad leaves, the poo is fine now and how them on:
> 
> meal worms,
> wax worms,
> crickets,
> locus,
> a mixed diced cabbage apple and carrot mix not all the time
> 
> 
> they have claws missing and femal is thin what can i do to get them back to health and is there anything i am doing that could harm ??????


Yeah seperate them, The male will be harrassing her and thats why shes losing weight.


----------



## DannyDee

What time of year do baby bearded dragons start to appear?


----------



## Joe101

I'm not sure if my bearded dragon is pregnant: victory:


----------



## johnelliott

*Help me*

Hey, im new to the whole reptile world. However, ive wanted a bearded dragon since i was little. Im old old enough to get one without the parents freaking out haha. Can anyone point me in the direction of a good seller/breeder whos selling a viv included? It would be an adult one i'd want and some feeding/general care and bonding tips would be good too. My emails [email protected] and im from central Scotland. Thanks if anyone helps me


----------



## laksomeister

Hi all! I guess this is it for my Rufus, brumation mode activated.

His usual spot for the last couple of weeks.









Then I took him out this week to give him his weekly bath, and later came back to this.









And he's been in there since, just heard him once, changing position ...


----------



## Discodaz

Im so glad mine hasn't started brumating...i would miss him like mad

Hes a grumpy little git at the moment as hes shedding..again...but still 

Daz


----------



## Rogue665

laksomeister said:


> Hi all! I guess this is it for my Rufus, brumation mode activated.
> 
> His usual spot for the last couple of weeks.
> image
> 
> Then I took him out this week to give him his weekly bath, and later came back to this.
> image
> 
> And he's been in there since, just heard him once, changing position ...
> image



Gorgeous.
His set up looks amazingly natural, can i have a sneak peek and run down on the interior decor you used?


----------



## laksomeister

Discodaz said:


> Im so glad mine hasn't started brumating...i would miss him like mad
> 
> Hes a grumpy little git at the moment as hes shedding..again...but still
> 
> Daz


Yeah it's gonna get real lonely from now on. Even my leo is slowing down 



Rogue665 said:


> Gorgeous.
> His set up looks amazingly natural, can i have a sneak peek and run down on the interior decor you used?


Thanks, and sure! 
Custom made background, grouted then covered with red desert sand(cant remember the brand). 
Sand/soil mix don't know how much of each as i started with 40/60 mix but ended up putting alot more soil in there.
Then for decor some fake grass from komodo i think(the red ones, the greener ones I made myself a while ago) and a desert bush, both from swell.
I got some random rocks from the local pet shop, they weren't labeled so I don't know what kind of rocks they are. And finally a big piece of drift wood as basking platform  that's it!


----------



## DannyDee

laksomeister said:


> Yeah it's gonna get real lonely from now on. Even my leo is slowing down
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, and sure!
> Custom made background, grouted then covered with red desert sand(cant remember the brand).
> Sand/soil mix don't know how much of each as i started with 40/60 mix but ended up putting alot more soil in there.
> Then for decor some fake grass from komodo i think(the red ones, the greener ones I made myself a while ago) and a desert bush, both from swell.
> I got some random rocks from the local pet shop, they weren't labeled so I don't know what kind of rocks they are. And finally a big piece of drift wood as basking platform  that's it!


From what I can see, I think your viv looks great as well. Any chance of a photo showing it off?


----------



## arvey

*Spey*

So how much would beardie owners be happy to spend for a sick egg bound beardie that needed a spey?
Phone your vet if you like. Im just interested


----------



## DannyDee

arvey said:


> So how much would beardie owners be happy to spend for a sick egg bound beardie that needed a spey?
> Phone your vet if you like. Im just interested


I don't have a beardy, but if one of my snakes needed treatment, I'd pay anything up to £750. Anything above that and I'd have to say my good byes.


----------



## laksomeister

DannyDee said:


> From what I can see, I think your viv looks great as well. Any chance of a photo showing it off?


Thanks, here you go ^^








That's right after I'd put the soil in so it's compact. Looks a bit more natural now when it's dry


----------



## DannyDee

laksomeister said:


> Thanks, here you go ^^
> image
> That's right after I'd put the soil in so it's compact. Looks a bit more natural now when it's dry


 
That looks fantastic! It's definitely my favourite I've seen so far.
What are the dimensions?


----------



## laksomeister

DannyDee said:


> That looks fantastic! It's definitely my favourite I've seen so far.
> What are the dimensions?


Wow thank you! Did not expect that.. 
Mmm, can't remember the exact dimensions, the only one I remember is the length which is 4ft for sure. Then I think it is 70cm high, and the depth I can't remember but it's based on the 4x2x2 guidelines so around 2 ft, definitely not smaller


----------



## DannyDee

laksomeister said:


> Wow thank you! Did not expect that..
> Mmm, can't remember the exact dimensions, the only one I remember is the length which is 4ft for sure. Then I think it is 70cm high, and the depth I can't remember but it's based on the 4x2x2 guidelines so around 2 ft, definitely not smaller


No worries. I want to do the EXACT same background for my Morelia bredli, so I'm going to have a few questions for you. If that's alright?


----------



## laksomeister

DannyDee said:


> No worries. I want to do the EXACT same background for my Morelia bredli, so I'm going to have a few questions for you. If that's alright?


Yeah sure, glad if I can be of any help 
I had some trouble finding grout and such because I live in sweden and couldn't find any of your english brands here, so I don't really know how much I can help with that bit. But there's definitely info on that in some build thread on here. 
Anything else, just ask! ^^


----------



## DannyDee

laksomeister said:


> Yeah sure, glad if I can be of any help
> I had some trouble finding grout and such because I live in sweden and couldn't find any of your english brands here, so I don't really know how much I can help with that bit. But there's definitely info on that in some build thread on here.
> Anything else, just ask! ^^


Thanks mate, I'll send you a private message so I don't hijack this thread.


----------



## laksomeister

How often do you all bath your dragon during brumation? He's deep in there, so I don't wanna disturb him too much


----------



## laksomeister

Not much happening on the beardie front this time of year eh?

Well I thought Rufus brumating would be a good time to make some minor changed to his viv without disturbing him too much.
So I ordered this bad boy







.. Par 38 basking bulb, and as you can see it's quite a difference from the normal halogen bulb 
Gonna make him a basking site of rocks instead of the log, but I've got to figure out a way to make sure he can get close to his UV too.
Do you think they get confused if the highest output of UV isn't located at the point of highest output of heat? Basking site on ground, highest UV point on ledge.


----------



## Freebo

laksomeister said:


> Not much happening on the beardie front this time of year eh?
> 
> Well I thought Rufus brumating would be a good time to make some minor changed to his viv without disturbing him too much.
> So I ordered this bad boy image.. Par 38 basking bulb, and as you can see it's quite a difference from the normal halogen bulb
> Gonna make him a basking site of rocks instead of the log, but I've got to figure out a way to make sure he can get close to his UV too.
> Do you think they get confused if the highest output of UV isn't located at the point of highest output of heat? Basking site on ground, highest UV point on ledge.


I doubt it. We have a log in the middle of the viv which is good for basking in the UV and he uses it quite often. I think he can still get UV from where his heat lamp is but not as much as if he gets on his log


----------



## sting1929

my beardie is about 3 months old can i put another beardie in his viv of the same age or will they fight the viv is 3ft long?


----------



## laksomeister

Freebo said:


> I doubt it. We have a log in the middle of the viv which is good for basking in the UV and he uses it quite often. I think he can still get UV from where his heat lamp is but not as much as if he gets on his log


Nice, I just have to wait until he wakes up then  



sting1929 said:


> my beardie is about 3 months old can i put another beardie in his viv of the same age or will they fight the viv is 3ft long?


Beardies should not be kept in pairs. One of them will dominate the other, and may lead to fighting. Even though some people out there do cohabit, it's a real unnecessary risk to take.


----------



## laksomeister

Got around to rearrange Rufus viv yesterday, here's before and after pics:


























What do you guys think?


----------



## CrystalPatricio

Your viv looks awesome! Here's a few pictures of my baby, Coralia



She is currently shedding


----------



## burtski

*advice*

why has my beardie got blood in its stool ?


----------



## laksomeister

CrystalPatricio said:


> Your viv looks awesome! Here's a few pictures of my baby, Coralia
> [URL=http://i796.photobucket.com/albums/yy242/CrystalPatricio/image_zpsa1810661.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i796.photobucket.com/albums/yy242/CrystalPatricio/image_zpsa347fe32.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i796.photobucket.com/albums/yy242/CrystalPatricio/image_zps2817ebea.jpg]image[/URL]
> She is currently shedding


Thanks! She's got some nice patterns, a real looker  Juvies are so darn cute!



burtski said:


> why has my beardie got blood in its stool ?


No idea! But I would really suggest you take it to the vet asap


----------



## CrystalPatricio

Thanks. I know and she's growing so fast! She has such an attitude too lol. Once I got my two kittens about a week ago she kept running back and forth in her tank and just looking at them. I kept telling her they weren't food but she wouldn't calm down until I took her out and put her right next to them.


----------



## neville

*Beardie alone?*



laksomeister said:


> Nice, I just have to wait until he wakes up then
> 
> 
> 
> Beardies should not be kept in pairs. One of them will dominate the other, and may lead to fighting. Even though some people out there do cohabit, it's a real unnecessary risk to take.


 
Well !, I know how you feel on the subject of keeping beadies in pairs.
I came on the forum to ask peoples veiws on this.

My Beadie Will [girl despite the name] has gone bonkers !!!
She used to be the laziest lizard ever.
Now she keeps scrabling to get out of her viv. When I take her out she races around the room & even scratches at the window.
She is 2&1/2.
My first though was - she is looking for a mate.
My next thought was should I get her a commpanion?

What do people think about keeping Bedies in pairs or groups vurses solitary.


This is not winter brumination but bonkersation ! ! ! !


----------



## Bowells

Sounds to me like she's looking for a place to bury/lay her eggs and hasn't got one.

Edit: This isn't a definitive diagnosis, just a possibility. Try providing an area/opportunity where she can lay her infertile eggs and see if that helps (if she can't pass them it can have a nasty effect on her health.


----------



## skilzo

Just gave me boy a bath then got him his lunch some roaches he enjoyed them at least :lol2:

Whats the best calcium to dust his bugs with? At the moment I have been using repashy calcium plus


----------



## laksomeister

skilzo said:


> Just gave me boy a bath then got him his lunch some roaches he enjoyed them at least :lol2:
> 
> Whats the best calcium to dust his bugs with? At the moment I have been using repashy calcium plus



I've also been using calcium plus but just some days ago noticed that repashy has released a new one without d3 for reptiles that has access to UV lamps, go check it out!



Bowells said:


> Sounds to me like she's looking for a place to bury/lay her eggs and hasn't got one.
> 
> Edit: This isn't a definitive diagnosis, just a possibility. Try providing an area/opportunity where she can lay her infertile eggs and see if that helps (if she can't pass them it can have a nasty effect on her health.



I second this!
I know the males are very hormonal when they wake up after brumation, so this should be the time for egglaying as well.
So put an egglaying box in there and see what she does


----------



## sam432

*toilet trained??*

Hi all! A few months ago now a friend of my mum's wanted to get rid of her two beardies with full set up and wanted £0 for them, so of course I brought them home.

There both female have lived together forever I assume there from different clutches as one has a very orange chin and is about 4 inches longer than the other, anyway my point is they go to quite some effort to poo in the exact same place in the viv every time... by this I mean stop eating walk to the spot poo and then walk back to carry on eating or whatever they want, Is this as weird as I think it is??


----------



## Arcadiajohn

This is fantastic use of The light and shade method and the creation of a very usable boosting zone with the UVFLOOD.

I seriously like it!

well done

John,




laksomeister said:


> Got around to rearrange Rufus viv yesterday, here's before and after pics:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> What do you guys think?


----------



## taylory125

This is my beardie, about 11-12 weeks atm


----------



## laksomeister

Arcadiajohn said:


> This is fantastic use of The light and shade method and the creation of a very usable boosting zone with the UVFLOOD.
> 
> I seriously like it!
> 
> well done
> 
> John,



Wow thanks, means a lot coming from you! And thanks for the help with the setup, wouldn't have had the guts to experiment with the flood if it weren't for your help  



taylory125 said:


> This is my beardie, about 11-12 weeks atm
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image



Aaah nostalgia, seems like yesterday rufus were a juvie 
They grow up waaaay too fast!!


----------



## desam90

Im thinking of buying a baby bearded dragon, is it true they can go thro 1500 crickets in 3 weeks?

Is it pretty doable to house that many crickets? 
How much $ do you spend on livefood weekly for a baby if you order it online? (+shipping cost)\

edit: can a standard cricket keeper house that many crickets?


----------



## taylory125

Later in the future im looking to put my dragon on to tiles, wondered if people had some suggestions of the best types and what not, ive also heard some people go into DIY shops and just ask if they have any broken ones they can give may have to try that


----------



## jaip1971

natural slate due to the texture, (sand down any sharp edges) anything shiny and he/she will be dancing on ice. some use lino too which can look effective and easyer to clean.


----------



## jaip1971

thats 71 crickets a day!! :gasp:

i get through 4 live tubs a week, a mix of crickets, locusts, mealworms & waxworms plus a nice bowl of salad.

cost for me .... about £10 per week.





desam90 said:


> Im thinking of buying a baby bearded dragon, is it true they can go thro 1500 crickets in 3 weeks?
> 
> Is it pretty doable to house that many crickets?
> How much $ do you spend on livefood weekly for a baby if you order it online? (+shipping cost)\
> 
> edit: can a standard cricket keeper house that many crickets?


----------



## taylory125

Oh yeah cool, what would be the best thing to fill in any gaps?


----------



## jaip1971

standard tile grout, or just leave them in loose so they can be removed to wash. 



taylory125 said:


> Oh yeah cool, what would be the best thing to fill in any gaps?


----------



## seager

Since this is my first winter owning a beardie, can anyone tell me when they tend to wake up from brumation? My guy was in a terrible state when I took him on so even though I know what he's doing is perfectly normal behaviour, I still worry


----------



## desam90

i thought they didnt go into brumation but just slow down?


----------



## seager

From what I've read it depends on the individual. Mine has been completely off food and sleeping pretty much all the time, only moving to occasionally thermoregulate.


----------



## Joe101

*Are bearded dragons ok to have in bedrooms*

Is it ok to have 3 vivariums in your bedroom


----------



## desam90

Joe101 said:


> Is it ok to have 3 vivariums in your bedroom


sure, why not? if it was up to me the more the better


----------



## Joe101

I was just wondering if it was unhygienic, or the uvb was bad for humans, ino it sounds stupid


----------



## desam90

Joe101 said:


> I was just wondering if it was unhygienic, or the uvb was bad for humans, ino it sounds stupid


imo if you keep them clean and you ventilate your bedroom it should be fine, should be interesting to hear other peoples opinion too


----------



## Bowells

Just keep doing what you're doing for one vivarium, constantly washing your hands, regularly cleaning out the vivariums. As for the UVB, it doesn't go through the glass so you should be fine.


----------



## Steph210501

Any body got any ideas on pet shops or reptile shops that sell beardies in and around Huddersfield?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlW21

Steph210501 said:


> Any body got any ideas on pet shops or reptile shops that sell beardies in and around Huddersfield?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pets at Home, that's where I got mine, PAH can get bad rep sometimes, I've seen it in here, however each store varies and the staff quality does also. Go in talk to them first, have a look at enclosures and store itself, you will get a feel by talking to staff whether beardies are going to be good from there, look at my thread 'then and now' you will see mine I got from there, not a single problem with him.


----------



## Steph210501

CarlW21 said:


> Pets at Home, that's where I got mine, PAH can get bad rep sometimes, I've seen it in here, however each store varies and the staff quality does also. Go in talk to them first, have a look at enclosures and store itself, you will get a feel by talking to staff whether beardies are going to be good from there, look at my thread 'then and now' you will see mine I got from there, not a single problem with him.



Ok will check that out now thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steph210501

He is lovely, beautiful colours do you know anything about the BD's in Markham Grange? Apparently they have some little uns' in there 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaknufc

Hey guys. Is there a set amount of crickets a young dragon should eat? Mine is eating around 10-15 a day? I've read some can eat 50+. 

Thanks.


----------



## Steph210501

zaknufc said:


> Hey guys. Is there a set amount of crickets a young dragon should eat? Mine is eating around 10-15 a day? I've read some can eat 50+.
> 
> Thanks.


How old is it exactly if it is around 4 months it should be as many as it can eat in 10-15 mins there is not really a set amount


----------



## zaknufc

Yh around 4 months, eating 3rd crickets. Managing around 15 in a 10 minute period but doesn't wolf them down like others ive seen.


----------



## Steph210501

zaknufc said:


> Yh around 4 months, eating 3rd crickets. Managing around 15 in a 10 minute period but doesn't wolf them down like others ive seen.


Some won't eat loads, some will eat up to 30+ but if you have only just got him/her then sometime they can go off there food for a bit and maybe not eat as much but as long as he/she is eating and isn't looking thin and active then it should be fine. Make sure the crickets aren't bigger than the space between his/her eyes.


----------



## Joe'sMum

Steph210501 said:


> Any body got any ideas on pet shops or reptile shops that sell beardies in and around Huddersfield?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Reptilia in Ossett:

Reptiles and aquatics specialist, reptile rescue centre, birthday party venue

The PAH in Hudds have beardies in arboreal tanks, and I'm not convinced they get the correct UV light.

But Reptilia in Ossett is an excellent shop, you can find them on FB too. They have baby Beardies,(morphs though as they try not to encourage breeding of Beardies due to the large amount they get in rescue) and also lots of rescue ones. It is well worth a visit.:2thumb:


----------



## Joe'sMum

seager said:


> From what I've read it depends on the individual. Mine has been completely off food and sleeping pretty much all the time, only moving to occasionally thermoregulate.


We've got 3 Beardies, one too young to brumate, the other 2 brumated at different times, but have now both come out of it in the last couple of weeks.
It's a difficult thing to watch them do isn't it? It just doesn't seem right somehow.

They're both really active, glass dancing and wanting to come out for a wander all the time (they do get plenty of time out in the room) and are starving! I guess they're trying to replace the weight they (didn't) lose during brumation.:lol2: I think one lost 3 grams and the other even less.


----------



## RachelK

*Greens*

Hi, I'm new on here and new to keeping a Bearded Dragon. I've only had him a day and not sure whats the best greens to feed, he came with a few locusts of which he has eaten readily. Each site says different about cabbage, some say no while others say yes, i have some Kale too - I acquired him from "a friend of a friend" they never told me what he prefers - any advice would be greatly appreciated please :2thumb:


----------



## CarlW21

RachelK said:


> Hi, I'm new on here and new to keeping a Bearded Dragon. I've only had him a day and not sure whats the best greens to feed, he came with a few locusts of which he has eaten readily. Each site says different about cabbage, some say no while others say yes, i have some Kale too - I acquired him from "a friend of a friend" they never told me what he prefers - any advice would be greatly appreciated please :2thumb:


Spring Greens from ASDA, you get 2 huge ones for 75p in one of them open bag things. Keep them in a container and they will stay green and fresh for ages, my BD loves them and so do the insects. I tried cabbage before, he was not fussed.


----------



## RachelK

Great stuff, thanks xx - as I'm new I may be back with more questions 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steph210501

Joe'sMum said:


> Reptilia in Ossett:
> 
> Reptiles and aquatics specialist, reptile rescue centre, birthday party venue
> 
> The PAH in Hudds have beardies in arboreal tanks, and I'm not convinced they get the correct UV light.
> 
> But Reptilia in Ossett is an excellent shop, you can find them on FB too. They have baby Beardies,(morphs though as they try not to encourage breeding of Beardies due to the large amount they get in rescue) and also lots of rescue ones. It is well worth a visit.:2thumb:


Ok thanks will check that out :2thumb:


----------



## Steph210501

Joe'sMum said:


> Reptilia in Ossett:
> 
> Reptiles and aquatics specialist, reptile rescue centre, birthday party venue
> 
> The PAH in Hudds have beardies in arboreal tanks, and I'm not convinced they get the correct UV light.
> 
> But Reptilia in Ossett is an excellent shop, you can find them on FB too. They have baby Beardies,(morphs though as they try not to encourage breeding of Beardies due to the large amount they get in rescue) and also lots of rescue ones. It is well worth a visit.:2thumb:


Just looked on the website but will definitely take a visits there as I only live 20 mins away!


----------



## RachelK

RachelK said:


> Great stuff, thanks xx - as I'm new I may be back with more questions
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


How often should I feed live food to an adult please? Is it every few days

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steph210501

RachelK said:


> How often should I feed live food to an adult please? Is it every few days
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yes u are right it is every couple of days so maybe every other day as when they are older they eat 70% veg and 30% live food


----------



## Steph210501

RachelK said:


> How often should I feed live food to an adult please? Is it every few days
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Or you can feed them once a day but just a few maybe 2 or 3 crickets as obesity is a bad problem for bearded dragons


----------



## RachelK

Thank you xx much appreciated

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steph210501

RachelK said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


No problem but if he/she looks like it is getting fat then reduce the amount u are giving him/her x


----------



## RachelK

Will do xx

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlW21

I thought they had to have live food daily ?
Mine eats hoppers and greens every day, with worms as a treat sometimes.


----------



## Steph210501

CarlW21 said:


> I thought they had to have live food daily ?
> Mine eats hoppers and greens every day, with worms as a treat sometimes.


Yeh I put either every other day or like 3 or 4 crickets everyday look farer up the post


----------



## laksomeister

Rufus won't eat, is it normal for beardie to go off food a couple of weeks after brumation?
He's taken one dubia and one morio on separate occasions...
He does seem to go to sleep early and some days he just chills out on top of the background all day. 
Maybe he's not quite out of it yet? :/


----------



## amber83

If he's still a bit sleepy I would have thought that the most obvious reason behind lack of appetite. As long as all else is fine of course.


----------



## laksomeister

Yeah, it's just weird that somedays he goes berserk headbutting the glass and bobbing all over the place. And the next he's all chilled out and doesn't move a muscle. 
Thing is I can't even get a fecal when he's not eating, frustrating.. :/


----------



## Readie

http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/...2-E79E-4E4A-ABD9-6FDA91A84FAD_zpsbrxzvcrw.jpg

How useful can one dragon be


http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/ad40/readie88/image_zpsbddcadef.jpg


----------



## Tomshady

*bredding*

new to breeding do anyone know if 2 bearded dragons has lived together for a long time will they still breed or do i have to seperate them for a while then put them together im not going to google it as there too many different things and i just want a striaght answer thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Efclee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzynuts

My 2 eating calci worms and veg lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Efclee

Can you feed calci worms as a every other day food or just as treats ???? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzynuts

Yeah you can mate they are high in protein and calcium I usually feed locust in the morning and the calci worms in the afternoon along with their greens I will get through a tub of locusts a day lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Efclee

Wow that's a lot of bugs , how old is your bd ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Efclee

Oh I can see in your pic , cute little things , only kids


----------



## Fuzzynuts

They are 13 weeks now lol they eat roughly 10 each and a tub usually has 20 in before they moved into the new viv they hardly ate lol they eat like horses now lol 250 calci worms last a week thou. I get 6 tubs of locusts a week now 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Efclee

Mine is about 3 I think (got off a friend) he eats about 8-10 locusts every other days , greens down every day


----------



## Efclee

Where u buy your worms ??


----------



## Efclee

I got a bulk bag of 100 locusts off line , took me ages to get them out of bag and into a plastic container I bought , didn't won't them all over the house lol


----------



## jarich

I dont think Ive ever actually posted my dragon enclosure pictures before, so figured it was about time. Its a bioactive substrate, a sandy soil mixture with live plants and leaf litter. All enclosures are a work in progress, of course, but right now here is what it looks like...










For lighting I have a Iwasaki Eye Colour Arc 70 watt PAR 36 metal halide lamp (basking), an Exoterra SunRay 70 watt metal halide (UVA and UVB) and a Zoomed T5 HO 10.0 fluorescent tube for extra UVB and lumens. Here is a picture, with him giving me the stinkeye...


----------



## Efclee

I'd be happy to live in that viv , looks great


----------



## jarich

Thanks mate, I find building out the enclosures almost as fun as the reptiles.


----------



## Efclee

Only had my dragon for a month , learning all the time , 

He's 3 , he always wakes up in a mood , goes all grey beard on me haha , he's 3 weeks into a viv relocation to bigger one


----------



## jarich

Yep, always bigger...more...ooh whats that!


----------



## Efclee

He's getting calmer I think


----------



## Fuzzynuts

Love that viv mate I want mine bio soil when a bit older would love to build them a massive enclosure but me and DIY are not friends lol. 

As for the food I get mine from the reptile centre online as its near me I find buying 6 tubs of around 20 in each cheapier than buying in bulk lol weird. They sell calci worms also and a good range of different types of worms. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fuzzynuts

I have a moody one also she always goes dark but after a little out time she's happy gave them a bath tonight before bed which always cheers her up lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Efclee

Mine likes a bath , then does a poo then goes mad to get out lol , think I'd do the same if I pooed in the bath haha 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzynuts

Pmsl mine do the same i think it's the warm water when I first put them on the play sand I gave them a bath everyday till any sand they licked had been passed through I check their poo everyday just incase haven't seen them lick it since but I bet they do when I'm not looking but the amount they eat I dint think they need to lick it lol. I bath them every other day to hydrate them and also helps with skin shed. Can you tell I have to much time on my hands lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FlamingDragonsUK

*pics*

Hiya just doing a post here to introduce us

We are breeders of high end morph dragons, home to the amazing blueberry morph produced here in the uk
We allways have young available and allways here to help people with dragon problems etc
20yrs in dragon keeping and breeding And over 30yrs in reptiles
Will post some pics of our dragons for you all to see
Emma


----------



## Fuzzynuts

I am on the look for cool coloured dragons so be good to see what you got. Where abouts are you based?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FlamingDragonsUK

Charlton kings gloucestershire

Just sorting pics

Our old website is
Www.flamingdragonsuk.yolasite.com

Here you will see some of the colours we have including the amazing blueberry corals


----------



## Fuzzynuts

FlamingDragonsUK said:


> Charlton kings gloucestershire
> 
> Just sorting pics
> 
> Our old website is
> Www.flamingdragonsuk.yolasite.com
> 
> Here you will see some of the colours we have including the amazing blueberry corals


Great thanks I used to live in the mighty Gloucester lol get some pics up soon thou lol


Just thought I would share my first ever YouTube clip lol 
http://youtu.be/Z7faTrmzVjA


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FlamingDragonsUK

few pics of couple of our breeders


----------



## FlamingDragonsUK

some of our babies





blueberry coral stripe future breeding female holdback


----------



## Fuzzynuts

Wow I love the blueberry coral thats the colour I have been looking for lol stunning beardies 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FlamingDragonsUK

yep we think the blueberry is cool, been crossing them to other colours and the blue just keeps showing through
we have only sold two to a dutch breeder, (he hasnt bred them) we did post add with one on last year and got offerd 2k for it (female) but the herpers that offerd were infact members here (no names) were total messers!:devil:

we removed the add and was taken to hamm where she sold before the expo!

the young we have at min are i think gona be well nice

the dad is a blueberry x hypo citrus and mum is coral firetiger het trans

we have hypos and het hypos ready to go now, the hypos are showing great colour of yellow golds, orange,coral and blue showing
the hets are cool too, starting to put out coral and blue on almost dark green background (holding some back)
we have just put a hypo pastel dunner to a coral fire tiger and awaiting hatch is crawley red pastel het translucent x coral firetiger het trans have placed add on this forum for babies:2thumb:

glad you like: victory:


----------



## SoldierSmudge

My 2 New BDs born 5th June! Called Chas n Dave!!


----------



## CarlW21

Those are some cool looking dragons man.


----------



## dazza8916

hey guys ive just joined on here an thought id say hi an post a pic of my lil man. i just dont know how to upload an image its asking for the url lol.


----------



## CarlW21

dazza8916 said:


> hey guys ive just joined on here an thought id say hi an post a pic of my lil man. i just dont know how to upload an image its asking for the url lol.


Hello, welcome and use tinypic


----------



## SoldierSmudge

Cheers Carlw21 I think they are cool too! Got them both for a tenner 2 weeks ago!


----------



## dazza8916

CarlW21 said:


> Hello, welcome and use tinypic


Thank you


----------



## CarlW21

SoldierSmudge said:


> Cheers Carlw21 I think they are cool too! Got them both for a tenner 2 weeks ago!


Wow, bargain, it's mad how quick they grow!


----------



## CarlW21

dazza8916 said:


> Thank you


No problem, did you manage to figure it out ?
All you do is select file from you computer and when it asks if you want to re-size, use the drop down list and select "message board", then copy the IMG link, this saves you having to add the


----------



## SoldierSmudge

CarlW21 said:


> Wow, bargain, it's mad how quick they grow!


Sure was!! Saw an ad for £15, ashed if i could have 2 for £25. Said id get em after my holiday! Got an email saying they were now 2 for £20 told her id get 1 then and 1 on payday. While i was there she said they couldn't sell em so could have 2 for £10 :2thumb:


----------



## herpcraze15

Some pictures of my buddy Winston


----------



## SoldierSmudge

Chaz n Dave getting bigger! 8 weeks 25g and 16g


----------



## Efclee




----------



## Efclee




----------



## SoldierSmudge




----------



## Liamwilko

SoldierSmudge said:


> imageimageimage


I love how clean and clear your dragons patterns are. I love it when they look like that. Just shows you don't need to be bright and colourful to look good.


----------



## SoldierSmudge

Yeah I love em too! Hope they stay that way


----------



## becks3010

Hello I am a newbie so go easy on me......I have been doing lots of reading up and as is normal have found conflicting views....

What do people do at night in relation to heating of the beardie's viv? I have seen some advice saying it is not nec required as naturally the temperature of their environment would drop a lot at night, others saying to buy a ceramic bulb for night heating....help!


----------



## SoldierSmudge

Hey Becks, I just have everything connected to 1 timer, 06:30-22:00 in summer and diminish later for winter months at 15mins a week to 07:00-19:00 in the winter. All off at night


----------



## becks3010

Thanks....that sounds like a good plan. I will need to have a play around and look at times then when she is here....


----------



## Liamwilko

I don't intend on breeding or allowing brumation so mine runs on a 12 hour cycle 8-8 and nothing on a night. If your house is really cold that is when you would need nocturnal warming but even in winter I've never had a problem.


----------



## SoldierSmudge

Received some pics from the person looking after my beardies while I'm on leave! The boys are growing!!


----------



## SoldierSmudge

Dave chilling' while watching Come Dine With Me!! Now almost 4months old and getting big!! Love em!!


----------



## Andrewmac

Here's my female blood red called pascal, 3 months 2weeks


----------



## SoldierSmudge

How much does she weigh? Looks cool! Bout the same age as mine! Mine were born June 5th!


----------



## Andrewmac

Not to sure as my scales have broke ha how about a yours? She Eats like a small elephant ha


----------



## SoldierSmudge

LOL bigger 1 is 140, smaller 1 just wonder 130!


----------



## odin2015

*bulk buying locust*

Hi does anyone know where i could bulk buy size 3 hoppers not online, I live in Chatham kent and would like to be able to drive and collect in person.

thanks


----------



## SoldierSmudge

PetsAtHome 4 packs £7


----------



## davet90

Hey everyone, I just want to introduce my first little beardie. His/her name is reptar. 

He eats great, he gets all excited when he sees me shaking the dust on his locusts and he even eats his salad (which I hear is rare for young beardies so I'm very pleased) he's just finishing his first shed since I've had him so I'm looking forward to getting more pics when he's finished. He weighed 23g when I got him but he looks huge compared to that pic now so I can't wait to get him back on the scales


----------



## davet90

Here's one of him hanging out in his foliage


----------

